# Glossybox January 2014 (SPOILERS!)



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2013)

Thinking ahead...


----------



## biancardi (Dec 18, 2013)

updates!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 20, 2013)

Subbing for updates!! I cancelled GB long ago, but was lured back in with the livingsocial deal! I had $15 living social bucks to spend so it made it SO cheap to go for a 3 month sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Dec 21, 2013)

Updates!  Contemplating subscribing!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 27, 2013)

Updates! Loved last month's box. More please!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 27, 2013)

Updates


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 27, 2013)

Updates! I really liked last months box, so I decided to resub!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 29, 2013)

Can't wait to see a spoiler for January's box!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 29, 2013)

I unsubscribed but I love to see the spoilers.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't wait for this! December was awesome!


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 31, 2013)

I loved my December box &amp; first box with GB. I did the Livingsocial too, so here's to hoping box #2 is just as great. If so, they may have made a permanent subscriber out of me.


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 1, 2014)

December was my first month.  When and how do we start getting spoilers?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm using my points to get january's box free! I don't know if I'll stay subscribed after that just because I have way too many products right now.


----------



## Ashitude (Jan 2, 2014)

I resubbed with a 6 month plan through Living Social. I haven't gotten Glossybox in several months so I am excited to start up again.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

So excited for some spoilers! I'd love to see some bright colors with makeup or more beauty tools.


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Glossybox posted a spoiler clue on twitter -



*GLOSSYBOX USA*â€@glossybox_us
Here is the first #sneakpeek at our January Box! Any guesses what this product might be? Check ourâ€¦ http://instagram.com/p/itfySCw-Ek/ 

It's the white beauty blender!! http://www.sephora.com/pure-beauty-blender-P381823?skuId=1579002


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 3, 2014)

Omg yay I love that product !!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Omfg.. I'm going to lose my sh*t! Lol... I was *this* close to buying this at Sephora a few weeks ago.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 3, 2014)

YAY! I've wanted a beauty blender but they're expensive. I'm so excited.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome, I need a back up! Over in ipsy they have me worried that buying the year living social deal might have been a bad idea... Hoping they last because this is one of my favorite subs, especially at the living social price.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 3, 2014)

They just emailed out the spoiler. Its for sure what we thought it was. The picture won't show up in the spoiler for some reason.


----------



## susanleia (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so excited! This makes the whole month worth it for me, everything else is a bonus.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 3, 2014)

I just redeemed my free glossybox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PedsCTRS (Jan 3, 2014)

Any codes out? I haven't subscribed in a while, but I love my blender and need a new one anyways!


----------



## subbox (Jan 3, 2014)

I love this box already! I was checking it out just yesterday at sephora!


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 3, 2014)

This might actually make me want to subscribe again. And I still get a free box!!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 3, 2014)

So happy - wanted one forever and just couldn't justify the expense.  Hooray!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So happy - wanted one forever and just couldn't justify the expense.  Hooray!
Agree! I told my husband about it and he said what? you're going to spend $20 on a sponge? i don't get it. LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited! This makes the whole month worth it for me, everything else is a bonus.
Ditto. Living social ended up costing me like $15 a month ( i think ) so yeah this alone justifies the worth.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 3, 2014)

This will be my first month with glossybox. Do you all this this will be an item in everyone's boxes, or will it be an "OR" item?


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first month with glossybox. Do you all this this will be an item in everyone's boxes, or will it be an "OR" item?
I've only gotten the box twice, but both times the sneak peak has always been one that is in every box!  I hope I am not wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 3, 2014)

omg i want it but the white version sounds like a particularly bad idea. It seems like the BB stains really easily already &gt;.&lt;

I want to try it though! I might just get the box for it, but i'll hold out for a code   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> FYI *FANFAV* should give you a free lipgloss, and ebates should stlil be $2.75

Also bonus:


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, so sorry!!! I noticed that someone had a link for the spoiler. How do you do that? I am new here!

edit: figured it out


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fg2GrL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, so sorry!!! I noticed that someone had a link for the spoiler. How do you do that? I am new here!
It took me awhile to figure it out too. When you create a post, theres a little black chat box. If you hover over it, it says spoiler. Click that


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I got the january glossybox!!  lol

I used FANFAV to get a free "glossy box fan favorite lipstick".  I hope to gawd it isn't a RED lipstick!! hahaha


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 3, 2014)

ZOMGGGGG, I am so pumped!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow if this is in every box they really stepped it up!! I hate my BB but it's a very expensive item that anyone can use!


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 3, 2014)

Re-subscribed. So excited since I have been curious about the Beauty Blender!!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow if this is in every box they really stepped it up!! I hate my BB but it's a very expensive item that anyone can use!
*gasp* do you mean its not the holy grail that every Youtube blogger swears it is?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *gasp* do you mean its not the holy grail that every Youtube blogger swears it is?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hahah exactly my reaction! I haven't picked one up yet since I am still searching for my HG foundation and was afraid the BB was over priced, but I'll gladly have one in my arsenal.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah exactly my reaction! I haven't picked one up yet since I am still searching for my HG foundation and was afraid the BB was over priced, but I'll gladly have one in my arsenal. 
Yeah..way over priced. I did pick up an Ulta one for $5 and then used a coupon on top of it. I like it but honestly can't tell any difference between that and the cheapo sponges I get at Walmart. I'm interested to see if the BB is any better.

And what better way to see if the hype is real by getting it for free with a box I was going to get anyway? Can you tell this made my day? Lol


----------



## SaraP (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *gasp* do you mean its not the holy grail that every Youtube blogger swears it is?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah exactly my reaction! I haven't picked one up yet since I am still searching for my HG foundation and was afraid the BB was over priced, but I'll gladly have one in my arsenal. 
I don't like the coverage or application of the BB. I get better looking coverage with my Sigma 80 (flattop kabuki) or honestly I think I get the best coverage with my fingers. So many people swear by it I thought it must rock.

It is good with my mac pot concealer (studio fix??) but I really don't want to take the extra steps to wet, wring it out and clean it just for my under eye concealer....


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg i want it but the white version sounds like a particularly bad idea. It seems like the BB stains really easily already &gt;.&lt;

Yay! I'm excited! I've been eyeing these forever, but couldn't justify the price difference over regular sponges. At least we'll know exactly how well the cleaning solution works with a white blender.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! I'm excited! I've been eyeing these forever, but couldn't justify the price difference over regular sponges. At least we'll know exactly how well the cleaning solution works with a white blender. 
me too!  I've been eyeing it  for a while now, but the price just turned me off.  At least here, I will get the blender, plus a sample size of cleanser + some other products.

I hope they have blush and brushes.  It has been a while since they have done a blush, yes?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

I am so excited! Haha, what's so funny is that I had never tried out the Beauty Blender before because I almost couldn't justify spending that much money on something so hyped up in the beauty world...if that makes any sense....which is doesn't come to think of it. LOL It's just one of those things that never felt NECESSARY to have, just exciting to have. I was so lucky to have received it from my awesome Secret Santa though and now I'm getting a second one, so I'm in Beauty Blender heaven!




Getting it as a gift or in a sub box is totally awesome! Great way to start the year, Glossybox!

Oh! and btw ladies, just so no one panics if they post anything without a spoiler warning tab, this is a spoilers thread so if you have a photo or info to share it doesn't need to be in one, it can be shared openly. You are welcome to put it in one if you'd like to though!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 3, 2014)

I was just thinking about how I needed a new beauty blender so this is perfect. Eeek on the white coloring though! They stain so badly there's no way it's going to look good after just one use.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the dye is meant to have no dye in it. The pink one obviously has been dyed pink and I think some people may have allergies or aversions to dye so they came out with the pure white. I know they also have a black one that's considered the "pro" beauty blender since it looks more professional.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so excited about this...I still haven't tried a beauty blender. I don't mind the white...it doesn't matter to me if my sponge looks pretty as long as my makeup does.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindaD (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a current sub and tried to gift a January box after seeing the spoiler, but there's no option to do a one-time gift box in the Gift section. Is this something they got rid of recently?


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 3, 2014)

So, I just resubbed for January after "skipping" December.  The BB sucked me right in.  I have a knock off blender, I want to try a "real" one and see if it is different.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LindaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a current sub and tried to gift a January box after seeing the spoiler, but there's no option to do a one-time gift box in the Gift section. Is this something they got rid of recently?

I still see it. Its in the middle of the 3 month and 6 month option. Weird placement but it's there.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I just resubbed for January after "skipping" December.  The BB sucked me right in.  I have a knock off blender, I want to try a "real" one and see if it is different.  

I was actually just about to buy a dupe because I heard the one by swissco was an exact dupe. I got my original beauty blender through birchbox. I don't think I'll ever pay for a full price one. They are vastly overpriced.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am really tempted to sub Glossybox for just January because of this spoiler and I was wondering... is it really easy to cancel? Is there a button to click unsubscribe? Or would I have to go through customer service/calling? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 3, 2014)

> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am really tempted to sub Glossybox for just January because of this spoiler and I was wondering... is it really easy to cancel? Is there a button to click unsubscribe? Or would I have to go through customer service/calling? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've unsubscribed online and works perfectly fine for me.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've unsubscribed online and works perfectly fine for me.
Thank you so much!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 3, 2014)

just remember if you pay by paypal to log on there and make sure your payments are also cancelled too.

it never hurts to double check that one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but I am really tempted to sub Glossybox for just January because of this spoiler and I was wondering... is it really easy to cancel? Is there a button to click unsubscribe? Or would I have to go through customer service/calling? Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I cancel every month and just resub when I want the box.  I've never had a problem canceling.  I just click the button online and that's it.


----------



## sunshineonleith (Jan 3, 2014)

I am interested to try it out too!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just remember if you pay by paypal to log on there and make sure your payments are also cancelled too.

it never hurts to double check that one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancel every month and just resub when I want the box.  I've never had a problem canceling.  I just click the button online and that's it.

Thank you both so much! I'm definitely going to be subscribing this month because the Beauty Blender is already worth the entire cost of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay!  I love my Beauty Blender, I'll either keep this one as a spare or gift it to my mom, who has been wanting one. Love this spoiler.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if I gift a one time box to someone, will they get the next months box, or will it be like a sampler box?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jan 4, 2014)

poo! i meant to sign up when there was a livingsocial deal out. i'll just have to live the beautyblender dreams through all of you!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 4, 2014)

Perfect timing! I was just about to buy a second Beauty Blender... which means I have now officially never purchased one.

Certain beauty items, like the BB and Chella highlighter -- I wonder how the companies make money because they give out so many free ones!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 4, 2014)

All Chella has to do now is come out with a 3-pack of mini highlighter pencils, one in the original color, one that's a little pinker, and one that's a little lighter in slight variations of shimmer...and





HELP ME HELP YOU CHELLA


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm buying a gift box for myself for January because well... 15 (-2.75 with ebates?!) for another beauty blender (backup) and other bonus items seems like a no brainer.


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All Chella has to do now is come out with a 3-pack of mini highlighter pencils, one in the original color, one that's a little pinker, and one that's a little lighter in slight variations of shimmer...and





HELP ME HELP YOU CHELLA

Oh my gosh, I read this too quickly and just spent a few minutes on the Chella site looking for this mythical 3-pack, came back here and.. d'oh. 

I would love that, especially considering as the 'ivory lace' color is the exact same color as my skin so doesn't really work as a highlighter. I love the idea of it but whenever I try to use it, no dice.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might actually make me want to subscribe again. And I still get a free box!!
I'm thinking the same thing, looks like it will be a good month. Last January was my favorite box.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

> Thank you both so much! I'm definitely going to be subscribing this month because the Beauty Blender is alreadyÂ worth the entire cost of the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So true! I'm considering a second box. Is that crazy?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So true! I'm considering a second box. Is that crazy?
Nah, I bought a gift box for myself... lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 4, 2014)

If anyone has extra glossy boxes I would love to trade for some. Please pm me!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone has extra glossy boxes I would love to trade for some. Please pm me!
yeah, i desperately want the boxes too XD


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah, i desperately want the boxes too XD
Do you ladies mean the actual pink BOX?


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 4, 2014)

@kyuu OT but I am in love with your profile pic


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if I gift a one time box to someone, will they get the next months box, or will it be like a sampler box?
I think it will be for whatever month you sign them up for. Best bet, email/call CS to double check  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think they do sampler boxes.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 4, 2014)

> Do you ladies mean the actual pink BOX?Â


 Yes, I'm looking for the empty boxes!


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay yesterday I signed up for Glossybox because I was going to buy a BeautyBlender and saw every box was going to get one so I signed up. I am not in the financial position to have a Glossy box , Birchbox , and Ipsy so I need opinions ! Do you girlies think I should cancel BB &amp; Ipsy ? What do Glossyboxes consist of ? Makeup ? skincare ? Thank you !


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 4, 2014)

I caved and signed up..for 6 months.  I really hope it's worth it.  The Beauty Blender got me...foundation is something I need to invest more time with so hoping the blender helps...I mean with all these people going crazy over a sponge, it's gotta make it easier and look better!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you ladies mean the actual pink BOX? 

Yes, I'm looking for the empty boxes! I am pretty sure I have some stashed away. I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 4, 2014)

> I am pretty sure I have some stashed away. I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay yesterday I signed up for Glossybox because I was going to buy a BeautyBlender and saw every box was going to get one so I signed up. I am not in the financial position to have a Glossy box , Birchbox , and Ipsy so I need opinions ! Do you girlies think I should cancel BB &amp; Ipsy ? What do Glossyboxes consist of ? Makeup ? skincare ? Thank you !

This was the blurb I wrote on my referral link honeypot site:

Quote: What you get: Five mid- to high-end products, often full-size or generously sized, in a nicely presented, reusable cardboard box.

Cost: $21/month (including shipping) for an auto-renewing, cancel anytime plan, or less per month if you purchase a subscription.

Brands: Ardency Inn, Nails Inc., Emite, Vincent Longo, NickaK, Nioxin, Michael Todd, Aloe Source, Mastey, Oceane, Anatomicals, Naobay, Novex, Sesha, Fresh, Bvlgari, Be a Bombshell, Sulawahsoo, Tarte, Jelly Pong Pong, Dr. Hunter's, Wink, BCBG Max Azria, Kryolan, Sue Devitt, and more. 

Notes: Glossybox is a more costly subscription than most, but the difference is reflected in the brands and the sizes of the samples. As a general rule, everything is generously sized or full sized, and they don't include drugstore brands. The contents are typically a balanced mix of hair, color cosmetic, nail, and body care products. You can't buy the products you sample directly from Glossybox, but they often include discount codes for purchasing from the manufacturer. You can receive points for reviewing products and referrals and redeem them for free Glossyboxes, but it takes a while to collect enough points. Every month, all subscribers receive three items that are the same as everyone else, and then 2 out of the 4 or so remaining products.

Signing up: Sign up at glossybox.com.  Also, don't forget to sign up for and use Ebates to receive additional discounts at this site.

If you can stand it, I'd hold on to your Ipsy and BB subs for another month until you get the box and see if it's worth the extra money to you.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you! This is a well thought out review !



> This was the blurb I wrote on my referral link honeypot site: If you can stand it, I'd hold on to your Ipsy and BB subs for another monthÂ until you get the box and see if it's worth the extra money to you.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This was the blurb I wrote on my referral link honeypot site:

If you can stand it, I'd hold on to your Ipsy and BB subs for another month until you get the box and see if it's worth the extra money to you.

I agree wholeheartedly. I've done birchbox and Ipsy but I've never been as impressed with any of my boxes as much as I was with my December Glossybox. I have two more months prepaid through GB then I may end up cancelling Ipsy and just paying for GB. 

For me, GB has a lot more variety and offers me products that I may have never heard of AND the sizing of all products is extremely generous. This was one reason I hated BB. (Granted, it's been at least a year since I've done BB so I don't know if this has changed.)


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree wholeheartedly. I've done birchbox and Ipsy but I've never been as impressed with any of my boxes as much as I was with my December Glossybox. I have two more months prepaid through GB then I may end up cancelling Ipsy and just paying for GB. 

For me, GB has a lot more variety and offers me products that I may have never heard of AND the sizing of all products is extremely generous. This was one reason I hated BB. (Granted, it's been at least a year since I've done BB so I don't know if this has changed.)
Me too I totally agree....I cancelled BB as I always had box envy and for some reason I never got anything that was in their videos after the first 2 months...  Ipsy I still have but I'm looking at cancelling.  

GB I just started in Oct - I ended up gifting a 2nd box to my daughter in Oct, Dec and it looks like I will again in Jan...to me that says that GB is definately doing  something right...also I have to say that there are more products in my GB that I will repurchase!  I loved things like the Aloe source and the Tarte products that we got in  past boxes so I guess I am pretty happy with GB - just wishing I got the living social deal lol - but I bought a years sub before that came out 




  

I also got rid of my sub to Blush as I find that for me GB has the things I want to buy again...  Also I have to say the few times I've had issues GB customer service has been really good - but maybe I just got lucky!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 4, 2014)

I receive BB and Ipsy and sometimes Glossybox. I have to agree that Glossybox has more items that I have bought. Although I do love the BB points.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So true! I'm considering a second box. Is that crazy?
Not if you can use a good majority of the items they send!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or if not, then trade them away from things you can use.


----------



## jannie135 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, I'm looking for the empty boxes!
How many? I have more than 10 I think.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 5, 2014)

> How many? I have more than 10 I think.


 2-3 empty boxes. I'll PM you


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been thinking about signing up for Glossybox for  awhile and decided to go for it when I saw the BeautyBlender. I already own and love a BB but my 5 year old who loves all things pink is always taking it to add to her "pink collection" Maybe a white one won't disappear on me all the time!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 5, 2014)

Thinking about getting this box.. when is the latest I can order it?  I'd love to be able to wait until next Friday and try a 3 month.. I just cancelled Ipsy- my collection is pretty built up at this point and higher end products get used more frequently for sure.. I really don't need another sub but I want that Beauty Blender!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 5, 2014)

> Thinking about getting this box.. when is the latest I can order it? Â I'd love to be able to wait until next Friday and try a 3 month.. I just cancelled Ipsy- my collection is pretty built up at this point and higher end products get used more frequently for sure.. I really don't need another sub but I want that Beauty Blender!


 I'm wondering this too! I asked on Twitter &amp; they favorited my tweet but didn't respond haha


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2014)

when I ordered my october box, it was the last week of October - well after 10/20.  I think it was around 10/24....


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thinking about getting this box.. when is the latest I can order it?  I'd love to be able to wait until next Friday and try a 3 month.. I just cancelled Ipsy- my collection is pretty built up at this point and higher end products get used more frequently for sure.. I really don't need another sub but I want that Beauty Blender!

I'm wondering this too! I asked on Twitter &amp; they favorited my tweet but didn't respond haha 
I think it depends. They sell out (I'm not sure if they always do, but last month they did), so it might depend on how good the teasers are. Since this one is pretty good, I think it'll probably sell out quickly. Not sure what date it was that it sold out last month.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it depends. They sell out (I'm not sure if they always do, but last month they did), so it might depend on how good the teasers are. Since this one is pretty good, I think it'll probably sell out quickly. Not sure what date it was that it sold out last month.

This is helpful!  To buy or not to buy...


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 5, 2014)

Last month was the only month I recall them selling out but I've only had this sub since June. I think the living social deal was the cause of that and it sold out somewhere around the last 10 days of the month. I used to buy one around the 20-26th of every month after I saw all the spoilers or after other people revealed what was in their boxes. Plus I was waiting for a code. I would just buy it now though if you're super interested in the beauty blender.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 5, 2014)

you can use FANFAV to get a free lipstick but that offer expires on the 10th.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jan 5, 2014)

Hmmmm I might have to jump on this, but I might wait until the 10th.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, they sucked me back in.  I haven't subbed to Glossybox for months but I saw the e-mail about the beauty blender and I've wanted to try one for sooooooo long!  It is worth the whole box so I know I'm sure to be happy.


----------



## Sumayyah (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay yesterday I signed up for Glossybox because I was going to buy a BeautyBlender and saw every box was going to get one so I signed up. I am not in the financial position to have a Glossy box , Birchbox , and Ipsy so I need opinions ! Do you girlies think I should cancel BB &amp; Ipsy ? What do Glossyboxes consist of ? Makeup ? skincare ? Thank you !
I cancelled my Birchbox because the value wasn't consistent enough for me.  Ipsy is always a wayyy better value in terms of cost and what you actually get.  Glossybox is a mix of makeup and skincare but it is higher end than ipsy.  It is pretty good, better than Birchbox in terms of value as well.  I hope you used the code FANFAV to get a free lipstick!!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if I gift a one time box to someone, will they get the next months box, or will it be like a sampler box?
I have gifted a box to myself (while also subscribed) and the two boxes I received were identical.


----------



## leslieee (Jan 6, 2014)

> I cancelled my Birchbox because the value wasn't consistent enough for me. Â Ipsy is always a wayyy better value in terms of cost and what you actually get. Â Glossybox is a mix of makeup and skincare but it is higher end than ipsy. Â It is pretty good, better than Birchbox in terms of value as well. Â I hope you used the code FANFAV to get a free lipstick!!!


 NO! I am now lipstick-less! I thought that code was for orders of products and I got this subscription on a whim for the beauty blender :/ but now that I hear about its value I might just give up on ipsy and Birchbox. I got my first Birchbox yesterday and it was really quite boring , I was most excited about the chocolate bar than anything else. But that was a welcome box &amp; I have a three months gift subscription so I will give it a try! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


NO! I am now lipstick-less! I thought that code was for orders of products and I got this subscription on a whim for the beauty blender :/ but now that I hear about its value I might just give up on ipsy and Birchbox. I got my first Birchbox yesterday and it was really quite boring , I was most excited about the chocolate bar than anything else. But that was a welcome box &amp; I have a three months gift subscription so I will give it a try! Thanks for your advice!
I subscribed to BB for 4 months...and I only ever got 1 box.  The other 3 months it got lost or they "forgot" to send it.  The one I got had too small samples for me to really be into it. That plus the hassle of going out of my way to contact them asking about my box made me cancel.  I def like Glossybox better - much larger samples that really help me decide if I want to get a product in the future. I got a 6 month subscription and I love it!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I subscribed to BB for 4 months...and I only ever got 1 box.  The other 3 months it got lost or they "forgot" to send it.  The one I got had too small samples for me to really be into it. That plus the hassle of going out of my way to contact them asking about my box made me cancel.  I def like Glossybox better - much larger samples that really help me decide if I want to get a product in the future. I got a 6 month subscription and I love it!
Wow, that's crazy.  Once my box was taking a while to get to me and they just sent another one, no questions.  I'm surprised they dropped the ball so badly month after month for you.  Did they refund you?


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that's crazy.  Once my box was taking a while to get to me and they just sent another one, no questions.  I'm surprised they dropped the ball so badly month after month for you.  Did they refund you?
This was probably almost 2 years ago, maybe they were first starting and still working out kinks?  Yes, they refunded every time, but only after we sent like 3 emails back and forth.  So when I think of BB I just think of all that hassle and time waste, when it really should have been just a fun thing.  They never went out of their way to help or apologize for all the issues.


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sumayyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cancelled my Birchbox because the value wasn't consistent enough for me.  Ipsy is always a wayyy better value in terms of cost and what you actually get.  Glossybox is a mix of makeup and skincare but it is higher end than ipsy.  It is pretty good, better than Birchbox in terms of value as well.  I hope you used the code FANFAV to get a free lipstick!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *leslieee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


NO! I am now lipstick-less! I thought that code was for orders of products and I got this subscription on a whim for the beauty blender :/ but now that I hear about its value I might just give up on ipsy and Birchbox. I got my first Birchbox yesterday and it was really quite boring , I was most excited about the chocolate bar than anything else. But that was a welcome box &amp; I have a three months gift subscription so I will give it a try! Thanks for your advice!


I was under the impression that the FANFAV code was only for the 3, 6, or 12 month sub so I didn't use the code sadly.  I did however just emailed them seeing if they can fix my mistake of not entering in the promo code.  Worst that can happen is them telling me the code is not valid for month to month sub.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I was under the impression that the FANFAV code was only for the 3, 6, or 12 month sub so I didn't use the code sadly.  I did however just emailed them seeing if they can fix my mistake of not entering in the promo code.  Worst that can happen is them telling me the code is not valid for month to month sub.
no, it can be used for the monthly one as well.  I did the monthly with it - it took and I confirmed it with glossybox that I will be getting a lipstick.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I was under the impression that the FANFAV code was only for the 3, 6, or 12 month sub so I didn't use the code sadly.  I did however just emailed them seeing if they can fix my mistake of not entering in the promo code.  Worst that can happen is them telling me the code is not valid for month to month sub.
Hmmm, perhaps I will email and ask about that too! I used a living social voucher, so there wasn't anywhere else for me to put in the code.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 7, 2014)

What do you think of the newest Glossybox for men?

http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/mens_glossybox/?mid=us.newsletter.glossybox.20140107shopopenmanbox.me&amp;cc=The+perfect+gift+for+your+Valentine+A+box+of+products+that+takes+the+guesswork+out+of+grooming.+Give&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;rid=UGKL7XD-NW217F4&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140107_mix_me_shopopenmanbox+&amp;utm_source=newsletter&amp;m2u=W8502JM-W7A4676-AD2WLP

I'm not sure my guy would use these goodies...will have to do some research!


BVLGARI Cologne - deluxe sample I think
Nuxe Men Eye Cream - looks full size - sells on amazon for $26.8
Redken for Men Texturizing Clay - sells at ulta for $19 but is often on sale
Redken for Men Shampoo 
Sisley Moisturizer - looks like a small sample
Zirh Pre-Shave Oil - amazon sells this for $13.99
Its not looking like its amazing value...think I might pass on this one.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you think of the newest Glossybox for men?


I saw that last night and showed my husband - everything in the box but the cologne got a big eyeroll from him (especially the eye cream, no pun intended).  I've honestly never seen a box where the majority of the items would be used by any of the men I know - Nerd Block and Loot Crate come the closest but still aren't "just right".


----------



## Fg2GrL (Jan 7, 2014)

NO, not getting the Glossybox for men. I gave my fiance the birchbox for men.  He only used the lifestyle products (iphone cord and ribbed hat) and chapstick.  Oh, and the only "beauty" product he ever used, which I must admit, I have too, is the English Laundry Arrogant shower gel.  It was a full sized ( i think) and smells good. I canceled after four months.

He actually misses getting a package in the mail and asked if they had any subscription for car guys. I couldn't find any, but that would be a cool sub...tools, gloves, car products, cleaners....hmmm


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 7, 2014)

Depending on what he likes, maybe Loot Crate is an option? http://www.lootcrate.com/ It's a little on the geeky side and he won't get any shower gels, but it'll be packed full of stuff like accessories and, er, toys. You can see some past boxes here: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/search/loot+crate

MSA also has a list here: http://boxes.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/subscription_boxes_for/men


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm using glossydots for this month and also gifting a box to myself.  I really like the beauty blender and can't wait to see what other goodies will be included.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 7, 2014)

If the second spoiler is as good as the first, I may buy a second box. Come on Glossybox.... help me spend my money.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I saw that last night and showed my husband - everything in the box but the cologne got a big eyeroll from him (especially the eye cream, no pun intended).  I've honestly never seen a box where the majority of the items would be used by any of the men I know - Nerd Block and Loot Crate come the closest but still aren't "just right".
My boyfriend subscribes to Klutchclub (we are into health and fitness), Love with Food, and Graze (he LOVES this one). I have yet to find a "Men's" Box he would like.


----------



## LaStupenda (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the Men's box would be well suited for a gay man. I'm not being rude, or mean, but it's true. They're wayyyy more into this stuff than straight guys


----------



## probablyedible (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm, perhaps I will email and ask about that too! I used a living social voucher, so there wasn't anywhere else for me to put in the code.

Well no luck.  They wont help me out =(

"Thanks for writing in! I would love to help you out, but unfortunately all promotional codes must be redeemed at the time of purchase, as stated under the rules and conditions."

The rep's name is Alex.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know about the men's box. My husband will only use Zirh shaving gel (birchbox man sent it)  and marshalls has been a great place to find it for a great price. I don't think he would use the pre shave oil though. He just find new products to be a hassle and would rather take my stuff.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nah, I bought a gift box for myself... lol
Add me to the "considering gifting myself a box" club...decisions decisions...lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaStupenda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the Men's box would be well suited for a gay man. I'm not being rude, or mean, but it's true. They're wayyyy more into this stuff than straight guys
Hahaha, you haven't met my Brother-in-law.  He has more products than me!  I think a lot of the young metro and hipster guys might be more into products now.  It just depends on the guy.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2014)

Does the GB Men's box deserve it's own thread?

My bf is way more lootcrate than this or BirchBox, although BirchBox somewhat hit the mark with some of their accessories (t-shirts, socks, knit hats etc.), but the heavy shaving and hair care products makes Birchbox hit or miss sometimes.  That and their travel candle busted while lit and nearly destroyed my coffee table.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2014)

Just made one for you @Ann Tucci   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140167/glossybox-mens-box-spoilers/0_50


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just made one for you @Ann Tucci   https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140167/glossybox-mens-box-spoilers/0_50
Thanks doll.  It seems like it'll spark a good convo, probably worth it's own thread.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks doll.  It seems like it'll spark a good convo, probably worth it's own thread. 
You are welcome   I think these special boxes generally merit their own thread.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What do you think of the newest Glossybox for men?

http://campaigns.glossybox.com/us/mens_glossybox/?mid=us.newsletter.glossybox.20140107shopopenmanbox.me&amp;cc=The+perfect+gift+for+your+Valentine+A+box+of+products+that+takes+the+guesswork+out+of+grooming.+Give&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;rid=UGKL7XD-NW217F4&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140107_mix_me_shopopenmanbox+&amp;utm_source=newsletter&amp;m2u=W8502JM-W7A4676-AD2WLP

I'm not sure my guy would use these goodies...will have to do some research!


BVLGARI Cologne - deluxe sample I think
Nuxe Men Eye Cream - looks full size - sells on amazon for $26.8
Redken for Men Texturizing Clay - sells at ulta for $19 but is often on sale
Redken for Men Shampoo 
Sisley Moisturizer - looks like a small sample
Zirh Pre-Shave Oil - amazon sells this for $13.99
Its not looking like its amazing value...think I might pass on this one.
That BVLGARI mens smells fantastic.  I got a little spray from Sephora order a while back and it was my stepsons favorite.  So good! That BVLGARI full size sells for a ridiculous amount..$90 I think.  So, it would be at least 1/8 size I would think.  That is the only think I would want though.  I think NUXE uses too much fragrance, and we don't use Redken products.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That BVLGARI mens smells fantastic.  I got a little spray from Sephora order a while back and it was my stepsons favorite.  So good! That BVLGARI full size sells for a ridiculous amount..$90 I think.  So, it would be at least 1/8 size I would think.  That is the only think I would want though.  I think NUXE uses too much fragrance, and we don't use Redken products.  

I wasn't impressed when I saw the products listed on Instagram. The only thing I thought he'd like was the cologne, but dang! I'm not getting him hooked on something that expensive. I got him one of the David Beckham cologne kits for Christmas and it was about $20 for the entire kit and he loves the smell.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

I just cancelled GB last month, even though I actually really loved that month's box, because I hadn't been too happy with a few of the previous boxes. But I have wanted to try the beauty blender for a long time, so I might resub for that! I don't want to re-sub until they release at least one other spoiler, though (and my fingers are also crossed for a coupon code).


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled GB last month, even though I actually really loved that month's box, because I hadn't been too happy with a few of the previous boxes. But I have wanted to try the beauty blender for a long time, so I might resub for that! I don't want to re-sub until they release at least one other spoiler, though (and my fingers are also crossed for a coupon code).
Do you know how many spoilers they normally release? This is only my 2nd GB and I didn't see any spoilers last month before ordering.


----------



## Sumayyah (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just cancelled GB last month, even though I actually really loved that month's box, because I hadn't been too happy with a few of the previous boxes. But I have wanted to try the beauty blender for a long time, so I might resub for that! I don't want to re-sub until they release at least one other spoiler, though (and my fingers are also crossed for a coupon code).
Use the coupon code FANFAV for a free lipstick!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for some other good spoiler or a better code. I like my foundation brushes much better than any sponge I've tried, so I'm not jumping on this over the Beauty Blender. My 6-month sub ran out with the December box, but a code for a free lipstick won't do it for me - I have about 40 un-opened lipsticks in my possession already (this is also indicative of my massive beauty product stash, and a sign that I PROBABLY don't need to be re-subbing to GB anyway...but whatever). If they release a % off code for a package sub, like 6 months (or even a whole year), I'll do it.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know how many spoilers they normally release? This is only my 2nd GB and I didn't see any spoilers last month before ordering.
Last month I think they released three spoilers, and it's usually between 2-3.


----------



## Brittann (Jan 8, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I was under the impression that the FANFAV code was only for the 3, 6, or 12 month sub so I didn't use the code sadly.  I did however just emailed them seeing if they can fix my mistake of not entering in the promo code.  Worst that can happen is them telling me the code is not valid for month to month sub.
Hmmm, perhaps I will email and ask about that too! I used a living social voucher, so there wasn't anywhere else for me to put in the code.


I wouldn't hold your breath...I did that a few months ago (emailed them and said that I had not entered a code when I had JUST purchased a sub, and asked if they could add the code on for me) and they just very unhelpfully told me that codes have to be entered at checkout.  /emoticons/sa[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was extra sad because i had just bought a 6 month sub...they coudln't have added the code on for me, after such a big purchase? ugh.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 9, 2014)

New Spoiler



http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...mp;utm_campaign=us_20140109_mix_be_leakvichy+


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Spoiler
Dang it!  You are too quick for me!  I was just coming here to post this!  I am excited for this product.  My skin is so dry, I can feel it drying out as the day goes on!!!


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 9, 2014)

I tried to sign back up with the code FANFAV, it says they have exceeded the maximum number of uses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 9, 2014)

Skipping my Blush Mystery Box this month...trying to decide if I'm going to gift myself another Glossy Box and I just can't decide yet...hoping the next spoiler makes up my mind for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amidea (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to sign back up with the code FANFAV, it says they have exceeded the maximum number of uses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
oh no, i was just about to go use it!  that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to sign back up with the code FANFAV, it says they have exceeded the maximum number of uses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Try contacting glossybox via FB and email.  That code is good until tomorrow...

I am really excited for this month!  yeah


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang it!  You are too quick for me!  I was just coming here to post this!  I am excited for this product.  My skin is so dry, I can feel it drying out as the day goes on!!!
He He!  I think it is my first time posting something first like that!  I am allergic to most creams/lotions, but I am sure I will find someone to pass it along to.


----------



## katie danielle (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try contacting glossybox via FB and email.  That code is good until tomorrow...

I am really excited for this month!  yeah
I am sure they will say it was good as long as supplies lasted, they've said that before when a coupon code I used wasn't honored. But at that time they didn't put to notice that I just got when you entered the code.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 9, 2014)

Booo my face hates Vichy! Oh well... you win some, you lose some. And this one will pay for the whole box on Ebay.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 9, 2014)

I wonder how big (aka small) the Vichy sample will be?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 9, 2014)

So glad this is my free box from points! I always get worried when I cash those points in because I don't want it to be on a month where the box is a dud. Another problem is I told myself this would be my last glossy box.. and then they have amazing spoilers! It's like they know they can keep me coming back for more!


----------



## Dalila (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how big (aka small) the Vichy sample will be?
Based on the full price of the product being $31, we will probably get around half an ounce. That's enough to last around a month or so for me.


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how big (aka small) the Vichy sample will be?
Hahaha...that made me laugh because that's the same way my pessimistic mind viewed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'll order if only there's a % off code of some kind.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 9, 2014)

I have this deluxe sample from a gift with purchase from lovely skin a month ago.  Ulta also has a gift with purchase available right now for the same thing.  FYI.  Probably is the same size as the Glossybox one, though Ulta and lovelyskin gave it a $10 value, not $9.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm excited for this spoiler.  I can always use more moisturizer.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 9, 2014)

Glossybox is rocking it this month! I used the living social/ebates for a yearly membership (made it just over $11 per box) and I gifted myself another box. I don't even like the BB but it will make awesome gifts for upcoming birthdays! I've never used Vichy but I love quite a few products from La Roche Posay and I think they have the same parent company.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Booo my face hates Vichy! Oh well... you win some, you lose some. And this one will pay for the whole box on Ebay.
Just curious if you have sensitive skin and what happens when you use it, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2014)

I just resubbed to GB for this month.  I have zero self control!  Like many others, I've been wanting to try a BB for a long time but couldn't justify the price.  I'm really excited to get one and see what all the hype is about.


----------



## smichelle (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey guys can someone plz tell me what date I have to resub by to get Jan box??? Thanks...I accidentally started a new thread to ask this and I can't figure out how to delete it...oops


----------



## biancardi (Jan 9, 2014)

I got the October box and I sub'd during the 3rd week of Oct, well after members got their box.  The only downside with waiting too long is that the box could sell out.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey guys can someone plz tell me what date I have to resub by to get Jan box??? Thanks...I accidentally started a new thread to ask this and I can't figure out how to delete it...oops
I think they sell boxes all throughout the month (for that month), unless they sell out like the December boxes did.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey guys can someone plz tell me what date I have to resub by to get Jan box??? Thanks...I accidentally started a new thread to ask this and I can't figure out how to delete it...oops
They'll have them on sale until they run out.  I've ordered at the very end of the month in the past and gotten a box.  You might not want to wait too long this month though, sounds like the Beauty Blender might have a lot of people subbing.

ETA:  Oops, didn't realize this had already been answered!


----------



## smichelle (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks you guys! I'm going to get it asap and the BB did it to me!!haha


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 9, 2014)

@Momsgotmail thanks! pretty good size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait til these babies ship/ how is it already Jan 9th?!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wonder how big (aka small) the Vichy sample will be?
Based on the full price of the product being $31, we will probably get around half an ounce. That's enough to last around a month or so for me.


Mmhmm, I got Vichy samples before and they were a half ounce...and they lasted forever.!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jan 10, 2014)

I just started using a Beauty Blender recently and I'm liking it a lot more than I thought I would. My foundations look a lot more natural now compared to when I was using a brush or my fingers. I'll be glad to have an extra plus I like Vichy. I'm really excited about this month's box!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 10, 2014)

my box is in "pack" mode. this is my first month, so I don't know if that actually signifies anything.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box is in "pack" mode. this is my first month, so I don't know if that actually signifies anything.

Maybe. Mine is in the pack stage too, and the estimated delivery date is between 1/17 to 1/25. GB has been getting better with delivering earlier...at least for me it has.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my box is in "pack" mode. this is my first month, so I don't know if that actually signifies anything.
I'm pretty sure mine was only in pack mode for about a day last month. Hopefully our #s are updated tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello, dearies! I'm new to the group but I've been getting Glossybox since August. I just thought I'd jump on in to the discussion of when boxes will hopefully ship. Mine is in "pack" mode as well and the estimated delivery date is the 21st (normally mine is the 25th). So for it to arrive that date exactly, my box would have to ship out the 15th because of the way the mail gets stuck. But sometimes it will ship earlier than expected so here's hoping it ships soon! I'm excited for this month a bit more than I have been in awhile!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok I finally signed up for Glossybox! 




 Looks like a really good box already and we've only see two items!
When do they usually start shipping?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2014)

welcome amby!!

allison - the boxes start shipping mid-month. I hope they go out next friday.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 11, 2014)

my delivery date is the 13th-25th so they must be shipping soon!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my delivery date is the 13th-25th so they must be shipping soon!
Wow! I think the earliest I've ever gotten my box was the 17th for the Limited Edition and the 19th for the Byrdie box! To get one that early in the month would rock!


----------



## LolaJay (Jan 11, 2014)

I also re-subbed just for this box....the dang beauty blender sucked me in! Same reason as most - not willing to pay $20 for it but hot damn throw it in a box with some other things and please TAKE MY MONEY!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my delivery date is the 13th-25th so they must be shipping soon!
Me too! Hopefully it'll ship super early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 11, 2014)

it would be nice to get it by next weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 11, 2014)

This will be my first Glossybox. I ordered the January box then several hours later, cancelled the recurring subscription so I wouldn't forget. Where do I see the status of my box? Some of you are seeing that yours is in pack mode. I am concerned I may have screwed up by cancelling so early. Has anyone done this before. I may be tempted to resubscribe in the future, but I wanted to make that decision on my own.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first Glossybox. I ordered the January box then several hours later, cancelled the recurring subscription so I wouldn't forget. Where do I see the status of my box? Some of you are seeing that yours is in pack mode. I am concerned I may have screwed up by cancelling so early. Has anyone done this before. I may be tempted to resubscribe in the future, but I wanted to make that decision on my own.
I think you have to let your payment clear first? I'm not sure since I've never done it. If you log in, the upper right hand corner will say "Hello, [insert your name here]". Click that. That will be your dashboard. It should show your recurring subscriptions. It will show a "pay pack ship" thing. If the "pay" one is green it has gone through. If it's yellow it's processing. I dunno if it will be there if it's your first box...if cancelling messed it up, call Glossybox on Monday and they should be able to help.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello, dearies! I'm new to the group but I've been getting Glossybox since August. I just thought I'd jump on in to the discussion of when boxes will hopefully ship. Mine is in "pack" mode as well and the estimated delivery date is the 21st (normally mine is the 25th). So for it to arrive that date exactly, my box would have to ship out the 15th because of the way the mail gets stuck. But sometimes it will ship earlier than expected so here's hoping it ships soon! I'm excited for this month a bit more than I have been in awhile!
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my first Glossybox. I ordered the January box then several hours later, cancelled the recurring subscription so I wouldn't forget. Where do I see the status of my box? Some of you are seeing that yours is in pack mode. I am concerned I may have screwed up by cancelling so early. Has anyone done this before. I may be tempted to resubscribe in the future, but I wanted to make that decision on my own.
Welcome! Did you receive an email saying your payment had cleared or it was accepted? If not I suggest you email or call them to make sure you are getting your box.


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome! Did you receive an email saying your payment had cleared or it was accepted? If not I suggest you email or call them to make sure you are getting your box.
Thanks, I received an email with the invoice before I cancelled. It has also cleared in my PayPal account. I emailed them yesterday, so hoping to hear something early next week.


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you have to let your payment clear first? I'm not sure since I've never done it. If you log in, the upper right hand corner will say "Hello, [insert your name here]". Click that. That will be your dashboard. It should show your recurring subscriptions. It will show a "pay pack ship" thing. If the "pay" one is green it has gone through. If it's yellow it's processing. I dunno if it will be there if it's your first box...if cancelling messed it up, call Glossybox on Monday and they should be able to help. 
I will try logging in and see what it does. Last I checked it said my subscription was ending in January, so I would assume that means I get this month's box. It is my birthday this month, and when I saw the Beauty Blender, I thought I would treat myself! Hoping this doesn't turn into a headache.


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will try logging in and see what it does. Last I checked it said my subscription was ending in January, so I would assume that means I get this month's box. It is my birthday this month, and when I saw the Beauty Blender, I thought I would treat myself! Hoping this doesn't turn into a headache.
When I log in, it says there are no recurring subscription at the moment. When I click on show all, it says that I cancelled, which I did. But it also says ending month is January. I am glad I already have an email in to Glossybox.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome! Did you receive an email saying your payment had cleared or it was accepted? If not I suggest you email or call them to make sure you are getting your box.
Thanks, I received an email with the invoice before I cancelled. It has also cleared in my PayPal account. I emailed them yesterday, so hoping to hear something early next week.

Hope you hear back from them soon.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't believed I resubbed to Glossybox again, but they lured me back in with the beauty blender. My hubby is going to be so mad! The last box I got was back when they had the Dallas Shaw collaboration. I LOVED that one. I have high hopes for this one too! Now to go back and catch up on all the spoilers/posts on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow if this is in every box they really stepped it up!! I hate my BB but it's a very expensive item that anyone can use!


Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *gasp* do you mean its not the holy grail that every Youtube blogger swears it is?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hahah exactly my reaction! I haven't picked one up yet since I am still searching for my HG foundation and was afraid the BB was over priced, but I'll gladly have one in my arsenal. 

I think I have an odd relationship with the beauty blender. I had never tried a makeup sponge before. I always used brushes. But when they got to be so popular, I bought the set with 2 pink bb's and the cleanser. I liked it ok. Back then, I was using mineral powder foundation. This gave me the option of moistening the powder to apply it. It was ok, but I usually dusted dry powder on top of it when I finished. So, I can't compare it to other sponges, but I did like having it on hand as just another option to use when I had the time.

I think I've moved 2, 3, maybe even 4 times since I bought it. Now, I can't find it. But, I used both bb's so little, that I have refused to buy another one until such time as I find my old ones. Just me being a cheapo, lol. But I have been hoping I would get one in a sub--especially the white one. I think the white is supposed to be more 'pure' and better for sensitive skin because it isn't dyed a color. So, if we do get this white bb with a small cleanser, I will be very, very, very happy. If not, I won't be so happy. That was what convinced me to sign up for GB right now as I really can't afford it.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've been skeptical about the Beauty Blender since I heard about it. I mean, it's a sponge. I use water based foundation so wouldn't that mean the sponge would be pointless? That's always been my thought about it. Then I had someone tell me it can be used with water based sponges because you're supposed to wet it first? So now I'm just totally confused about the product entirely but I will be willing to try it through a subscription box since it means less risk because the other products will make up the value if it is a flop for me. I dunno, maybe someone can explain why this sponge is better than using a stippling brush (since you use the stippling technique) or a regular sponge using the stippling technique? Because I think the concept of it's flying over my head!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 11, 2014)

With water-based foundation, it might not work as well because it would absorb the product and youâ€™d end up using more. I think itâ€™s supposed to work better with oil or silicone-based foundation. 

I only have one of the cheap fake ones, so Iâ€™m curious to see if this one is better or softer. I prefer using a sponge (or fingers) because the stippling technique with a brush irritates my dry skin.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 11, 2014)

To those who have gotten Glossyboxes these last few months, how have they been with their either/or items? Are they usually good all the way around? Or do some select few get a good item while others get crap? I'm tempted to sign up for a 2nd box to get another blender, but I don't want the Vichy moisturizer--too chemically sounding for my tastes. So, I was wondering if I gifted it to another account and filled out the profile differently, would it then be worth it to get most of the products they send out? Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With water-based foundation, it might not work as well because it would absorb the product and youâ€™d end up using more. I think itâ€™s supposed to work better with oil or silicone-based foundation. 

I only have one of the cheap fake ones, so Iâ€™m curious to see if this one is better or softer. I prefer using a sponge (or fingers) because the stippling technique with a brush irritates my dry skin. 
I will say this, I bought a cheap-o knock off--I think it was the purple Sonia Cachuk (sp?)--and I didn't care for it. The knock off was not egg shaped. I found the egg shape to be better. But more importantly the real BB had a much better texture--softer, more absorbent, lighter. Hard to describe, but if you could feel the real BB next to even a good knock off, I'm sure you would be able to see that the BB is better quality. No, not worth the $20 they want to charge, but still it is much better.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With water-based foundation, it might not work as well because it would absorb the product and youâ€™d end up using more. I think itâ€™s supposed to work better with oil or silicone-based foundation. 

I only have one of the cheap fake ones, so Iâ€™m curious to see if this one is better or softer. I prefer using a sponge (or fingers) because the stippling technique with a brush irritates my dry skin. 
That's what I thought about the water based ones. Since all I use is water-based products I just figured it wouldn't work for me. But I will give it a shot, see how it does and if it doesn't work I'll go back to fingers or a foundation brush! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To those who have gotten Glossyboxes these last few months, how have they been with their either/or items? Are they usually good all the way around? Or do some select few get a good item while others get crap? I'm tempted to sign up for a 2nd box to get another blender, but I don't want the Vichy moisturizer--too chemically sounding for my tastes. So, I was wondering if I gifted it to another account and filled out the profile differently, would it then be worth it to get most of the products they send out? Any thoughts? Thanks!
I've gotten it since August and I've felt they are always quite fair with the either/or products when they show up. It hasn't been very often that it's happened. They are usually of similar value when it happens. For the most part, though, everyone gets the same products.


----------



## valeried44 (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With water-based foundation, it might not work as well because it would absorb the product and youâ€™d end up using more. I think itâ€™s supposed to work better with oil or silicone-based foundation. 

I only have one of the cheap fake ones, so Iâ€™m curious to see if this one is better or softer. I prefer using a sponge (or fingers) because the stippling technique with a brush irritates my dry skin. 

That is exactly why I decided to subscribe to this box...  I'd like to try the Beauty Blender.  This cold winter weather is making my skin so very dry and irritated.  I normally like to use a brush to apply my foundation, but I've heard that the sponge is better for dry skin since you wet it and stipple.


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 12, 2014)

hey everyone!!! i JUST signed up for glossybox! my very first time and it was because of the beauty blender sneak peek! i've been wanting that for AGES and so that convinced me to sign up! now i'm soooooooooooo excited to get my very first box this month!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 12, 2014)

since i just signed up for my very first glossy box...can anybody please tell me...when do they start billing? (in case i want to cancel before Feb box)? when do they start shipping? do they show sneak peeks for all the items every month or just a few? how do the items work...is it mostly makeup? is it a lot of repeat brands/items? etc any tips for filling out the quiz/profile? any other tips? any help would be greatly appreciated!!! i'm SO excited about finally getting to try this famous beauty blender!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This might actually make me want to subscribe again. And I still get a free box!!
how to get a free box?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jan 12, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how to get a free box?
If you fill out the surveys they give you points and when you reach 1000 you can get a free month.


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sumayyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Use the coupon code FANFAV for a free lipstick!
i tried that today and it wouldn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey there! I want to order my first glossy box this month because of the beauty blender! Does anyone have a promo code? and what else is in it this month? Does everyone get the same things? Thanks!


----------



## Emmny (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i tried that today and it wouldn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It expired on the 10th, I believe.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 12, 2014)

GBCHIEF gets 10% off


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

GBCHIEF gets 10% off

Woo Hoo! Between this code and Ebates I got my box for $16.15.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 12, 2014)

Okay, I was trying not to join Glossybox.  But I did.  I don't really use Ebates so it was $18.90... But it's still an amazing deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How long do you have to be a subscriber to gift a box? I would love to buy one for my sister too


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 12, 2014)

> Woo Hoo! Between this code and Ebates I got my box for $16.15. How does ebates work?


Ni


> Woo Hoo! Between this code and Ebates I got my box for $16.15.


 Nice! How does ebates work? Thsnks


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, I was trying not to join Glossybox.  But I did.  I don't really use Ebates so it was $18.90... But it's still an amazing deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  How long do you have to be a subscriber to gift a box? I would love to buy one for my sister too 
I believe you can do gift subscriptions at any time.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 12, 2014)

I just went through the gift subscription process to order another box. It lets you use the promo code on a gift too so it would only be $13.50 for a gift or a 2nd box. *Tempted*


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I thought about the water based ones. Since all I use is water-based products I just figured it wouldn't work for me. But I will give it a shot, see how it does and if it doesn't work I'll go back to fingers or a foundation brush! 

I've gotten it since August and I've felt they are always quite fair with the either/or products when they show up. It hasn't been very often that it's happened. They are usually of similar value when it happens. For the most part, though, everyone gets the same products. 
Well, it quoted the wrong thing, lol! But thanks for the reassurances about Glossybox being fair with their values if they send variations. I've gotten burned by Ipsy before so I'm a bit nervous about that. Glad to hear GB is different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 12, 2014)

That 10% code was enough to get me. I don't really think I'll like the Beauty Blender much because I use a water-based foundation that seems like it would get soaked right up by a sponge. But I'll see - I may not use the same type of foundation forever. And the points I'll get once I do the surveys for this box will earn me enough to get a free box next time.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm a new subscriber to GB...I guess I always thought the $21/month was too much for a sub. But I've dumped nearly all my other subs so I'm gonna give it a shot. If nothing else, I have some really pretty pink boxes, lol.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, it quoted the wrong thing, lol! But thanks for the reassurances about Glossybox being fair with their values if they send variations. I've gotten burned by Ipsy before so I'm a bit nervous about that. Glad to hear GB is different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've never felt let down by Glossybox. Heck, half the time you don't notice there are variations until you go onto the site once they reveal the products. That's another good thing about them. They only reveal about 2 products and the rest are left hidden til the end of the month. I do love me some Ipsy, though. But I don't care what they send as long as they send it lol!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went through the gift subscription process to order another box. It lets you use the promo code on a gift too so it would only be $13.50 for a gift or a 2nd box. *Tempted*
omg I'm so tempted to do this... as in I already have everything entered in and all I need to do is press order... XD


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just got an email from Glossybox on a Sunday night, which is surprising. They said I _will_ be getting the January box. What a relief! Now I can't wait to get it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email from Glossybox on a Sunday night, which is surprising. They said I _will_ be getting the January box. What a relief! Now I can't wait to get it.
That's great!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 12, 2014)

> I'm a new subscriber to GB...I guess I always thought the $21/month was too much for a sub. But I've dumped nearly all my other subs so I'm gonna give it a shot. If nothing else, I have some really pretty pink boxes, lol.


 I love the boxes. I use them for storage and they are a great size and so pretty.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love the boxes. I use them for storage and they are a great size and so pretty.
I used them to make beauty gifts for Christmas this year.  Very cute!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've never felt let down by Glossybox. Heck, half the time you don't notice there are variations until you go onto the site once they reveal the products. That's another good thing about them. They only reveal about 2 products and the rest are left hidden til the end of the month. I do love me some Ipsy, though. But I don't care what they send as long as they send it lol! 
Seems like they revealed more products with the Dallas Shaw box, and that was the last time I got one, mostly due to the Tarte. The 5 fragrance sampler bag was nice too. Oh well. I'll still get to see what others got before I get mine since I ordered it so late.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 12, 2014)

I am undecided on whether or not to buy one for my little sister.  It would be for her 15th birthday... She doesn't really know anything about the beauty blender (but it would probably make her makeup application a lot better) and she has super oily skin so she won't use the moisturizer.  

What do you think guys?


----------



## JC327 (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am undecided on whether or not to buy one for my little sister.  It would be for her 15th birthday... She doesn't really know anything about the beauty blender (but it would probably make her makeup application a lot better) and she has super oily skin so she won't use the moisturizer.

What do you think guys?
I think it would make an awesome gift! Everyone I have gifted a glossybox to has been super happy.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used them to make beauty gifts for Christmas this year.  Very cute!
Ahh! I would LOVE a gift in one of these boxes!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got an email from Glossybox on a Sunday night, which is surprising. They said I _will_ be getting the January box. What a relief! Now I can't wait to get it.
Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

how long does it take to go from PAY status to PACK status? thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how long does it take to go from PAY status to PACK status? thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmm sometimes I've noticed mine doesn't hit pack status it just jumps straight to ship. But usually they bill around the second week for me and sometime between then and the third week it goes to pack.


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just went through the gift subscription process to order another box. It lets you use the promo code on a gift too so it would only be $13.50 for a gift or a 2nd box. *Tempted*
Ugh!!

I do not need another box, I do not need another box, I do not need another box...is it working?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!!

I do not need another box, I do not need another box, I do not need another box...is it working?
NO.. lol. at least not for me. I told my husband about it last night and he was like come on. you don't need another one. then i had to go into explaining how the BB alone is $20. Then he goes "ok fine but not until payday"

If there are still boxes on Friday, I'm getting another one.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 13, 2014)

Went ahead and ordered a 2nd box just now.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 13, 2014)

Yea I am going to buy a second box... Hopefully it will have some good things to use in presents.


----------



## Semele (Jan 13, 2014)

Just signed up for my first Glossybox!  I succumbed to the temptation of the Beauty Blender.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ha! Glossybox says my estimated delivery date range starts... today!

But-- still in the pack phase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I imagine they will miss the early target... The real estimate appears to be 1/20, so we'll see.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just got myself a second box for $12.25. The promo code didn't work for me, but I went through eBates ($2.75 cash back) and the gift box was only $15.00.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got myself a second box for $12.25. The promo code didn't work for me, but I went through eBates ($2.75 cash back) and the gift box was only $15.00.
Same here! I don't even like the BB but I think it will make great gifts. So little justification needed over here




 

Anyone else get the surveys are up email? Just checked and mine aren't...


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 13, 2014)

B



> I just got myself a second box for $12.25. The promo code didn't work for me, but I went through eBates ($2.75 cash back) and the gift box was only $15.00. [/quote How does ebates work?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

B Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got myself a second box for $12.25. The promo code didn't work for me, but I went through eBates ($2.75 cash back) and the gift box was only $15.00.
[/quote

How does ebates work?
they have working relationships with other sites online.  If you use the ebates referral link instead of going to the site directly, ebates will give you that discount.  Every quarter they will send out a check (or deposit it in your paypal account)

ebates has an FAQ that can go into better detail than I ever could


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm sometimes I've noticed mine doesn't hit pack status it just jumps straight to ship. But usually they bill around the second week for me and sometime between then and the third week it goes to pack. 
thanks!


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they have working relationships with other sites online.  If you use the ebates referral link instead of going to the site directly, ebates will give you that discount.  Every quarter they will send out a check (or deposit it in your paypal account)

ebates has an FAQ that can go into better detail than I ever could
oh man i just signed up like a day or 2 ago, i wish i had known about these discount codes and ebates stuff! oh well i'm still excited about that beauty blender!!!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Semele* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just signed up for my first Glossybox!  I succumbed to the temptation of the Beauty Blender.  Looking forward to it!
Welcome! looks like it will be a good month for GB.


----------



## valeried44 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh man i just signed up like a day or 2 ago, i wish i had known about these discount codes and ebates stuff! oh well i'm still excited about that beauty blender!!!
I know!  I took the plunge and signed up on Saturday night and then Sunday I saw the 10% off deal.  I did go through ebates, so that makes me feel a little better.  I didn't know about ebates until I found Makeup Talk.  It's amazing all the things I'm learning about here!  I'm mostly still a creeper since I'm so new to all of this.  But, I'm trying to break out of my "sit back and observe" style and contribute more.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

> > Â  oh man i just signed up like a day or 2 ago, i wish i had known about these discount codes and ebates stuff! oh well i'm still excited about that beauty blender!!!
> 
> 
> I know!Â  I took the plunge and signed up on Saturday night and then Sunday I saw the 10% off deal.Â  I did go through ebates, so that makes me feel a little better.Â  I didn't know about ebates until I found Makeup Talk.Â  It's amazing all the things I'm learning about here!Â  I'm mostly still a creeper since I'm so new to all of this.Â  But, I'm trying to break out of my "sit back and observe" style and contribute more.Â


 Welcome! Feel free to join in on the threads everyone is really nice here.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

I couldn't help it and reactivated my sub this month. I used the 10% and ebates. Also for those who have points for a free box the site gave me an option to use my points where it's asking for payment method.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 13, 2014)

My German glossybox arrived quite early this month:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















I love what I got this month!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 13, 2014)

FYI for those who used ebates, they will take the credit back if you only buy a gift subscription. they just did that to me today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My German glossybox arrived quite early this month: 












I love what I got this month! Oooh let us know how you like the Konjac sponge!  I really want to try one but I'm not sure how it will work with my dry, sensitive, acne prone skin..


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh let us know how you like the Konjac sponge!  I really want to try one but I'm not sure how it will work with my dry, sensitive, acne prone skin..
I have the one from Boscia and I really like it! It's really hard when it's dry, but when you get it wet it turns really soft and nice. It gives a really gentle exfoliation.


----------



## twotonetiff (Jan 13, 2014)

Why no beauty blender? Is it because its german? Do the American ones come with the porefessional to?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *twotonetiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why no beauty blender? Is it because its german? Do the American ones come with the porefessional to?
totally different products based on the country you are in.


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *valeried44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know!  I took the plunge and signed up on Saturday night and then Sunday I saw the 10% off deal.  I did go through ebates, so that makes me feel a little better.  I didn't know about ebates until I found Makeup Talk.  It's amazing all the things I'm learning about here!  I'm mostly still a creeper since I'm so new to all of this.  But, I'm trying to break out of my "sit back and observe" style and contribute more. 
lol same here i'm super new to all these forums as well! ..i just signed up for ipsy last month and glossybox 2 days ago so that's why i came here to read about any tips or hints! i didnt know about ebates either, i wish i had known about it before i signed up for glossy but it's ok ..i see so many other sites on there like sephora etc that's really awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got myself a second box for $12.25. The promo code didn't work for me, but I went through eBates ($2.75 cash back) and the gift box was only $15.00.
i see a lot of people mentioning gift boxes...whats the difference between a regular glossybox (i just signed up for my first one) and a gift box? thank you!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

I've used ebates a few times on a gift box...I think sometimes the catch it and other times they don't.

I have only had one problem with ebates not giving me my rebate, I purchased around $400 at sephora and used my VIB 10% off along with ebates. They said because I used a coupon I couldn't get the ebate =( BUT I've gotten $250 back from them.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i see a lot of people mentioning gift boxes...whats the difference between a regular glossybox (i just signed up for my first one) and a gift box? thank you!
The gift boxes are the same, although they may have slight variations.


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The gift boxes are the same, although they may have slight variations.
wow so i kind of feel like i wasted some money then by purchasing a regular subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didnt have a 10% promo code and i didnt know about ebates so i feel like i wasted a little bit of $  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well i guess i can cancel before feb's box and buy the gift box using promo codes and ebates next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow so i kind of feel like i wasted some money then by purchasing a regular subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didnt have a 10% promo code and i didnt know about ebates so i feel like i wasted a little bit of $  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well i guess i can cancel before feb's box and buy the gift box using promo codes and ebates next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If I am correct, you can only buy a gift box if you are already receiving a box.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol same here i'm super new to all these forums as well! ..i just signed up for ipsy last month and glossybox 2 days ago so that's why i came here to read about any tips or hints! i didnt know about ebates either, i wish i had known about it before i signed up for glossy but it's ok ..i see so many other sites on there like sephora etc that's really awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here's a tip (although you may already know), ebates has a toolbar you can add and every time you visit a site that ebates works on you just click on the toobar, rather then going to ebates site first.


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I am correct, you can only buy a gift box if you are already receiving a box. 
ohhhhh ok now i dont feel so bad lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caligirl786* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow so i kind of feel like i wasted some money then by purchasing a regular subscription box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didnt have a 10% promo code and i didnt know about ebates so i feel like i wasted a little bit of $  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well i guess i can cancel before feb's box and buy the gift box using promo codes and ebates next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You have to have an active subscription to be able to purchase the gift box, so you didn't loose out. You can purchase another box for $15 and send it to yourself. I use ebates on my gift boxes too.

*Edit: I must be a slow typer, dousedingin beat me to it =)


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a tip (although you may already know), ebates has a toolbar you can add and every time you visit a site that ebates works on you just click on the toobar, rather then going to ebates site first.
AWESOME THANK YOU!!! i will definitely get that installed ASAP!!!!!


----------



## caligirl786 (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to have an active subscription to be able to purchase the gift box, so you didn't loose out. You can purchase another box for $15 and send it to yourself. I use ebates on my gift boxes too.
thank you!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's a tip (although you may already know), ebates has a toolbar you can add and every time you visit a site that ebates works on you just click on the toobar, rather then going to ebates site first.
I actually shop through several cash back websites as Ebates doesn't always have the highest cash back.  But I do a lot of online shopping.  I stick with 3 main cash back sites, but then I do sometimes use Upromise and I am thinking of using Shop Discover.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 13, 2014)

What are the 3 you use?


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My German glossybox arrived quite early this month: 












I love what I got this month! Agh!! The German box always gives me box envy. I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone else get this email this morning?    

  Your GLOSSYBOX will be on its way shortly.​         If this message cannot be displayed correctly, please click herehttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+.​     
  

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ 

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ 

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ 

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ 

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ 




 HOW IT WORKShttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ THE BOXhttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ LIMITED EDITIONhttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ BRANDShttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ SUBSCRIBEhttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ GIFThttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+ MAGAZINEhttp://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140114_cc_be_boxdelay+


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2014)

no, I didn't get that email at all


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes! My email said "Too cold to handle! Due to the extreme weather of the past 2 weeks, some of your amazing beauty goodies didn't make it to us in time! Not to worry! We're packing everything into your pretty pink glossy box &amp; we are expecting to ship it out on January 21st." Then there's a picture of the Vichey &amp; the Beauty Blender (&amp; cleaner) &amp; then 3 shadows of the other 3 products in the box! What a tease! One is small &amp; round like a pot (maybe a lip balm or something of that shape. Then there is a spray looking bottle (maybe a hair product?) &amp; a bottle that could be just about anything (I'm hoping for maybe an eyemakeup remover. But it's a very general product bottle so who knows). I'd attach the pic, but I don't know how. It's on an email &amp; when I try clicking on it it takes me to the glossy box website.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 14, 2014)

The round one might also be a body butter container. I could guess these for hours. Give us another spoiler since you are late sending them out for heavens sake! ;-)


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 14, 2014)

I got that email as well and was just coming on to see if anyone else did! Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've used ebates a few times on a gift box...I think sometimes the catch it and other times they don't.

I have only had one problem with ebates not giving me my rebate, I purchased around $400 at sephora and used my VIB 10% off along with ebates. They said because I used a coupon I couldn't get the ebate =( BUT I've gotten $250 back from them.
I've never had an issue with using a coupon code and ebates, at Sephora or anywhere :/


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got that email as well and was just coming on to see if anyone else did! Glad it's not just me!
I just got the email! Maybe they'll throw in a bonus for being late? A girl can always hope!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2014)

still no email!!  Man, I must the last person on their mailing list - lol


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else get this email this morning?


I couldn't see this for some reason - so here's a screencap to help everyone guess the silhouettes!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmm no email for me...


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

It's possible only certain box variations were impacted by this delay! Mine seems to be near shipped, and I haven't gotten any e-mail. Hopefully we'll see soon!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got the email! Maybe they'll throw in a bonus for being late? A girl can always hope! 





At first I thought the same thing, but with the news reports of what the weather has been like in some parts of the country, I can certainly understand the delay.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Arg! I haven't got any emails from them at all. Even when they sent out the spoiler, nothing at all and it wasn't even in my junk folder. I guess I'll just (try to) remain calm.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

The spritzy bottle looks like the anatomicals facial spritz included in boxes in other countries (SEE: http://cutecatsandcutecakes.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/glossybox-january-2014/).


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spritzy bottle looks like the anatomicals facial spritz included in boxes in other countries (SEE: http://cutecatsandcutecakes.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/glossybox-january-2014/).

Yyyeeeeeah buddy! If it's anatomicals i'll die of excitement. I already used up all my body wash from December.


----------



## sldb (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spritzy bottle looks like the anatomicals facial spritz included in boxes in other countries (SEE: http://cutecatsandcutecakes.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/glossybox-january-2014/).
I don't think it is that particular product, as US Glossybox subscribers already received it a few months ago.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Although it's possible the round object is a Konjac sponge, I can't see them putting two sponges in a box...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spritzy bottle looks like the anatomicals facial spritz included in boxes in other countries (SEE: http://cutecatsandcutecakes.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/glossybox-january-2014/).
Well we already got it in US Boxes in August.  

http://www.glossybox.com/subscribe/glossybox-august-2013

Also the bottle shown is a slightly different shape.  Anatomicals is "rounder" at the top.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, nevermind...


----------



## biancardi (Jan 14, 2014)

maybe blush?  The round compact?  I would love some blush!


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 14, 2014)

> maybe blush?Â  The round compact?Â  I would love some blush!


 Ooh! Blush would be nice. I'm hoping there is at least one make up product in the box this time.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The spritzy bottle looks like the anatomicals facial spritz included in boxes in other countries (SEE: http://cutecatsandcutecakes.wordpress.com/2014/01/14/glossybox-january-2014/).
They'd better not send me that after sending it this summer!!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 14, 2014)

Toni and Guy sea salt spray?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 14, 2014)

> They'd better not send me that after sending it this summer!!


 Yeah it stunk!


----------



## Gchatt (Jan 14, 2014)

Subbing for updates.


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually shop through several cash back websites as Ebates doesn't always have the highest cash back.  But I do a lot of online shopping.  I stick with 3 main cash back sites, but then I do sometimes use Upromise and I am thinking of using Shop Discover.
I'm obsessed with Shop Discover...I will actively not purchase items in the store so that I can order online using my shop discover. Another great one is Chase Freedom


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 14, 2014)

I just subscribed to Glossybox cause I saw the Beauty Blender, haha! Been dying to try it.


----------



## Emmny (Jan 14, 2014)

Are there any current promo codes for GB? I tried GBCHIEF but the site wouldn't accept it.

Oh, and thanks to this thread I signed up with ebates and I've already made a purchase at Sephora through it. You guys rock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 15, 2014)

> still no email!!Â  Man, I must the last person on their mailing list - lol


 Nothing here either. We must be last in the list together. I had dropped glossy a few months ago but re subbed in Dec. Maybe this is my punishment?:icon_roll


----------



## ewiggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 15, 2014)

Add me to the blush list!  I want blush!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.
I noticed it was streaky and dried so fast the brush started dragging in seconds. I had to wait for my base coat to dry 100% before I could do any of that polish. It helped and I ended up only needing 3 coats. But yeah, it's kinda sheer and you have to build it a LOT to get the color it's supposed to be. I dunno if I'm willing to do that every time for the polish haha!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nothing here either. We must be last in the list together. I had dropped glossy a few months ago but re subbed in Dec. Maybe this is my punishment?





I don't know about you ladies but I still never got an email either. I reached out to them on Facebook and asked if all boxes are delayed or just the boxes of the people that received the emails. They replied to my message that all January boxes are delayed.

I was hoping it was just a varied item and only some boxes would be delayed. I guess that's not the case.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got an interesting email telling me "something cool is coming your way" and it says sign up to be notified about it. Their countdown says in 11 days and like 23 hours or something... Could it be another collaboration box? Would they do another LE box this soon after the last?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an interesting email telling me "something cool is coming your way" and it says sign up to be notified about it. Their countdown says in 11 days and like 23 hours or something... Could it be another collaboration box? Would they do another LE box this soon after the last? 
I got an insider's peek into this  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm a new subscriber to Glossybox and did not receive an e-mail. A little bummed about that, as it seems like my box had been stuck in "pack" mode forever. I've been really excited to get my first box, but I guess it'll be worth it in the end. I'm reallly excited about the Beauty Blender. And I kind of hope the blush guesses are correct. I've never worn blush before, but am trying to expand my horizons.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an insider's peek into this  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire
Cool! I like that it is lower cost. I just hope it's not shipping from another country because the shipping always kicks my but on those things!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cool! I like that it is lower cost. I just hope it's not shipping from another country because the shipping always kicks my but on those things! 
Since I can order it now (cause I got an insider peek - how did that happen??), I noticed that the shipping is free.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an insider's peek into this  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire
Wow, that is tempting. I have wanted to try La Prairie, but I am curious what the two new products will be...

Do these limited boxes sell out quickly?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

I am new to glossybox, so I do not know if LE's sell out quickly.  I know that I was able to purchase the Gold holiday box pretty late (and used the 20.00 off coupon), but that one did sell out after glossybox put up that promo


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an insider's peek into this  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire

Are all of La Prairie's items anti-aging? If so, I'd definitely be interested. I turn 33 this year, so eye creams and anti-wrinkle serums have become my new go-to items.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I can order it now (cause I got an insider peek - how did that happen??), I noticed that the shipping is free.
Ooooo yay! That makes me happy! I'm willing to do $40 if shipping is free!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

If all boxes are delayed...... shouldn't all subscribers get an email?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If all boxes are delayed...... shouldn't all subscribers get an email?
you would think that....


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If all boxes are delayed...... shouldn't all subscribers get an email?
Yes. That's why I clarified it with them. I made sure to mention I didn't receive an email and they didn't really address that.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 15, 2014)

I just got my email today so maybe more will be going to folks today


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.
If you liked the color you should try the new OPI Gwen Stefani collection in I Sing in Color. The nail polish color is amazing and the formula is amazing. Also I painted my nails over three days ago and my polish is still going strong.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.
I got full coverage in about 3. 2 was almost perfect with very careful and patient painting, but I wanted it to be slightly darker. I'm also getting tons of tip wear sadly.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cool! I like that it is lower cost. I just hope it's not shipping from another country because the shipping always kicks my but on those things! 
Shipping is free....I just ordered one.  What I can't find though, is how big the products we are receiving are - this stuff is really expensive on their website!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.

I had the same problem. I love the color, but I needed about 2.5 coats, but the coverage was still uneven by the light of day. Also, it stained the heck out of my cuticles when I removed it. This was my first Nails Inc. product. Does the rest of the line have similar issues, or was this a fluke?


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 15, 2014)

> Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit.. But blah. After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.


 Interesting... Because it's my new HG! To me, it looks like a jelly and it was opaque in 2 coats. It is much better for me than any brand I've ever tried, except for Zoya. Funny how different things work for different people.


> Add me to the blush list! Â I want blush!Â :beer: :kisskiss:


 After getting a lot of blush lately and realizing I'll never finish it, I'm scared to get more blush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone try the Nails Inc polish from last month? I was SO excited about it because it's my HG color, and I keep buying every polish brand in this same color trying to find the perfect fit..

But blah.

After 4 coats, I'm kind of dreading seeing it in the sunlight tomorrow, it'll probably be crazy streaky. The brush seems a little shorter than my other polishes (in a bunch of different brands) so application seemed a little awkward or something.. The color is beautiful, but ugh, 4 coats. The first coat was super sheer and streaky so anywhere I didn't cover perfectly is going to look like doo.
I loved it, I have 10 very similar colors and it is one of my favorites. I love the color year round on my toes. Much better then the Butter London I got from Ipsy awhile back.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone checked out this box? I've never used any of their products but when I took their online quiz it seem like it was geared to older women with firmness/wrinkles issues. Everything was very $$$$, so this may be a awesome box for some. Looks like its' $40.


----------



## sldb (Jan 15, 2014)

I haven't tried Victoria (the color we got in Glossybox) yet, but I love Nails Inc and I've never had any problems. I LOVE Baker Street. One of my favorite polishes ever. Maybe Victoria is just a bum one?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone checked out this box? I've never used any of their products but when I took their online quiz it seem like it was geared to older women with firmness/wrinkles issues. Everything was very $$$$, so this may be a awesome box for some. Looks like its' $40.




 
I've already started a thread on this...


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had the same problem. I love the color, but I needed about 2.5 coats, but the coverage was still uneven by the light of day. Also, it stained the heck out of my cuticles when I removed it. This was my first Nails Inc. product. Does the rest of the line have similar issues, or was this a fluke?

Hmm, I didn't have any staining. I found best bet with this polish was to go slow and shake the bottle like hell!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 15, 2014)

> Has anyone checked out this box? I've never used any of their products but when I took their online quiz it seem like it was geared to older women with firmness/wrinkles issues. Everything was very $$$$, so this may be a awesome box for some. Looks like its' $40.
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 I have ordered! I actually wrote Glossybox and email about a week ago asking them to check this line out and maybe put one of their products in an upcoming box. They wrote me back today and told me to be on the lookout in future boxes. Well, 1/2 hour later I get this email advertising this box. Awesome!!!! I am so glad. This line is absolutely great and I can't wait. It is costly, so $40 is nothing compared to the original costs and the two other products, which i think I know what they are are top of the line awesome and new, I can't wait! I'm thinking of ordering several.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone checked out this box? I've never used any of their products but when I took their online quiz it seem like it was geared to older women with firmness/wrinkles issues. Everything was very $$$$, so this may be a awesome box for some. Looks like its' $40.





I was really considering buying this because I have been curious about this brand....but then it struck me that I may fall in love with the products and can't afford to keep replenishing!  hmmm...what to do

Can't wait to see what other products are coming in my regular glossybox sub this month!  I was happy to hear about the beauty blender but so far have preferred the black over pink because it seems to stain less....I'm a little afraid the white will be hard to keep clean?


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 15, 2014)

It's so weird that I haven't gotten a single email from them since the email that had my order number arrived... hopefully my box will still ship out at the same time as everyone else. XD


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My German glossybox arrived quite early this month: 












I love what I got this month! Oooh let us know how you like the Konjac sponge!  I really want to try one but I'm not sure how it will work with my dry, sensitive, acne prone skin..

I will, I am worried about the same since my skin is quite sensitive.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh let us know how you like the Konjac sponge!  I really want to try one but I'm not sure how it will work with my dry, sensitive, acne prone skin..
I have the one from Boscia and I really like it! It's really hard when it's dry, but when you get it wet it turns really soft and nice. It gives a really gentle exfoliation.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have ordered! I actually wrote Glossybox and email about a week ago asking them to check this line out and maybe put one of their products in an upcoming box. They wrote me back today and told me to be on the lookout in future boxes. Well, 1/2 hour later I get this email advertising this box. Awesome!!!! I am so glad. This line is absolutely great and I can't wait. It is costly, so $40 is nothing compared to the original costs and the two other products, which i think I know what they are are top of the line awesome and new, I can't wait! I'm thinking of ordering several.


Quote: Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was really considering buying this because I have been curious about this brand....but then it struck me that I may fall in love with the products and can't afford to keep replenishing!  hmmm...what to do

Can't wait to see what other products are coming in my regular glossybox sub this month!  I was happy to hear about the beauty blender but so far have preferred the black over pink because it seems to stain less....I'm a little afraid the white will be hard to keep clean?
I checked out the website and WoW that is some pricey sh**, I would hate to fall in love with a $350 cream....


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 15, 2014)

> I checked out the website and WoW that is some pricey sh**, I would hate to fall in love with a $350 cream....


 I totally agree. I have already fallen in love with a $120 cream from Birchbox and a $40 for 4 oz hair oil from Glossybox.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My German glossybox arrived quite early this month: 












I love what I got this month! Agh!! The German box always gives me box envy. I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, I noticed they tend to have some of the same products in the German and US boxes so maybe these products will be in the American boxes soon.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I checked out the website and WoW that is some pricey sh**, I would hate to fall in love with a $350 cream....
I think I would die paying for anything for my face that cost that much! As it is, I can't bear to pay the $42 for the Fresh moisturizer Glossybox sent out back in the October Byrdie box. As much as that is my all time favorite moisturizer I've ever used (and I've used a LOT of them out there!) I just cannot seem to justify the splurge. That's why I'll wait until June and ask my hubby to get it for my birthday!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I would die paying for anything for my face that cost that much! As it is, I can't bear to pay the $42 for the Fresh moisturizer Glossybox sent out back in the October Byrdie box. As much as that is my all time favorite moisturizer I've ever used (and I've used a LOT of them out there!) I just cannot seem to justify the splurge. That's why I'll wait until June and ask my hubby to get it for my birthday!  
I have very oily skin and never use moisturizer but the Fresh one is great!!! I was at sephora today and I noticed they had a 500 Fresh perk. While checking out I mentioned I wished I had enough points for that perk but I just cashed in and only had 360, sigh...and the girl said she could give me the perk and my points would just go negative. She laughed and said "You're Rouge we know you're good for it!"  



 Oh happy day!

The perk included the Youth Preserve face cream .5oz, the Soy Face Cleanser 1oz and Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil .25 and she gave me a extra sample of the Seaberry.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have very oily skin and never use moisturizer but the Fresh one is great!!! I was at sephora today and I noticed they had a 500 Fresh perk. While checking out I mentioned I wished I had enough points for that perk but I just cashed in and only had 360, sigh...and the girl said she could give me the perk and my points would just go negative. She laughed and said "You're Rouge we know you're good for it!"  



 Oh happy day!

The perk included the Youth Preserve face cream .5oz, the Soy Face Cleanser 1oz and Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil .25 and she gave me a extra sample of the Seaberry.
O_O You are SO lucky! I totally wish there was a Sephora here! I would shop online but I hate waiting haha! I like being able to go to the brick and mortar stores to test stuff out! But I too have oily skin (well, combination oily) and Fresh quickly became my favorite. I love the scent. It's my perfect night time moisturizer haha! I hope Glossybox sends Fresh out again sometime!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 16, 2014)

I can even use it in the day, under my makeup and it doesn't make me anymore oily then normal (which could solve the world oil crisis).


----------



## camel11 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will, I am worried about the same since my skin is quite sensitive.


I have sensitive, acne prone skin, and I love my Konjac sponge! I have a pink one from MyKonjac Co from Abes market (they often run free shipping + % off sales), and it's been great! No irritation at all. Although it can be used like a Clarisonic to apply face cleansers, I use Dr. Haushka's cleansing cream which isn't the right consistency for this. So, I 've been using it to take off my cream, and it's amazing! I used to feel a bit dry after washing my face, and my face is so smooth and soft, and I haven't seen any new irritations. in fact, I think it's helping degunk my skin a lot! Highly recommended!


----------



## subbox (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I checked out the website and WoW that is some pricey sh**, I would hate to fall in love with a $350 cream....

I totally agree. I have already fallen in love with a $120 cream from Birchbox and a $40 for 4 oz hair oil from Glossybox. Are you talking about the leave-in oil from the November box? 

I believe they're doing a BOGO offer on that 4 oz and I used the code "Glossybox" to get 20% off, so I paid $ 44 (that includes shipping )for 2 4-ounce bottles. 

I'm not entirely sure if they're still doing it though.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think I would die paying for anything for my face that cost that much! As it is, I can't bear to pay the $42 for the Fresh moisturizer Glossybox sent out back in the October Byrdie box. As much as that is my all time favorite moisturizer I've ever used (and I've used a LOT of them out there!) I just cannot seem to justify the splurge. That's why I'll wait until June and ask my hubby to get it for my birthday!  

If you get something you love (and don't mind using the sample size jars), check eBay about a week after the boxes come out. A lot of people sell the items from the boxes that they don't want.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I checked out the website and WoW that is some pricey sh**, I would hate to fall in love with a $350 cream....

If you are curious, i'd go ahead and try it via the $40 offer, just be mentally prepared to love it and might not be able to get it for the immediate future.    

It'll be like dinning on baluga caviar for a month, then go back to your regular appetizer option of spinich or artichoke dip.  Then within the next 3 to 6 months I'm sure one of your other subs will offer up another pricey line that you can try for 2 to 4 weeks.  

I sort had fallen in love with something expensive several times, was putting aside $$$ to buy it then some other sample comes along that I like and that saved $$$ hasn't been utelized for that product.  

A good plan might be to just put aside $15 to $30 per month according to your budget, while using new samples and going through your stash.   Once your savings hits your pre-determined amount ($180, $360 or however you decide), then look back at the face creams you've tested for the past 10 to 12 months and splurge on THE one that has truely stood the test of time.  Then you know you have have a spending goal (or splurge) and you are putting in good 'customer focus testing' for yourself and...   you won't end up spending too much money or with a out of control stash?


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If you get something you love (and don't mind using the sample size jars), check eBay about a week after the boxes come out. A lot of people sell the items from the boxes that they don't want.
I do this sometimes with Ipsy when I really want to try absolutely everything and the shipping is stupid high making it not worth it to me. So I will definitely have to scour eBay for some of the stuff I've loved recently! It's quite addictive especially when I find it as an auction going for really cheap with reasonable shipping. Nothing like the feeling of winning an expensive item for pennies and basically only paying for the shipping!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't bear to pay the $42 for the Fresh moisturizer Glossybox sent out back in the October Byrdie box. As much as that is my all time favorite moisturizer I've ever used (and I've used a LOT of them out there!) I just cannot seem to justify the splurge.  

If you get something you love (and don't mind using the sample size jars), check eBay about a week after the boxes come out. A lot of people sell the items from the boxes that they don't want.


That's exactly what I've done for the Fresh moisturizer from the Byrdie box - I've bought two on eBay since then - both under $6 (and that includes shipping).

I'm also one of the people who sells off things I can't use if my friends don't want it.  I make enough selling my unwanted items on eBay to pay for a good chunk of the subscription boxes I get.  Recently I sold off "Lights, Camera, Flashes" for over $15 - a bargain for them and $$ to keep funding my habit.


----------



## MJean (Jan 16, 2014)

When do the boxes usually ship out? This will be my first Glossybox!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do the boxes usually ship out? This will be my first Glossybox!
Weather delayed a few items getting to them, so they are shipping out on the 21st this month.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm also one of the people who sells off things I can't use if my friends don't want it.  I make enough selling my unwanted items on eBay to pay for a good chunk of the subscription boxes I get.  Recently I sold off "Lights, Camera, Flashes" for over $15 - a bargain for them and $$ to keep funding my habit.  




me too ;-)


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't tried Victoria (the color we got in Glossybox) yet, but I love Nails Inc and I've never had any problems. I LOVE Baker Street. One of my favorite polishes ever. Maybe Victoria is just a bum one?
oh Baker Street looks fantastic!


----------



## Lorenk (Jan 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have very oily skin and never use moisturizer but the Fresh one is great!!! I was at sephora today and I noticed they had a 500 Fresh perk. While checking out I mentioned I wished I had enough points for that perk but I just cashed in and only had 360, sigh...and the girl said she could give me the perk and my points would just go negative. She laughed and said "You're Rouge we know you're good for it!"  



 Oh happy day!

The perk included the Youth Preserve face cream .5oz, the Soy Face Cleanser 1oz and Seaberry Moisturizing Face Oil .25 and she gave me a extra sample of the Seaberry.
I currently have 673 points, I just went to add this to my cart &amp; the only ones I have available are "Best of Sephora" including mascara, eyeshadow, eyeliner, makeup remover, and eye cream. then the "Summer Lovin' set" with self tanner, mascara, lip gloss. Blah. I want the Fresh set! This is why I haven't redeemed any points, they're all so boring! Do you somehow have different rewards as Rogue than I do as a VIB?

ETA: I meant those are the only 500 point options. I do have 100 point options, and the 250 point phone cases.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 17, 2014)

Hmmm, I wonder what kind of variations there will be in this month's box... !


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

I just subbed to this for 6 months! So excited! I needed to fill a sub void since I will be canceling Popsugar once I get my box.  I just did it a month early. Oops! And hello to everyone over here!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

I would just like to get some kind of acknowledgment that my box is shipping next week like others have received. If they aren't shipping until next Tues (the 21st), I'll be lucky to see mine by the end of the month. I'd say that's some delay!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope I get a box this month. I still haven't been charged. I've called and emailed them and I haven't heard back anything. This has been like the worst month ever, so it would totally be my luck because I really like the spoilers that my card will have some glitch and I won't get this box.


----------



## emmzk25 (Jan 17, 2014)

Love that glossy tweeted this is the perfect weekend to use the face product I this months box.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I hope I get a box this month. I still haven't been charged. I've called and emailed them and I haven't heard back anything. This has been like the worst month ever, so it would totally be my luck because I really like the spoilers that my card will have some glitch and I won't get this box.
Sometimes, I have to call several times to get through. I don't leave messages. I just dial and put it on speaker and do stuff til they answer. It's frustrating but works and they are usually very nice about everything.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sometimes, I have to call several times to get through. I don't leave messages. I just dial and put it on speaker and do stuff til they answer. It's frustrating but works and they are usually very nice about everything. 
I finally did that today and I was on hold for an hour. But at least the lady was nice about everything and my card got charged so I'm happy!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally did that today and I was on hold for an hour. But at least the lady was nice about everything and my card got charged so I'm happy! 
I'm glad that worked for you and things got resolved! They are usually super great about things when you call in and are usually extremely helpful! Glad you'll be getting this box!


----------



## smichelle (Jan 17, 2014)

Does anyone know a code for this month?? Plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2014)

There was fanfav, but that is expired now.  I don't know of any other ones out there right now.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Does anyone know a code for this month?? Plzzzzzzzzz


 I ordered last night and couldn't find any codes that still worked unfortunately. I scoured deal sites and blogs and got nothing. But ordered anyways. Lol.


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know a code for this month?? Plzzzzzzzzz

I just ordered mine and Glossybox sent me a coupon code for 15% off after I left my order in my shopping cart for about 10 minutes.  Maybe that will work for you?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 17, 2014)

> I just ordered mine and GlossyboxÂ sent me a coupon code for 15% offÂ after I left my order in my shopping cart for about 10 minutes. Â Maybe that will work for you?


 Sad! I wish I would have done that!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just ordered mine and Glossybox sent me a coupon code for 15% off after I left my order in my shopping cart for about 10 minutes.  Maybe that will work for you?
was a unique code?


----------



## smichelle (Jan 17, 2014)

I just went ahead and ordered it without one...oh well


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

> Love that glossy tweeted this is the perfect weekend to use the face product I this months box.


 Seriously, doesn't their social media team know they haven't shipped any boxes yet? Kind of ridiculous to entice us to use something right now they haven't even sent yet. Blunder much?


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Love that glossy tweeted this is the perfect weekend to use the face product I this months box.


 I wonder what makes it the perfect weekend. If it has something to do with weather, it's 85 and dry here but I know that's not the case in most of the country.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2014)

well. since we aren't getting out boxes this weekend, that was a really lame tweet.  Thanks glossybox!! lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 17, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with ebates? Whenever i try to go through the checkout page, my toolbar star turns red. :/

lol i've been stuck on the page like a bunch of 20 minute sets, and it doesn't want to send me a coupon. I'll just check out if/when i get ebates sorted out


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

For those of us who didn't get the sneak peek email, does anyone know approximately when glossy will offer the la prarie special edition box? The value alone makes it worth buying. Their products are amazing by the way. I love the daytime moisturizer and the eye serum. I make mine stretch as far as I can by using every third day sometimes. Lol!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of us who didn't get the sneak peek email, does anyone know approximately when glossy will offer the la prarie special edition box? The value alone makes it worth buying. Their products are amazing by the way. I love the daytime moisturizer and the eye serum. I make mine stretch as far as I can by using every third day sometimes. Lol!
there is a la prarie thread here that I created.  If you click on the purchase for 40 link, that will get you to the order for this box right now.  Otherwise, it won't be released to everyone until the 27th.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of us who didn't get the sneak peek email, does anyone know approximately when glossy will offer the la prarie special edition box? The value alone makes it worth buying. Their products are amazing by the way. I love the daytime moisturizer and the eye serum. I make mine stretch as far as I can by using every third day sometimes. Lol!

There was an email sent by Glossybox talking about a reveal for something on the 27th which is what the la prairie is.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 17, 2014)

> there is a la prarie thread here that I created.Â  If you click on the purchase for 40 link, that will get you to the order for this box right now.Â  Otherwise, it won't be released to everyone until the 27th.


 Thank you!


----------



## lethalglam (Jan 17, 2014)

God I wish they would ship out those boxes already - I keep checking every half a day (sometimes more, I admit it) to see if the status has changed but it's still "packing"... *sigh* every other box has already arrived for this month ... it better be a good box after all of this!


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi ladies! This is my first Glossybox and I was wondering, once the boxes ship, do they usually arrive quickly? I know they've been delayed, but I'm just wondering about shipping services because some boxes take an eternity (cough, Popsugar, cough) and I'm already dying to have this in my hands!


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 17, 2014)

> Hi ladies! This is my first Glossybox and I was wondering, once the boxes ship, do they usually arrive quickly? I know they've been delayed, but I'm just wondering about shipping services because some boxes take an eternity (cough, Popsugar, cough) and I'm already dying to have this in my hands!Â :icon_chee


 I've only been subbing since October but mine have always usually arrived pretty quickly once they've shipped


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 18, 2014)

The LP box looks like an amazing value, but I think I'm going to have to pass. I'm drowning in skincare and my wallet can't risk falling in love with a LP product. If the other products end up being lip balm or color cosmetics, I'm doomed and I'll have to buy it.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> I've only been subbing since October but mine have always usually arrived pretty quickly once they've shipped


 For what it's worth, I've been able to really stretch out my past LP products since a little of their serums and moisturizers go a loooong way. That way I can still enjoy using them without needing to take out a second mortgage or feed the kids cat food.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

FYI for anyone needing a beauty fix between subs, Ruelala has two Blush Mystery Bags on sale, each for 19.99. Good product variety. They do charge 10 flat rate shipping, though. I buy the prepaid shipping option for Rue and ideeli and it saves me a ton. Kind of like Amazon prime. So it's a good deal for the prepaid folks. The bags look pretty decent and they list what's in each of them and their sizes, so no unpleasant (unexpected teeny tiny samples) surprises.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI for anyone needing a beauty fix between subs, Ruelala has two Blush Mystery Bags on sale, each for 19.99. Good product variety. They do charge 10 flat rate shipping, though. I buy the prepaid shipping option for Rue and ideeli and it saves me a ton. Kind of like Amazon prime. So it's a good deal for the prepaid folks. The bags look pretty decent and they list what's in each of them and their sizes, so no unpleasant (unexpected teeny tiny samples) surprises.

do you have a link because i can't find it on ruelala...


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

][list



> do you have a link because i can't find it on ruelala...


 It's under "pamper yourself" here's a link for one of the bags: http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/88691/4120272793/1/DEFAULT Here are the contents/sizes: NeoStrata Skin Active Exfoliating Wash (deluxe) Nailtiques Avocado Foot Creme (full) Lisa Hoffman Fragrance Cleanser Variety (full) Ren Skincare Hydra Calm Global Protection Day Cream (deluxe) Murad Advanced Active Radience Serum (full) Neova Make Up Remover (deluxe) NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palettes (full) Sultra Hair Palette Clip-In Color Hair Extension (full) Eminence Stone Crop Body Lotion (deluxe)


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

And this is the link for the 6 pc set: http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/88691/4120227115/1/DEFAULT


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I sort had fallen in love with something expensive several times, was putting aside $$$ to buy it then some other sample comes along that I like and that saved $$$ hasn't been utelized for that product.  

A good plan might be to just put aside $15 to $30 per month according to your budget, while using new samples and going through your stash.   Once your savings hits your pre-determined amount ($180, $360 or however you decide), then look back at the face creams you've tested for the past 10 to 12 months and splurge on THE one that has truely stood the test of time.  Then you know you have have a spending goal (or splurge) and you are putting in good 'customer focus testing' for yourself and...   you won't end up spending too much money or with a out of control stash?

I completely agree with this. DH and I live on a pretty tight budget, we are a one income household and we have 7 kids at home. That being said, I fell in love with the Shu Uemura Phyto-Black Lift Renewing Firming Night Cream a few years ago and haven't found anything else that compares for a night cream. I set aside a little each month and when it comes time for a new jar if I've found something else I love through my subscriptions I know I can afford it because I have the money set aside.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 18, 2014)

Has GB released any info on when boxes are expected to ship? I know there was a delay but I'm half expecting my Jan and Feb boxes to be delievered together, haha.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> Has GB released any info on when boxes are expected to ship? I know there was a delay but I'm half expecting my JanÂ and Feb boxes to be delievered together, haha.


s They said last week they were all going out either Mon or Tues this coming week, Jan 20-21. Most people should have them next week if past shipping/delivery speed is any kind of predictor.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


s

They said last week they were all going out either Mon or Tues this coming week, Jan 20-21. Most people should have them next week if past shipping/delivery speed is any kind of predictor.
Thank for the info! I think I'm just impatient because I want that BB! I have a knock-off and want to see how they compare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> Thank for the info! I think I'm just impatient because I want that BB! I have a knock-off and want to see how they compare.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! I'm just impatient because, well, I woke up this morning - LOL! I'm always on the prowl for instant gratification beauty bags/boxes while waiting for my monthly subs to arrive.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has GB released any info on when boxes are expected to ship? I know there was a delay but I'm half expecting my Jan and Feb boxes to be delievered together, haha.
The email I got said the 21st. Since Monday is a federal holiday so there won't be any shipping or mail that day at all.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The email I got said the 21st. Since Monday is a federal holiday so there won't be any shipping or mail that day at all. 

yep!  I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but even with a tuesday shipping, I should get it no later than friday.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yep!  I am so sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but even with a tuesday shipping, I should get it no later than friday.
With Tuesday shipping I SHOULD get it Saturday but that depends on how fast it makes it to Coppell, TX. That post office tends to like to hold onto my box forever. Normally it'll get there, sit for a full day, and then the next. Normally it doesn't take an extra day if it ships on a Monday or Tuesday but I never know with the darn Coppell PO. I'm just excited to get my box finally. Hopefully my first BB will also ship Tuesday. I figure since I just signed up yesterday that one may not get here til the same time as the February one lol!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

][listIt's under "pamper yourself" here's a link for one of the bags:

http://www.ruelala.com/event/product/88691/4120272793/1/DEFAULT

Here are the contents/sizes:

NeoStrata Skin Active Exfoliating Wash (deluxe)
Nailtiques Avocado Foot Creme (full)
Lisa Hoffman Fragrance Cleanser Variety (full)
Ren Skincare Hydra Calm Global Protection Day Cream (deluxe)
Murad Advanced Active Radience Serum (full)
Neova Make Up Remover (deluxe)
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palettes (full)
Sultra Hair Palette Clip-In Color Hair Extension (full)
Eminence Stone Crop Body Lotion (deluxe)
Whoa...tempting!  This was the December box.  I loved the Neostrata (still using it!), I haven't used the foot cream, and am trying to trade or give away the eyeshadow or hair extenstion still.  I traded the bodywash because the ingredient list was a bit much for me.  The Ren and Neova are ok, the Murad didn't make a visible difference for me and the eminence was ok but tiny


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 18, 2014)

> Whoa...tempting!Â  This was the December box.Â  I loved the Neostrata (still using it!), I haven't used the foot cream, and am trying to trade or give away the eyeshadow or hair extenstion still.Â  I traded the bodywash because the ingredient list was a bit much for me.Â  The Ren and Neova are ok, the Murad didn't make a visible difference for me and the eminence was ok but tiny


 Still a good deal for non Blush subscribers. I went ahead and got it. I don't even read ingredient lists. I figure I've spent 37 years pickling myself in preservatives and artificial colors/fragrances, a little more won't kill me. At least not tomorrow. Lol


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Still a good deal for non Blush subscribers. I went ahead and got it. I don't even read ingredient lists. I figure I've spent 37 years pickling myself in preservatives and artificial colors/fragrances, a little more won't kill me. At least not tomorrow. Lol
Oh for sure....I did love this box and the last mystery bag I got turned out to be the November box worth over $200.  Blush has quickly become my favorite sub...I like the higher end stuff.  I have heard the Lisa Hoffman wash is pretty amazing.  I almost wish I kept it!  I am only semi-picky (or I'd only be subscribing to all natural boxes


----------



## smichelle (Jan 18, 2014)

I ordered my glossybox just in time!! I just saw they sold out. Thank goodness I would have been so upset!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2014)

wow, that sold out quickly!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow thank goodness I got a hold of them when I did! I would have been so mad if I wouldn't have gotten a box this month!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow they sold out even without shipping a single box! XD


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope the rest of the items are good! Excited for my first beauty blender.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm glad they sold out, because with some of the concerns brought up after purchasing  a year through living social, this at least tells me they are doing fairly well and I shouldn't worry about fronting the 150$.


----------



## traci0622 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just checked my account and it used to say that my next box was January. Now it says my next box is February. Has this changed for anyone else?


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *traci0622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just checked my account and it used to say that my next box was January. Now it says my next box is February. Has this changed for anyone else?
Yep it was like that for me too. Maybe it just updates since the January box sold out? I wouldn't be too worried though as long as the pay button is green and it has a check mark next to it


----------



## traci0622 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks!  This will be my first box, so I wasn't sure how it worked.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

It's the same with me. It says my next box is feb. Too. I am just concerned because I had 1,000 glossy dots and had tuned them over to pay for feb. Box. I hope they go through all right. It seems the way they handle them is weird. It's like they disappeared all of a sudden. But there is no money out of my account and it says payed for so who knows????


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2014)

just click on the details of your sub and you should see the jan box there.

usually they have shipped the boxes out by now, so this could have just been an automatic thing that their program does.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 18, 2014)

> just click on the details of your sub and you should see the jan box there. usually they have shipped the boxes out by now, so this could have just been an automatic thing that their program does.


 Thank you. So much! I appreciate it! I figure everything is ultra organized in their computer system and it knows what it is doing???? Lol : )


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jan 18, 2014)

No, they're definitely out. I ordered a few hours ago, it showed that it went through, but when clicking on the details I saw:


APPROXIMATE DELIVERY DATE: Between 2/17/14 and 3/1/14

I went ahead and canceled because I didn't want Feb. XD


----------



## biancardi (Jan 18, 2014)

yes, the january box is sold out- however, if you got it prior to it selling out - you have Jan box.  I was responding to members who already saw the January information because they ordered it before the box sold out.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will, I am worried about the same since my skin is quite sensitive.



I have sensitive, acne prone skin, and I love my Konjac sponge! I have a pink one from MyKonjac Co from Abes market (they often run free shipping + % off sales), and it's been great! No irritation at all. Although it can be used like a Clarisonic to apply face cleansers, I use Dr. Haushka's cleansing cream which isn't the right consistency for this. So, I 've been using it to take off my cream, and it's amazing! I used to feel a bit dry after washing my face, and my face is so smooth and soft, and I haven't seen any new irritations. in fact, I think it's helping degunk my skin a lot! Highly recommended! Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *smichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know a code for this month?? Plzzzzzzzzz

I just ordered mine and Glossybox sent me a coupon code for 15% off after I left my order in my shopping cart for about 10 minutes.  Maybe that will work for you?

Welcome! I definitely have to try that next time I get a box.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi ladies! This is my first Glossybox and I was wondering, once the boxes ship, do they usually arrive quickly? I know they've been delayed, but I'm just wondering about shipping services because some boxes take an eternity (cough, Popsugar, cough) and I'm already dying to have this in my hands! 





Welcome, mine usually arrive pretty quickly.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  God I wish they would ship out those boxes already - I keep checking every half a day (sometimes more, I admit it) to see if the status has changed but it's still "packing"... *sigh* every other box has already arrived for this month ... it better be a good box after all of this!
Welcome, it definitely looks like it will be a great box. Last January was great so im hoping for the same.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lorez88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi ladies! This is my first Glossybox and I was wondering, once the boxes ship, do they usually arrive quickly? I know they've been delayed, but I'm just wondering about shipping services because some boxes take an eternity (cough, Popsugar, cough) and I'm already dying to have this in my hands! 





I've only been subbing since October but mine have always usually arrived pretty quickly once they've shipped Welcome!


----------



## Queennie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have been stalking this forum basically this whole month. Around the beginning of the month I signed up for GlossyBox, and I thought I was getting this month's box. Now after seeing this: 



I am worried that I will not be getting this month's box. I signed up so I could ask you guys if this is normal? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

click on the link "GlossyBox Beauty Montly Plan" in your account.  You will see the details for your Jan box if you are eligible for one.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

If you plug your january order number into a past months tracking page you can already track your January box. Mines already in Fishers Indiana as of Jan 18.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone! I have been stalking this forum basically this whole month. Around the beginning of the month I signed up for GlossyBox, and I thought I was getting this month's box. Now after seeing this: 



I am worried that I will not be getting this month's box. I signed up so I could ask you guys if this is normal? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Their system is weird and it did that for me for December/January as well. You're in the pack stage (usually it would say ship but because of the delay...) so I think you're ok.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you plug your january order number into a past months tracking page you can already track your January box. Mines already in Fishers Indiana as of Jan 18. 
mine tracks by tracking number, not order number.....how does that work for you?


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you plug your january order number into a past months tracking page you can already track your January box. Mines already in Fishers Indiana as of Jan 18. 
Mine too! Looks like they might have opted for quicker shipping as well, because usually the delivery window is two weeks and this time the delivery window is only 4 days. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine tracks by tracking number, not order number.....how does that work for you?
Where it says tracking number, put in the order number, it should work.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  mine tracks by tracking number, not order number.....how does that work for you?
You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. You have to bring up a previous month's tracking page to do it. Just go to order history, click last months tracking, then just copy your january order number into the tracking.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. 
it doesn't work for me...could mean that my order hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  it doesn't work for me...could mean that my order hasn't shipped yet.
That could be true. Usually it says no tracking info or something like that I think. Mine shipped out on the 17th.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. 
it doesn't work for me...could mean that my order hasn't shipped yet.

Doesn't work for me either. Oh well!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. You have to bring up a previous month's tracking page to do it. Just go to order history, click last months tracking, then just copy your january order number into the tracking. 
Aww bummer it is saying the tracking info is either incorrect or not available yet. I did it with last month's order # just to check I was doing it right and I am. Sad face. My order hasn't shipped yet which means it'll ship Tuesday. But hey, at least I know how to check obsessively to see if it has haha!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww bummer it is saying the tracking info is either incorrect or not available yet. I did it with last month's order # just to check I was doing it right and I am. Sad face. My order hasn't shipped yet which means it'll ship Tuesday. But hey, at least I know how to check obsessively to see if it has haha! 
Ya they ship out in waves so the first wave must have gone out on the 17th.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh okay great! I am getting this month's box. Where can I see the tracking though? I have my order number, or a least I think it is it. But I don't know where to put it in and see where my box is though.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh okay great! I am getting this month's box. Where can I see the tracking though? I have my order number, or a least I think it is it. But I don't know where to put it in and see where my box is though.
http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx

and then enter in the order number.   This will ONLY work if your box has shipped out....


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ya they ship out in waves so the first wave must have gone out on the 17th. 
Eh, I always get mine late in the month anyway. If mine ships Tuesday then I should get mine no more than 3 or 4 days later than what I normally do. I think some people get theirs shipped a lot sooner because I usually start seeing boxes showing up on Instagram about this time. I'm okay with getting my box later in the month because all my boxes are nice and spread out and it bridges the wait haha!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe those of us who are still waiting are getting whatever item was late getting to them. Hopefully it's worth it, if so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KBanks (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anyone noticed that Glossybox has disabled commenting on their Facebook page? You can comment on one of their post but you can't post to their wall. Is that how they usually do things? It seems a little sleazy.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KBanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed that Glossybox has disabled commenting on their Facebook page? You can comment on one of their post but you can't post to their wall. Is that how they usually do things? It seems a little sleazy. 
why is that sleazy?  I can comment over there - and it seems to be quite common now.   You can still comment and it is still on the wall.

you can also message them if you have a complaint.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx

and then enter in the order number.   This will ONLY work if your box has shipped out....
I get a login screen when i click this link...any way around that?


----------



## KBanks (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get a login screen when i click this link...any way around that?
Usually when a company actively tries to hinder social media dialog on their page it means they are trying to hide something. Not saying that's the case with Glossybox I just think it's odd from a marketing standpoint to make it difficult for customers to talk amongst each other about your product. Most of the companies I follow on facebook do allow you to post to their wall if you choose the "post by others" option.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I get a login screen when i click this link...any way around that?


 Same thing I also get a login screen too.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KBanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get a login screen when i click this link...any way around that?
Usually when a company actively tries to hinder social media dialog on their page it means they are trying to hide something. Not saying that's the case with Glossybox I just think it's odd from a marketing standpoint to make it difficult for customers to talk amongst each other about your product. Most of the companies I follow on facebook do allow you to post to their wall if you choose the "post by others" option. 

I think sometimes it might have more to do with controlling CS requests....like, people will post on facebook with complaints/issues instead of emailing/calling companies, and with the way facebook is set up and works now, it can be really easy to miss. Posts disappear on FB now or get buried, and then people get frustrated because they think they are being ignored. I don't automatically assume the company is hiding something UNLESS it's in a circumstance that makes me think that is the case, or if they start deleting any p osts that aren't positive, etc.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get a login screen when i click this link...any way around that?
yes, you have to be in your account first on glossybox. It is their app.  After that, c&amp;p the link shown and then enter in your order #


----------



## LadyK (Jan 19, 2014)

Sooooo, finally told hubby I ordered the January box.   We were at Sephora and I showed him the 20$ beauty blender and said I decided to get the GB so I could get four other things for the price of the one item.  Yay!  He was okay with it even though I don't think he understands the beauty blender.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 19, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KBanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed that Glossybox has disabled commenting on their Facebook page? You can comment on one of their post but you can't post to their wall. Is that how they usually do things? It seems a little sleazy. 

It's been like that for so long. My best guess is that they had so many complaints about late boxes, etc. that they disabled it. For quite a while boxes were shipping out very late with little to no update on where they were, however for the past half year or so they've been pulling it together (with the exception of this month)! I thought it seemed a little sleazy at first, as well, but they always send the boxes, their customer service reputation has gone up, they reply to messages and provide great products! Can't really complain!




I'm also quite happy that they alerted us as to why this month's box was going to be late, and I'm happy to be patient as it's only half way through the month. The thing about Facebook walls for sub companies is that is seems to almost ALWAYS go sour because people only tend to want to write bad things as opposed to good. You know what I mean? Most people will write a boat load of complaints and issues, but few go and comment on anything good, because if you're pleased, you rarely think of that sort of thing.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> It's been like that for so long. My best guess is that they had so many complaints about late boxes, etc. that they disabled it. For quite a while boxes were shipping out very late with little to no update on where they were, however for the past half year or so they've been pulling it together (with the exception of this month)! I thought it seemed a little sleazy at first, as well, but they always send the boxes, their customer service reputation has gone up, they reply to messages and provide great products! Can't really complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also quite happy that they alerted us as to why this month's box was going to be late, and I'm happy to be patient as it's only half way through the month. The thing about Facebook walls for sub companies is that is seems to almost ALWAYS go sour because people only tend to want to write bad things as opposed to good. You know what I mean? Most people will write a boat load of complaints and issues, but few go and comment on anything good, because if you're pleased, you rarely think of that sort of thing.


 I didn't get any notice from them about the shipment being delayed. I learned about it here. CS has been a bit spotty for me in that area (proactive communication). It seems kind of random who receives a given email announcement. Sometimes I get one, most often I don't. But I love the boxes so I'm in either way.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 20, 2014)

> I didn't get any notice from them about the shipment being delayed. I learned about it here. CS has been a bit spotty for me in that area (proactive communication). It seems kind of random who receives a given email announcement. Sometimes I get one, most often I don't. But I love the boxes so I'm in either way.


 This is where I am thankful for this site! We/I learn so much here from all the good ladies that I can keep up with things and if a vendor doesn't let us know, someone here will let the rest of us in the deal!!! So, in saying that, THANK YOU ALL SWEETS LADIES!!!!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I didn't get any notice from them about the shipment being delayed. I learned about it here. CS has been a bit spotty for me in that area (proactive communication). It seems kind of random who receives a given email announcement. Sometimes I get one, most often I don't. But I love the boxes so I'm in either way.
 I haven't received any emails from Glossybox since the email they sent me confirming my order of the January box in the first week of January... I've Facebook-messaged them about it but they haven't really responded past asking for the email that I had signed up with. I replied but haven't heard anything back yet. :/


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone! I have been stalking this forum basically this whole month. Around the beginning of the month I signed up for GlossyBox, and I thought I was getting this month's box. Now after seeing this: 



I am worried that I will not be getting this month's box. I signed up so I could ask you guys if this is normal? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Welcome!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone checked out this box? I've never used any of their products but when I took their online quiz it seem like it was geared to older women with firmness/wrinkles issues. Everything was very $$$$, so this may be a awesome box for some. Looks like its' $40.





 

Did anyone pre-order this box and has anyone started sleauthing what the 2 never-before-seen products might be?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 20, 2014)

> Did anyone pre-order this box and has anyone started sleauthing what the 2 never-before-seen products might be?


 I bought it yesterday. I think quite a few others did as well since the value is there and then some.theres another thread specific to the la prairie box where folks have started guessing but I don't remember what the mystery items were offhand.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KBanks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone noticed that Glossybox has disabled commenting on their Facebook page? You can comment on one of their post but you can't post to their wall. Is that how they usually do things? It seems a little sleazy.
Welcome, that seems to be normal for  a lot  of companies.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did anyone pre-order this box and has anyone started sleauthing what the 2 never-before-seen products might be?
http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/skin-care/la-prairie-swiss-ice-crystal

I'm guessing its the products in this article!

I'm excited to learn more...and hope we hear more soon.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Jan 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did anyone pre-order this box and has anyone started sleauthing what the 2 never-before-seen products might be?

It is probably the two items they have been advertising in a lot of magazines this month


----------



## biancardi (Jan 20, 2014)

la prairie thread is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  This is such a tempting splurge, am almost ready to spend the $$.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I bought it yesterday. I think quite a few others did as well since the value is there and then some.theres another thread specific to the la prairie box where folks have started guessing but I don't remember what the mystery items were offhand.
Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.harpersbazaar.com/beauty/skin-care/la-prairie-swiss-ice-crystal

I'm guessing its the products in this article!

I'm excited to learn more...and hope we hear more soon.
Quote: Originally Posted by *moonbunny7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is probably the two items they have been advertising in a lot of magazines this month
Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  la prairie thread is here https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140301/new-limited-box-la-praire


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 21, 2014)

So I was looking on Glossybox site and at the brands they have listed as products they have had in their boxes....I noticed that they had the beauty blender and Vichey listed on there. So with that couldnt you figure out what other brands will be in the box by process of elimination?


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 21, 2014)

So if I am right then the other 3 products could be one of these brands



Spoiler



t by terry caldrea color proof davines essie soleil toni and guy


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if I am right then the other 3 products could be one of these brands



Spoiler



t by terry caldrea color proof davines essie jewelmint soleil toni and guy


 I will be curious to see if your sleuthing is telling!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So if I am right then the other 3 products could be one of these brands



Spoiler



t by terry caldrea color proof davines essie jewelmint soleil toni and guy


 ohhh this is interesting... I'm actually pretty excited by some of these brands!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 21, 2014)

New subscriber here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> January will be my first box. 
I'm assuming that since my account page says 'NEXT EDITION: GLOSSYBOX February 2014' this is a recurring subscription. In that case, when do they usually charge for the next month?


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

I wish they'd give us some baume de rose,but my money is on a toni and guy poduct.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did anyone pre-order this box and has anyone started sleauthing what the 2 never-before-seen products might be?
I am not purchasing because La Prairie products are over-priced.  I checked Paula's Choice, and what I read was interesting.  I think it is nice if you love the product, or truly want to splurge then this is a great opportunity.  For myself, I think my money is better spent elsewhere.  Like a Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion.  Or Origins Ginger Soulffle.  Splurges, yes.  Overpriced?  Yes.  Still half the price of La Prairie products?  Yes.  I don't want to fall in love with something that I would _never_ replenish because the price is "out of my league".


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not purchasing because La Prairie products are over-priced.  I checked Paula's Choice, and what I read was interesting.  I think it is nice if you love the product, or truly want to splurge then this is a great opportunity.  For myself, I think my money is better spent elsewhere.  Like a Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion.  Or Origins Ginger Soulffle.  Splurges, yes.  Overpriced?  Yes.  Still half the price of La Prairie products?  Yes.  I don't want to fall in love with something that I would _never_ replenish because the price is "out of my league".
I think that's a very good point, I've got the purchase page ready to go on the left tab for 2 days now and haven't pulled the trigger yet.  

La Prarie's price-point is a bit unrealistic from my perspective.  I don't believe that the distillation of 2 abundent wild flowers in the cold climate plus an ice algae constittues a $300 jar, esepacially given the economony of scale.  If they sold 1000 jars, that's $300,000 revenue and $200,000 clear profit but more likely $280,000.  

I was thinking of the purchase purely as a one-time splurge, just for the month of February.  Skin-vacation if you will.  But even then I already have 10+ month's worth of deluxe samples and top-of-the-line testser from - Kiehls, Dior, Fresh, Lancome, Caudalie amassed from sub boxes and Black Friday &amp; Cyber Monday.

I'm looking at this and thinking if it's really going to be that much better that I want to drop $40 for the 5 travel items to add to my skin moisturizer stockpile.  It is true that it is a good deal considering their above market retail pricing...  but I need to consider the 'absolute' value of a product for me given my inventory and revenue scenario.

If I had nothing it would be a not braininer, I'd snatch it up for the month and see what roles around between now and March...  Quoting OP, the troubles of a first world country...


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. You have to bring up a previous month's tracking page to do it. Just go to order history, click last months tracking, then just copy your january order number into the tracking. 
Thanks!! that worked for me. Mine should be here on the 23rd


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine is still listed in "pack" phase with an estimated delivery of 1/27, but no tracking info.


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You just plug your order number in where it asks for a tracking number. It'll bring up all your info for the january box. I've done that every month now because I usually get tracking after I already have my box. You have to bring up a previous month's tracking page to do it. Just go to order history, click last months tracking, then just copy your january order number into the tracking. 
Ohhhh..so my page still says pack stage and haven't received a shipping notice but according to this my box actually shipped on the 17th and is expected between the 24th-28th


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ohhhh..so my page still says pack stage and haven't received a shipping notice but according to this my box actually shipped on the 17th and is expected between the 24th-28th
Yup usually they ship them before it actually hits the "ship" phase. I think they don't like to send tracking until it's closer to it's destination so it seems like your not waiting as long.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't get the tracking trick to work, would someone be willing to look up my tracking for me if I give you my order number? PM me please!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't get the tracking trick to work, would someone be willing to look up my tracking for me if I give you my order number? PM me please!
Is this your first box?

Here's the tracking website http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx 

Just plug in your order number. If nothing comes up it means your box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this your first box?

Here's the tracking website http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspx 

Just plug in your order number. If nothing comes up it means your box hasn't shipped yet.
yea, that is why I don't have a previous month's link to plug my order number into. didn't know if it would work if someone else plugged in the order number.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2014)

nothing yet!!  sniffle, sniffle....


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 21, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped. I've been stalking this forum waiting for someone to post the contents our their box!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still hasn't shipped. I've been stalking this forum waiting for someone to post the contents our their box!




Well mine says it won't be here until the 23rd. So i'm guessing around then is when you'll see people getting their boxes.


----------



## paparazzimom (Jan 21, 2014)

I cant wait! My expected delivery date is January 31st


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got a shipment notification.  Says delivery between 1/24 and 1/28.  Funny I get the latest delivery estimate with the box I'm anticipating the most.


----------



## mc0609 (Jan 21, 2014)

This is my first box so I don't have a previous tracking page and when I use the link posted here it brings me to a log in page. Can someone track it for me if I give you my order number? Please PM me for number. Thanks.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not purchasing because La Prairie products are over-priced.  I checked Paula's Choice, and what I read was interesting.  I think it is nice if you love the product, or truly want to splurge then this is a great opportunity.  For myself, I think my money is better spent elsewhere.  Like a Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion.  Or Origins Ginger Soulffle.  Splurges, yes.  Overpriced?  Yes.  Still half the price of La Prairie products?  Yes.  I don't want to fall in love with something that I would _never_ replenish because the price is "out of my league".
I agree, if a cream is $300 it better work wonders!!! I can justify $300 for wonders...

I keep stalking instagram hoping someone posts a US glossybox. Lack of self control is why I'll never be surprised


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got a shipment notification.  Says delivery between 1/24 and 1/28.  Funny I get the latest delivery estimate with the box I'm anticipating the most. 

Ugh - I am STILL in the pack phase!  My La Prairie box just updated to "Pack", too - I guess they can race?


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I keep stalking instagram hoping someone posts a US glossybox. Lack of self control is why I'll never be surprised



 
Me too... which made me happy to not get the UK GB this month! TWO Yu-Bes???? Seriously???


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hmmm--- remember when they said shipped by today?  Well, so far, nothing has shipped.

So, I am NOT mad there was a delay -- I really am not.  I only bought a sub because of the Living Social deal.  You would think they'd go out of their way with proactive communication telling me it was late, considering they have a temporary new batch of customers.  I only know because of MUT! Posting on facebook/twitter is _not_ updating your customer base.  My sub box experience is Birchbox, and I am comparatively disappointed.  It doesn't help that I didn't find last month's box all that exciting considering the monthly cost of GB....


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm--- remember when they said shipped by today?  Well, so far, nothing has shipped.

So, I am NOT mad there was a delay -- I really am not.  I only bought a sub because of the Living Social deal.  You would think they'd go out of their way with proactive communication telling me it was late, considering they have a temporary new batch of customers.  I only know because of MUT! Posting on facebook/twitter is _not_ updating your customer base.  My sub box experience is Birchbox, and I am comparatively disappointed.  It doesn't help that I didn't find last month's box all that exciting considering the monthly cost of GB....
I got an email from them saying shipping would be delayed, so they did sent out an email as well. It also says we expect to send out the boxes by the 21st not that they would definitely be out by then, and some boxes have already shipped.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

I guess I should have been more clear -- the e-mail did not go to all subscribers.  I'm sorry, I expect that all subscribers would get an e-mail.  There is no expectation I am a member of a beauty forum, and if there was an additional delay on my box, that should further be communicated to me.  I guess I'm the type of customer that understands when things go wrong if the company tells me about it.  For instance, I've already gotten e-mails from Amazon that my packages may be delayed due to the storm -- ok, fair enough.  I just think in business, the smallest of efforts make a big difference in solidifying a loyal customer base.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too... which made me happy to not get the UK GB this month! TWO Yu-Bes???? Seriously???
Haha, it made me worried we would be getting those in a future box! Seriously!


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I should have been more clear -- the e-mail did not go to all subscribers.  I'm sorry, I expect that all subscribers would get an e-mail.  There is no expectation I am a member of a beauty forum, and if there was an additional delay on my box, that should further be communicated to me.  I guess I'm the type of customer that understands when things go wrong if the company tells me about it.  For instance, I've already gotten e-mails from Amazon that my packages may be delayed due to the storm -- ok, fair enough.  I just think in business, the smallest of efforts make a big difference in solidifying a loyal customer base.
At first I didn't think I got the email either but then found it in my junk folder...which is weird because I get every other email they send.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the problem with the emails has to do with the LivingSocial subscribers. That's how I subscribed and I've gotten 0 of the promo emails or the email about the delay. I did check my Junk/Spam folder and there's nothing in there. The only email I got was 1/6 "you're in" and then one today letting me know that my box was shipped. I didn't get any of the spoilers either.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 21, 2014)

hi there i read your thread to compare against our uk glossy box, we defiantly get the crap in our boxes and we are lucky to get a full-size product.most months are sachets or samples ,and now they have reworded to say not luxury samples but must haves samples grr.im so glad i never paid for my box and am now using 4 months up of glossy dots  up.people are leaving in droves and i think this month after the past year is the final straw. i get my boxes mainly internationally now.i will leave you with my photo,to show you how lucky you are in the states with your boxes.





uk january glossybox.


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I should have been more clear -- the e-mail did not go to all subscribers.  I'm sorry, I expect that all subscribers would get an e-mail.  There is no expectation I am a member of a beauty forum, and if there was an additional delay on my box, that should further be communicated to me.  I guess I'm the type of customer that understands when things go wrong if the company tells me about it.  For instance, I've already gotten e-mails from Amazon that my packages may be delayed due to the storm -- ok, fair enough.  I just think in business, the smallest of efforts make a big difference in solidifying a loyal customer base.

I share your frustration. I joined at the beginning of the month. I missed out on the LivingSocial deal, but I have been wanting to try Glossybox for a while. The Beauty Blender sneak peek was the thing that finally convinced me. I have gotten no e-mail or notification about the boxes being delayed, just been stuck in "packing" mode for forever. I don't have a problem with a delay--things happen--but I wish this would have been communicated to me. It just seems like very poor customer service, especially when some subscribers got a notice and others did not. I feel like I'm not starting out on a good foot with this subscription service.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

> hi there i read your thread to compare against our uk glossy box, we defiantly get the crap in our boxes and we are lucky to get a full-size product.most months are sachets or samples ,and now they have reworded to say not luxury samples but must haves samples grr.im so glad i never paid for my box and am now using 4 months up of glossy dots Â up.people are leaving in droves and i think this month after the past year is the final straw. i get my boxes mainly internationally now.i will leave you with my photo,to show you how lucky you are in the states with your boxes.
> 
> uk january glossybox.


 Wow, I guess you all are upset and have reason to be. I hope the boxes get better for you all. We are lucky so far here in the US and still people complain. I just feel like if there are products that I will use and the cost I would pay for each product is above the $21.00 we pay for the box then I am happy. I have tried many products I never knew about or companies I have never heard about. It introduces me to them. While sometimes I dislike an item at least I tried it out of the Glossybox and didn't pay full price for it. Cause if I bought a product without trying it before and hated it and could return it I would be very upset! I love being able to try these products before I pay full price for them. I also have found many products that I have repurchased from trying the products out through these boxes!!! Sorry, got long winded there!! : ).


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I share your frustration. I joined at the beginning of the month. I missed out on the LivingSocial deal, but I have been wanting to try Glossybox for a while. The Beauty Blender sneak peek was the thing that finally convinced me. I have gotten no e-mail or notification about the boxes being delayed, just been stuck in "packing" mode for forever. I don't have a problem with a delay--things happen--but I wish this would have been communicated to me. It just seems like very poor customer service, especially when some subscribers got a notice and others did not. I feel like I'm not starting out on a good foot with this subscription service. 
This happened to me too! I mentioned earlier in the thread that I Facebook-messaged them about it. They checked my email and said that I was on their newsletter mailing list so I'm not quite sure why I didn't receive the emails...


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tracking just updated on my box. Apparently it entered the Newgistics system on the 20th and has made it to Indiana with a new delivery estimate of 1/23-1/27.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 21, 2014)

I got my tracking today. It looks like it shipped on the 17th but it's still in Indiana. I'll get it within a week.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lorna ljblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hi there i read your thread to compare against our uk glossy box, we defiantly get the crap in our boxes and we are lucky to get a full-size product.most months are sachets or samples ,and now they have reworded to say not luxury samples but must haves samples grr.im so glad i never paid for my box and am now using 4 months up of glossy dots  up.people are leaving in droves and i think this month after the past year is the final straw. i get my boxes mainly internationally now.i will leave you with my photo,to show you how lucky you are in the states with your boxes.





uk january glossybox.
wow - that is a sad box, I am sorry to say.

I guess UK glossybox is nothing like the Best of Britain LE box they had here, huh?  I am sorry for your box....


----------



## biancardi (Jan 21, 2014)

still no tracking for me and now we are in the midst of a massive snow storm - le sigh

I wonder if it is because I am supposed to get a free lipstick, because I used the fanfav promo code?  Anyone else use that promo code and did yours ship out?

BTW - I never got an email stating that the boxes were going out late.  I wouldn't have known except for these boards.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  still no tracking for me and now we are in the midst of a massive snow storm - le sigh

I wonder if it is because I am supposed to get a free lipstick, because I used the fanfav promo code?  Anyone else use that promo code and did yours ship out?

BTW - I never got an email stating that the boxes were going out late.  I wouldn't have known except for these boards.
I used the fanfav promo code and mine has not shipped out yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  still no tracking for me and now we are in the midst of a massive snow storm - le sigh

I wonder if it is because I am supposed to get a free lipstick, because I used the fanfav promo code?  Anyone else use that promo code and did yours ship out?

BTW - I never got an email stating that the boxes were going out late.  I wouldn't have known except for these boards.

I used the promo code and still no shipping notice for me either.


----------



## magsatron (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't use fanfav, I'm in pack stage with an estimated arrival date of 1/31, but I'm to add a few days on for being on the west coast. I haven't gotten any heads up emails, i did use the livingsocial deal. So much WTF, I'll have to be super impressed to keep this after my prepaid sub is up in March. December was my 1st glossybox &amp; I won't be purchasing anything from it. (I just want to have my mind blown every once &amp; awhile, I don't expect packages of HGs from all my box subs.)


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 21, 2014)

> Is this your first box? Here's the tracking websiteÂ http://www.shipmentmanager.com/forms/tracking.aspxÂ  Just plug in your order number. If nothing comes up it means your box hasn't shipped yet.


 What's the username and password?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristinhaase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's the username and password?
I would imagine your username and password for glossy box. It doesn't ask me that when I click the linkâ€¦ it just takes me straight to glossy box's tracking page.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Didn't use the code, no shipping.  I expected early shipping because I was originally slated for delivery beginning 1/13.  I imagine it's based on the variations, whatever they are.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

http://web.stagram.com/p/638682266201504186_1999621
INSTAGRAM SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://web.stagram.com/p/638682266201504186_1999621
INSTAGRAM SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!

meh, not thrilled about the other items. luckily the beauty blender is worth the value of the box!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been hoping to try the 

toni and guy spray in BB
So I'm happy about that.  Not sure exactly which product the last is, or what/whether there are any variations.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

The other items seem interesting. I wonder what the Bella Pierre is.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 21, 2014)

another instagram, same items though. 

http://statigr.am/p/638691701371518962_32348918


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 21, 2014)

Well the Toni and guy sea salt is small as well as the body wash (a little over an ounce) and I have no idea what Bella Pierie is? The other two are OK. I just wish they put more full sizes in.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spiritwind10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well the Toni and guy sea salt is small as well as the body wash (a little over an ounce) and I have no idea what Bella Pierie is? The other two are OK. I just wish they put more full sizes in.
They don't promise full size products. You technically are getting a full size product by getting the beauty blender. I've never had issues with glossy box sending small products. Maybe when you get them you'll be happier? I've gotten better sample sizes with glossy box on a regular basis than I do with my other subscriptions.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 21, 2014)

Although I am still upset about the poor communication I've received from GB, I do think this is a great box -- perfect mix of products (hair, body, tools, makeup) (assuming I get this variation!!!). 

ETA: I realize they released the BB to help sales (it clearly worked!), but I imagine people would have a higher satisfaction level if the BB was a complete surprise.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 21, 2014)

I purchased my first glossybox on January 15th, and the payment went through the bank, etc very quickly.I have OBSESSIVELY checked my account every day since, and it said I would recieve the January box. Now the main page says the boxes are sold out, my box isn't even in the packing stage yet, and it says next box: february. I saw lots of people saying they recieved tracking today. Anyone know how this works? If I'm still getting the january box? I already paid, so...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want that beauty blender.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I purchased my first glossybox on January 15th, and the payment went through the bank, etc very quickly.I have OBSESSIVELY checked my account every day since, and it said I would recieve the January box.
Now the main page says the boxes are sold out, my box isn't even in the packing stage yet, and it says next box: february. I saw lots of people saying they recieved tracking today. Anyone know how this works? If I'm still getting the january box? I already paid, so...






I really want that beauty blender.
I'm sure you'll get the January box. It always tells you what your next box will be. Also don't worry not everyone has received tracking because the boxes go out in waves.


----------



## markitasmakeup (Jan 21, 2014)

I found out what the Bella Pierre is but I don't know how to do a spoiler!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *markitasmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found out what the Bella Pierre is but I don't know how to do a spoiler!
You don't have to hide it since this is the spoilers thread.


----------



## markitasmakeup (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh sorry! I don't post much mainly just lurk. But it's a mineral blush!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *markitasmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh sorry! I don't post much mainly just lurk. But it's a mineral blush!
Did you see a picture of it? I tried looking on their website but the blush, bronzer, and powder foundation all come in the same packaging.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 21, 2014)

> Oh sorry! I don't post much mainly just lurk. But it's a mineral blush!


 Ooh! I love blush and have been wanting to try a mineral one! Woohoo!


----------



## afrafjord (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so upset I missed this box. It actually looks like a good mix this month


----------



## markitasmakeup (Jan 21, 2014)

> Did you see a picture of it? I tried looking on their website but the blush, bronzer, and powder foundation all come in the same packaging.Â


 I asked a girl on Instagram and she told me hers was a mineral blush.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *markitasmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I asked a girl on Instagram and she told me hers was a mineral blush.
Ok, I was hoping they'd avoid the powder foundation since thats really hard to match to a mass market of people.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think the problem with the emails has to do with the LivingSocial subscribers. That's how I subscribed and I've gotten 0 of the promo emails or the email about the delay. I did check my Junk/Spam folder and there's nothing in there. The only email I got was 1/6 "you're in" and then one today letting me know that my box was shipped. I didn't get any of the spoilers either.
I signed up via livingsocial and received the "running late" email and also the early purchase offer for the la parrie.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *markitasmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I asked a girl on Instagram and she told me hers was a mineral blush.
WOW! That blush retails for $45!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 21, 2014)

> I'm sure you'll get the January box. It always tells you what your next box will be. Also don't worry not everyone has received tracking because the boxes go out in waves.


 Oh, I hope so!! I see it works a bit like ipsy with the shipping...hopefully that's not a bad thing lol


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 21, 2014)

I didn't want to peek, but of course, I did.  I think everything looks pretty good, I am excited to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think my sister will enjoy it as well.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2014)

Still no shipping info on my box (yearly sub) or my daughters giftbox (purchased Jan 4)....so I wonder what other variations there might be!

I will be happy with the products that I've seen pics of so far though...

Just out of my interest and to keep me busy I went through all my subs (past &amp; present) and made a list of things I loved/will repurchase to see what I really like in a sub box.  To go on this list the item had to be NEW to me...not something I already used or had been introduced to me by another method:

Birchbox: I had this for 12 months - I didn't renew this as I needed to cut back.
Thebalm - Marylou - most used product - think this one is actually HG 

Juice Beauty oil free moisturizer 

Juice beauty cc cream - this is now my daily go to cc cream

Ipsy: I have had this for 13 months

Derma e microdermabrasion - exfoliant

Pacifica Roll ons

Pacifica body butters (2 different kinds - one is body luminizer and the other a normal body butter)

Chella highlighter

Josie Maran - oil 

Glossybox - I have had this since Oct 2013 and I also bought the holiday limited edition (so four boxes so far)

Tarte - Lights camera flashes - current fav mascara 

The Aloe Source Jojoba radiance cleansing polish - LOVE this one

Naobay Oxygenating Cream - still sampling this but think its great...will decide whether or not to buy when I run out

So susan WATER-BASED PURE LUMINIZER - not for everyday use but great when I have to do someones makeup for a special occasion 

Kora - clay mask - (not sure I'd buy it again though but I really really like it)

Blush (I had this for 3 months) - nice things but nothing I feel the need to repurchase but it was fun trying new products.  I've since cancelled it so I didn't get the Jan 2014 box but this has to have the BEST and fastest shipping (how I wish glossy could have logistics like blush does)!

Based on this list I really think Glossybox is the one for me!  Every box I've had so far has had at least one win in it!  

What products have you guys loved that you've been introduced too via a sub?

After reading what I wrote I think that after my ipsy runs out (still has 11 months) I may cancel that - as it also has loads of products that have been total misses for me and my stash is growing faster than I can possibly use it!  I think its fantastic value and but I really wanted to use it to try more make up - and as you can see from my list the make up hasn't really worked for me.  However my nieces, my daughter and even some of her friends have been loving the extras that get shared!  December 2013 ipsy bag had one item I kept and the rest were all used as stocking stuffers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2014)

My daughter had that balance me body wash in her advent calendar from a UK beauty company - she thinks its great.  Will be great to have travel size versions for heading to the gym with!  

The Toni&amp;guy salt spray is worth 6.99 according to drugstore.com which is one of only places I could see it in this size 2.5oz.


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 21, 2014)

> I will be curious to see if your sleuthing is telling!


So So it looks I was right!! The only reason I couldn't tell the others is because they are repeat brands!! So for future boxes we can look at brand page to figure out what new brands they listed!


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW! That blush retails for $45!
Where are you seeing that?  I thought it was this item:

http://www.bellapierre.com/shop/mineral-blush-4g.html  - which sells for $20! Either way it looks like a good product!


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay so this months approx value:

Beauty blender $20

Vichy $9

Toni &amp; Guy $6.99

Bella Pierre $20

Balance me body wash GBP3.75 assuming 55ml travel size - approx $6

total:  61.99 





hmmmmm....I think I will be happy with this box!  Just please ship to me soon Glossy...


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

This is a general question, and sorry in advance if I'm on the wrong page (I'm navigating the site via my phone)... Anyway, I've been debating on joining Glossybox mainly because of the monthly price, but the boxes on Instagram look so lovely. What are some of your ladies opinions on Glossybox? (Or refer me to the correct page) ðŸ˜ I've only had experience with Ipsy, and I just signed up with BB5 and Birchbox, so I'm a newbie to these wonderful boxes.


----------



## Babs (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I purchased my first glossybox on January 15th, and the payment went through the bank, etc very quickly.I have OBSESSIVELY checked my account every day since, and it said I would recieve the January box.
Now the main page says the boxes are sold out, my box isn't even in the packing stage yet, and it says next box: february. I saw lots of people saying they recieved tracking today. Anyone know how this works? If I'm still getting the january box? I already paid, so...






I really want that beauty blender.
go to your account page and check to see when the expected delivery date is. That will tell you if it's the jan box or feb. hope this helps.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is a general question, and sorry in advance if I'm on the wrong page (I'm navigating the site via my phone)... Anyway, I've been debating on joining Glossybox mainly because of the monthly price, but the boxes on Instagram look so lovely. What are some of your ladies opinions on Glossybox? (Or refer me to the correct page) ðŸ˜
I've only had experience with Ipsy, and I just signed up with BB5 and Birchbox, so I'm a newbie to these wonderful boxes.
Glossybox was the first box I got while I waited to be off the Ipsy Waitlist. I now have Glossybox, Ipsy, Beauty Box 5, and just signed up for Birchbox. I haven't gotten a Birchbox yet so I can't say about that. But for Glossybox well...

Glossybox sends very, very large samples (typically at least a travel size). My first box was August and every product was full size. I LOVE Glossybox. It's got the absolute perfect balance amongst all the beauty items. Many are a bit pricey (sometimes out of my range but I can always save up for that HG item I find). They send products from all over the world. At least I've noticed there are brands from all over. Ipsy and Glossybox are the two Iookk forward to the most. GB doesn't fit in my mailbox so I stalk the front door waiting for the mail lady to bring it up when my tracking says it's out for delivery. I use all my products every time and some are even almost gone (super sad face!). Glossybox is definitely worth the money. Heck, to me Glossybox, Beauty Box 5, and Ipsy are worth the money. I will have to see about Birchbox though. I'm giving it a 3 month trial run before deciding on that one. But yes, give in, subscribe to Glossybox! Give in to the addiction that is subscription services!


----------



## amygab1126 (Jan 21, 2014)

My box doesn't even say it's in the packing phase, but I'm totally happy I ordered. I wasn't super-psyched about the Beauty Blender, but figured I'd want to try it. I think I'll like the hair stuff because I'm a "body and volume" girl, and unless the blush is a really weird shade, that'll be cool. Never too excited about a small bottle of body wash in a sub box, but ok...I'll use it (unless it smells as bad as that weird coffee one we got awhile back - that hit the trash immediately). I'll use the Vichy. Wonder how long it'll take, as I was late to order. I think I'll re-sub to Glossybox as soon as they put out a good promo for a few months, or even a year. I think it's one of the best.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 21, 2014)

LOL the Toni and Guy product... I already received that in my Birchbox last month! XD Good thing I traded it away so now I'll have this one to try for myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jan 21, 2014)

> Glossybox was the first box I got while I waited to be off the Ipsy Waitlist. I now have Glossybox, Ipsy, Beauty Box 5, and just signed up for Birchbox. I haven't gotten a Birchbox yet so I can't say about that. But for Glossybox well... GlossyboxÂ sends very, very large samples (typically at least a travel size). My first box was August and every product was full size. I LOVE Glossybox. It's got the absolute perfect balance amongst all the beauty items. Many are a bit pricey (sometimes out of my range but I can always save up for that HG item I find). They send products from all over the world. At least I've noticed there are brands from all over. Ipsy and Glossybox are the two Iookk forward to the most. GB doesn't fit in my mailbox so I stalk the front door waiting for the mail lady to bring it up when my tracking says it's out for delivery. I use all my products every time and some are even almost gone (super sad face!). Glossybox is definitely worth the money. Heck, to me Glossybox, Beauty Box 5, and Ipsy are worth the money. I will have to see about Birchbox though. I'm giving it a 3 month trial run before deciding on that one. But yes, give in, subscribe to Glossybox! Give in to the addiction that is subscription services!Â


 Thank you for you input! The previous boxes I've seen do look awesome, especially Jan...kinda sad I missed out on that one!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you for you input! The previous boxes I've seen do look awesome, especially Jan...kinda sad I missed out on that one!
You're welcome! I really do love my Glossyboxes. It kinda makes me feel like I'm just super easy to please since I've never been disappointed or found a product I won't use. I just love getting to try new stuff, you know? And I definitely love all my subs (minus Birchbox since I haven't tried it and mine doesn't ship til the 27th).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Whatever my variation is, I just hope to NOT get that spray! Every sub wants to send me sea salt sprays, and I can't stand the way they look or feel in my hair! I still have a full sized one to get rid of!

I like body wash, so I do hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush will probably be traded...I love blush, but I have so many that I am barely using the ones that I have!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 22, 2014)

> Whatever my variation is, I just hope to NOT get that spray! Every sub wants to send me sea salt sprays, and I can't stand the way they look or feel in my hair! I still have a full sized one to get rid of! I like body wash, so I do hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush will probably be traded...I love blush, but I have so many that I am barely using the ones that I have!


 Send me all the sea salt spray!!! Lol. I love it! It's just about the only thing that makes my stubborn hair cooperate! It totally helps hold curls or keep my hair from getting weird and wavy when I straighten it.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whatever my variation is, I just hope to NOT get that spray! Every sub wants to send me sea salt sprays, and I can't stand the way they look or feel in my hair! I still have a full sized one to get rid of!

I like body wash, so I do hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush will probably be traded...I love blush, but I have so many that I am barely using the ones that I have!
I'm with you, haha. I use argan oil in my hair to replenish it from my dye sessions and I have always felt that the sea salt sprays made my hair dry out. I think I still have a full size from a Blush box a while back. I have one from BB and another from Ipsy to go as well. I think I'll be trading the spray away should I get it! I'm sure it's a nice product, just not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been adamantly stalking IG on my study breaks, I can't wait to see some variations of this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 22, 2014)

> Where are you seeing that? Â I thought it was this item: http://www.bellapierre.com/shop/mineral-blush-4g.htmlÂ  - which sells for $20! Either way it looks like a good product!


 It looks like the 4mg is $20. The full size is $45.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm happy I ordered this month.  I will use the beauty blender and probably the blush.  I already have a Toni and Guy sea salt spray from BB but I LOVE salt sprays so it will probably also get used.  The body wash and vichy may or may not get used but I definitely feel like everything beyond the beauty blender is a bonus.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 22, 2014)

So I had a shipment notification waiting for me in my email, but when I track the shipping it says it's in pre-shipment in IN. Darn.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 22, 2014)

> I asked a girl on Instagram and she told me hers was a mineral blush.


 I'm so glad it's a blush. I've never tried mineral blush before and I've always wanted to. I received an eyeshadow from the same brand before and hated it but it was mostly due to the color. I'm up to my ears in eyeshadows at the moment.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whatever my variation is, I just hope to NOT get that spray! Every sub wants to send me sea salt sprays, and I can't stand the way they look or feel in my hair! I still have a full sized one to get rid of!

I like body wash, so I do hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush will probably be traded...I love blush, but I have so many that I am barely using the ones that I have!
I'm with you, haha. I use argan oil in my hair to replenish it from my dye sessions and I have always felt that the sea salt sprays made my hair dry out. I think I still have a full size from a Blush box a while back. I have one from BB and another from Ipsy to go as well. I think I'll be trading the spray away should I get it! I'm sure it's a nice product, just not for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been adamantly stalking IG on my study breaks, I can't wait to see some variations of this box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes! I am all about the oils and leave-in conditioners....I'm growing out my natural color after years of coloring it, and aside from making my hair feel dry, they also give it that gross, dry, and rough look I'm using all the oils to combat! (Plus, the whole beach hair look doesn't really work with my bob, ha).

I should get going on finding a home for the huge surf spray I already have, but I know as soon as I do, I'll get this one to replace it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh I know I posted our uk box on that thread as well to compare. Shocking, the Xmas box was bad too.the USA box was fab..I'm glad that you all seem to agree the boxes suck though.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where are you seeing that?  I thought it was this item:

http://www.bellapierre.com/shop/mineral-blush-4g.html  - which sells for $20! Either way it looks like a good product!

It looks to me like the full size 9 g is $45 or you can buy a 4 g sample for $20. I'm guessing they would send the sample size? Who uses up 4 g of blush?


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 22, 2014)

I still don't have any shipment notification. I'm still in the "pay" phase! I purchased on Jan 3 so I'm reaching the end of my patience here. I get and understand weather related delays. But somehow my la prairie box has skipped ahead of the monthly sub box and is in the packing stage already (just purchased this weekend). I'm starting to wonder if I'll even be getting a Jan box period. If I don't, it's bye bye glossy since they happily took my money almost 3 weeks ago leaving me without even a single update to show for it (I also didn't get the delay message and didn't purchase via living social and it was not in my spam folder--they just didn't send it to me and a lot of others). Am I the only one who gets tired of having to chase after things I already paid for, like that's part of the retail experience? It's like this a lot with eBay, etsy, and Amazon sellers, as well as with several other subs I dropped for precisely that reason. I have two jobs already including my military reserve job, so I don't have time to go hunting down the status of every order I place multiple times. Sorry for the rant but I'm having to hound Project DIY for the Jan box they refused to cancel on Jan 5 (said it was too late) but likewise seem to refuse to ship. Another $30 held hostage with nothing to show for it. And another sub dropped like a bad habit. How is it that Wantables can ship a customized box within 2 days and it is delivered within just 3 more? All three of my subs with them have been like this since day 1 when I subbed a year ago. Ok, end of rant. I'm emailing glossy one more time (I've never gotten a response to my prior messages so I'm not holding my breath). I'd just like a shipping notice!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 22, 2014)

> I would imagine your username and password for glossy box. It doesn't ask me that when I click the linkâ€¦ it just takes me straight to glossy box's tracking page.Â


 It is not the glossy user name and password, I just checked. I think if it's a new sub and you don't have a prior order history from the month before, you can't use the back door method to check status (this is a resub for me). Which definitely sucks. At this rate I won't get mine until mid-Feb! What with the complete lack of communication and based on current subscribers appearing to be the first shipment wave, that probably isn't too far off as a prediction. This is kind of why I dropped glossy last year. Not exactly a fairy tale second chance beginning glossy!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I would imagine your username and password for glossy box. It doesn't ask me that when I click the linkâ€¦ it just takes me straight to glossy box's tracking page. 

It is not the glossy user name and password, I just checked. I think if it's a new sub and you don't have a prior order history from the month before, you can't use the back door method to check status (this is a resub for me). Which definitely sucks. At this rate I won't get mine until mid-Feb! What with the complete lack of communication and based on current subscribers appearing to be the first shipment wave, that probably isn't too far off as a prediction. This is kind of why I dropped glossy last year. Not exactly a fairy tale second chance beginning glossy! If it makes you feel any better, I'm a longtime current subscriber and mine hasn't shipped, either.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still don't have any shipment notification. I'm still in the "pay" phase! I purchased on Jan 3 so I'm reaching the end of my patience here. I get and understand weather related delays. But somehow my la prairie box has skipped ahead of the monthly sub box and is in the packing stage already (just purchased this weekend). I'm starting to wonder if I'll even be getting a Jan box period. If I don't, it's bye bye glossy since they happily took my money almost 3 weeks ago leaving me without even a single update to show for it (I also didn't get the delay message and didn't purchase via living social and it was not in my spam folder--they just didn't send it to me and a lot of others). Am I the only one who gets tired of having to chase after things I already paid for, like that's part of the retail experience? It's like this a lot with eBay, etsy, and Amazon sellers, as well as with several other subs I dropped for precisely that reason. I have two jobs already including my military reserve job, so I don't have time to go hunting down the status of every order I place multiple times. Sorry for the rant but I'm having to hound Project DIY for the Jan box they refused to cancel on Jan 5 (said it was too late) but likewise seem to refuse to ship. Another $30 held hostage with nothing to show for it. And another sub dropped like a bad habit. How is it that Wantables can ship a customized box within 2 days and it is delivered within just 3 more? All three of my subs with them have been like this since day 1 when I subbed a year ago. Ok, end of rant. I'm emailing glossy one more time (I've never gotten a response to my prior messages so I'm not holding my breath). I'd just like a shipping notice!
If you have Facebook, they seem to respond to their FB messages fairly quickly!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so this months approx value:

Beauty blender $20

Vichy $9

Toni &amp; Guy $6.99

Bella Pierre $20

Balance me body wash GBP3.75 assuming 55ml travel size - approx $6

total:  61.99 






hmmmmm....I think I will be happy with this box!  Just please ship to me soon Glossy...
ohhh, I hope I get this box!!  I love sea salt sprays and I so wanted a blush this month!!  Crosses fingers that there isn't a lot of variation in this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I purchased my first glossybox on January 15th, and the payment went through the bank, etc very quickly.I have OBSESSIVELY checked my account every day since, and it said I would recieve the January box.
Now the main page says the boxes are sold out, my box isn't even in the packing stage yet, and it says next box: february. I saw lots of people saying they recieved tracking today. Anyone know how this works? If I'm still getting the january box? I already paid, so...





I really want that beauty blender.
I am a long-time glossybox subscriber, and I have no tracking yet.  Don't worry about it!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 22, 2014)

That sea salt spray will be going right on my trade list. Unfortunately sea salt and african american hair don't mix lol.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so this months approx value:

Beauty blender $20

Vichy $9

Toni &amp; Guy $6.99

Bella Pierre $20

Balance me body wash GBP3.75 assuming 55ml travel size - approx $6

total:  61.99 





hmmmmm....I think I will be happy with this box!  Just please ship to me soon Glossy...
Beauty Blender (Yay! replacement!)

Vichy (like, but will trade because of my huge moisturizer stockpile)

Toni and Guy (nice, but already have one in trade list from Birchbox, I don't use sea salt, not right for my hair type).

Bella Pierre (hmmm...might keep.  I have only a couple of blushes from Tarte and Bare Minerals, this is right up my alley, hoping for good color)

Balance me body wash (I loved my balance me lip balm from a previous glossybox, and I can't wait to try the body wash. I do wish it was a little bigger).

Since we often see Glossyboxes valued at $20-$30 more, this month is a bit light for them.  Still a great value, with quality products. Are we starting a swap thread for Glossybox this month?


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 22, 2014)

> I am a long-time glossybox subscriber, and I have no tracking yet. Â Don't worry about it!


 I see someone else has the same issue - still in the pay stage. That's the part I think that most bothers me, not even being in the packing stage. :/


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 22, 2014)

> go to your account page and check to see when the expected delivery date is. That will tell you if it's the jan box or feb. hope this helps.


 It says January 28th - February 5th. I'm going to assume that means I'll get January. Heck, I'd better. I paid for it. lol


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That sea salt spray will be going right on my trade list. Unfortunately sea salt and african american hair don't mix lol. 
Doesn't mix with my thick, dry wavy hair either.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder what other variations will be in glossybox this month?   I can start a swap thread for January if folks are interested!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says January 28th - February 5th. I'm going to assume that means I'll get January. Heck, I'd better. I paid for it. lol
Mine still states Jan 13 - Jan 25th

I mean, usually glossybox gets to me within 2 days of shipping, but they have to ship out now for me to get it by the 25th (snow and all)


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says January 28th - February 5th. I'm going to assume that means I'll get January. Heck, I'd better. I paid for it. lol



 You will!  And you will be lucky to get get your February box before March too!  I just don't stress the shipping of Glossybox anymore.  It comes when it comes...and it always comes last of my beauty boxes (except that one month over the summer when they beat IPSY).


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

I started a Jan 2014 Glossybox swap thread here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/140442/january-2014-glossybox-swap-thread


----------



## camel11 (Jan 22, 2014)

From one of the ig photos, the blush looks like the desert rose shade in a past gb in one of the other countries.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm thinking with all the delays, everyone might receive the same box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm thinking with all the delays, everyone might receive the same box.




I hope that I get the box that is pictured!  I like it and I would use every product (a FIRST for me!)


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 22, 2014)

I really don't want the hair spray or blush. My luck I'll get it. :/


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really don't want the hair spray or blush. My luck I'll get it. :/
my luck, I won't!!  lol


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm a little concerned that some of you guy's boxes have already been shipped while my box status is still pay with the checkmark :/ This is my first time ordering a Glossy Box so yeah.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a little concerned that some of you guy's boxes have already been shipped while my box status is still pay with the checkmark :/ This is my first time ordering a Glossy Box so yeah.
Don't worry--as long as you have paid, you should get a box.  They are just running super late this month--and shipping notices do not tend to go out until a couple to a few days after they are actually shipped.  There are long time subscribers in the same boat.  Deep breaths--it will be ok.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 22, 2014)

I am so excited about the Toni and Guy spray! With my luck that will be a variation item and I won't get it. :/


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 22, 2014)

I've noticed from previous boxes that they get shipped in waves and different waves have different variations.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whatever my variation is, I just hope to NOT get that spray! Every sub wants to send me sea salt sprays, and I can't stand the way they look or feel in my hair! I still have a full sized one to get rid of!

I like body wash, so I do hope I get that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blush will probably be traded...I love blush, but I have so many that I am barely using the ones that I have!
I feel exactly the same way about sea salt sprays! My hair looks terrible with them and I have way too many bottles lying around now.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 22, 2014)

It's not that I'm worried. With 4 kids I have plenty of legit things to worry about and this doesn't even make the list, lol. I think folks are more irritated than anything else. For me it's the cumulative effect of chasing after multiple orders long after paying for them. I sub to 8 different ones so I'm used to waiting (I've tried and dropped 7 others for various reasons, too). It would be nice just once to be in the first wave and not the dead last one. For any of my subs. I think those of us who were new to sub (or resub as in my case) have a concern that since the box is a sell out, as they pretty much all eventually do, coupled with the delays and lack of any communication with us directly, that the next thing we'll hear is "we're so sorry but we ran out so we will send you some other random stuff instead." It's not beyond the realm of possibility. Especially since many orders aren't even in the packing stage. I definitely want this box so that's the source of my concern. Waiting is part of the sub experience. Wondering if you'll get what you paid for is not.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've noticed from previous boxes that they get shipped in waves and different waves have different variations.
So sad if that is true - I love of all the items in the box shown above!!  Well, we shall see.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've noticed from previous boxes that they get shipped in waves and different waves have different variations.
So sad if that is true - I love of all the items in the box shown above!!  Well, we shall see.

If I get the sea salt spray and you don't, I will send mine your way, because I know i'll never use it. And any other sea salt sprays I get, for that matter. I'll be your fairy surfspraymother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get the sea salt spray and you don't, I will send mine your way, because I know i'll never use it. And any other sea salt sprays I get, for that matter. I'll be your fairy surfspraymother.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
OH THANK YOU!!  I will pay for postage - sea salt sprays are great for my hair and I love them!! 

thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 22, 2014)

I love sea salt spray! I'm lucky that (after a liftetime of some serious nasty frizz), my hair dries into nice waves without any product.  Sea salt spray is basically my dry shampoo for day two -- it makes my waves nice again! I &lt;3 them all! Basically, I happily trade for these, because it's way more useful to me than any eye shadow pallette.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

GB on their FB's messaging to me is telling me that the first day of shipment was yesterday.  huh.  really?


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 22, 2014)

I am supposed to be getting mine on the 24th. We'll seeeee! I hope the blush isn't some crazy dark color. I am far too pale for that ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love sea salt spray! I'm lucky that (after a liftetime of some serious nasty frizz), my hair dries into nice waves without any product.  Sea salt spray is basically my dry shampoo for day two -- it makes my waves nice again! I &lt;3 them all! Basically, I happily trade for these, because it's way more useful to me than any eye shadow pallette.

Same here! Love that we are getting some! My favorite is the Bumble Surf Spray from Sephora, but I will try anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 22, 2014)

> GB on their FB's messaging to me is telling me that the first day of shipment was yesterday.Â  huh.Â  really?


 Then the people who already received their boxes must have the ability to alter the space-time continuum. Impressive. They honestly must think we're clueless and sheltered from the online world of social media and forums.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd be happy to try the salt spray - it's been a long time since I have but I do remember my hair always looking better after a day at the beach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My current blush is down to crumbs, but I have been holding off buying one in hope I would get one in a sub box...fingers crossed!

Body wash...is body wash.  I'm going away for along weekend in a couple weeks so I'll prob use it there..IF I get it.


----------



## missemiee (Jan 22, 2014)

Got mine today! No variations.



Spoiler


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ohhh, I hope I get this box!!  I love sea salt sprays and I so wanted a blush this month!!  Crosses fingers that there isn't a lot of variation in this month's box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I love sea salt sprays, but have yet to receive one in any of my subs. Fingers crossed I finally get one this month!


----------



## smichelle (Jan 22, 2014)

What! Ppl have their boxes already...they posted on fb an hour ago they just started shipping yesterday...guess I will be stalking the mailman now


----------



## missemiee (Jan 22, 2014)

> What! Ppl have their boxes already...they posted on fb an hour ago they just started shipping yesterday...guess I will be stalking the mailman now


 Yeah it's weird. I got tracking yesterday and then it shows up today.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 22, 2014)

I just got mine and received the same as pictured.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Is there any variations from each box this month? All I can see is:

Beauty Blender

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Sea Spray

Body Wash

Mineral Blush

I saw that someone on Instagram had this slip of paper that was talking about a foundation or bb cream or some sort from Be a Bombshell. Hmm.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there any variations from each box this month? All I can see is:

Beauty Blender

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Sea Spray

Body Wash

Mineral Blush

I saw that someone on Instagram had this slip of paper that was talking about a foundation or bb cream or some sort from Be a Bombshell. Hmm.
Oh man, I hope I don't get be a bombshell anything :/ tired of them


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh man, I hope I don't get be a bombshell anything :/ tired of them
Ya I think it was a sample or a foil packet. Maybe just an advertisement. I did not see anyone else get one so I don't know why it was in the picture.


----------



## LolaJay (Jan 22, 2014)

I quit Glossybox for a few months, but signed back up for this box. MAN am I glad I did! I think I will use/like everything in this box!! As much as I like ipsy, I can't ignore the fact that I love wayyyy more items from Glossybox. I need to make a list one day (when my second job ends!) and really compare!


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 22, 2014)

Mine still hasn't shipped...wonder what variation I'm getting that is taking so long.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got mine today! No variations. 


Does it say the size of the blush?


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does it say the size of the blush?
I'm pretty sure it is full size.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there any variations from each box this month? All I can see is:

Beauty Blender

Beauty Blender Cleanser

Sea Spray

Body Wash

Mineral Blush

I saw that someone on Instagram had this slip of paper that was talking about a foundation or bb cream or some sort from Be a Bombshell. Hmm.
link of the pic?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm pretty sure it is full size.
Haha...had I been paying attention, I would have seen the card had the sizes listed.  It is actually the smaller one, but I guess they are still calling it full size.  This one is 4g, the other one is 9g.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teamomof8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine still hasn't shipped...wonder what variation I'm getting that is taking so long. 




Mine hasn't either.. I hope it's not a variation because I really love everything in the box that people are starting to receive. Fingers crossed


----------



## missemiee (Jan 22, 2014)

> Haha...had I been paying attention, I would have seen the card had the sizes listed.Â  It is actually the smaller one, but I guess they are still calling it full size.Â  This one is 4g, the other one is 9g.


 It is the smaller size but I think it's a pretty generous small size. Mineral foundation and blush lasts forever. It's about the same size that bare minerals does their starter kit sizes in. Maybe slightly bigger than that actually.


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *missemiee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is the smaller size but I think it's a pretty generous small size. Mineral foundation and blush lasts forever. It's about the same size that bare minerals does their starter kit sizes in. Maybe slightly bigger than that actually.
What shade is yours in? 

#impatient!!


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  link of the pic?
I will try to find it, but it was yesterday so it might be a little hard.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is the picture, this is not my box but just a picture I saw on instagram. It looks like just an advertisement about a new product.


----------



## srmmrr (Jan 22, 2014)

My blush is Desert Rose.  It's really pretty, but on my fair skin, it is not rose at all, but coral peach colored.  Closer to a dupe for Orgasm.... but not as sheer, and not quite as peachy pink as the Balm Hot Mama.  Good neutral blush with a lot of color payoff.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Queennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is the picture, this is not my box but just a picture I saw on instagram. It looks like just an advertisement about a new product. 


Oh actually I don't think The Balm slip is from the Glossybox. It looks in her description of the picture that she got that from somewhere else.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 22, 2014)

> My blush is Desert Rose.Â  It's really pretty, but on my fair skin, it is not rose at all, but coral peach colored.Â Â Closer to a dupe forÂ Orgasm.... but not as sheer, and not quite asÂ peachy pink asÂ the Balm Hot Mama.Â  Good neutral blush with a lot of color payoff.


 It's peachy pink on me too with fine glittery shimmer that you can only really see with indoor dim lighting on me. Outside it just looks like a peachy pink with gold sheen. I love it! I'm surprised they sell a size bigger than this one. It's already so large. I'm super happy with this month. The blush, beauty blender, and moisturizer are wins for me. The body wash is nothing special but I'm happy to try the sea salt spray. I wonder if the later boxes that were delayed have another variation that caused the delay. Just wondering because I never got that email and I typically get all of their emails. It's making me very curious.


----------



## XoXoAmber (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm really upset and not sure what's going on with my Glossybox. I paid for my box on the 10th. I just received an email that says I missed this months box and it's sold out. Then I went to Glossybox and it says I never ordered a box. I checked my Paypal to see if my payment was returned but it wasn't. So basically I paid but Paypal has the only record of it. Most likely it's because I used a coupon code and only paid $17.85 for my box. Ridiculous! I emailed them and can't wait to hear the excuse they give me.


----------



## Queennie (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XoXoAmber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really upset and not sure what's going on with my Glossybox. I paid for my box on the 10th. I just received an email that says I missed this months box and it's sold out. Then I went to Glossybox and it says I never ordered a box. I checked my Paypal to see if my payment was returned but it wasn't. So basically I paid but Paypal has the only record of it. Most likely it's because I used a coupon code and only paid $17.85 for my box. Ridiculous! I emailed them and can't wait to hear the excuse they give me.
They have been very busy this month, after having the swarms of people sign up. It is not far though about what happened, and I hope they contact you!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 22, 2014)

I got my box a day earlier than it said I would and I got what's been pictures already. All the products are a really nice size! I'm really impressed with this box.


----------



## XoXoAmber (Jan 22, 2014)

> They have been very busy this month, after having the swarms of people sign up. It is not far though about what happened, and I hope they contact you!


 I'm already a subscriber I just took a break in Dec. They sent me numerous emails about the Jan box and I really wanted to try the BB so I went for it. It just seems sketchy that it doesn't even show up under my account. Thank goodness for Paypal.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

> I'm really upset and not sure what's going on with my Glossybox. I paid for my box on the 10th. I just received an email that says I missed this months box and it's sold out. Then I went to Glossybox and it says I never ordered a box. I checked my Paypal to see if my payment was returned but it wasn't. So basically I paid but Paypal has the only record of it. Most likely it's because I used a coupon code and only paid $17.85 for my box. Ridiculous! I emailed them and can't wait to hear the excuse they give me.


 Now I'm freaked out. I joined on the 16th for the beauty blender as well. I paid with PayPal for 1/2 the box as that is what I had left in my account. No coupon code though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still in the pay stage with delivery scheduled from 1/24-2/5. Fingers crossed for us both! I hope you get your box!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know if I should open the blush. It looks very close to Hot Mama and Orgasm to me like it has been mentioned and those are too light to use as a blush on me. I use my Hot Mama sample I have as a highlighter and shadow. My box had two of the Body Wash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have used see salt spray to smooth my ends and add a little texture. My mom will end up with the Vichy. Her birthday is next week and I will add it to whatever else I give her. I am excited to give the Beauty Blender a try.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jan 22, 2014)

Ooh I love hot mama by the balm and I like orgasm too so this blush will hopefully be a win for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I did just get a really pretty mac blush from my sister .. idk whether to save this new one or bust it open as soon as I get it.


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XoXoAmber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really upset and not sure what's going on with my Glossybox. I paid for my box on the 10th. I just received an email that says I missed this months box and it's sold out. Then I went to Glossybox and it says I never ordered a box. I checked my Paypal to see if my payment was returned but it wasn't. So basically I paid but Paypal has the only record of it. Most likely it's because I used a coupon code and only paid $17.85 for my box. Ridiculous! I emailed them and can't wait to hear the excuse they give me.

This is a little concerning to me. I paid for my box on the 6th as a new subscriber. Since then, I have gotten nothing from glossybox--no info about the delay, no shipping confirmation, etc. Now I'm worried that I'll be missing out as well when I specifically joined for the beauty blender. :/


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

I paid on the 3rd - no email about the delay, no shipping confirmation at this time.  My January box is in the pack stage.

I've been talking to a FB rep about my box and she has stated that I will get one.  I am just feeling a little antsy here because of the delays and the fact this box is sold out.


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 22, 2014)

I paid on the 4th. I've received no notice regarding delay or shipping, my account still says it's due to arrive 14-21. I emailed and got a terrible response to the tune of "we'll notify you when it eventually ships". It's not giving me a whole lot of confidence as this is my first month. I don't want them to charge my account for Feb before I receive January.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been a subscriber for a year and my box always ships later, towards the month end. I think there is still what 9 days left in January? That still over a week for boxes to ship out and arrive. I'll start to stress about my box not showing up when it's feb 1 and I haven't seen a shipping notice.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 22, 2014)

Just opened my box and no variations here. Everything is nicely sized:

Toni and Guy sea salt spray 2.5 oz (smells awesome) 

Balance Me super toning body wash 1.7 oz (light to no smell)

Bellapierre blush in Desert Rose .13oz or 4g (light dusty pink with gold shimmer)

Vichy aqualia thermal cream .5oz (light smell)

Beauty Blender full sized

Beauty Blender cleanser no size listed by guessing it's .25 oz

All in all an awesome box and I have another coming as a "gift" box. Hope it is the same!


----------



## naturalactions (Jan 22, 2014)

On the back of the product pamphlet Glossy Box recommends applying the blush and the Vichy with the Beauty Blender...while I can understand the Vichy, I have never thought to use a Beauty Blender for mineral blush...interesting


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the back of the product pamphlet Glossy Box recommends applying the blush and the Vichy with the Beauty Blender...while I can understand the Vichy, I have never thought to use a Beauty Blender for mineral blush...interesting
Ya they claim you can use powder products with the beauty blender. I've never tried it. I stick to foundation, bb creams, and concealer when using the beauty blender.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 22, 2014)

I just want my beauty blender!!!!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 22, 2014)

So I've been using that little trick with the order number in the tracking thing obsessively haha! Finally, it shows something. It shows my tracking number, where it's going, and says "Your package has not yet been received." I'm assuming that means it's been prepped and it'll be shipped out tomorrow or that the tracking hasn't fully updated. So...I should get it within the next week yay!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've been using that little trick with the order number in the tracking thing obsessively haha! Finally, it shows something. It shows my tracking number, where it's going, and says "Your package has not yet been received." I'm assuming that means it's been prepped and it'll be shipped out tomorrow or that the tracking hasn't fully updated. So...I should get it within the next week yay! 
I still get nuthin' when I do that.....


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still get nuthin' when I do that.....
I've been doing since it was first mentioned and this is the first time I've gotten anything.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I paid on the 4th. I've received no notice regarding delay or shipping, my account still says it's due to arrive 14-21. I emailed and got a terrible response to the tune of "we'll notify you when it eventually ships". It's not giving me a whole lot of confidence as this is my first month. I don't want them to charge my account for Feb before I receive January.
Exactly. This is my first box, and I don't want to get stuck with February if I haven't even decided that I want to keep the sub. There is still time left, I just wish it wasn't cutting it quite so close.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 22, 2014)

> I still get nuthin' when I do that.....


 Ditto on this method with no results. I will NOT be paying for Feb before receiving my Jan box. I can't believe they actually said "eventually" regarding shipping. So unprofessional and sounds like they don't have a clue what's happening within their own business. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence. And I'm still in the "paid" stage, and I paid before Jan 5. If they didn't anticipate an influx of new customers, then shame on them for not adequately preparing. It's just bad business. But it's an excellent way to ensure that many new subscribers won't come back for a second month. Weather delays aside, it's the complete absence of customer service that is the deal breaker for many.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto on this method with no results. I will NOT be paying for Feb before receiving my Jan box. I can't believe they actually said "eventually" regarding shipping. So unprofessional and sounds like they don't have a clue what's happening within their own business. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence. And I'm still in the "paid" stage, and I paid before Jan 5. If they didn't anticipate an influx of new customers, then shame on them for not adequately preparing. It's just bad business. But it's an excellent way to ensure that many new subscribers won't come back for a second month. Weather delays aside, it's the complete absence of customer service that is the deal breaker for many.
I'm sure you'll get shipping information soon. When I first start receiving glossy box's over a year ago I got them really late in the month and almost into the next month. If you ask me they've really stepped it up since then and have not had any problems getting my boxes. As for customer service I've never had a problem with them and they've always been so helpful. I've had missing and damaged products and they've always replaced them. Once I even got a product twice in 2 different boxes and they offered to let me send them a  list of 5 past products i would be interested in and would send me one of them! I think the problem this month arose because of the living social deal and the weather. I don't know if it's true but most of the problems i've heard of come from people using the living social deal. Even though it says it's in the "paid" stage it's probably already packed and ready to ship out. I don't really pay attention to what those little buttons say because I've gotten a box before when it still says pack.  You still have all next week, I'm sure you'll get your box soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Just a little update.. My box still says it's in the pack stage and I got my box in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so hopefully that tells ya something.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ditto on this method with no results. I will NOT be paying for Feb before receiving my Jan box. I can't believe they actually said "eventually" regarding shipping. So unprofessional and sounds like they don't have a clue what's happening within their own business. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence. And I'm still in the "paid" stage, and I paid before Jan 5. If they didn't anticipate an influx of new customers, then shame on them for not adequately preparing. It's just bad business. But it's an excellent way to ensure that many new subscribers won't come back for a second month. Weather delays aside, it's the complete absence of customer service that is the deal breaker for many.
Even if it is still in the pay stage, it's not actually sitting and not being packed. I've had two months where my box never hit the pack stage and just went right to the ship stage in time to get my box by my normal date of the 25th. I've had my status say my product was delivered when the tracking shows it still in transit. I think that is just a computer glitch. I would not worry about it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 23, 2014)

My prayers for the next few days.....Bless Mommy and Daddy and Hubby and my four little kitties, and please let me get my tracking email or box soon, Amen.



LOL


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 23, 2014)

For every comment about how the buttons are wrong and maybe it's shipped but just not updated - customer service has been completely unhelpful, and in my opinion rude, to me. That's my issue. They have also never once acknowledged to me that there is a delay. I'm glad others have has good luck with customer service, but that hasn't been my experience.



> Ditto on this method with no results. I will NOT be paying for Feb before receiving my Jan box. I can't believe they actually said "eventually" regarding shipping. So unprofessional and sounds like they don't have a clue what's happening within their own business. That doesn't exactly inspire confidence. And I'm still in the "paid" stage, and I paid before Jan 5. If they didn't anticipate an influx of new customers, then shame on them for not adequately preparing. It's just bad business. But it's an excellent way to ensure that many new subscribers won't come back for a second month. Weather delays aside, it's the complete absence of customer service that is the deal breaker for many.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 23, 2014)

> I'm sure you'll get shipping information soon. When I first start receiving glossy box's over a year ago I got them really late in the month and almost into the next month. If you ask me they've really stepped it up since then and have not had any problems getting my boxes. As for customer service I've never had a problem with them and they've always been so helpful. I've had missing and damaged products and they've always replaced them. Once I even got a product twice in 2 different boxes and they offered to let me send them a Â list of 5 past products i would be interested in and would send me one of them! I think the problem this month arose because of the living social deal and the weather. I don't know if it's true but most of the problems i've heard of come from people using the living social deal. Even though it says it's in the "paid" stage it's probably already packed and ready to ship out. I don't really pay attention to what those little buttons say because I've gotten a box before when it still says pack. Â You still have all next week, I'm sure you'll get your box soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Just a little update.. My box still says it's in the pack stage and I got my box in the mail today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so hopefully that tells ya something.


 Thanks, I hope that's the case. There are a lot of irregularities this month. I subbed for a year and dropped it because of shipping delays (not a fan of paying and then waiting 6+ weeks for what I bought to ship). I didn't use the living social deal. Just a regular old sub. I'm not impressed with CS since every message I've sent has so far been ignored not have I gotten a response on FB. I think that's what irritates me the most. I just have an "off" feeling about glossy going into silent mode and using terms like "eventually" to estimate shipping time when they do respond to a few people. My la prairie box is past the paid stage and I just got it this weekend. If this is a computer glitch, they need to either fix the glitch that makes customers antsy or opt to communicate with us in a timely fashion. I had this happen once lat year where it got down to the last week of a month and then I got a message (after I inquired no less) saying sorry, we're oversold and can't send you this month's advertised box." Feels like dÃ©jÃ  vu.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 23, 2014)

I would think if it's packed I would be able to use the back door method to track it. When I try, there's nothing showing yet. So if it's shipped, they forgot to tell the shipping company!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

My estimated delivery date is 1/20... but I do live on the west coast so maybe it'll arrive some time this week? (hopefully...) Still no tracking email for me though!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 23, 2014)

No tracking email here either.  My box page shows an estimated delivery between 1/21 and 1/25.  I am only signing up for this month's box so I'm hoping to get it soon enough to cancel February.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Then the people who already received their boxes must have the ability to alter the space-time continuum. Impressive. They honestly must think we're clueless and sheltered from the online world of social media and forums.

Well, Glossybox must have figured out time travel. They have my arrival date estimated on Jan 27, but my shipment date estimated for Jan 31. Wow! Forget beauty boxes, they'll make a fortune with their little secret, hehe!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not that I'm worried. With 4 kids I have plenty of legit things to worry about and this doesn't even make the list, lol. I think folks are more irritated than anything else. For me it's the cumulative effect of chasing after multiple orders long after paying for them. I sub to 8 different ones so I'm used to waiting (I've tried and dropped 7 others for various reasons, too). It would be nice just once to be in the first wave and not the dead last one. For any of my subs. I think those of us who were new to sub (or resub as in my case) have a concern that since the box is a sell out, as they pretty much all eventually do, coupled with the delays and lack of any communication with us directly, that the next thing we'll hear is "we're so sorry but we ran out so we will send you some other random stuff instead." It's not beyond the realm of possibility. Especially since many orders aren't even in the packing stage. I definitely want this box so that's the source of my concern. Waiting is part of the sub experience. Wondering if you'll get what you paid for is not.
I'm a bit worried about that too. If I know they are sending me a non-January box, I will write "return to sender" on it and just send it back to them, then try to get my money back. But hopefully they planned on selling out and pulled the plug as soon as their supply ran out.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know if it's true but most of the problems i've heard of come from people using the living social deal.


I've been with them since the Byrdie box in October - I'm still in the pack stage and have been forever.  I get nothing with the backdoor tracking URL still.  They billed me on 1/6.  My delivery date says:  "Between 1/20/14 and 2/1/14".  My main account page says:  "NEXT EDITION: GLOSSYBOX February 2014".

I don't think it necessarily matters on Living Social or not.  I guess we'll see if the delayed boxes have different items...

(I ordered the La Prairie box and it's also in the pack stage.  I've joked I'm going to let them race...)

Although I'm not really worried since they're updating Facebook / Twitter more and people are starting to get them and share - I do agree with all the new subscribers that they could make a better effort of keeping everyone updated.

They have no problem sending e-mail blasts and updating social media to get interest for the Men's Valentine's Box and the next Limited Edition La Prairie box (last Facebook teaser was 9 hours ago for that), or brag about January's box being sold out and promote pre-orders for February's box (last Facebook post was 5 hours ago for that) - but they're much more reserved about updating customers who have already paid and are still waiting.  Wednesday was the first day I've really felt they were even making an effort at trying to update those still waiting on the January box again, and I follow social media (and this forum) as much as I can.  Several of their customers do not.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm guessing that I'm getting the variation that we've seen on Instagram. I'm also guessing that those of you whose boxes haven't shipped are getting a different variation going out in a later wave.


----------



## jzim291 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I paid on the 3rd - no email about the delay, no shipping confirmation at this time.  My January box is in the pack stage.

I've been talking to a FB rep about my box and she has stated that I will get one.  I am just feeling a little antsy here because of the delays and the fact this box is sold out.
Nothing is ever really "sold out." In case there are missing boxes or errors, the company needs a stock pile to correct the situation. The "sold out," just prevents others from depleting that source. Glossybox is pretty great and you should be fine. I haven't gotten my box either, but we will!


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 23, 2014)

Glossybox is one of my favorite subs. I have found amazing products through them. I have never had to deal with their customer service. I just know that my box will arrive at the end of the month and I may or may not receive tracking before my box arrives. I like to think of it as a surprise. I cancel almost every month, wait for a spoiler and if I want, I resub for the month. None of the December spoilers interested me so I did "skip" December. January seems awesome to me so I ordered two boxes. Now that I've seen boxes on Instagram, I'm even more excited.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just in case anyone else was wondering... "makeup sponge applicator.What it does:Beautyblender® is the first ergonomically designed non-disposable sponge applicator that allows you to flawlessly apply your makeup. It's designed to be cleaned with its partner blendercleanser® making it super eco-friendly. It comes with an instructional pamphlet so you can quickly master your application technique.When wet, beautyblender doubles in size and becomes even softer, returning to its original size when it air dries. Its package can serve as a pedestal for drying it on your vanity. Not only is the smaller end the best applicator for concealer under the eyes and around the nose, but it's also ideal for achieving dramatic results with your eye shadow. Feel free to use the beautyblender with all types of makeup, including loose powder and mineral cosmetics.What else you need to know:This non-latex product is hypoallergenic and can last up to three to four months if cared for properly. Beautyblender is an Allure Best of Beauty Award Winner."


----------



## happyss (Jan 23, 2014)

I got mine glossybox last night, show you guys.


----------



## happyss (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, I have a question. I notice the shape of this white beautyblender looks a little different with my pink one. The white one is flabbier and longer than the old one. Is this right?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *happyss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, I have a question. I notice the shape of this white beautyblender looks a little different with my pink one. The white one is flabbier and longer than the old one. Is this right?
Mine look the same..


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 23, 2014)

Kind of sad to not see a variation on the boxes. But meh, still stoked for it! Thinking I need to jump on the La Prairie box before it sells out!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kind of sad to not see a variation on the boxes. But meh, still stoked for it! Thinking I need to jump on the La Prairie box before it sells out!
Well we haven't seen the ones that are being sent out in the later waves yet.. I personally like the no variation! Less people getting upset because someone else got a better product than them.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bet there's not a variation and that some of the product just got delayed in shipment due to storms which caused a delay on some but not all boxes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

I received my box today with a delivery estimate of 1/23-1/27. No variations to report.


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 23, 2014)

I sent a strongly worded email when I got the email where I was told it would ship "eventually". I just received a response back that said I should have a shipping notice in 2 days with my box to ship shortly thereafter - so I'm guessing by the end of next week? Idk. But they cancelled me for February at my request.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From one of the ig photos, the blush looks like the desert rose shade in a past gb in one of the other countries.
I got that blush in a German box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 23, 2014)

According to Bella's website:

http://www.bellapierre.com/corporate/business_rmu.html

Quote: Our Offer to you

Join a worldwide revolution in the mineral cosmetics industry
 â€¢     Full turnkey franchise support with NO FRANCHISE FEES.
 â€¢     Assistance with MALL PLACEMENT and LOCATION SETUP
 â€¢     FULL TRAINING available worldwide emphasizing education over aggressiveness, ensuring your sales staff has all the tools needed to create a loyal customer base of return clientele.
 â€¢     *Enjoy up to 1000% MARKUP.*
 â€¢     Free shipping on qualified orders
 â€¢     FREE DISPLAY on standard full sized cart or Kiosk orders
 â€¢     We will meet or match any competitive Prices or quotes
 â€¢     Low start-up cost and lightning fast return on investment
 â€¢     Private label available

1000%? Really? I admit, I actually like the blush, but WTF. I have a suspicion that this company makes more money on franchise opportunities and PLM than on their actual products.While they claim to be all natural/cruelty free/etc. I can't seem to figure out where they source their products from, except from China in general. I feel like if you're going to make the safety and ethical nature of your product a cornerstone of your business, you need to have more supply chain transparency.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 23, 2014)

> I bet there's not a variation and that some of the product just got delayed in shipment due to storms which caused a delay on some but not all boxes.


 That's what I was saying. Just too much crazy weather, they probably didn't get all the product they wanted to send.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey! New Glossybox subscriber here...I paid for the January box way back in December so I'm getting antsy, but the website says the Approximate Delivery Date: Between 1/13/14 and 1/25/14 so hopefully SOON!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to Bella's website:

http://www.bellapierre.com/corporate/business_rmu.html

1000%? Really? I admit, I actually like the blush, but WTF. I have a suspicion that this company makes more money on franchise opportunities and PLM than on their actual products.While they claim to be all natural/cruelty free/etc. I can't seem to figure out where they source their products from, except from China in general. I feel like if you're going to make the safety and ethical nature of your product a cornerstone of your business, you need to have more supply chain transparency. 

Ahhh! I don't like the sound of this. I agree with you about ethical and transparency part. Hmmmm


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my box (scheduled to get to me the 24th-28th), no variations from the already posted box.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 23, 2014)

I got a sort of response today from glossy that didn't make me feel much better. After a bunch of blah, blah, blah the bottom line was we're shipping in order of priority, which I assume meant existing subscribers get theirs first, then they're going in order of when everyone else placed their order. Try said they " hope" to get all orders filled in the next few weeks. Yes, weeks, plural. And they also said they just shipped the first boxes yesterday. Which is complete crap. Even though I'm a lawyer, I still loathe being lied to. Doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but it doesn't make me like it either! I've never heard of them using this order of priority shipping method but it leads me to believe there may be an issue with having sufficient stock. Given they had to wait for suppliers' products to reach them, perhaps they didn't get all they originally ordered. I guess I'll eventually see, sometime between now and mid-Feb. So far my decision to come back to glossy isn't feeling like a good one. It's just more effort than I'd like to put forth to get something I paid for and on a monthly basis. No bueno!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 23, 2014)

> Nothing is ever really "sold out." In case there are missing boxes or errors, the company needs a stock pile to correct the situation. The "sold out," just prevents others from depleting that source. Glossybox is pretty great and you should be fine. I haven't gotten my box either, but we will!


 But they do run out of stock since that happened to me last year. I was a current subscriber and they apparently ran out of a few products so they emailed on the last day of the month to say sorry, we can't send you what you ordered but we will send you some other stuff you've probably seen before . I'm paraphrasing but that was when I said adios to glossy. The beauty blender and Vichy sucked me back in this month. So yeah, I'm a bit nervous it's happening again. If I get it, great! If not, there won't be a third try.


----------



## jzim291 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


But they do run out of stock since that happened to me last year. I was a current subscriber and they apparently ran out of a few products so they emailed on the last day of the month to say sorry, we can't send you what you ordered but we will send you some other stuff you've probably seen before . I'm paraphrasing but that was when I said adios to glossy. The beauty blender and Vichy sucked me back in this month. So yeah, I'm a bit nervous it's happening again. If I get it, great! If not, there won't be a third try.

All true. I hope you get your box!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 23, 2014)

Meh, i love the box contents, don't love the company. That's unfortunately. Well, I love the contents, assuming I ever get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 23, 2014)

Found this Glossybox comment buried on Facebook (7 hours ago today):

"..._as soon as the order processes it goes into the 'pack' stage. It remains there until it is shipped, at which point you'll get an email with shipping/tracking info. We always ship toward the end of the month, but due to the delay, we are pushing into February, but it shouldn't be too much later than usual. We apologize for any frustration and if there is anything else we can help with, please don't hesitate to send us a private message with your questions._"

It was in response to a Facebook post that said:  "I assume I won't be getting my January box until February, which is very frustrating."


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found this Glossybox comment buried on Facebook (7 hours ago today):

"..._as soon as the order processes it goes into the 'pack' stage. It remains there until it is shipped, at which point you'll get an email with shipping/tracking info. We always ship toward the end of the month, but due to the delay, we are pushing into February, but it shouldn't be too much later than usual. We apologize for any frustration and if there is anything else we can help with, please don't hesitate to send us a private message with your questions._"

It was in response to a Facebook post that said:  "I assume I won't be getting my January box until February, which is very frustrating."
...are you serious, Glossybox? This is ridiculous.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...are you serious, Glossybox? This is ridiculous. 
I still can't believe they haven't posted anything about the delay on their website/ reached out to ALL of their customers. I haven't received a single email. If it wasn't for you ladies, I wouldn't have even known about the delay. I'd be sending a lot of emails questioning where by box is/ is it a mythical box. If a delay is THAT big, carrying over into the next month, your subscribers deserve to know. From what I've heard, this isn't the first time something like this has happened with no word from GB.

On another note, my box has been in IL for 4 days now. Just sitting there.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still can't believe they haven't posted anything about the delay on their website/ reached out to ALL of their customers. I haven't received a single email. If it wasn't for you ladies, I wouldn't have even known about the delay. I'd be sending a lot of emails questioning where by box is/ is it a mythical box. If a delay is THAT big, carrying over into the next month, your subscribers deserve to know. From what I've heard, this isn't the first time something like this has happened with no word from GB.

On another note, my box has been in IL for 4 days now. Just sitting there.
you know what they told me on FB message?   This was from the 22nd

Quote:  No one has received January Boxes yet because the earliest they were sent out was yesterday. I apologize that you never received our communication about late boxes, please let us know your email address so we can make sure you receive newsletters, although our most accurate and current information is always on our social media channels. Boxes will ship anytime between today and Tuesday. You will receive an email as soon as your box is shipping. (note: there is a short delay between when your box is actually on the way and when USPS is able to update tracking information).

Okay, so I am supposed to haunt their twitter and facebook page?  really?  I wonder why I get other emails from them, but not the one about my shipping delays.huh


----------



## biancardi (Jan 23, 2014)

omg - my order for the LE La Prairie box has a valid message for shipping.  But my january box still doesn't - lol


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 23, 2014)

I received my box today (West coast), and the contents are the same as what has already been posted. I'm excited to try the BB and blush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok..so I think I amusing my mind here but I swear I saw the other day of glossybox Facebook page that there was an issue with the modelco eyeliner (that came from Australia)and that anyone that received this in their box that has issues with it to call customer service. I remember the pic they had. I went back and poof..I can not find it anywhere. I was thinking to myself at the time what "issues" are with the eyeliner? Anyone else see this or remember this???


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 24, 2014)

> omg - my order for the LE La Prairie box has a valid message for shipping.Â  But my january box still doesn't - lol


 Mine too. I'll be shocked at this point if I actually get the advertised Jan box. That they are already delivering to the west coast I'm mine still hasn't shipped tells me they are rationing products on a first come first served basis. And given how they're slow leaking information this month, I won't be shocked to get an "oopsie, we ran out" message around Feb 1. I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine too. I'll be shocked at this point if I actually get the advertised Jan box. That they are already delivering to the west coast I'm mine still hasn't shipped tells me they are rationing products on a first come first served basis. And given how they're slow leaking information this month, I won't be shocked to get an "oopsie, we ran out" message around Feb 1. I really hope I'm wrong.
I'll be so annoyed if that happens. This is my first month with Glossybox and I've been really disappointed so far. :/


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fashion Diva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Mine too. I'll be shocked at this point if I actually get the advertised Jan box. That they are already delivering to the west coast I'm mine still hasn't shipped tells me they are rationing products on a first come first served basis. And given how they're slow leaking information this month, I won't be shocked to get an "oopsie, we ran out" message around Feb 1. I really hope I'm wrong.
That would make me very upset.  I signed up on 1/3, so I was not sitting around for this.  What cheeses me off is that their bloggers get the boxes first - what good is it to send it to the bloggers for review if other members don't even get it?  I have no idea how they are fulfilling their orders at this time.


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 24, 2014)

I finally got tracking numbers overnight through the 'backdoor' link for my January box and my La Prairie box - January's is going to me and the LP is going to Oklahoma.  They really are going to race!

I blinked twice when a number came up instead of an error message.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing!  (I was billed on 1/6 for the January box - I've been a subscriber since October.)

*crossing fingers* they send out a flood of new tracking numbers for everyone today!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 24, 2014)

I just saw that issue on boxycharm's Facebook but I don't remember seeing it with glossybox. If they sent out the same product though then it would make sense to have the same issue.



> Ok..so I think I amusing my mind here but I swear I saw the other day of glossybox Facebook page that there was an issue with the modelco eyeliner (that came from Australia)and that anyone that received this in their box that has issues with it to call customer service. I remember the pic they had. I went back and poof..I can not find it anywhere. I was thinking to myself at the time what "issues" are with the eyeliner? Anyone else see this or remember this???


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got tracking numbers overnight through the 'backdoor' link for my January box and my La Prairie box - January's is going to me and the LP is going to Oklahoma.  They really are going to race!

I blinked twice when a number came up instead of an error message.  I couldn't believe what I was seeing!  (I was billed on 1/6 for the January box - I've been a subscriber since October.)

*crossing fingers* they send out a flood of new tracking numbers for everyone today!
My box is about half way to me and I still don't have a real tracking email. I called GB out on their post today with the photo of the mail truck and said:

_"_"_Shortly after your box is out for delivery,you will receive an email with tracking information..." then where's my email because mine shipped on the 22nd. I've had to use a "backdoor" method of putting my order number in the tracking app on the Gossyb__ox website. My package is in Indiana. I should not have to do this. Also, why are CS reps saying shipping began on the 21st when people got boxes on the 21st and have commented such on the GB page and they have posted on Instagram their boxes since the 21st as well. Are these Glossybox recipients Time Lords now? Can they travel through time to retrieve their boxes? Because to receive a box the day you supposedly first began shipping that would be the only way. Careful, Glossybox, this shady CS behavior will lose you subscribers!"_

Their reply was this: 

_" Hi [my name] there is a delay between when the box is out for delivery and when you receive the email with your tracking information. Most of our packages go through one of the USPS outposts in Fishers, Indiana before it makes its way to you. I apologize for any CS response that might not be up to your standards and I'd love to help resolve any outstanding issues. Please send us a private message and we'd be more than happy to help in any way we can."_

Now, I'll probably get my proper tracking email today. No big deal. But those of you that have been getting the run around....I'd go call them out on it on their Facebook page and refuse to keep it private what shady answers they are giving you.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is about half way to me and I still don't have a real tracking email. I called GB out on their post today with the photo of the mail truck and said:

_"_"_Shortly after your box is out for delivery,you will receive an email with tracking information..." then where's my email because mine shipped on the 22nd. I've had to use a "backdoor" method of putting my order number in the tracking app on the Gossyb__ox website. My package is in Indiana. I should not have to do this. Also, why are CS reps saying shipping began on the 21st when people got boxes on the 21st and have commented such on the GB page and they have posted on Instagram their boxes since the 21st as well. Are these Glossybox recipients Time Lords now? Can they travel through time to retrieve their boxes? Because to receive a box the day you supposedly first began shipping that would be the only way. Careful, Glossybox, this shady CS behavior will lose you subscribers!"_

Their reply was this: 

_" Hi [my name] there is a delay between when the box is out for delivery and when you receive the email with your tracking information. Most of our packages go through one of the USPS outposts in Fishers, Indiana before it makes its way to you. I apologize for any CS response that might not be up to your standards and I'd love to help resolve any outstanding issues. Please send us a private message and we'd be more than happy to help in any way we can."_

Now, I'll probably get my proper tracking email today. No big deal. But those of you that have been getting the run around....I'd go call them out on it on their Facebook page and refuse to keep it private what shady answers they are giving you. 
I like how they also avoided answering the question regarding people receiving boxes the same day shipment started. I also sent a e-mail to them similar to this, just waiting for a reply back


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sla6793* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like how they also avoided answering the question regarding people receiving boxes the same day shipment started. I also sent a e-mail to them similar to this, just waiting for a reply back
Once I responded it was not me having these issues, they still haven't said anything back. They're trying not to incriminate themselves. It's almost like "one hand doesn't know what the other is doing". Order fulfillment is doing one thing and CS thinks they are doing another.


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 24, 2014)

hmmmm.....I hope the back door doesn't go away though lol....

Its nice to know its there and that my boxes are coming even though I don't have the official email to say they are!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hmmmm.....I hope the back door doesn't go away though lol....

Its nice to know its there and that my boxes are coming even though I don't have the official email to say they are!
I doubt it really. It's a part of the shipping company they use. Birchbox uses the same one and the back door method works for them too. Glossybox can't take that away.


----------



## Sarahv84 (Jan 24, 2014)

I got my mom a gift subscription for Christmas. The tracking info on the back door method says it's out for delivery today....but of course I didn't get an email notification saying it shipped. So, we'll see if she actually gets it. My monthly subscription (the $$ for which was taken out of my bank account on 1/3) is supposedly scheduled for delivery on 1/27....but there's no tracking info. C'est la vie! I guess it will come when it comes. I just really hope I don't get another face cream.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Once I responded it was not me having these issues, they still haven't said anything back. They're trying not to incriminate themselves. It's almost like "one hand doesn't know what the other is doing". Order fulfillment is doing one thing and CS thinks they are doing another. 
I got a very generic e-mail back stating that all boxes would be shipped out this week and that I'll receive tracking information as soon as it is sent from their warehouse. Nothing at all to do with what I initially e-mailed them about.


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 24, 2014)

I am really trying to not get irritated but I am loosing all grip here.  I understand that they have issues with the weather..ok.  But my box still shows that it is in "pay"  It hasn't moved to pack at all!!  And says my next box is FEB. Really?? This is my very first box.  I have been waiting and waiting for over a year and I finally decided to take the plunge b/c of the beauty blender. I can't use the backdoor method to see anything.  GRRR...... Anybody else has theirs still in "pay"?


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really trying to not get irritated but I am loosing all grip here.  I understand that they have issues with the weather..ok.  But my box still shows that it is in "pay"  It hasn't moved to pack at all!!  And says my next box is FEB. Really?? This is my very first box.  I have been waiting and waiting for over a year and I finally decided to take the plunge b/c of the beauty blender. I can't use the backdoor method to see anything.  GRRR...... Anybody else has theirs still in "pay"? 




Mine last month and November sat with pay checked off until I got my tracking info. It skipped "pack" altogether.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 24, 2014)

> I am really trying to not get irritated but I am loosing all grip here.Â  I understand that they have issues with the weather..ok.Â  But my box still shows that it is in "pay"Â  It hasn't moved to pack at all!!Â  And says my next box is FEB.Â Really?? This is my very first box.Â  I have been waiting and waiting for over a year and I finally decided to take the plunge b/c of the beauty blender. I can't use the backdoor method to see anything.Â  GRRR...... Anybody else has theirs still in "pay"?Â


 I'm still in the pay stage as well. No back door tracking info. I ordered and paid on 1/16. This is also my first box because of the beauty blender. Maybe next week will be our lucky week!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

who used the promo fanfav and did you get yours yet?  I am wondering if that is why I am still waiting.  Having to add that lipstick might just put them over the edge - lol


----------



## LadyK (Jan 24, 2014)

The crazy shipping and issues with stock are why I left GB in the first place.  I just want my beauty blender so I can cancel again.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to stop hounding my GB account and just do something else - lol


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine has been in Fishers, IN for 4 days now....


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 24, 2014)

I know they're getting swamped with emails, but I wrote to them just in case the squeaky wheels were getting their boxes sooner. I got a very quick response saying my box will go out early next week, and they gave me 200 glossydots. I don't mind the delay, as long as it goes out next week and I get a beauty blender. This is the last box of a six-month sub, so it does factor into my decision to resubscribe or not. We'll see.


----------



## smichelle (Jan 24, 2014)

So is gloss delivered by ups or the normal mail? Lol I haven't gotten one in so long that I forgot!?!


----------



## Queennie (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my tracking information today! Can't wait!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 24, 2014)

> I know they're getting swamped with emails, but I wrote to themÂ just in case the squeaky wheels were getting their boxes sooner. I got a very quick response saying my box will go out early next week, and they gave me 200 glossydots. I don't mind the delay, as long as it goes out next week and I get a beauty blender. This is the last box of a six-month sub, so it does factor into my decision to resubscribe or not. We'll see.Â


 I emailed them, too...all I got was basically a "you'll get it when you get it." It was clipped and a bit rude. All I heard was how amazing gb was, so I signed up, and this is my first experience. Lovely.


----------



## SerenaC (Jan 24, 2014)

This will be my third GB and have just received the tracking number for my box.  Yea!  So excited!  I have sensitive skin, oily skin (could not use last month's pumpkin mask).    Has anyone tried  the Vichy moisturizer?  Is it light or heavy?


----------



## itsMac (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is a little concerning to me. I paid for my box on the 6th as a new subscriber. Since then, I have gotten nothing from glossybox--no info about the delay, no shipping confirmation, etc. Now I'm worried that I'll be missing out as well when I specifically joined for the beauty blender. :/

I'm in the same boat! I ordered a monthly sub for me, plus a gift sub for my friend for her birthday...I was charged on December 27th. Since receiving my invoice, I have had zero communication via email with glossybox. I called them today and the representative (Jessie?Chelsea?) said there was a delay and it would ship, but my concern is no emails, or anything! If it weren't for this forum, I'd have had no idea what was going on...not the greatest first impression


----------



## teamomof8 (Jan 24, 2014)

I actually cancelled shortly after I was billed for the January box and before we knew of the shipping delays. We are saving for a big vacation and giving up some of my monthly subs was my contribution.  I actually really like Glossy Box but I will be totally fine without it for a few months.  





I got a tracking email today, my box shows as shipped on Wednesday with an estimated delivery date of the 29th-31st of January.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

Tracking email! Yay yay yay! ::happydance::


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 24, 2014)

I sent glossybox an email after seeing your post... figured I could at least get an idea where my box is. Got a reply within an hour and also got 200 glossydots. My box isn't shipping until early next week. I'm happy to at least have an idea of what to expect. Looks like my gift box for my SIL isn't going to make it by her birthday though....


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  _Are these Glossybox recipients Time Lords now? Can they travel through time to retrieve their boxes? Because to receive a box the day you supposedly first began shipping that would be the only way. Careful, Glossybox, this shady CS behavior will lose you subscribers!"_

LOVE this!!!  






My recent Facebook exchanges with them...

18 hours ago:  From me_ - "_LIKE if you're excited to receive this in your January GLOSSYBOX!_" - Hey at this point, I'd just be excited to receive my January Glossybox, period! 



  I've been in the pack phase forever..._


8 hours ago: From  GLOSSYBOX - Hi Robyn, the pack phase takes the longest and then as soon as your box is out for delivery, you will receive an email and see the progress bar move into the shipping phase. We did have to delay our shipment this month due to weather, so boxes are a bit behind schedule, but I assure you that if your payment went through, your January Box will be in your arms soon.

10 minutes ago:  From me - _GLOSSYBOX - Thank you for the reply! Might I humbly suggest that you make an e-mail announcement / Facebook announcement / Twitter announcement once again to cover all of your bases and make sure all of your subscribers get the word.

Reading forums, social media, and blogs the last few days (and I read a lot) - your customer service ratings are taking a HUGE hit with new customers (especially the influx of new subscribers through the Living Social offer). Many of your official Facebook and e-mail responses do not mesh, and they ARE being compared online by the people receiving them. It also rubs several the wrong way to see you bragging about a "SOLD OUT!" box while promoting the sale of a new one, when you are still not even shipping many of those "SOLD OUT!" boxes whose delivery dates now allude to February - the month of the new box you are now promoting the sale of.

It would be much faster to update the masses at once, in bulk, with one more quick mea culpa including a current update -before the weekend- rather than leading people to create their own conclusions (which are not always favorable to your company from what I've seen). Don't expect your paying customers to read social media by default. Write them via an e-mail update / apology and refer them here to social media for more accurate, immediate up-to-date announcements! You never have trouble writing your customer base multiple times and posting to Facebook when you want to sell a new box, or a limited edition box. But when a delay such as this happens, it's been 10 full days (January 14th) since you e-mailed an official notice and 10 full days (January 14th) since you posted an official Facebook notice.

Through the backdoor tracking method referenced here previously, I was able to finally see a tracking number for my package for the first time today. It still shows up in the "Pack" phase on your site, but at least a number is "something" to cling to... Many others aren't so lucky. And it's your choice to help them decide how to feel about that._

Do I think they'll listen?  Hahahaha - that was a good one! 



 But I feel a bit better!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOVE this!!!  





My recent Facebook exchanges with them...

18 hours ago:  From me_ - "_LIKE if you're excited to receive this in your January GLOSSYBOX!_" - Hey at this point, I'd just be excited to receive my January Glossybox, period! 



  I've been in the pack phase forever..._

10 minutes ago:  From me - _GLOSSYBOX - Thank you for the reply! Might I humbly suggest that you make an e-mail announcement / Facebook announcement / Twitter announcement once again to cover all of your bases and make sure all of your subscribers get the word.

Reading forums, social media, and blogs the last few days (and I read a lot) - your customer service ratings are taking a HUGE hit with new customers (especially the influx of new subscribers through the Living Social offer). Many of your official Facebook and e-mail responses do not mesh, and they ARE being compared online by the people receiving them. It also rubs several the wrong way to see you bragging about a "SOLD OUT!" box while promoting the sale of a new one, when you are still not even shipping many of those "SOLD OUT!" boxes whose delivery dates now allude to February - the month of the new box you are now promoting the sale of.

It would be much faster to update the masses at once, in bulk, with one more quick mea culpa including a current update -before the weekend- rather than leading people to create their own conclusions (which are not always favorable to your company from what I've seen). Don't expect your paying customers to read social media by default. Write them via an e-mail update / apology and refer them here to social media for more accurate, immediate up-to-date announcements! You never have trouble writing your customer base multiple times and posting to Facebook when you want to sell a new box, or a limited edition box. But when a delay such as this happens, it's been 10 full days (January 14th) since you e-mailed an official notice and 10 full days (January 14th) since you posted an official Facebook notice.

Through the backdoor tracking method referenced here previously, I was able to finally see a tracking number for my package for the first time today. It still shows up in the "Pack" phase on your site, but at least a number is "something" to cling to... Many others aren't so lucky. And it's your choice to help them decide how to feel about that._

Do I think they'll listen?  Hahahaha - that was a good one! 



 But I feel a bit better!
I doubt they will listen. I logged on my FB and saw a Glossybox FB update going to a person called "Dot" but when I clicked to read the entire thing it's been deleted. The beginning of it declared "Dot we did begin our shipping on the 21st..." 

THAT is what is driving me nuts. The claim that all boxes began shipping the 21st when they obviously didn't. They won't even acknowledge this happened.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey! New Glossybox subscriber here...I paid for the January box way back in December so I'm getting antsy, but the website says the Approximate Delivery Date: Between 1/13/14 and 1/25/14 so hopefully SOON!
Welcome!  Hope you get your box soon, I am still waiting for tracking.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sarahv84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my mom a gift subscription for Christmas. The tracking info on the back door method says it's out for delivery today....but of course I didn't get an email notification saying it shipped. So, we'll see if she actually gets it. My monthly subscription (the $$ for which was taken out of my bank account on 1/3) is supposedly scheduled for delivery on 1/27....but there's no tracking info. C'est la vie! I guess it will come when it comes. I just really hope I don't get another face cream.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really trying to not get irritated but I am loosing all grip here.  I understand that they have issues with the weather..ok.  But my box still shows that it is in "pay"  It hasn't moved to pack at all!!  And says my next box is FEB. Really?? This is my very first box.  I have been waiting and waiting for over a year and I finally decided to take the plunge b/c of the beauty blender. I can't use the backdoor method to see anything.  GRRR...... Anybody else has theirs still in "pay"? 




Mine is showing the same thing and no tracking. I came back for the beauty blender so I really hope I get it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SerenaC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This will be my third GB and have just received the tracking number for my box.  Yea!  So excited!  I have sensitive skin, oily skin (could not use last month's pumpkin mask).    Has anyone tried  the Vichy moisturizer?  Is it light or heavy?
Welcome, I have not personally tried it but I have friends that love it.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I sent glossybox an email after seeing your post... figured I could at least get an idea where my box is. Got a reply within an hour and also got 200 glossydots. My box isn't shipping until early next week. I'm happy to at least have an idea of what to expect. Looks like my gift box for my SIL isn't going to make it by her birthday though....
Welcome!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

My shipping hasn't updated in 5 days... -___-

Probably not going to resub after my 3-months end in February.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Just sent Glossybox an email complaining about the lack of communication as well as the lack of updates with shipping... hopefully they'll have some sort of an answer for me by Monday. Really displeased with how my first month with this subscription is turning out. :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

> Just sent Glossybox an email complaining about the lack of communication as well as the lack of updates with shipping... hopefully they'll have some sort of an answer for me by Monday. Really displeased with how my first month with this subscription is turning out. :/Â


 It's my first month too. I emailed them because I wasn't sure if I was getting January or February as my first box. The site makes it very unclear... They basically gave me a copy and paste answer saying my box would ship eventually. But essentially, they didn't answer my question at all. I hope this isn't a trend with them since I signed up for 6 months!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 24, 2014)

> who used the promo fanfav and did you get yours yet?Â  I am wondering if that is why I am still waiting.Â  Having to add that lipstick might just put them over the edge - lol


 I didn't use any promo code just a straight up sub and I'm still waiting. I'm absolutely convinced now they have run out of items and are playing hide the ball (or is it hide the beauty blender? Lol) until they see if they can get more in to finish packing boxes for those of us (and there are many) still waiting for any movement. That's the point and the unspoken reality of their response to me that they're shipping in priority order, first come first served. Why else ship that way unless they're rationing what they do have in stock? Like I've said, this exact thing happened to me last year and I dropped them like a bad hair, not because of the delay but because of the lies and the fact I had to hunt down information at every step, including getting them to admit they had run out on the first day of the next month. History repeating itself. And if those douchebags ever responded to me with something like "sorry our CS isn't up to your standards...." I'd go nuclear on them via every social media forum known to the modern world. I figure my sharp tongue is my moneymaker so I might as well use it for something personal versus just at work!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 24, 2014)

> I didn't use any promo code just a straight up sub and I'm still waiting. I'm absolutely convinced now they have run out of items and are playing hide the ball (or is it hide the beauty blender? Lol) until they see if they can get more in to finish packing boxes for those of us (and there are many) still waiting for any movement. That's the point and the unspoken reality of their response to me that they're shipping in priority order, first come first served. Why else ship that way unless they're rationing what they do have in stock? Like I've said, this exact thing happened to me last year and I dropped them like a bad hair, not because of the delay but because of the lies and the fact I had to hunt down information at every step, including getting them to admit they had run out on the first day of the next month. History repeating itself. And if those douchebags ever responded to me with something like "sorry our CS isn't up to your standards...." I'd go nuclear on them via every social media forum known to the modern world. I figure my sharp tongue is my moneymaker so I might as well use it for something personal versus just at work!


 For what it's worth, I don't think they give a crap about losing new subscribers. I think they make their big $ on the LE boxes anyway and those don't require a sub to buy. I for one know I'm done after this box. And I won't come back a second time. Because this is just absurd.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's my first month too. I emailed them because I wasn't sure if I was getting January or February as my first box. The site makes it very unclear... They basically gave me a copy and paste answer saying my box would ship eventually. But essentially, they didn't answer my question at all. I hope this isn't a trend with them since I signed up for 6 months!
If they give me a copy and paste answer I'm going to be very disappointed... and I'll probably try to call them to see if their representatives can give a copy and paste answer over the phone.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Not sure why people are having such problems with their customer service.. I'm guessing they are extremely over loaded with new subscribers and people wanting to know where their boxes are. I've been subscribed to them since a few months after they first started and i've never had one issue with them. They've always replaced damaged or missing products and offered me new products when I received the same product twice. They've always seemed to ship out in waves so I don't think it's the whole they don't have enough product thing. I also don't think it's the whole new subscribers are last or people who used a promoâ€¦ I used my points to get this box for free, so if anything you'd think mine would go out last since they are making no money off of it! I don't know.. This is just my opinion but I know someones going to jump all over me for not being on the hate glossy box bandwagonâ€¦.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

WELL. I got the "It'll get to you eventually" response as well. I've only had to email GB's CS once in the past due to a product leaking and they went above and beyond to get my replacement to me within a few days (3, I think). They were very short with me (mind you I was very polite to them- I simply asked about shipping because I hadn't gotten anything about delays and my box hasn't moved from IL in a week) and basically they just told me to "keep checking their FB". I don't have a FB. Is that the only way they attempt to reach their clients...?


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 24, 2014)

I got emails with tracking info....doing the happy dance but my account says they are due to arrive jan 30-feb 1....this is my 2nd box on a 12 month sub and my account was debited jan 6. Hope you all hear something soon but in previous months I've been towards the middle of the shipping waves so if assume that there are boxes that are still due to go out.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

> WELL. I got the "It'll get to you eventually" response as well. I've only had to email GB's CS once in the past due to a product leaking and they went above and beyond to get my replacement to me within a few days (3, I think). They were very short with me (mind you I was very polite to them- I simply asked about shipping because I hadn't gotten anything about delays and my box hasn't moved from IL in a week) and basically theyÂ just told me to "keep checking their FB". I don't have a FB. Is that the only way they attempt to reach their clients...?


 I don't have Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, or anything else for that matter. Besides pintrest. Basically pintrest and here are my only social media outlets. Even though I know I'm in the minority with not having any of that stuff, companies shouldn't just assume that everyone uses those types of sites and apps. They're missing out on a decent chunk of their subscriber base by only giving information via that type of media. I kind of find it unprofessional, to be honest.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 24, 2014)

I just sent them another message trying to hit them where it might hurt most, financially, because I'm sick of getting the runaround and being strung along like a chump. I reminded them that this debacle is going to cost them a small fortune in credit card chargeback fees when folks start disputing the charges with their credit card companies and/or PayPal. Legally they are obligated to conclude the transaction within 30-45 days max (depending on the state, but under the uniform commercial code it's 45 days) from the date they first charged the buyer. After that point, if they don't automatically issue refunds, they're on the hook for the fees charged by the credit processing company they use when they have to process the chargebacks. I can't believe I had to start quoting statutes to a beauty sub. I actually was laughing out loud for real while typing my message to glossy. Not because it's funny that we haven't gotten what we paid for, but because I'm quoting federal law to people responsible for packing up boxes of eyeshadow and face cream. It's at least a little funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 24, 2014)

> I just sent them another message trying to hit them where it might hurt most, financially, because I'm sick of getting the runaround and being strung along like a chump. I reminded them that this debacle is going to cost them a small fortune in credit card chargeback fees when folks start disputing the charges with their credit card companies and/or PayPal. Legally they are obligated to conclude the transaction within 30-45 days max (depending on the state, but under the uniform commercial code it's 45 days) from the date they first charged the buyer. After that point, if they don't automatically issue refunds, they're on the hook for the fees charged by the credit processing company they use when they have to process the chargebacks. I can't believe I had to start quoting statutes to a beauty sub. I actually was laughing out loud for real while typing my message to glossy. Not because it's funny that we haven't gotten what we paid for, but because I'm quoting federal law to people responsible for packing up boxes of eyeshadow and face cream. It's at least a little funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is hilarious! And note to self: Hit up MUT if I ever need a lawyer. Lmao.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 24, 2014)

Glossybox makes me sad. On one hand I am so excited to get my boxes (2) but.... I have no tracking for either... :/ what's going on, I've been a long time member and paid them in advance with my one year subbie.. I never got an email or anything telling me about the delay, just updates through here or facebook :/ that's just rude.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 24, 2014)

It was glossy CS who told me they are shipping in "priority order-order payment." And I literally heard this same explanation a year ago and they eventually emailed to say they couldn't fulfill my order because they had run out of product due to "overwhelming demand." So that's where the idea started they were rationing - from glossy. I don't hate or love any sub, I just want a straight answer and what I paid for. They shouldn't be packing la prairie boxes until they finish with the monthly subs. That's just common sense. To me the true test of a company's CS is how they respond in these kinds of scenarios. And this hasn't been good. Not at all.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

they took my money on 1/3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so disappointed in the lack of communication and outreach to their members.   I want to cancel my sub before they yank out $$ for february - when do they normally take out money on a monthly basis?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Just a thought (Once Again My Opinion) did people check their spam or junk mail for the glossy box emails? Because I had a friend who thought she wasn't getting the emails but her email filters flagged it as spam so she never saw she got it. Plus I know some people spam filter deletes things within a few days if you don't check it.. at least thats what mine does.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm right there with you. I subbed about three months after they debuted. I've had the best luck calling CS. Girl, remember the good ole days when we got our boxes 2 weeks into the next month? I still. Don't get tracking emails until after my box is delivered and my account rarely moves in the pay/pack/ship anymore. I don't even try to track my package anymore. I know I'll get it, I know how they operate and it's fine by me.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a thought (Once Again My Opinion) did people check their spam or junk mail for the glossy box emails? Because I had a friend who thought she wasn't getting the emails but her email filters flagged it as spam so she never saw she got it. Plus I know some people spam filter deletes things within a few days if you don't check it.. at least thats what mine does.
yep I checked.  Nothing there.  I did get the sneak peeks with no problems and the la prairie LE as well.

no email about the delays.


----------



## luckyme502 (Jan 24, 2014)

When will my GLOSSYBOX ship?

GLOSSYBOX will begin shipping the third week of every month; with an estimated delivery of 5-10 business days. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once available.

The above is from the Glossybox website under FAQs.  This is the third full week of January.  They are doing what they said they would, which is begin shipping the third week of the month.  I guess I don't understand why some people seem so upset that a company is doing what they promised to do.  

As for the law, this is from the FTCs website:

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm right there with you. I subbed about three months after they debuted. I've had the best luck calling CS.

Girl, remember the good ole days when we got our boxes 2 weeks into the next month? I still. Don't get tracking emails until after my box is delivered and my account rarely moves in the pay/pack/ship anymore. I don't even try to track my package anymore. I know I'll get it, I know how they operate and it's fine by me.
Yes this is exactly what I was thinking about! I used to be LUCKY if I got my box before the end of the month but I always got it! I usually get my boxes earlier now but it's usually around this very week and sure enough I got my box this week. I totally understand with the weather delays I mean even UPS has refused to deliver in some areas until better weather! Then back at the beginning of the month I didn't get mail for most of the week due to snow. I think people need to keep in mind the whole postal system is a bit slow right now with this wacky weather around the country.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just a thought (Once Again My Opinion) did people check their spam or junk mail for the glossy box emails? Because I had a friend who thought she wasn't getting the emails but her email filters flagged it as spam so she never saw she got it. Plus I know some people spam filter deletes things within a few days if you don't check it.. at least thats what mine does.
My spam doesn't empty unless I empty it out myself. I checked it long ago for their emails and didn't see anything. I'm sure that was the case for a number of folks.
Good idea to check it, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I totally understand that they probably have a ton of people emailing them with their concerns about this box. It's probably getting really annoying to them. If I learned anything from my years in CS it's to NEVER let your customer see you frustrated. It makes them panic that you don't know what you're doing and leaves a bad taste in their mouth when it comes to your company. It bothered me that CS claimed the boxes were shipping on a certain date yet bloggers were receiving them long before. It bothered me that the CS that messaged me, and others, back was kind of rude when I had only asked a question.

I have loved my past GBs and the CS members I've dealt with in the past. I don't think it's ok that they're being so short with their customers when they have a right to be concerned that it's the end of the month, their money has been taken and there's nothing to show for it.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

My question to the CS was actually why my tracking number had been working, stopped working, and then actually changed to an entirely different tracking number. I run an online shop and know shipping can be kinda crazy. It's more the CS service that made me boil over, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jan 24, 2014)

> It was glossy CS who told me they are shipping in "priority order-order payment." And I literally heard this same explanation a year ago and they eventually emailed to say they couldn't fulfill my order because they had run out of product due to "overwhelming demand." So that's where the idea started they were rationing - from glossy. I don't hate or love any sub, I just want a straight answer and what I paid for. They shouldn't be packing la prairie boxes until they finish with the monthly subs. That's just common sense. To me the true test of a company's CS is how they respond in these kinds of scenarios. And this hasn't been good. Not at all.


 Their CS is unpaid (unless that's changed recently) interns and they have never been privy to what's really going on. It's sad but that's their norm and it doesn't hurt their bottom line for long. It's been hit or miss CS from the get go. The la prairie box is limited in quantity and won't take long for them to pack since it's one brand. I agree the January box should take priority but I doubt it has much of an impact.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When will my GLOSSYBOX ship?

GLOSSYBOX will begin shipping the third week of every month; with an estimated delivery of 5-10 business days. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once available.

The above is from the Glossybox website under FAQs.  This is the third full week of January.  They are doing what they said they would, which is begin shipping the third week of the month.  I guess I don't understand why some people seem so upset that a company is doing what they promised to do.  

As for the law, this is from the FTCs website:

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.
I have to agree.. the usually don't begin shipping out until this week and they did ACTUALLY they shipped out earlier because mine was shipped on the 17th , or at least it was given to the mailing service then. Just like ipsy or birch box they ship out in waves.. but no one freaks out at them for not receiving stuff at the exact same time as everyone else.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WELL. I got the "It'll get to you eventually" response as well. I've only had to email GB's CS once in the past due to a product leaking and they went above and beyond to get my replacement to me within a few days (3, I think). They were very short with me (mind you I was very polite to them- I simply asked about shipping because I hadn't gotten anything about delays and my box hasn't moved from IL in a week) and basically they just told me to "keep checking their FB". I don't have a FB. Is that the only way they attempt to reach their clients...?
Oh my goodness, this sounds sooo familiar! When I called the CS rep was super short with me; and I'm sure she's getting the same questions over and over again, so I understand she's tired of the same old, same old...but they're lack of communication isn't leaving me any options but to call! But when I said I had only gotten my invoice and nothing else she said "well we've been updating our social media, so you could have seen it there"...I didn't realize that I was expected to follow them on social media for updates...I figured email was enough!  I might only be a one month subscriber, because none of my other subs have had such a lack of contact (seriously...bb, ipsy, wantable, popsugar, FFF.....they email me every freaking day!!!!)


----------



## itsMac (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they took my money on 1/3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so disappointed in the lack of communication and outreach to their members.   I want to cancel my sub before they yank out $$ for february - when do they normally take out money on a monthly basis?
When I called today the CS rep said I had to cancel by February 1...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When will my GLOSSYBOX ship?

GLOSSYBOX will begin shipping the third week of every month; with an estimated delivery of 5-10 business days. Your tracking number will be emailed to you once available.

The above is from the Glossybox website under FAQs.  This is the third full week of January.  They are doing what they said they would, which is begin shipping the third week of the month.  I guess I don't understand why some people seem so upset that a company is doing what they promised to do.  

As for the law, this is from the FTCs website:

Complying With The Rule By law, you must have a reasonable basis for stating that a product can be shipped within a certain time. If your advertising doesn't clearly and prominently state the shipment period, you must have a reasonable basis for believing that you can ship within 30 days.

If you can't ship within the promised time (or within 30 days if you made no promise), you must notify the customer of the delay, provide a revised shipment date and explain his right to cancel and get a full and prompt refund.

For definite delays of up to 30 days, you may treat the customer's silence as agreeing to the delay. But for longer or indefinite delays - and second and subsequent delays - you must get the customer's written, electronic or verbal consent to the delay. If the customer doesn't give you his okay, you must promptly refund all the money the customer paid you without being asked by the customer.

Finally, you have the right to cancel orders that you can't fill in a timely manner, but you must promptly notify the customer of your decision and make a prompt refund.

I agree with you as well. This just feels like a typical Glossybox month for me, and it's really not a big deal. I received my tracking this morning and I should be receiving my box before the end of the month, so I'm satisfied. I just always know Glossybox will arrive late in the month and with the small possibility of it coming a couple days into the next month. If it comes earilier than that, then great, but this is just what I expect.



My tracking shows it shipped two days ago, so that's well within the third full week!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I called today the CS rep said I had to cancel by February 1...




Good to know... I'm not upset about the late shipping and all that, but since it's my first month I wanted to see a box in person before I decided whether to keep/extend my sub. Think I'll head over, cancel and decide if I want to re-up when spoilers come out for Feb


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know... I'm not upset about the late shipping and all that, but since it's my first month I wanted to see a box in person before I decided whether to keep/extend my sub. Think I'll head over, cancel and decide if I want to re-up when spoilers come out for Feb 
They aren't late on shipping. Their site states they begin shipping the 3rd week of the month and they did that. Just takes some time for all the waves to go out.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know... I'm not upset about the late shipping and all that, but since it's my first month I wanted to see a box in person before I decided whether to keep/extend my sub. Think I'll head over, cancel and decide if I want to re-up when spoilers come out for Feb 
Yeah I feel the same...I'm not upset about the late shipping, I get that (polar vortex 2.0!!!) ...but the zero emails sort of rubs me the wrong way...I sort of wanted to see a box before I decide to continue or end it, but I might just cancel and re-sub!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They aren't late on shipping. Their site states they begin shipping the 3rd week of the month and they did that. Just takes some time for all the waves to go out.
According to my order page - it stated that delivery for my January box was estimated between 1/13 and 1/25.  So, to me, this is very late on shipping.  They even stated that they were late to ship this month.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my order page - it stated that delivery for my January box was estimated between 1/13 and 1/25.  So, to me, this is very late on shipping.  They even stated that they were late to ship this month.
But the thing is it's exactly that an estimate. The estimate was probably for normal shipping conditions which this month most postal systems haven't had. At least around me they haven't.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But the thing is it's exactly that an estimate. The estimate was probably for normal shipping conditions which this month most postal systems haven't had. At least around me they haven't. 
right - so now I am confused.  This shipping is late by GB's own standards.  They did not communicate to many of their members about the late shipment.  They did not update the order page so members thought they should get their boxes during that time frame.

obviously that isn't the case - they ARE late on shipping.   They've admitted to it when asked directly about it.   I haven't had issues with my other subs (unless they are indie subs and stuck in snow country).


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to my order page - it stated that delivery for my January box was estimated between 1/13 and 1/25.  So, to me, this is very late on shipping.  They even stated that they were late to ship this month.
Right. I have no idea what their normal shipping times are, but they themselves stated that shipping was delayed this month. Which is fine, whatever. My Lip Factory was a bit late too, and I got a notice from them as well. I don't have to have this box right now to complete my life, ha. It'll get here when it gets here. Now, I will admit that I am not nearly this laid back about other subs... Meme Box for instance. I would be flipping out. Though not on their CS cause they have pretty amazing CS in my experiences so far. No, I would just be inventing all kinds of disaster scenarios in my head about why I was never going to get it ever and stalking my postal truck. Completely normal.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2014)

Well isn't this is annoying?

I don't think they gave priority to current subscribers, if so I'd have my box since I've been a subscriber for well over a year and never canceled/resubbed. I do not have my box or shipping notice and my status isn't updated beyond packing. 

I'm not even going to bother stressing over a box of makeup until NEXT weekend arrives and I don't have my box or a shipping notice.  Next week is still January. And if you've subbed with GB for any period of time you know they generally ship the third week of the month, and boxes generally arrive the 4th week of the month. Some have spilled over into the next month, but not more than a day or so or for some outstanding circumstance.  Weather, an influx of subscribers due to a coveted item and a living social deal, yeah I bet they're dealing with a bit of a delay.

I think I'm getting a headache from rolling my eyes...


----------



## EevieK (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## sldb (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been a subscriber since last year. I'm not worried about this month at all. They do not seem to be shipping late. In the past, I have received my box anywhere from the 17th of the month to the 2nd of the next month. Using the back door method, I can see that my box shipped today. I expect that I will receive it the middle of next week.


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 24, 2014)

> I've been a subscriber since last year. I'm not worried about this month at all. They do not seem to be shipping late. In the past, I have received my box anywhere from the 17th of the month to the 2nd of the next month. Using the back door method, I can see that my box shipped today. I expect that I will receive it the middle of next week.


 Same here!! Well get our boxes everyone! Patience! I can't wait to get mine and it will get here. They are not late yet!!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jan 24, 2014)

> I'm right there with you. I subbed about three months after they debuted. I've had the best luck calling CS. Girl, remember the good ole days when we got our boxes 2 weeks into the next month? I still. Don't get tracking emails until after my box is delivered and my account rarely moves in the pay/pack/ship anymore. I don't even try to track my package anymore. I know I'll get it, I know how they operate and it's fine by me.


 Same here. I know glossybox is notoriously unpredictable so I don't bother asking questions until the 7th or so into the following month and I don't bother tracking it. I suppose if they ship the third week of the month and then you have to tack on 10 business days the 1st week would be an average arrival date. I always get my box regardless there are just times when it unexpectedly shows up early. A few months ago I got my box way after everyone here around the 8th or so. I get why people new to the sub might be concerned but this is a pretty common occurrence for glossybox. Their poor CS really should be trained to at least know the general guidelines so they aren't sending out mixed messages to their customers. Sounds like they're taking a beating this month. I did not know they were just interns!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, getting Glossyboxes very late in the month or even early in the next month is very common, I would have even considered it standard, but they have been doing better recently...I guess I just don't see it as a huge ordeal. I've always gotten my boxes. I'm sure I'll get this one. It might be later than I'd choose, but it's certainly not worth stressing myself over...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2014)

The thing that people/new subscribers needs to understand upfront about Glossybox is that they ALWAYS ship late.  This is just the way the company has always been since box #1-  its very rare if you get your box before the 22nd of the month- expect it towards the end.  They're awesome boxes with deluxe sizes... you just have to wait a little.  I've realized in life that its all about expectations.... Ladies... don't expect GB to come until the very end of the month... if they come earlier .. think of it as a bonus!!!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been subbing for a couple months now so I'm also accustomed to the late shipping. But it doesn't bother me because that's just when they ship. A January subscription box doesn't have to arrive exactly on the 15th of the month... As long as it's shipping in January, it's fine by me.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 25, 2014)

Both my January and LP boxes shipped yesterday from NJ (I'm in NYC, should be here Sat/Mon).  

I realize many of you are fine with the GB shipping schedule, which is logical and reasonable.  I think I just prefer a company with a more consistent shipment/communication strategy.  I guess each consumer has her own set of priorities! 

I will say, I think the recent promotions have convinced many BB subscribers to try out the higher priced GB, and BB does follow a set schedule (to their detriment at times... they get complaints if boxes don't ship by 10 am on the 10th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ), so I guess it's not unexpected that they would have this level of ire for their vague timelines and poor communication.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 25, 2014)

I do remember that GB ships late in the month from my old subscription.  I guess what bugs me is my account page showing one time frame and Glossybox telling me a different one.  I think it would be better if they just stopped putting a shipping window on my order page if that wasn't the actual shipping window.  Also telling people that no boxes had shipped when people were already receiving them just rubs me the wrong way.  I don't mind waiting as long as communication is good.  I guess I understand both perspectives and I think most people's frustration is with the mixed messages and not the actual wait for the box.


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 25, 2014)

I remember having this kind of shipping problem with the Dallas Shaw box.  I stressed about that one and eventually cancelled glossybox because of the crap CS lying to me about when my box was shipping, etc.  I used my glossydots on the Byrdie box and that one went fine but cancelled after that one since I still had a bad taste from the Dallas Shaw debacle.  I came back for the beauty blender, but I'm not stressing too much this time.  I know exactly what CS will say and I don't want to deal with them again, so I'm just going to wait patiently for my box to come.  If it doesn't, I'll get a refund.  I've just gotten too tired of their crap to care anymore.  The backdoor tracking method isn't showing anything for me yet, so I've still got quite a wait ahead of me.  I also used the fanfav code, so I'm expecting that to be a mess as well.  I'll be pleasantly surprised if I don't have to track them down for that one.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 25, 2014)

It's easy to understand things you've already experienced. In my case, I joined mid-month. It said delivery estimate jan 24 - feb 5. It also said I would recieve the jan box. All fine and well, and no complaints. Then it changed to "january boxes sold out" and said I would recieve the february box, while my account continued to sit in pay status. Keep in mind that I knew NOTHING about this company or how it worked, other than what the website stated. I sent an email to cs, asking if I would be getting the jan box or feb box. Their response was that I would get a box when the box was sent. Not what box, or anything that indicated which box. I asked here, because I really would like the beauty blender. I see some people posted they sometimes skip straight from pay to shipped. Ok. Others say they ship 3rd week. Ok. So they aren't shipping late or not at all. Ok. New people don't know that, and shouldn't be expected to. (Until we are told, obviously) I'm still not thrilled with the cs experience so far, but every american box I've stalked on blogs has looked awesome.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's easy to understand things you've already experienced. In my case, I joined mid-month. It said delivery estimate jan 24 - feb 5. It also said I would recieve the jan box. All fine and well, and no complaints.

Then it changed to "january boxes sold out" and said I would recieve the february box, while my account continued to sit in pay status. Keep in mind that I knew NOTHING about this company or how it worked, other than what the website stated.

I sent an email to cs, asking if I would be getting the jan box or feb box. Their response was that I would get a box when the box was sent. Not what box, or anything that indicated which box.

I asked here, because I really would like the beauty blender. I see some people posted they sometimes skip straight from pay to shipped. Ok. Others say they ship 3rd week. Ok. So they aren't shipping late or not at all. Ok. New people don't know that, and shouldn't be expected to. (Until we are told, obviously)

I'm still not thrilled with the cs experience so far, but every american box I've stalked on blogs has looked awesome.
If you ordered when the January box wasn't sold out, you should be getting one! I don't know why CS has to give everyone the run-around instead of just answering questions honestly.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 25, 2014)

So yesterday I clicked cancel subscription cause I only wanted to get January's box. When I did that, the status of my January box disappeared. So err, am I still going to get that January box...? So confused with how Glossybox's site works.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 25, 2014)

> It's easy to understand things you've already experienced. In my case, I joined mid-month. It said delivery estimate jan 24 - feb 5. It also said I would recieve the jan box. All fine and well, and no complaints. Then it changed to "january boxes sold out" and said I would recieve the february box, while my account continued to sit in pay status. Keep in mind that I knew NOTHING about this company or how it worked, other than what the website stated. I sent an email to cs, asking if I would be getting the jan box or feb box. Their response was that I would get a box when the box was sent. Not what box, or anything that indicated which box. I asked here, because I really would like the beauty blender. I see some people posted they sometimes skip straight from pay to shipped. Ok. Others say they ship 3rd week. Ok. So they aren't shipping late or not at all. Ok. New people don't know that, and shouldn't be expected to. (Until we are told, obviously) I'm still not thrilled with the cs experience so far, but every american box I've stalked on blogs has looked awesome.


 This is the same thing that happened to me! Exactly! They really didn't answer my question. At all. Lol.


----------



## sldb (Jan 25, 2014)

> So yesterday I clicked cancel subscription cause I only wanted to get January's box. When I did that, the status of my January box disappeared. So err, am I still going to get that January box...? So confused with how Glossybox's site works.


 Yes, you will still get January's box. Their website is confusing in many ways.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, you will still get January's box. Their website is confusing in many ways.
Thanks for answering! Just frustrated now that I can't see what status my box is in...


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 25, 2014)

> If you ordered when the January box wasn't sold out, you should be getting one! I don't know why CS has to give everyone the run-around instead of just answering questions honestly.


 That's how I felt. I wasn't accusatory at all in the email I sent. I would have been disappointed, and I would have wanted a refund for january rather than being charged for a box I might not get, but I just wanted clarification. I didn't know their "system". I'm chalking it up to one rude cs rep. I'm sure they ARE getting an influx of the same questions, but hey - if you have a confusing setup, expect confusion.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 25, 2014)

> This is the same thing that happened to me! Exactly! They really didn't answer my question. At all. Lol.


 Haha! That's when I got frustrated and came here to pester about it. Once mutters started saying this was typical, I started to relax. Now, they told someone they ran out of product before and sent replacement items, but as long as those items aren't crap, I wouldn't complain if it happens to me. Much. Because BEAUTY BLENDER, DAMMIT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Haha! That's when I got frustrated and came here to pester about it. Once mutters started saying this was typical, I started to relax. Now, they told someone they ran out of product before and sent replacement items, but as long as those items aren't crap, I wouldn't complain if it happens to me. Much. Because BEAUTY BLENDER, DAMMIT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'd be upset if I couldn't get the BB. But if they ran out of other items and gave me stuff from past boxes, I wouldn't complain! It's my 1st month, so no worries about dupes.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm into the first month of a 3 month renew subscription. This is the longest I have ever had to wait.  GB was always the first box I received. Super early!  It was my indication that more good things are coming for the remainder of the month!! LOL!  I never received shipping notices either. My box is still sitting at "Pack".    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's so odd that I used to get them so early and now this month is taking FOREVER!!!  
 
Has anyone received a box yet?


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's how I felt. I wasn't accusatory at all in the email I sent. I would have been disappointed, and I would have wanted a refund for january rather than being charged for a box I might not get, but I just wanted clarification. I didn't know their "system". I'm chalking it up to one rude cs rep. I'm sure they ARE getting an influx of the same questions, but hey - if you have a confusing setup, expect confusion.
Well, someone said all of the CS reps are interns... I had no clue! To me, it just seems like CS and the rest of Glossybox are not on the same page.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 25, 2014)

After days and days of checking tracking using the back door method, I FINALLY didn't get an error page! There is still hope yet lol


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2014)

my la prairie box is on its way - I am most likely getting this way before my jan box... 


Tracking Number: *
 
  Status
Departed 
Destination
 
Carrier United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Delivery Confirmation 
Estimated Delivery Date
01/28/14-01/29/14
Date Time Description Location 1/24/2014 03:53 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/24/2014 03:35 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS   1/24/2014 03:35 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Elizabeth, NJ 07206 1/24/2014 11:07 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206


----------



## saku (Jan 25, 2014)

still debating about that la prairie box. I DON'T NEED IT and i'm all stocked up on skincare (high end brands too), and the only justification i can come up with is that it is 'a great deal considering the retail price'. it's still $40.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 25, 2014)

I FINALLY got my tracking email today. It's already in the hub in texas that it sits at til the day before I get my box. I'll get it Tuesday since tomorrow s sunday so it sits an extra day at the hub for some reason when it gets there on a Saturday. But honestly, for me it's only a couple days laten I usually get mine on the 25th. I know some get theirs early in the third wee or even as early as late the second week of the month going by instagram. I always check for posted boxes cause well, I like spoilers lol...hopefully there's no variations cause I like what others have gotten! I'll post my box when I get it for you lovelies!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Yes, you will still get January's box. Their website is confusing in many ways.


 I did the same thing last month &amp; it ended Ã¼p canceling my current box even though I had been charged ,etc. I emailed GB &amp; they responded right away by mailing me out a box. If I were you, I would email them just in case.


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

I havent gotten the notice for the LaPrarie box and when I got to LE Boxes I get a count down!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'd love to order that box!!


----------



## Babs28 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nevermind, I did a search on the internet and found it. I purchased it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, I finally got mine today! The cleaner is SO tiny lol.


----------



## utgal2004 (Jan 25, 2014)

My January box showed up today.  I didn't get an email and on their website it still shows it in packing phase so maybe some of yours are on the way too.

Can someone tell me what's so great about the beauty blender?  I've never tried it and can't decide if I should swap it.  I usually put foundation on with my fingers or a foundation brush. Am I missing some amazing makeup application technique?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My January box showed up today.  I didn't get an email and on their website it still shows it in packing phase so maybe some of yours are on the way too.

Can someone tell me what's so great about the beauty blender?  I've never tried it and can't decide if I should swap it.  I usually put foundation on with my fingers or a foundation brush. Am I missing some amazing makeup application
I don't care for mine, I get less coverage then with my F80 or fingers. I purchased 2 boxes and the blenders will be used as gifts. THey must work for someone the reviews are all raves...


----------



## lethalglam (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My January box showed up today.  I didn't get an email and on their website it still shows it in packing phase so maybe some of yours are on the way too.

Can someone tell me what's so great about the beauty blender?  I've never tried it and can't decide if I should swap it.  I usually put foundation on with my fingers or a foundation brush. Am I missing some amazing makeup application technique?
I JUST got my box in the mail today too! I had no email and I even contacted customer service and they just told me to be patient! So basically everyone might just get their boxes without even getting tracking emails. 

I like using a beauty blender, but honestly you can get them from this brand called Bella Beauty at TJ Maxx for $3.99 so I don't see the point in using a $20-25 one! I would swap it and try a cheaper version - they do the same thing. I prefer using my Real Techniques Expert Brush!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 25, 2014)

> I JUST got my box in the mail today too! I had no email and I even contacted customer service and they just told me to be patient! So basically everyone might just get their boxes without even getting tracking emails.Â  I like using a beauty blender, but honestly you can get them from this brand called Bella Beauty at TJ Maxx for $3.99 so I don't see the point in using a $20-25 one! I would swap it and try a cheaper version - they do the same thing. I prefer using my Real Techniques Expert Brush!


 I saw the one at TJ Maxx and had to slap my own hand away from it because I'm getting the bb this month.


----------



## mks8372 (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lethalglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I JUST got my box in the mail today too! I had no email and I even contacted customer service and they just told me to be patient! So basically everyone might just get their boxes without even getting tracking emails.

I like using a beauty blender, but honestly you can get them from this brand called Bella Beauty at TJ Maxx for $3.99 so I don't see the point in using a $20-25 one! I would swap it and try a cheaper version - they do the same thing. I prefer using my Real Techniques Expert Brush!
I've tried a few of the BB dupes and for me, there is a difference in the "spongyness" of different brands...if that makes sense?  The authentic BB and the Real Techniques sponge have been my favorites because they are somehow softer and have more "give"  in comparison to the other versions I've tried...they seem to be made of a lighter foam and expand when you get them wet and squeeze out the water....and I just really love how they squish around my nose and such to provide even coverage....hope this all makes sense, lol

The real techniques is a deal, think it is only around $6...


----------



## lethalglam (Jan 25, 2014)

I totally agree that the spongyness varies but the Bella Beauty one from TJ Maxx is a very good dupe. I also found them on sale one time for like $1.50 so I picked up about 5 of them, lol. I think they're just as good as the Real Techniques ones (and I love those too) and same with the SOHO Beauty pink one with two pointy ends. However, the ones from Urban Outfitters are so hard, they are like concrete, please don't ever get those, lol I almost bruised my face using them.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 25, 2014)

Customer service got back to me today and along with profuse apologies, told me that my specific box will shipping out some time next week...also that I would be receiving the tracking number soon as well. After reading a lot of the comments here by regular GB subscribers, I understand it's in GB's nature to ship out late/toward the end of the month but I was just hoping to receive my box before January 29th because my mom's birthday is the 29th and I wanted to gift some of the items to her. Oh well. :/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My January box showed up today.  I didn't get an email and on their website it still shows it in packing phase so maybe some of yours are on the way too.

Can someone tell me what's so great about the beauty blender?  I've never tried it and can't decide if I should swap it.  I usually put foundation on with my fingers or a foundation brush. Am I missing some amazing makeup application technique?
I think it also has to do with what kind of foundation you are using. If you use a water based foundation, the BB is not going to work well because it will mostly just draw the foundation into the sponge.


----------



## Alison1205 (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if the "something cool" that glossybox keeps sending teasers about is the la prairie box or something different?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alison1205* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if the "something cool" that glossybox keeps sending teasers about is the la prairie box or something different?
it is the la prairie box.


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Emailed CS to check on my box. Hasn't even shipped yet at he end of my estimated delivery range was today. Sigh.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 26, 2014)

Just got mine, and totally love it! Worth the wait (Even though despite the e-mail stating it was late, this is usually when it shows up anyway. Lol). 

I have bought an extra gift box, so I'm curious where that one is, but I figure it will arrive.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 26, 2014)

Holy crap is that BB soft!

It's a lot smaller than I had imagined, but there is such a difference between the BB and my knock-off.
The BB is softer and less porous and is a lot more flexible. It expands a lot nicer than my knockoff, as well. I was planning on trading it for something else, but I'm totally keeping this. 

The rest of this box will pretty much be used up, especially the blush. Lovely pigmentation and color.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crap is that BB soft!

It's a lot smaller than I had imagined, but there is such a difference between the BB and my knock-off.
The BB is softer and less porous and is a lot more flexible. It expands a lot nicer than my knockoff, as well. I was planning on trading it for something else, but I'm totally keeping this. 

The rest of this box will pretty much be used up, especially the blush. Lovely pigmentation and color.
I'm glad to hear this! I've never tried a beauty blender, I just have a few knockoffs. So glad there is a big difference!

I'm hoping my bag comes on Monday...we are under yet another snow emergency and I need some happy, darn it...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 26, 2014)

I got my box...but almost every other month, I've received my box at the beginning of the following month rather than the month it's named for. Just proof of the total delivery randomness, I guess!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 26, 2014)

I paid 1/4 for a 6 month sub and have gotten nothing.  No email about delays, no shipping updates...and they can't even try to say maybe I gave the wrong email...I didn't have any trouble getting the La Prarie email (which I also bought) or my invoices and nothing is in my spam.  So annoying.  I had to "like" them on facebook to know what's going on. However, I have been reading past reviews on Glossy and really think I am going to love what they send out.  I am kinda hoping for a little variety from the earlier boxes though (maybe instead of the body wash)...a nice surprise after all this waiting.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 26, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad to hear this! I've never tried a beauty blender, I just have a few knockoffs. So glad there is a big difference!

I'm hoping my bag comes on Monday...we are under yet another snow emergency and I need some happy, darn it...
I haven't been able to use it with makeup yet, so I can't really give any input there. Hopefully my allergic reaction goes away soon so I can test it out! Having sensitive skin is such a blessing... 






If it makes you feel any better, my tracking information actually totally vanished. It was there, then it wasn't haha. Mine just showed up out of the blue yesterday.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like my box shipped yesterday (through the backdoor tracking method). I haven't received any tracking information. I'm curious to see if the boxes shipped later will have any variation. I'm guessing if there is it will be different scent for the body wash out different type of hair spray (because their spoiler email only showed the five products/shadows)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

still nothing with the backdoor method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

damn you glossybox!!  shakes fist at them.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 27, 2014)

I have nothing with the backdoor method either. On the site my delivery window was January 13-January 25 and still nothing. I ordered mine back on December 23 so it seems like forever ago! I do live on the west coast, but my aunt who lives 20 minutes away already got hers last week so I'm getting really impatient and quite annoyed.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Used the trick method... my regular and lp are out for delivery! But nothing from gb....


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 27, 2014)

Surveys up! Looks like there was no variations in this month's box!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

My box is on the way and in fishers, IN. Now just to make it one state over to OH!


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 27, 2014)

I just got the shipping notice email....for the la Prarie box and it's out for delivery today...BUT nothing on my January box???


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 27, 2014)

I got my La Prairie box shipping, but still no news on my January box. I am on the glossybox website right now &amp; they have the January box listed now with products. I'm super nervous because they have a BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre perfume listed with the January products. I have a feeling all of us still waiting on our boxes have that in it instead of one of the other products. I love everything in the box as is! Oh please please please don't send me a perfume!!!!


----------



## Babs (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got my La Prairie box shipping, but still no news on my January box. I am on the glossybox website right now &amp; they have the January box listed now with products. I'm super nervous because they have a

BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre perfume listed with the January products. I have a feeling all of us still waiting on our boxes have that in it instead of one of the other products. I love everything in the box as is! Oh please please please don't send me a perfume!!!!
Same deal for me on the LP vs Jan GB.

I'm not too worried about the perfume. I don't think they'll sub it unless it's a rollerball vial. I think I saw on fb that they said everyone is getting the same thing.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 27, 2014)

> Same deal for me on the LP vs Jan GB. I'm not too worried about the perfume. I don't think they'll sub it unless it's a rollerball vial. I think I saw on fb that they said everyone is getting the same thing.


 Oh good. This is my first month so I don't really know what to expect yet. The perfume they have listed is the same one that was in the September box so they don't usually do repeats right? I'm really excited about the blush so as long as that's in there I will be a happy camper!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

They sent out the Bon Genre fragrance in the September box, and it was a generously sized spray vial, like this:





(source: Pretty in the East)

It wasn't bad, but never made it into my daily rotation. I actually like the body wash from this month. The fragrance reminds me of Aveda products. I would consider repurchasing (I also liked the lip balm from Balance Me a few months back), but don't want to pay shipping from the U.K. and can't find a U.S. supplier.


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Jan 27, 2014)

My box still hasn't even hit the pack stage yet.  I'm glad I follow the posts on here otherwise I would have no idea about the delayed shipping


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They sent out the Bon Genre fragrance in the September box, and it was a generously sized spray vial, like this:





(source: Pretty in the East)

It wasn't bad, but never made it into my daily rotation. I actually like the body wash from this month. The fragrance reminds me of Aveda products. I would consider repurchasing (I also liked the lip balm from Balance Me a few months back), but don't want to pay shipping from the U.K. and can't find a U.S. supplier.
I still have some, I really like it, and I would LOVE to have that in place of the sea salt spray! Shoot, they could send me a tiny perfume sample vial and I'd prefer it to that spray.


----------



## smichelle (Jan 27, 2014)

I know my gb account says may not ship till Feb 5 but I'm going crazy waiting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

uggh.

just got this message from glossybox

Quote:  I just wanted to get back in touch with you and make sure you were the first to know. Our Director of Operations informed me that there are batches of boxes shipping out later this week and even into early next week. I am truly sorry as I did not realize that the delay would persist for so long.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

oh and I just got the shipping notice for the La Prairie box.  Why didn't they take care of the January boxes before the La Prairie boxes?


----------



## Clackey (Jan 27, 2014)

I still don't have shipping yet.  I also don't have surveys up.  I wouldn't mind another of those perfumes because I really liked it.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh and I just got the shipping notice for the La Prairie box.  Why didn't they take care of the January boxes before the La Prairie boxes?  
Perhaps they were waiting on another batch of products to arrive at their packing facilities? Can't pack something and ship it out if they hadn't gotten all the product they ordered/needed.


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 27, 2014)

I still haven't gotten a single, proactive email. Tomorrow I'm calling and having my card refunded. At this point they've really under delivered, and the lack of communication really just adds to the frustration. Very disappointing as I was looking forward to try this subscription.



> uggh. just got this message from glossybox


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I still don't have shipping yet.  I also don't have surveys up.  I wouldn't mind another of those perfumes because I really liked it.
I noticed my surveys were up today and I filled them out. It's bizarre how some boxes were only slightly delayed while others seem majorly delayed. I think you can blame a short delay on a single storm, but the weather hasn't made the roads impassable for weeks on end or anything. Like others mentioned, I think the most likely scenario is that they weren't intending to do variations this month, but one of their suppliers flaked on them and left them with a partial shipment, and they've been in a holding pattern waiting for the shipment to arrive, and finally decided to substitute perfumes in some boxes. I'm guessing LP wasn't the flaky supplier, so those boxes are more or less on schedule.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still haven't gotten a single, proactive email. Tomorrow I'm calling and having my card refunded. At this point they've really under delivered, and the lack of communication really just adds to the frustration. Very disappointing as I was looking forward to try this subscription.
I haven't either.  I have been bugging them over at facebook


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

I really do not want perfume....


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 27, 2014)

So initially I felt I was lucky because I was one of the first people to get box shipped ( was shipped on the 17th). However according to Glossybox tracking on the 21st my box was delivered to my local post office. Usually it gets delivered the following day but I have yet to receive it. I talked to post office who is unable to locate and performing an inquiry. If it has been lost that sucks because this box is sold out! I contacted Glossybox but with all that is going on I'm worried they aren't going to be much help


----------



## biancardi (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So initially I felt I was lucky because I was one of the first people to get box shipped ( was shipped on the 17th). However according to Glossybox tracking on the 21st my box was delivered to my local post office. Usually it gets delivered the following day but I have yet to receive it. I talked to post office who is unable to locate and performing an inquiry. If it has been lost that sucks because this box is sold out! I contacted Glossybox but with all that is going on I'm worried they aren't going to be much help
oh, I hope they find it!!    I would *hope* that GB has a few boxes that they keep on reserve for shipping mishaps....


----------



## jennm149 (Jan 27, 2014)

> So initially I felt I was lucky because I was one of the first people to get box shipped ( was shipped on the 17th). However according to Glossybox tracking on the 21st my box was delivered to my local post office. Usually it gets delivered the following day but I have yet to receive it. I talked to post office who is unable to locate and performing an inquiry. If it has been lost that sucks because this box is sold out! I contacted Glossybox but with all that is going on I'm worried they aren't going to be much help


 Same thing happened with my holiday box -- except that they were closed for 10 days so I couldn't reach CS. Hate to tell you, but all they were able to do was refund my payment. I wonder how many boxes get lost every month in the Newgistics/USPS hand-off and whether GB figures that into the savings from using Newgistics.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 27, 2014)

I have tried REALLY hard not to complain this month, but I still don't have a tracking number.  The backdoor method just gives me an error message.  I'm hoping maybe my box will just magically appear in my mail box one day this week.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trying hard to be patient, since I know that sometimes Glossybox is super delayed, but I'm still getting a bit nervous. I had a problem with my payment and so I didn't even pay for my box until the morning of the day that it sold out. I really hope not to get perfume, since I already have it (unless it's in place of the body wash or blush...I really want the Toni &amp; Guy spray!). Me and my mom share a GB account and her box has already shipped and her surveys are up, so I'm hoping that my box just shows up with hers anyway. That's what happened last month. I paid a bit later and our boxes still arrived together and there was never any tracking even with the backdoor method!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ughhhhhhhh post office says it delivered my boxes but they aren't here! Ughhhhhhhh


----------



## camel11 (Jan 27, 2014)

> So initially I felt I was lucky because I was one of the first people to get box shipped ( was shipped on the 17th). However according to Glossybox tracking on the 21st my box was delivered to my local post office. Usually it gets delivered the following day but I have yet to receive it. I talked to post office who is unable to locate and performing an inquiry. If it has been lost that sucks because this box is sold out! I contacted Glossybox but with all that is going on I'm worried they aren't going to be much help


 Oh no! This just happened to me.....


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 27, 2014)

I actually GOT my La Prarie box today and still have not heard a peep about my January box since the day I ordered it.

I posted a review of the La Prarie - just what's in it and La Prarie's description for each item as listed on their website.  I'm feeling major hoarder mode coming on - like I have some special reason to hold onto this stuff??


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 27, 2014)

I am so unhappy with Glossybox right now. This is my first--and likely last--month as a subscriber.

I have only received one e-mail from them during this whole month, to confirm my subscription. That was back on January 6th. Initially, I was not following their facebook page, so I would have never known about the shipment delays if it had not been for the forum here. To me, that's just not good business practice. (And yes, I checked my spam folder. Nothing there.) If one subscriber got an e-mail, then everyone should have gotten it. It's rather disheartening as a new subscriber to feel like you've been left out of the loop, like you aren't important enough to even warrant the smallest amount of communication. They can take my money, yet they can't be bothered to let me know what's going on with my order?

I'm tired of the numerous excuses, the poor handling of the entire situation. I understand that they are probably frustrated, but sending flippant and sometimes rude replies to your customers is not the way to endear them to your service. (I've found that I am much more forgiving when people are nice.) There has been so much contradictory information thrown around. It's just really hard to have faith in what you are being told if the stories aren't straight. 

I feel like their customer service agents don't even actually know what is going on and are making it up as they go. There was initially a delay  getting product because of the weather, or they couldn't get stuff shipped out because of the weather. I'm not even sure what the first excuse was. Then, they weren't shipping out boxes until the 21st, yet there were people that had received them on that date. Limited edition boxes that weren't even available to the general public were being sent out and arriving before this month's box. Wouldn't it be more prudent to fill existing orders for this month's box, rather than shipping out a box that was being touted on their facebook page for a big reveal? 

I had intended to purchase two of the limited edition boxes, but did not do so. (Not that they would care--it sold out anyway.) I just couldn't see giving more money to a company that doesn't seem to value me as a customer. We'll see how I feel once my box actually arrives, but I don't have much faith right now. I have a feeling I'm going to be given substitute items or be told there are no boxes left. It just frustrated me that I can get a Memebox from Korea in less than a week after purchase, yet Glossybox has an entire month and still can't get their act together.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually GOT my La Prarie box today and still have not heard a peep about my January box since the day I ordered it.

I posted a review of the La Prarie - just what's in it and La Prarie's description for each item as listed on their website.  I'm feeling major hoarder mode coming on - like I have some special reason to hold onto this stuff?? 
LOL ...I do the same thing .  I remember when I was younger I would only put on my electric youth for "special occasions only".... I ended up throwing it out because it went bad before I used it all.   I just recently thought of this and I'm using all my "special" hoarded products daily... I need to remind myself that products are not a good Bordeaux- they don't get better with age.


----------



## wadedl (Jan 27, 2014)

I know what everyone is saying about the La Prairie! I feel like I will probably just stare at them a few days before I get the courage to actually use them. lol


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Jan 27, 2014)

I will probably join you! LOL and I bought a few boxes. I also bought 2 boxes as gifts for my Mom and MIL and I'm still deciding if I will give them to them. Major hoarding and coveting is coming out of this body!!!!!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, going by the pattern of past months for shipping, my box should be out for delivery tomorrow morning! Here's hoping my mail lady will be early and I will be able to give the products a shot in my morning routine before I go to meet up with some friends! I checked my surveys (yay surveys lol) and I don't have the perfume.

I'm a bit excited to try out the sea salt spray. I wondered about products like that a few months ago when I wished I could have beach hair to feel like it was summer since it was super cold and super gloomy. I'm also interested to see how that Vichy works out. If I like it, maybe I'll use the offer they have for 2 free deluxe cleanser samples and 20% off...seems like, if the moisturizer is a good one, it could be a great deal! Anyone have any thoughts on the Vichy we're getting?


----------



## EevieK (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  Anyone have any thoughts on the Vichy we're getting? 
I actually really like it! I found it very moisurizing and light, which I love. It didn't irritate my insanely sensitive skin, which is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was tossed into my overnight bag straight away. I'm going to try and enjoy it for as long as possible, haha.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually really like it! I found it very moisurizing and light, which I love. It didn't irritate my insanely sensitive skin, which is a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was tossed into my overnight bag straight away. I'm going to try and enjoy it for as long as possible, haha.
Hmmm with a glowing review like that I can't wait to try it! And it's about 11 bucks less than the Fresh that went out in October. The Fresh is my HG moisturizer and I'm having to drag out how long it lasts until I can convince my hubby I need it hahah!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm with a glowing review like that I can't wait to try it! And it's about 11 bucks less than the Fresh that went out in October. The Fresh is my HG moisturizer and I'm having to drag out how long it lasts until I can convince my hubby I need it hahah! 
I love the Fresh moisturizer. It smells awesome and feels really lightweight on.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 27, 2014)

I replied to my original email to CS because they didn't actually answer my question...instead I got this email back (red arrow and text my own little addition



)...they were very nice to give me 200 glossydots, but all I had asked was why I wasn't being updated through emails!!!

I agree with @msambrosia...its a bit disheartening for a company to take money in December for a sub and a gift sub, and then not follow up with any emails (also checked my spam folder, and checked the box on the website for updates/promotions, etc). In my mind, social media is not following up - that's convenient for marketing campaigns. In the end it's just a silly subscription box, but I'd like to be kept "in the know" like everyone else!


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm looking at the website now and noticed that the blender isn't being shown with the cleanser and they have the perfume added. Could the problem be the blender cleanser? It was in the January picture before they updated it but now it's not in the product lists or on the picture. So odd..... Maybe they are sending out the perfume instead. Just my guesstimation of my missing box's contents.

ETA, if you look close enough at the box contents, it's obvious that they edited out the cleaner.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking at the website now and noticed that the blender isn't being shown with the cleanser and they have the perfume added. Could the problem be the blender cleanser? It was in the January picture before they updated it but now it's not in the product lists or on the picture. So odd..... Maybe they are sending out the perfume instead. Just my guesstimation of my missing box's contents.

ETA, if you look close enough at the box contents, it's obvious that they edited out the cleaner.

...I will be so angry if I get a box without the beauty blender and it's replaced with perfume. 

Read your post a little too quickly, haha. But I still want that cleanser!


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeah, it would be nice but it would make sense that the cleanser froze or exploded in the freezing weather. Poor Glossybox....


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, it would be nice but it would make sense that the cleanser froze or exploded in the freezing weather. Poor Glossybox....
But other people's boxes have the cleanser and it looked like it was fine to me... unless a second shipment of the cleanser somehow didn't make it or whatever.


----------



## Babs (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking at the website now and noticed that the blender isn't being shown with the cleanser and they have the perfume added. Could the problem be the blender cleanser? It was in the January picture before they updated it but now it's not in the product lists or on the picture. So odd..... Maybe they are sending out the perfume instead. Just my guesstimation of my missing box's contents.

ETA, if you look close enough at the box contents, it's obvious that they edited out the cleaner.
Color me excited. And good sleuthing work! I would trade in the teeny tiny cleanser for a travel size perfume. I have the solid bb cleanser and that works well with my pink bb so I think I am set. My box is still in the pay stage. not even packed!


----------



## XoXoAmber (Jan 28, 2014)

> This is a little concerning to me. I paid for my box on the 6th as a new subscriber. Since then, I have gotten nothing from glossybox--no info about the delay, no shipping confirmation, etc. Now I'm worried that I'll be missing out as well when I specifically joined for the beauty blender. :/


 Still no box. No tracking info. The short response from Glossybox basically said it will be there when it's there. I'm done!


----------



## XoXoAmber (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with you 100% @mrsambrosia. They need to treat every subscriber the same. I find it extremely rude that some people are receiving apologizes and glossy dots and all I got was : you'll get tracking information when it ships. It's also very strange that the 3 times I've emailed them in almost a year the person who sends the response uses the same name 'Alex'. They won't be getting a cent from me again. Unless a box has Chanel or strands of Unicorn hair in it (NEVER)


----------



## LadyK (Jan 28, 2014)

I am really wondering if they weren't waiting on more beauty blenders.  They know that the internet would explode if some people didn't get them so they had to wait? Other than that I think most people wouldn't mind if they got a variation due to low stock of an item.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

wasn't the BB cleanser just an "extra"?  It shouldn't have been included as part of the 5 items, correct?  I am thinking that the perfume is replacing either the sea salt spray, the blush or body wash.

out of those three, the body wash could be replaced, but I really DO not want any more perfume.  I have so many samples right now, plus full sized bottles, that I need another body or two to go thru them all!


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 28, 2014)

I know this has already be talked about but, I am really bummed.  I ordered 2 January Glossy Boxes.  One on Jan 3rd and another on Jan 5th.  I cannot believe that I have paid my credit card bill and still not received these boxes.  I called yesterday and they said they are still being shipped.  I called last week and they told me they would be shipped last Friday or Monday.  This time they said they would be shipped by the end of the week.  I asked a few questions and they said "we ship to the west coast first."  After talking awhile the guy said he would send a request to get one shipped out this week.  I have not received a notice.  I did not get a tracking number and the status online has not changed.  From other posts they have a really messed up way of delivering their items.  I happen to be going out town the second week of February so I won't be able to gift this January box until the END of FEBRUARY.  And I might be charged for the February box before I get the January ones.

I ordered a La Prairie box and got the tracking number for that one.  I know that things happen.  But, I have not received a response for my e-mail request.  I think I am going to unsubscribe for February.  Lesson learned not to gift this subscription.  Ok my rant is over.  Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 28, 2014)

Look what I got in my email today. Ugh I'm so done with Glossybox. -__-


----------



## Andieking (Jan 28, 2014)

So I sent them an email yesterday morning asking where my box was since my delivery window came and passed and my aunt close by already got her box. I didn't get a personal reply to that yet but I did just receive what looks like a mass email that says this:



Did anyone else get this? It's the first email I've gotten since placing my order back on December 23, 2013.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 28, 2014)

> Look what I got in my email today. Ugh I'm so done with Glossybox. -__-


 Just got this too! Are you on the west coast? I'm annoyed that I'm probably going to get my JANUARY box in February. Grrr.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> So I sent them an email yesterday morning asking where my box was since my delivery window came and passed and my aunt close by already got her box. I didn't get a personal reply to that yet but I did just receive what looks like a mass email that says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got this too. This is the first thing I've gotten since I got my order confirmation. Besides me emailing them and them getting back to me. With a generic copy and paste email. That didn't answer my question. At all. Lol.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just got this too! Are you on the west coast? I'm annoyed that I'm probably going to get my JANUARY box in February. Grrr.
No I'm on the East Coast. I'm so annoyed as well. This is my first time ordering from them and sadly to say, this will probably be my last.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm I can't quote for some reason but I got that email too. First update I've gotten all month! Still no response to the email I sent them yesterday but hoping they respond today. I'm not even that irritated with the shipping delay, just the straight up lack of communication.


----------



## hellopatricia (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmmm I can't quote for some reason but I got that email too. First update I've gotten all month! Still no response to the email I sent them yesterday but hoping they respond today. I'm not even that irritated with the shipping delay, just the straight up lack of communication.
Try to hit them up on Facebook. They seem to reply within the same day there.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Hmmm I can't quote for some reason but I got that email too. First update I've gotten all month! Still no response to the email I sent them yesterday but hoping they respond today. I'm not even that irritated with the shipping delay, just the straight up lack of communication.


 Ditto! I'm fine with things being delayed. I can be very patient. I get that things happen. But let me know that things happened rather than me having to find out through other people... We all know what happens in that telephone game!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like my regular sub box will be delivered today! Still no tracking on my gift box using the backdoor method, but I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got this email, too...at least I'm getting email updates now!! (Silver lining...?!)


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I sent them an email yesterday morning asking where my box was since my delivery window came and passed and my aunt close by already got her box. I didn't get a personal reply to that yet but I did just receive what looks like a mass email that says this: 


Did anyone else get this? It's the first email I've gotten since placing my order back on December 23, 2013.
I got this too - this is the first email I've gotten since I placed my order on 1/3/2014 pertaining to this box

about time, glossybox.  Way to go with the proactive emails - not.  I messaged them last night about how horrible their communication has been to members - not one email - and how not everyone is using twitter, facebook, whatever.  People use email.  They want email.  So, I am glad to see this.  But I am still cheesed off at them.


----------



## JayneDoe (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm looking at the website now and noticed that the blender isn't being shown with the cleanser and they have the perfume added. Could the problem be the blender cleanser? It was in the January picture before they updated it but now it's not in the product lists or on the picture. So odd..... Maybe they are sending out the perfume instead. Just my guesstimation of my missing box's contents.

ETA, if you look close enough at the box contents, it's obvious that they edited out the cleaner.
 I bought this box specifically for the beauty blender and cleanser so if I get a box without it I'll be pretty POed. Besides the fact that I paid for the box on Jan 3rd and still haven't gotten a shipping notice and just got the email it seems a bunch of us got about the delay.


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 28, 2014)

They did state that everyone would get the blender and cleanser but it appeared as a single item. I'm not irritated but they should be upfront. It's like the bait and switch they did for the Mother's Day box. I was peeved by that whole ordeal.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

What was the issue with the Mother's Day box?


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I got that email too...hoping to see some people post what's in their later boxes soon!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 28, 2014)

I know this gets asked every so often but I've totally forgotten the process! I have over 1,000 glossydots so I'd like to get the February (or whatever the next best awesome box is) with those so I'd like to cancel.  Two questions: can I still cancel in time to NOT get February? If so, will it negate using my glossydots for February or later box? 

TIA!


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm sorry you all still are waiting on your boxes!! I received my first one last week and my gift box still hasn't shipped. I'm in California and the first box was part of a yearly sub. Maybe they had such an over whelming response they needed to get more products. 

I've been with glossybox for 6 months and shipping is always late and I never rely on a box as a gift unless I order at least a month before it's needed. 

Hold tight girls this box is really great and I think you'll be happy when it arrives. The BB is not great for me (they'll be gifted) but I love the cream, blush is a close dupe for mac Melba with small gold sparkle and the spray smells fantastic.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this gets asked every so often but I've totally forgotten the process! I have over 1,000 glossydots so I'd like to get the February (or whatever the next best awesome box is) with those so I'd like to cancel.  Two questions: can I still cancel in time to NOT get February? If so, will it negate using my glossydots for February or later box? 

TIA!
You have to be subed to use the dots (although I've heard of people calling CS and them allowing it on a nonsub account) and you hit the redeem button. The next box will be your free one, but you really won't know what's in it because you have to redeem before they charge your card. I ended up using my dots on a box I would have never purchased.


----------



## tazdvil (Jan 28, 2014)

The Mother's Day box was advertised as having certain items and they completely changed all of it right before shipping. It was good but then it ended up being just ehhhh. I couldn't give it so the majority ended up on my swap board.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Yeh-- I probably would have refused delivery and called my CC company, because I paid for something and was given a different product!


----------



## morethanaohk (Jan 28, 2014)

This is my first month with glossybox and I have a question about glossydots. If you get glossydots for the January box, then cancel before you are charged for the Feb box to see if its something you want before you order it, do you lose your glossydots or no? basically I am wondering if your glossydots disappear if you cancel your subscription. Thanks!


----------



## wahina83 (Jan 28, 2014)

> Same thing happened with my holiday box -- except that they were closed for 10 days so I couldn't reach CS. Hate to tell you, but all they were able to do was refund my payment. I wonder how many boxes get lost every month in the Newgistics/USPS hand-off and whether GB figures that into the savings from using Newgistics.


 Oh no hopefully this doesn't happen :'(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 28, 2014)

Just got an email back from them. My box won't ship until early next week. They ignored the second half of my email, so I'll ask here. When do they charge for the next month? I want to make sure I cancel in time! Will probably resubscribe for February but I want to make sure I get my January box before they charge me again.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 28, 2014)

My box just arrived and it was the same as all of the others.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Sigh... I didn't get this email. I didn't get one about the shipments being delayed. Nada. Nothing. Yes, I have checked my spam and trash folders. I think that is what is really confusing me! Why am I not on their listserv for some reason? Last I spoke to CS I was told the box would be shipped early this week, but I'm not terribly worried about it. Just irritated that if I wasn't on this forum, I wouldn't know about any of this. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I sent them an email yesterday morning asking where my box was since my delivery window came and passed and my aunt close by already got her box. I didn't get a personal reply to that yet but I did just receive what looks like a mass email that says this: 


Did anyone else get this? It's the first email I've gotten since placing my order back on December 23, 2013.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just got an email back from them. My box won't ship until early next week.

They ignored the second half of my email, so I'll ask here. When do they charge for the next month? I want to make sure I cancel in time! Will probably resubscribe for February but I want to make sure I get my January box before they charge me again.
I was wondering this too... Checked the FAQ and it says they don't normally charge for the box until the second week of the month, but that it can vary.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think the correct customer service action in this situation would have been to ship the boxes, including some with no BB cleanser, a perfume, and an apology/promise to separately ship the BB cleanser when it comes back in stock.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

this is what they told me on FB messaging

Quote:  Boxes are usually charged around the 7th of the month, but we say on the website to cancel before the 1st if you are wishing to end your subscription in order to ensure not being charged.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just my La Prairie box.  I can't believe I ordered that on Jan 15th.  And the 2 boxes I ordered on Jan 3rd and 5th aren't shipped yet.

I received the same mass e-mail.  They finally responded to an e-mail I sent.  Their response was the same generic response and did not address my question.  I told them in the e-mail Monday.  And over the phone yesterday that I will be out of town in the beginning of Feb.  One of the 2 boxes is a gift.  So I will hand the box to my friend and say "Here ya go.  I was thinking of you last month but, this took longer to get to me because of the weather."  I know she will like the beauty blender.  That is the only reason I bought 2 of these.  Really not happy that I won't be able to give it to her until later in Feb or early March.

I put a hold with the post office when we are gone.  Hopefully the items won't freeze when we are gone.  By that time everyone will be getting their Feb boxes before I even get my Jan box.  I wouldn't mind so much but, this is my first experience with GlossyBox and it really isn't impressing me at all.


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this gets asked every so often but I've totally forgotten the process! I have over 1,000 glossydots so I'd like to get the February (or whatever the next best awesome box is) with those so I'd like to cancel.  Two questions: can I still cancel in time to NOT get February? If so, will it negate using my glossydots for February or later box? 

TIA!


Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You have to be subed to use the dots (although I've heard of people calling CS and them allowing it on a nonsub account) and you hit the redeem button. The next box will be your free one, but you really won't know what's in it because you have to redeem before they charge your card. I ended up using my dots on a box I would have never purchased. 

I was able to use my glossydots for the October box without being subbed and without contacting CS.  I was able to redeem them through my account on the website.  I don't totally remember how I did it (I should have taken notes), but I know it is possible.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jan 28, 2014)

I also got that email about the delays this morning. And then a few hours later I got an email from ebates that my cash back is being taken away...I didn't use any other promo codes so this doesn't make sense...unless my order got cancelled or something. This is too much


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also got that email about the delays this morning. And then a few hours later I got an email from ebates that my cash back is being taken away...I didn't use any other promo codes so this doesn't make sense...unless my order got cancelled or something. This is too much
I just got this too!!! But I also got an direct email response from glossybox that my gift box was ordered and will be sent soon.


----------



## Alexia561 (Jan 28, 2014)

Very disappointed with their customer service. I emailed them twice about when my box would ship and got canned responses both times. Finally got tracking, but who knows when it will finally get here. Going to cancel after my 3 month sub is up.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very disappointed with their customer service. I emailed them twice about when my box would ship and got canned responses both times. Finally got tracking, but who knows when it will finally get here. Going to cancel after my 3 month sub is up. 




I understand feeling frustrated with them! I got a great deal via livingsocial. so I purchased the yearly for $10 a month. BUT prior to that I sub and unsub every month, only resuming on months that I really wanted.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 28, 2014)

Still no tracking number... but at least I got the "we haven't forgotten about you" email?



 Ugh. If I had known how terrible they are with shipping and customer service, I never would have signed up in the first place.


----------



## aricukier (Jan 28, 2014)

Well when everyone does get their box, the sea salt spray is amazing. It's the first one I've tried that I really like. It's not overly fragranced or sticky and actually did something for my straight hair. I was scared to look at the card for the full size price but luckily it's only 15 full size. Just my humble opinion! And sorry for all of the waits, that is frustrating. I'm coming to an end on a year long sub so I guess I'm just used to it as this point.


----------



## latinafeminista (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their advice on when to cancel and also on the glossydots, appreciate it! I'm gonna fill out my surveys tonight and then cancel as well.  My box was just delivered so I can't wait to get home!


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 28, 2014)

I haven't gotten an e-mail since I signed up, but I got the "we haven't forgotten you" one--conveniently just hours after contacting customer service about the delays and not receiving any e-mails. Canned response and my concerns were not addressed, just a "we're sorry, but not really" reply. Definitely cancelling.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also got that email about the delays this morning. And then a few hours later I got an email from ebates that my cash back is being taken away...I didn't use any other promo codes so this doesn't make sense...unless my order got cancelled or something. This is too much

They pretty much always cancel the cash back if you are not a new subscriber...apparently that is only for new subs...a lot of girls have had this happen in the past.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 28, 2014)

After all the waiting, my gb and lp box are lost together. Both were marked delivered yesterday, and still haven't been delivered.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

I got my La Prairie box today.   I don't understand how so  many of you got your boxes misdelivered - that is horrible.


----------



## saku (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

After all the waiting, my gb and lp box are lost together. Both were marked delivered yesterday, and still haven't been delivered.
i don't know how this happens and why usps does this....but sometimes, it will still come a few days after it's been marked 'delivered'!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been saying for over a week now on MUT that they likely ran out of something and were slow rolling the shipments to avoid dealing with that PR mess. So instead we got this one, where there has been little communication up front, if any for some, and inconsistent answers (and occasionally lies), a lot of subscribers still waiting and left to wonder if they would actually even get a box. And guess what? Those who didn't receive theirs in the first shipment wave may not get what was advertised after all. That would leave the unlucky among us having been strung along AND being the victim of the ole bait and switch. I've been here before with Glossy, just last year where I waited an extra 3 weeks just to get a bunch of things leftover from prior boxes that I already had instead of what they advertised via spoilers as "guaranteed." Ended up with a refund and dropped glossy. I got sucked back in and now this? Talk about craptastic dÃ©jÃ  vu! Trust me when I say I don't want to be right--I want the box I ordered, not a makeshift, last minute substitute. It's one thing to be late. And even late and bad at communicating. But it's inexcusable to be late, silent, and still not deliver as promised after all that nonsense. If they're having a bunch of unpaid interns run their customer service, bad on them for making a very unwise business choice since PR and CS are the life breath of online beauty subs, as important as the products they sell. But at this point it's looking like a high school business class team running their show. All common sense telling me otherwise aside, I'm still hoping I get what I originally paid for sometime before St Patricks day. If I don't have it by mid Feb I'm asking for a refund before I run out of time to do a chargeback on my credit card should it come to it. I'm really not demanding or paranoid, about this or in general. But I've been down this road with glossy before so I have good reason to be gun shy. I just hate chasing after orders like it's my job and having to remember to ask for refunds before I legally run out of options. Sigh, the miseries of the first world and all that, lol


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay so I am in my box...and I think what the perfume replaces is the balance me body wash. My card shows the perfume but I got the balance me. Dang....this beauty blender looks so...tiny! And the cleanser is pretty small too... I havent tested anything because I had an accident with some ice and my ankle and ended up in the er....I'll say more when I test stuff...sadly could be awhile lol


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 28, 2014)

> They pretty much always cancel the cash back if you are not a new subscriber...apparently that is only for new subs...a lot of girls have had this happen in the past.


 Hmmm..my cash back got cancelled and I am a new subscriber.


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 28, 2014)

Well after getting nothing via email I called today. After being on hold for 20 minutes I got the displeasure of speaking with Alex. I actually thought that calling would be better than the obtuse, borderline rude emails. Unfortunately, no the case. Long story short, they have no idea when boxes will ship. She couldn't answer when it would ship but then said I couldn't cancel because it was packed and ready to ship. Finally, I point blank said give me a shipping date or a refund because at this point I have doubts about their ability to deliver what's promised.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 28, 2014)

> Okay so I am in my box...and I think what the perfume replaces is the balance me body wash. My card shows the perfume but I got the balance me. Dang....this beauty blender looks so...tiny! And the cleanser is pretty small too... I havent tested anything because I had an accident with some ice and my ankle and ended up in the er....I'll say more when I test stuff...sadly could be awhile lol


 OH NO! I hope you feel much better soon! :10:


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 28, 2014)

@Amby6912 ouch...hope you are okay and that it won't be long before you're up and about again!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jt0303* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well after getting nothing via email I called today. After being on hold for 20 minutes I got the displeasure of speaking with Alex. I actually thought that calling would be better than the obtuse, borderline rude emails. Unfortunately, no the case. Long story short, they have no idea when boxes will ship. She couldn't answer when it would ship but then said I couldn't cancel because it was packed and ready to ship. Finally, I point blank said give me a shipping date or a refund because at this point I have doubts about their ability to deliver what's promised.
What did she say when you said that?


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

Received my regular box today, no variations. (Cleanser not perfume) Still no tracking for my gift box. Kind of amazed I received my Memebox all the way from Korea 7 days after I ordered it, but Glossybox takes this long.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Received my regular box today, no variations. (Cleanser not perfume)

Still no tracking for my gift box.

Kind of amazed I received my Memebox all the way from Korea 7 days after I ordered it, but Glossybox takes this long.
did you get a tracking for your regular box?  thanks!


----------



## jt0303 (Jan 28, 2014)

> What did she say when you said that?


 They refunded my account. I was pretty clear though, that was the only acceptable answer because she clearly wasn't being truthful, and didn't have any answers. I said - if it's packed and ready to ship provide me my tracking. And her answer was it'll ship in the next week or two. I'm sure they're getting lots of calls/emails. I'd almost feel bad for her if she wasn't such a b on the phone..via email. She says she's the only "supervisor".


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 28, 2014)

Omg I'm so excited for my box! I hope it'll be delivered tomorrow, we're getting a foot of snow tonight (which in coastal va, is unHEARD of in these parts).

I know some of you from the mid-west/northeast are probably laughing, but I don't have a shovel.  I can't imagine how long it will take me to dig my car out with a tiny snow brush and ice scraper.  

Or maybe I'll just wait until it melts on Saturday when it'll be back to 50 degrees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We're already planning to walk up to the beach tomorrow and make a snowman on the sand!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 28, 2014)

> did you get a tracking for your regular box?Â  thanks!


 Yes, I got tracking for the first one.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jan 28, 2014)

I think that what irratates me most is that the La Praire boxes, ordered just last week have already been shipped out and received. Plus I emailed them and unlike others was not even offered any glossydots as an apology. My box isn't even expected to be shipped out till next week!! Here's what I sent and their response. Subject: Box Shipping Comment: I have still not received my January box. My account shows that its not even been shipped yet! So it seems that I won't even get my January box in January. I have friends that just recently ordered (within the last week) the La Praire and their boxes have already shipped out! It is very hard to not be irritated that the regular boxes seem to be second rate/not matter as much as those that ordered the special La Praire boxes. How is it that the special La Praire boxes are able to be shipped so quickly, yet my regular subscription box has still not been sent? I have just resubscribed with a 6 month subscription and had expected better service. Can you please look into this for me? Thank you for your assurance, Lisa Dear Lisa, I want to apologize for the delay of the boxes this month. I know you are waiting patiently for your purchase, and we truly apologize for the inconvenience. I want to assure you that we are implementing new policies and procedures to prevent these type of delays from happening in the future. I reviewed your account and it shows that your order will be shipped out early next week, you will be receiving your tracking number soon. Once again I apologize for the inconvenience and truly thank you for your patience, and being part of the GLOSSYBOX family.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think that what irratates me most is that the La Praire boxes, ordered just last week have already been shipped out and received. Plus I emailed them and unlike others was not even offered any glossydots as an apology. My box isn't even expected to be shipped out till next week!! Here's what I sent and their response.
Subject: Box Shipping
Comment: I have still not received my January box. My account shows that its not even been shipped yet! So it seems that I won't even get my January box in January. I have friends that just recently ordered (within the last week) the La Praire and their boxes have already shipped out! It is very hard to not be irritated that the regular boxes seem to be second rate/not matter as much as those that ordered the special La Praire boxes. How is it that the special La Praire boxes are able to be shipped so quickly, yet my regular subscription box has still not been sent? I have just resubscribed with a 6 month subscription and had expected better service. Can you please look into this for me?
Thank you for your assurance,
Lisa

Dear Lisa,
I want to apologize for the delay of the boxes this month. I know you are waiting patiently for your purchase, and we truly apologize for the inconvenience. I want to assure you that we are implementing new policies and procedures to prevent these type of delays from happening in the future.
I reviewed your account and it shows that your order will be shipped out early next week, you will be receiving your tracking number soon.
Once again I apologize for the inconvenience and truly thank you for your patience, and being part of the GLOSSYBOX family.
Pretty sure that is the canned response they are sending everyone who emails about the Jan box. I know it's what they sent me. But I'm sure they have a bunch of these emails to answer... As frustrating as this might be for us, I really don't envy those CS agents their jobs right now.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 28, 2014)

I got a message from FB about how it is the 'weather' in the NE that is causing their delays.  Okay - I LIVE IN THE NE.  there is no weather problems (other than cold).  And I got my La Prairie box during this horrible weather that they claim is holding up the Jan. box. 

what a bunch of merde.  Sorry, but do they think we are that stupid?


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a message from FB about how it is the 'weather' in the NE that is causing their delays.  Okay - I LIVE IN THE NE.  there is no weather problems (other than cold).  And I got my La Prairie box during this horrible weather that they claim is holding up the Jan. box. 

what a bunch of merde.  Sorry, but do they think we are that stupid?
..... Yes?


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OH NO! I hope you feel much better soon!






Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Amby6912 ouch...hope you are okay and that it won't be long before you're up and about again!
Thanks, y'all (as I show my excessive southern roots lol)! I appreciate it. It'll be a good bit before I can get back to my normal activity and a VERY long while before I can work out again now (which I'm the most upset about I think)...Thank goodness I got my GB today to make everything better lol


----------



## Babs (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Thanks, y'all (as I show my excessive southern roots lol)! I appreciate it. It'll be a good bit before I can get back to my normal activity and a VERY long while before I can work out again now (which I'm the most upset about I think)...Thank goodness I got my GB today to make everything better lol 
I had foot surgery and was out of commission for 12 weeks. I just rolled around on the floor with my half way decent pilates and when I can stand/put pressure on my foot, I just went to the driving range (great workout for abs and arms) while the husband do the real walking golf. There's ways around it. I still got tubby though.


----------



## IffB (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Omg I'm so excited for my box! I hope it'll be delivered tomorrow, we're getting a foot of snow tonight (which in coastal va, is unHEARD of in these parts).

I know some of you from the mid-west/northeast are probably laughing, but I don't have a shovel.  I can't imagine how long it will take me to dig my car out with a tiny snow brush and ice scraper.  

Or maybe I'll just wait until it melts on Saturday when it'll be back to 50 degrees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We're already planning to walk up to the beach tomorrow and make a snowman on the sand
I am in Atlanta and stuck by myself in my 2nd office, after a 4 hour attempt after leaving my first job midday and only traveling about 2 miles because of about 1 INCH of snow.  Husband drove 11 miles in about 5 hours to made it home.

Trying to sleep on the carpet, just got very excited to find a giant sheet of cardboard to pad a little.....and still I am so grateful because I know people that are still stranded on their way home, kids stuck at school - and it's 2 AM.  

Hope the other MUT members from the area are ok!  

Laugh away, Chicago and Minnesota... this city response to snow is pathetic.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 29, 2014)

> I am in Atlanta and stuck by myself inÂ my 2nd office,Â after a 4 hour attempt after leaving my first job middayÂ and only traveling about 2 miles because of about 1 INCH of snow. Â Husband drove 11 miles in about 5 hours toÂ made it home. Trying to sleep on the carpet, just got very excited to find a giant sheet of cardboard to pad a little.....and still I am so grateful because I know people that are still stranded on their way home, kids stuck at schoolÂ - and it's 2 AM.Â Â  Hope the other MUT members from the area are ok! Â  Laugh away, Chicago and Minnesota... this city response to snow is pathetic. Â


 Goodness! I thought TN's response to snow was bad, but that is horrid. I am glad you are somewhere warm and safe. :huggies:


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jan 29, 2014)

> Thanks, y'all (as I show my excessive southern roots lol)! I appreciate it. It'll be a good bit before I can get back to my normal activity and a VERY long while before I can work out again now (which I'm the most upset about I think)...Thank goodness I got my GB today to make everything better lolÂ


 Let me know via PM if you need a care package. I fell down a staircase and broke my left ankle a few years ago, so I know it can be hard. :flowers:


----------



## Laurenv78 (Jan 29, 2014)

I got an email from Ebates that Glossybox had canceled my $2.25 rebate and that is from either me canceling my GB sub or using a coupon.  I DID use FANFAV but never got confirmation that I am actually getting a lipstick.  Has anyone had this happen with the FANFAV code and has anyone actually gotten lipstick or a confirmation that they are?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *starr5747* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They pretty much always cancel the cash back if you are not a new subscriber...apparently that is only for new subs...a lot of girls have had this happen in the past.

Hmmm..my cash back got cancelled and I am a new subscriber. Was this for a new regular subscription, or for a second gift box? OR did you use a coupon code?

I've seen them cancel it for the gift box most of the time, because since you already got a sub, buying that 2nd gift box is not considered a new sub. They did that to me a while back. And they will cancel if you used a promo code of any kind.

If they cancelled it on a new regular sub with no promo code? That is crap.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email from Ebates that Glossybox had canceled my $2.25 rebate and that is from either me canceling my GB sub or using a coupon.  I DID use FANFAV but never got confirmation that I am actually getting a lipstick.  Has anyone had this happen with the FANFAV code and has anyone actually gotten lipstick or a confirmation that they are?
I haven't used FANFAV, but I used a code a while back and I got no confirmation of it either, but the item did show up in my next box. I've never heard of them sending confirmation for a code...wish they would.


----------



## Donna529 (Jan 29, 2014)

I am in the waiting hub as well. The absurd comment about the weather in the NE didn't stop them from shipping to the rest of the country. Like the other comments I think it was a stock issue, they got greedy and oversold the box and are now trying to play catch up.

I did get 200 glossydots by pming on facebook and pointing out others who were delayed received them. I had to ask, they were not offered. The 1st response I got was we usually ship the last week of the month (really? then how did so many people already get theirs).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in Atlanta and stuck by myself in my 2nd office, after a 4 hour attempt after leaving my first job midday and only traveling about 2 miles because of about 1 INCH of snow.  Husband drove 11 miles in about 5 hours to made it home.

Trying to sleep on the carpet, just got very excited to find a giant sheet of cardboard to pad a little.....and still I am so grateful because I know people that are still stranded on their way home, kids stuck at school - and it's 2 AM.  

Hope the other MUT members from the area are ok!  

Laugh away, Chicago and Minnesota... this city response to snow is pathetic.  
Yikes that's awful!

We had a couple inches last week, I was still able to get up and out to work but my windshield fluid lines froze 3x on my way to work.  I'm staying home today and waiting for my 3 packages that are supposed to be delivered, especially my glossybox!!!  C'mon postal service!


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I am in Atlanta and stuck by myself inÂ my 2nd office,Â after a 4 hour attempt after leaving my first job middayÂ and only traveling about 2 miles because of about 1 INCH of snow. Â Husband drove 11 miles in about 5 hours toÂ made it home. Trying to sleep on the carpet, just got very excited to find a giant sheet of cardboard to pad a little.....and still I am so grateful because I know people that are still stranded on their way home, kids stuck at schoolÂ - and it's 2 AM.Â Â  Hope the other MUT members from the area are ok! Â  Laugh away, Chicago and Minnesota... this city response to snow is pathetic. Â


 I love in San Diego. We go on "Storm Watch" the moment a drop of moisture falls from the sky. I've actually stayed home from work cause it was raining too hard. Lol I can't imagine what snow would do to us.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

I got my box today.

The beauty blender really does feel super soft! I've used the cleanser before (got it from BB) and I liked it, and the sample size lasted me quite a while so no complaints here.

The body wash smells nice, very herbal.

I have a few of the Vichy cream around and I really like it.

The blush is cute...swimming in blushes so I probably won't open it and will add it to my "trade or gift" pile.

The only thing I dislike is the sea salt spray. If I never get sent one of these sprays again, it will be too soon. I like myhair to be smooth and shiny, not dry and gross feeling, all while looking dirty. 

Overall, only one loser in the box, so I am happy.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

How long does it take for GB to respond to e-mails? I e-mailed them last night about my missing boxes, and still haven't heard anything....


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Omg I'm so excited for my box! I hope it'll be delivered tomorrow, we're getting a foot of snow tonight (which in coastal va, is unHEARD of in these parts). I know some of you from the mid-west/northeastÂ are probably laughing, but I don't have a shovel. Â I can't imagine how long it will take me to dig my car out with a tiny snow brush and ice scraper. Â  Or maybe I'll just wait until it melts on Saturday when it'll be back to 50 degrees.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We're already planning to walk up to the beach tomorrowÂ and make a snowman on the sand!


 Lol! I have a fold up shovel that I keep in my car. And a jumbo bag of cat litter (helps get traction if you get stuck. Sprinkle it around the tires. ). I feel so bad for you guys! It's bad when you're expecting it. Even more so when you're not! Especially if you're not equipped! Stay safe!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How long does it take for GB to respond to e-mails? I e-mailed them last night about my missing boxes, and still haven't heard anything....
I emailed them about mine yesterday AM around 6:30 and got a response at 14:30.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## LadyK (Jan 29, 2014)

I e-mailed yesterday afternoon and no response yet.  I am cancelling.  I should never have ordered this box and am seriously regretting it.  At least I will never be tempted to order a Glossybox again.  I can't believe they are saying that boxes will still be shipping over the next couple of weeks.  This means they plan to ship January boxes in mid Februrary???  That is bad even for Glossybox.


----------



## morethanaohk (Jan 29, 2014)

For those of you that cancel each month and resub after you see the spoilers .... Do you lose your glossydots when you do that? Can you still review the products from the previous box (that you did receive)?


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Used the shower gel, Beauty Blender and blush today. Love them all so far! I'm very happy with this box. I hope you all get yours soon!


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you that cancel each month and resub after you see the spoilers .... Do you lose your glossydots when you do that? Can you still review the products from the previous box (that you did receive)?

You keep your glossydots and you are able to fill out the surveys for the products you did receive.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not buying the weather excuse, and never did. I audibly snorted when they posted on fb that they were "braving the weather" to start sending out boxes...as if THEY have to do the job of the postal service workers who are out there dealing with snow, ice and freezing temperatures every day. The boxes are packed, but they can't be shipped for a week or two, while the la prairie boxes were what, delivered by warm little fire fairies? Anyway.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

Too bad they weren't too cold to take money out of our bank accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, I'm not buying the weather excuse, and never did. I audibly snorted when they posted on fb that they were "braving the weather" to start sending out boxes...as if THEY have to do the job of the postal service workers who are out there dealing with snow, ice and freezing temperatures every day.

The boxes are packed, but they can't be shipped for a week or two, while the la prairie boxes were what, delivered by *warm little fire fairies?*

Anyway.
LOL!





 totally true!

I got one of my boxes, two days ago. I got my shipping info today!? .... 

I also had ordered a gift one, for an extra  beauty blender.. but so far it hasn't shown up .... 

I wonder if I'm ever gonna get it :/


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 29, 2014)

Are there any codes we can use if we buy a gift box?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay! Just got my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No variations. Haven't tried anything yet but I love the sample sizes! Amby, hope you get well soon, love!


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! Just got my box!




No variations. Haven't tried anything yet but I love the sample sizes! Amby, hope you get well soon, love!
Thanks, hon! I appreciate it! 

Quote:
Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Let me know via PM if you need a care package. I fell down a staircase and broke my left ankle a few years ago, so I know it can be hard.




Thanks so much sweetie. I appreciate the thought. I really do! It's nice knowing there's people out there willing to help someone they don't actually know anything about beyond a forum. Gives me faith that humanity isn't completely lost.


----------



## Allison H (Jan 29, 2014)

> I am in Atlanta and stuck by myself inÂ my 2nd office,Â after a 4 hour attempt after leaving my first job middayÂ and only traveling about 2 miles because of about 1 INCH of snow. Â Husband drove 11 miles in about 5 hours toÂ made it home. Trying to sleep on the carpet, just got very excited to find a giant sheet of cardboard to pad a little.....and still I am so grateful because I know people that are still stranded on their way home, kids stuck at schoolÂ - and it's 2 AM.Â Â  Hope the other MUT members from the area are ok! Â  Laugh away, Chicago and Minnesota... this city response to snow is pathetic. Â


 I'm about two hours north east of Atlanta, so I know it's hard. The fact is the south just isn't equipped to handle snow/ice. We lack the equipment and sand, so the roads not plowed turn into ice (or at least where I live that is the main issue). It's hard to drive on ice. ðŸ˜£ I hope it does get better for everyone!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> Thanks, hon! I appreciate it!Â  Thanks so much sweetie. I appreciate the thought. I really do! It's nice knowing there's people out there willing to help someone they don't actually know anything about beyond a forum. Gives me faith that humanity isn't lost Not yet! There are still some good hearts out there!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel better soon. I discovered long ago to just stay indoors when ice is involved! Signed, The only person in the world to get a black eye from standing on her porch on an ice storm


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> I'm about two hours north east of Atlanta, so I know it's hard. The fact is the south just isn't equipped to handle snow/ice. We lack the equipment and sand, so the roads not plowed turn into ice (or at least where I live that is the main issue). It's hard to drive on ice. ðŸ˜£ I hope it does get better for everyone!


 Stay safe! Everyone else down there, too. I heard horrible news about children being trapped on buses all night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm about two hours north east of Atlanta, so I know it's hard. The fact is the south just isn't equipped to handle snow/ice. We lack the equipment and sand, so the roads not plowed turn into ice (or at least where I live that is the main issue). It's hard to drive on ice. ðŸ˜£
I hope it does get better for everyone! Same situation here in Alabama, but I'm happily safe working from home. I grew up in Michigan, so one inch of snow is nothing for me; I went out coatless, in house slippers to take pictures in the back yard. But schools are closed, supermarkets are closed, no trash pickup, probably no mail. I don't think the stores here even sell snow shovels, and I certainly haven't heard any plows go by.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks, hon! I appreciate it! 
Thanks so much sweetie. I appreciate the thought. I really do! It's nice knowing there's people out there willing to help someone they don't actually know anything about beyond a forum. Gives me faith that humanity isn't lost

Not yet! There are still some good hearts out there!



Feel better soon. I discovered long ago to just stay indoors when ice is involved!

Signed,
The only person in the world to get a black eye from standing on her porch on an ice storm
Hehe....have to say the last line did make me a giggle a bit... It sounds like something I would do...But the sad thing is there wasn't much ice even around....just the patch left right where I had to step to get out of my vehicle. But yeah...staying away from ice from now on too! lol


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

Ugh -- still nothing from GB. I'm trying to avoid speaking with my local PO (they are terrrrribbblllllllleeeee), so I'm waiting to hear from them. But, nothing. I'm half expecting to get a stock email that my box will ship within the next two weeks....


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 29, 2014)

My box came today! It's the same items as everyone else I've seen here (BB and cleaner, body wash, blush, sea salt spray and Vinchy cream). I just realized yesterday that I got a tracking e-mail on the 24th, but it went to my spam folder. I'm so excited to try everything.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> Hehe....have to say the last line did make me a giggle a bit... It sounds like something I would do...But the sad thing is there wasn't much ice even around....just the patch left right where I had to step to get out of my vehicle. But yeah...staying away from ice from now on too! lolÂ


 LOL! Never fails..always park next to the only ice patch. I honestly think I could just look at ice from inside the house and fall down.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2014)

nuthin' still.  I must be the LAST fricking person on GB's list for January boxes to ship out.

I am so pissed


----------



## brio444 (Jan 29, 2014)

Supposedly mine was delivered yesterday, according to the tracking.  Oh, except it wasn't.   :/


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL! Never fails..always park next to the only ice patch. I honestly think I could just look at ice from inside the house and fall down.
Haha the ice was only on one side, the driver's side, because of the way the wind blew the freezing rain. But yeah, always my luck.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 29, 2014)

I tried the beauty blender out today for my foundation and didn't really like it.  It seems like my makeup brushes do a better job.  The blender didn't really get great coverage and seems to take longer since it's smaller than I expected.

Does anyone have tips/tricks to working with it?  I don't want to see it go to waste.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nuthin' still.  I must be the LAST fricking person on GB's list for January boxes to ship out.

I am so pissed
Nothing for me either.  Guess we're stuck at the bottom of GB's list together!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 29, 2014)

> I tried the beauty blender out today for my foundation and didn't really like it. Â It seems like my makeup brushes do a better job. Â The blender didn't really get great coverage and seems to take longer since it's smaller than I expected. Does anyone have tips/tricks to working with it? Â I don't want to see it go to waste.Â


 Did you get it wet and wring it out? It will double in size when you di that.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get it wet and wring it out? It will double in size when you di that.
That's exactly what I was going to say.

I was surprised at the size too until I watched a video on how to use it found out you're supposed to wet it first.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

I got mine today! Both boxes were delivered to the wrong address... But I still haven't heard back from glossy box after two emails and a Facebook message basically I'm done with them after next month I don't care how great the boxes are! I really really love the blush it's gorgeous and I can't wait to wear it everyday of my life. ...super pigmented. I thought I'd hate it when I saw the colour, but it's amazing! My thoughts on the delay in shipping is that they had to replace the cleanser and so they have to reprint their little booklet of products and


----------



## Allison H (Jan 29, 2014)

> Stay safe! Everyone else down there, too. I heard horrible news about children being trapped on buses all night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you for thinking of us all! It is terrible about the poor children that were stranded on buses!


----------



## Allison H (Jan 29, 2014)

> Same situation here in Alabama, but I'm happily safe working from home. I grew up in Michigan, so one inch of snow is nothing for me; I went out coatless, in house slippersÂ to take pictures in the back yard. But schools are closed, supermarkets are closed, no trash pickup, probably no mail. I don't think the stores here even sell snow shovels, and I certainly haven't heard any plows go by.Â


 Ha! I think the same is true for us about no stores selling snow shovels!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> Nothing for me either.Â  Guess we're stuck at the bottom of GB's list together!


 Count me in on this party! I'll bring the drinks. Lol.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks, hon! I appreciate it! 
Thanks so much sweetie. I appreciate the thought. I really do! It's nice knowing there's people out there willing to help someone they don't actually know anything about beyond a forum. Gives me faith that humanity isn't lost

Not yet! There are still some good hearts out there!




Feel better soon. I discovered long ago to just stay indoors when ice is involved!

Signed,
The only person in the world to get a black eye from standing on her porch on an ice storm
Hehe....have to say the last line did make me a giggle a bit... It sounds like something I would do...But the sad thing is there wasn't much ice even around....just the patch left right where I had to step to get out of my vehicle. But yeah...staying away from ice from now on too! lol 

If if makes you guys feel any better, I fell off a sidewalk a few months ago (when there was NO ice, snow, anything) and broke my ankle. It was the worst! Feel better, Amby!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the beauty blender out today for my foundation and didn't really like it.  It seems like my makeup brushes do a better job.  The blender didn't really get great coverage and seems to take longer since it's smaller than I expected.

Does anyone have tips/tricks to working with it?  I don't want to see it go to waste. 
Did you by chance not get it wet before you used it? You're supposed to wet it and squeeze out the water like a sponge. It almost doubles in size!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 29, 2014)

Still really pissed off at Glossybox. I had ordered this box for my mom's birthday (which is today, the 29th) because the delivery date was scheduled to be at latest 1/25. I emailed them last week and they said my box would ship out early this week, but guess what it's Wednesday and I don't even have a tracking number...


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> nuthin' still.Â  I must be the LAST fricking person on GB's list for January boxes to ship out. I am so pissed


 Mine still hasn't left pay status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you're not going to be alone!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 29, 2014)

I am in good company!!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> Count me in on this party! I'll bring the drinks. Lol.


 Imma' need a drink by the time this is over with! Haha


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 29, 2014)

> If if makes you guys feel any better, I fell off a sidewalk a few months ago (when there was NO ice, snow, anything) and broke my ankle. It was the worst! Feel better, Amby!


 YEOWWIE!!! Well, now I don't feel so bad about nearly spraining my ankle and doing a face plant while putting on my underwear.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> YEOWWIE!!! Well, now I don't feel so bad about nearly spraining my ankle and doing a face plant while putting on my underwear.


 I severely sprained my ankle and ended up on crutches. A bee was coming straight for my face in attack mode. I ran. And apparently forgot I had stairs I should have run down... :-(


----------



## JC327 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay so I am in my box...and I think what the perfume replaces is the balance me body wash. My card shows the perfume but I got the balance me.

Dang....this beauty blender looks so...tiny! And the cleanser is pretty small too... I havent tested anything because I had an accident with some ice and my ankle and ended up in the er....I'll say more when I test stuff...sadly could be awhile lol
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Allison H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thank you for thinking of us all! It is terrible about the poor children that were stranded on buses!

I feel like such a "First World Problems" complainer that my Glossybox finally made it to south Atlanta yesterday, but I'm in the north metro and I have no idea when I'll get it now.  No fault of GB's at this point...  We didn't have mail yesterday or today.  So much for:  "_Neither snow, nor rain, nor heat, nor gloom of night, stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds._"

Seriously though...*no* disrespect to postal carriers whatsoever!  This Instagram photo (of abandoned cars) was taken about a mile from my boys' school today.  We were so lucky they were in elementary school (first released yesterday), and thanks to constant e-mail updates from each of their teachers over an hour before they released, we were prepared - and they both made it home safe.  All of the kids in our school district are home safe tonight, but at noon today they still had 150 children trapped in our district's schools and temporary shelters.  And that's a _small_ number compared to other districts.  Most of the news focuses on the Interstates and how bad traffic jams were, but the photo I've linked shows why you couldn't just "_go get your kids_" like many of my friends have wondered.  There was nowhere to go - even on local streets.  You couldn't even drive down the ditches - cars were abandoned there, too (on the roads that weren't hills with drop-offs on each side).

One of my friends up north joked she'd just go get her sled, dogs, and "mush" up to the schools to get her kids.  People just don't realize that in the South, this is considered a sled.

We had a neighbor giving her small kids sled-rides on a boogie board this afternoon...  



 

Hope everyone is warm, safe 'n' sound tonight!  Not having my beauty blender seems so pale in comparison...much like my skin!


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

> I feel like such a "First World Problems" complainer that my Glossybox finally made it to south Atlanta yesterday, but I'm in the north metro and I have no idea when I'll get it now. Â No fault of GB's at this point... Â We didn't have mail yesterday or today. Â So much for: Â "_Neither snow, nor rain, nor heat, nor gloom of night, stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds._" Seriously though...*no* disrespect to postal carriers whatsoever! Â This Instagram photoÂ (of abandoned cars)Â was taken about a mile from my boys' school today. Â We were so lucky they were in elementary school (first released yesterday), and thanks to constant e-mail updates from each of their teachers over an hour before they released, we were prepared - and they both made it home safe. Â All of the kids in our school district are home safe tonight, but at noon today they still had 150 children trapped in our district's schools and temporary shelters. Â And that's a _small_ number compared to other districts. Â Most of the news focuses on the Interstates and how bad traffic jams were, but theÂ photo I've linked shows why you couldn't just "_go get your kids_" like many of my friends have wondered. Â There was nowhere to go - even on local streets. Â You couldn't even drive down the ditches - cars were abandoned there, too (on the roads that weren't hills with drop-offs on each side). One of my friends up north joked she'd just go get her sled, dogs, and "mush" up to the schools to get her kids. Â People just don't realize that in the South, this is considered a sled. We had a neighbor giving her small kids sled-rides on a boogie board this afternoon... Â :idea: Â  Hope everyone is warm, safe 'n'Â sound tonight! Â Not having my beauty blender seems so pale in comparison...much like my skin! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 OMG. NOT downplaying your issues at all, but the roads in my town have been worse than this basically the whole winter. Lol. It's fascinating how people react differently due to climate issues like that. It looks like a great driving day to me! Haha. But then again you guys will be the ones laughing when it's July or August and we hit 90 degrees and feel like were gonna start melting and having heat stroke... Lol.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If if makes you guys feel any better, I fell off a sidewalk a few months ago (when there was NO ice, snow, anything) and broke my ankle. It was the worst! Feel better, Amby!
Ouch! That sounds like something I would do on a normal day when not paying attention. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YEOWWIE!!!

Well, now I don't feel so bad about nearly spraining my ankle and doing a face plant while putting on my underwear.

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I severely sprained my ankle and ended up on crutches. A bee was coming straight for my face in attack mode. I ran. And apparently forgot I had stairs I should have run down... :-(

@theblingfairy and @caseybean025 It has to be bad that these made me laugh and feel better...I hate to laugh at other's misfortune but...I can see myself in these exact scenarious... 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hope you feel better soon!
Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 29, 2014)

You also have to remember that in Atlanta there is NO infrastructure in place to cope with this. They don't have crews on hand to go out and plow/salt the roads. Combined with people not knowing how to drive in snow (it's a skill, mastered with practice) and not having snow tires or chains, it's really scary. The tweets and FB statuses of people stuck, separated from their children, etc. just break my heart. I lived in Atlanta back in 2000 when a really devastating ice storm hit. We were stuck at home with no power, no water (lines broke), and very little food for 3 days. Super scary.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Jan 29, 2014)

Did you see on Instagram that they admitted that it was a problem with suppliers getting them products because of weather issues? Who knows if that really is the truth but that is their current story.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 29, 2014)

[@]Amby6912[/@] feel free to laugh at my misfortune! I was laughing while saying ouch ouch ouch and dragging myself up the stairs. Haha. I still laugh about it!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
OMG. NOT downplaying your issues at all, but the roads in my town have been worse than this basically the whole winter. Lol. It's fascinating how people react differently due to climate issues like that. It looks like a great driving day to me! Haha. But then again you guys will be the ones laughing when it's July or August and we hit 90 degrees and feel like were gonna start melting and having heat stroke... Lol.

I totally get it from an outside perspective - I lived / worked in Philadelphia during the Blizzard of '96 (my neighborhood had over 72" of snow that winter).  I found this photo from South Philly on that day - I lived in North Philly and we got more (30.7" in 24 hours which still stands as the 1-day record).





This is the best explanation I've seen for people outside of Atlanta to understand why 1-3" of snow was crippling yesterday / today.  It's not the amount of snow or what the streets looked like.  It's what state, county, city, and school officials in the entire metro area did - and did not do - at the same time that created something I've never witnessed in my life.  (We just moved here from Orlando in 2012 so we weren't here for the 2011 storm.)

It was not how people reacted that caused this mess.  It was how everyone in authority around them failed to act!

But I'm still petty enough that I want my Glossybox nooooow!


----------



## camel11 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't even know what we'd do with 30" in NYC -- I'm sure our roof would cave in and my doggie would have to enjoy using potty pads! She'd drown in snow!!


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 29, 2014)

Here in Arizona, I have been wearing tank tops... the weather is so vastly different than it is where you guys live! But, when it's summertime, I'll be scalding in 115 degree heat. 





I got my Glossybox yesterday! Everything arrived as expected. I tried the blush and beauty blender, and I like both of them. I also tried the sea salt spray but it didn't really change my hair, which is already wavy.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you get it wet and wring it out? It will double in size when you di that.
Thank you!  I had just wet the area where I was going to use it.  I'm so surprised how much it expanded when I did wet it.  I'll try it again tomorrow this way.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you by chance not get it wet before you used it? You're supposed to wet it and squeeze out the water like a sponge. It almost doubles in size! 
Thanks, I def did not realize that before


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *XoXoAmber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I agree with you 100% @mrsambrosia. They need to treat every subscriber the same. I find it extremely rude that some people are receiving apologizes and glossy dots and all I got was : you'll get tracking information when it ships. It's also very strange that the 3 times I've emailed them in almost a year the person who sends the response uses the same name 'Alex'. They won't be getting a cent from me again. Unless a box has Chanel or strands of Unicorn hair in it (NEVER)
Your standards are lower than mine. I'm thinking it would take a guaranteed million dollar check in the box to get me to sub again, lol. I say that, but, we'll see. IDK. Glossy has always impressed me with their boxes, but made me want to run away from them due to their overall customer service (slow shipping, lack of communication, etc.).


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am really wondering if they weren't waiting on more beauty blenders.  They know that the internet would explode if some people didn't get them so they had to wait? Other than that I think most people wouldn't mind if they got a variation due to low stock of an item.  
I want the blush almost as much as the beautyblender. I'd like the cleanser, but if I get perfume instead of a cleanser, I could handle that much of a variation.

ETA: I suppose I shouldn't be assuming I'm getting *anything* this month. I'm one of those still without tracking, even using Newgistics. Sad panda here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You also have to remember that in Atlanta there is NO infrastructure in place to cope with this. They don't have crews on hand to go out and plow/salt the roads. Combined with people not knowing how to drive in snow (it's a skill, mastered with practice) and not having snow tires or chains, it's really scary. The tweets and FB statuses of people stuck, separated from their children, etc. just break my heart.

I lived in Atlanta back in 2000 when a really devastating ice storm hit. We were stuck at home with no power, no water (lines broke), and very little food for 3 days. Super scary.
Yeah, but our stupid governor could have been much better prepared. I laughed my a$$ off at him when he held his press conference. First time I've heard someone try to explain the reason for an occurrence by giving the definition of it. Press: What caused the traffic issues? Gov'ner: They too many cars on the road! 

Still makes me chuckle, hehe.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally get it from an outside perspective - I lived / worked in Philadelphia during the Blizzard of '96 (my neighborhood had over 72" of snow that winter).  I found this photo from South Philly on that day - I lived in North Philly and we got more (30.7" in 24 hours which still stands as the 1-day record).





This is the best explanation I've seen for people outside of Atlanta to understand why 1-3" of snow was crippling yesterday / today.  It's not the amount of snow or what the streets looked like.  It's what state, county, city, and school officials in the entire metro area did - and did not do - at the same time that created something I've never witnessed in my life.  (We just moved here from Orlando in 2012 so we weren't here for the 2011 storm.)

*It was not how people reacted that caused this mess.  It was how everyone in authority around them failed to act!*

But I'm still petty enough that I want my Glossybox nooooow!  









 Finally, someone who gets it!


----------



## Clackey (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel like such a "First World Problems" complainer that my Glossybox finally made it to south Atlanta yesterday, but I'm in the north metro and I have no idea when I'll get it now.  No fault of GB's at this point...  We didn't have mail yesterday or today.  So much for:  "_Neither snow, nor rain, nor heat, nor gloom of night, stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds._"

Seriously though...*no* disrespect to postal carriers whatsoever!  This Instagram photo (of abandoned cars) was taken about a mile from my boys' school today.  We were so lucky they were in elementary school (first released yesterday), and thanks to constant e-mail updates from each of their teachers over an hour before they released, we were prepared - and they both made it home safe.  All of the kids in our school district are home safe tonight, but at noon today they still had 150 children trapped in our district's schools and temporary shelters.  And that's a _small_ number compared to other districts.  Most of the news focuses on the Interstates and how bad traffic jams were, but the photo I've linked shows why you couldn't just "_go get your kids_" like many of my friends have wondered.  There was nowhere to go - even on local streets.  You couldn't even drive down the ditches - cars were abandoned there, too (on the roads that weren't hills with drop-offs on each side).

One of my friends up north joked she'd just go get her sled, dogs, and "mush" up to the schools to get her kids.  People just don't realize that in the South, this is considered a sled.

We had a neighbor giving her small kids sled-rides on a boogie board this afternoon...  



 

Hope everyone is warm, safe 'n' sound tonight!  Not having my beauty blender seems so pale in comparison...much like my skin!  



 
I feel your pain!  I live and teach in metro ATL.  Our district (Cobb) had about 2000 kids stuck in schools last night.  Luckily all our kids in my school were picked up by 7PM.  And we dismissed at 12.  However, if we wouldn't have had school there wouldn't have been as many problems.  So now I'm stuck in my house with no mail.  I really shouldn't care because my Glossybox is still in the pack phase.


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 30, 2014)

> Count me in on this party! I'll bring the drinks. Lol.


 Same here! Pretty sure it will be the end of Feb before I ever get this box!


----------



## shutterblog (Jan 30, 2014)

> I feel your pain! Â I live and teach in metro ATL. Â Our district (Cobb) had about 2000 kids stuck in schools last night. Â Luckily all our kids in my school were picked up by 7PM. Â And we dismissed at 12. Â However, if we wouldn't have had school there wouldn't have been as many problems. Â So now I'm stuck in my house with no mail. Â I really shouldn't care because my Glossybox is still in the pack phase.


 Sorry for a bit more OT - but I just wanted to say a quick thanks to you! I have never been more proud of my city's teachers, principals, and education workers (in any metro I've lived in - OK, AL, DE, PA, FL, or GA). You were all nothing short of _amazing_ this week! http://www.ajc.com/news/news/iced-in-students-seek-refuge-in-schools/nc58R/ http://t.today.com/moms/shelter-storm-teachers-entertained-dried-tears-kids-stuck-overnight-school-2D12018114 Wishing you a weekend Glossybox - good luck!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 30, 2014)

I could not imagine having that much snow in San Diego. It can get cold, ice on the roof of cars in the morning but we rarely get rain here so snow is almost impossible. 

I seriously love the beauty blender! I was bored and did a full face of makeup tonight and the bb will make it more likely I will use foundation more often. Seamless transition with corrector, concealer, foundation, highlighter and cream blush. Easily build from natural to heavy quickly. Totally an "airbrush" type look with minimal time. I just need a cream based contour and I will be set. I used powder bronzer tonight and it still looked good. I used my lazy painter technique, smear all over area quickly and then quickly blend. Next time I will apply concealer under eyes with ring finger for a thicker application and then apply the rest and blend with bb. Too lazy to layer up.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

YEOWWIE!!!

Well, now I don't feel so bad about nearly spraining my ankle and doing a face plant while putting on my underwear.
I severely sprained my ankle and ended up on crutches. A bee was coming straight for my face in attack mode. I ran. And apparently forgot I had stairs I should have run down... :-( Ouch! hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't have my gb, so maybe I misunderstood, but I thought we were getting the beauty blender cleanser (which is used to clean the beauty blender), but it kind of sounds like (from the comments) that some people are getting a facial cleanser or perhaps a perfume instead. Can someone clarify?


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I severely sprained my ankle and ended up on crutches. A bee was coming straight for my face in attack mode. I ran. And apparently forgot I had stairs I should have run down... :-(
I tripped over my shoe in my room and sprained my ankle. The hospital said that my ankle sprain was worst than a break...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have my gb, so maybe I misunderstood, but I thought we were getting the beauty blender cleanser (which is used to clean the beauty blender), but it kind of sounds like (from the comments) that some people are getting a facial cleanser or perhaps a perfume instead. Can someone clarify?
I think the cleanser is an extra and everyone should get one.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I don't have my gb, so maybe I misunderstood, but I thought we were getting the beauty blender cleanser (which is used to clean the beauty blender), but it kind of sounds like (from the comments) that some people are getting a facial cleanser or perhaps a perfume instead. Can someone clarify?


 Everyone should get a Bb and the bb cleanser. Some are getting a body wash as well or a perfume. The body wash/perfume seem to be the only variation.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

> I tripped over my shoe in my room and sprained my ankle. The hospital said that my ankle sprain was worst than a break...


 That's what they told me too! I also had a ton of bruising since my ankle went sideways at a 90 degree angle and kinda bounced down the stairs. The bone that sticks out on the side of my ankle was HUGE since it bounced down 3 stairs and hit the concrete.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

I like how my tracking for my GB says "Notice Left" yesterday.  Actually the Post office, and UPS for that matter, didn't deliver at all yesterday because the roads are crap in my area...even though I saw a mail truck going down the street yesterday while I was getting my car pushed out from being stuck in the snow. UGH.  

I hope they are delivering mail today, my UPS packages are all rescheduled for delivery today as well.  I'm stuck at home I want my toys!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Jan 30, 2014)

My box hasn't shipped yet either.  I wish it was here, but I am busy this week anyway.  It is irritating that they sent their "VIPs" boxes and not us, though. I think a previous poster was correct, Glossybox sold too many boxes with their Living Social deal, and they didn't have enough stock to cover.  They should have "sold out" the January box sooner, and they should have kept aside enough stock for their current subscribers.  Sure, there has been some bad weather all over the country this year, but that should only delay by a few days.  All my other subs made it on time (or just a day or two late).

 If we got a foot of snow here nobody would bat an eye, and kids would probably still go to class on time, but we have the services and equipment to deal with that.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jan 30, 2014)

Still no tracking number here. I had emailed customer service last week and was told it would be shipped early this week, but I guess not!


----------



## LolaJay (Jan 30, 2014)

My box is still in the "Pay" stage as well - such a bummer. No tracking info at all yet. I'm a bit nervous to cancel since it hasn't even shipped yet, so I may end up staying subbed for February. After that, I'll be out again until another great product sucks me back in!


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 30, 2014)

Still nothing for me as well.  Even with the backdoor tracking cheat.  I will probably cancel tomorrow anyways so that I don't get charged for Feb, but I'm starting to think this debacle is worse that the June Dallas Shaw debacle.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

If I get the perfume, I will trade it for the body wash.  I am allergic to jasmine, which this perfume has.  I am seriously pissed off - so it was the body wash that caused the delays?  Seriously?


----------



## kgus22 (Jan 30, 2014)

last week they said my box would ship early this week. i emailed them again and now they said next week. UGH.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  last week they said my box would ship early this week. i emailed them again and now they said next week. UGH.
 NEXT WEEK?!?! they must be kidding. My box hasn't shipped yet either. I'm emailing them right now because that is seriously a crock.


----------



## Swtnsarah (Jan 30, 2014)

There is no tracking number for me either and I have been in the pack stage for about 2 weeks now. My expected delivery date was 1/13/14-1/25/14. I resubscribe on 1/3/14. I used to be a subscriber to glossybox and was for over a year, but this was the main reason why I unsubscribe to them: late delivery, poor communication,rude customer service, and the lies. Although I really like this months box, I regret resubscribing because I have to experience everything that I did not like about glossybox all over again. I wish they just tell the truth that they are out of stock and that they are trying there best to restock to fulfill our boxes instead of blaming the weather especially when many customers received their la prairie box prior to their regular subscription. If glossybox doesn't change the way they are doing business right now, this will probably be the downfall of Glossybox in the future.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still nothing for me as well.  Even with the backdoor tracking cheat.  I will probably cancel tomorrow anyways so that I don't get charged for Feb, but I'm starting to think this debacle is worse that the June Dallas Shaw debacle.
To me it certainly is. The last box I got was the Dallas Shaw. I remember other people getting upset, but I really had no problems with it. In fact, I sent a thank you to GB for such a great box, even if it was a little late. I only cancelled at that time because the spoilers (which are typically the best things in the box) did not interest me. This time just seems ridiculous. I just want my box. But I did cancel last night so they can't charge me for Feb.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I get the perfume, I will trade it for the body wash.  I am allergic to jasmine, which this perfume has.  I am seriously pissed off - so it was the body wash that caused the delays?  Seriously? 
I guess I'm in the minority, but I almost think I'd prefer the perfume to the body wash. But then, I did just order a couple bottles of organic body wash, so...


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess I'm in the minority, but I almost think I'd prefer the perfume to the body wash. But then, I did just order a couple bottles of organic body wash, so...
I'd much rather have the perfume over the body wash too!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll be over at the swap thread if that happens!!  It is just that I am allergic to jasmine AND I have tons of perfume (full, deluxe and sample size) at home.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 30, 2014)

> I feel your pain! Â I live and teach in metro ATL. Â Our district (Cobb) had about 2000 kids stuck in schools last night. Â Luckily all our kids in my school were picked up by 7PM. Â And we dismissed at 12. Â However, if we wouldn't have had school there wouldn't have been as many problems. Â So now I'm stuck in my house with no mail. Â I really shouldn't care because my Glossybox is still in the pack phase.


 This is oneof the things I Iove about home schooling. I never have to worry about weather on a day like that! Bless you teachers that were there to keep the kids safe, warm and fed. Too bad evaluations aren't based on that!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 30, 2014)

I got my box finally.  No variations, got the body wash (good because I have the perfume, which I like), but it's nice to try a new product.  

I've already tried the sea salt spray so I wouldn't have minded getting perfume instead of the salt spray, but I'm pretty please with this box.  I might give most of the products a whirl today, since I'm working from home today and it's pretty dull around here.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 30, 2014)

At this rate, they could send me a dollar store box with a pez dispenser, a tootsie pop and some confetti, and I'd be saying hallelujah -they sent an effing box!


----------



## itsMac (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box is still in the "Pay" stage as well - such a bummer. No tracking info at all yet. I'm a bit nervous to cancel since it hasn't even shipped yet, so I may end up staying subbed for February. After that, I'll be out again until another great product sucks me back in!
I'm nervous to cancel for the same reason...I don't want the gift sub I bought for my friend to be canceled, too!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 30, 2014)

They told me my box would be sent last week, then this week, now next week. But they're all packed! Are the boxes having second thoughts about committing to a relationship with me? Is that why they refuse to get on the truck?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm nervous to cancel for the same reason...I don't want the gift sub I bought for my friend to be canceled, too!
me too.  I don't want to get a Feb box unless I WANT it.


----------



## sla6793 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finally received my box today, no variations.

I have never seen the beauty blender in person yet &amp; was shocked to see how tiny it is! I will definitely be taking the recommendations to wet it before using.

I'm excited to try the blush, it looks like a gorgeous color!


----------



## magsatron (Jan 30, 2014)

so, it is Thursday January 30th, and still no shipping notice. My box has been in the pack stage longer than it takes to pack my entire house, haha. I paid on the 1st. I figure I'll see something from them eventually, but I did enquire with customer service via email &amp; was reassured that I'll get tracking details when it ships. That was Monday. And when I say reassured, I mean I got a curt 2 sentence reply. I wonder how many people are in the same boat that aren't posting..dozens? Hundreds?


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

> so, it is Thursday January 30th, and still no shipping notice. My box has been in the pack stage longer than it takes to pack my entire house, haha. I paid on the 1st. I figure I'll see something from them eventually, but I did enquire with customer service via email &amp; was reassured that I'll get tracking details when it ships. That was Monday. And when I say reassured, I mean I got a curt 2 sentence reply. I wonder how many people are in the same boat that aren't posting..dozens? Hundreds?


 It seems like almost half of us don't have anything... Speaking conservatively, maybe 35% or so. That potentially could be A TON of subscribers depending on how many total people make up their subscriber base.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 30, 2014)

I love how their promised shipping date keeps getting pushed back further and further. First it was "all boxes will be shipped out on 1/21!" then it was "boxes will be shipped out early in the week of 1/27" and now it's "we're still sending out boxes next week... aka into February!". I'd like to think that they would try to expedite shipping or give us something extra to make up for the lag, but based on their customer service responses, I doubt they'd do anything more than just ship out the box. Great job Glossybox, great job.


----------



## DuckyLove (Jan 30, 2014)

De-Lurking to ask a question... I ordered and paid for my box on 1/3, had an estimated shipping of 1/13 to 1/25. And used code FANFAV.

I STILL have not received my tracking for my box as well.. -sigh-

I have already contacted CS and they gave me the same old runaround...






*Here's my question*:

Have any of you girls actually SEEN any glossyboxes that used the code FANFAV?

I've looked everywhere and can't find any spoilers.. They should have an extra lipstick/lip product or whatever?

Or have any of you that ordered this box with the promo code actually receive your lipstick with your box?

I'm guessing this is causing a delay in shipping as well..

At this point I don't care about the code, I just want my tracking already!!


----------



## rachelshine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's CRAZY that y'all haven't gotten your boxes yet! Get it together GB!! That being said, I've used everything except the body wash and am pretty satisfied. I do wish the BB was not white, but even after cleaning, it's never going to be ~Pure White~ again.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  De-Lurking to ask a question... I ordered and paid for my box on 1/3, had an estimated shipping of 1/13 to 1/25. And used code FANFAV.

I STILL have not received my tracking for my box as well.. -sigh-

I have already contacted CS and they gave me the same old runaround...






*Here's my question*:

Have any of you girls actually SEEN any glossyboxes that used the code FANFAV?

I've looked everywhere and can't find any spoilers.. They should have an extra lipstick/lip product or whatever?

Or have any of you that ordered this box with the promo code actually receive your lipstick with your box?

I'm guessing this is causing a delay in shipping as well..

At this point I don't care about the code, I just want my tracking already!! 



 
I used that code (on 1/3, just like you!!). 

here is someone's review with that lipstick

http://thestepfordguide.com/2014/01/22/january-glossybox-oh-what-a-box-2/


----------



## morethanaohk (Jan 30, 2014)

This was my first month with glossybox. I was told last weekend that my specific box was shipping on Monday. Still nothing. I emailed again and they said it will ship next week. I asked why I have been lied to many times and here was the response: "We never mean to mislead or lie to our customers. We are working under what our understanding was and unfortunately not all boxes can ship out on the same day. Boxes are being shipped out everyday as we speak and so I hope I can update you with tracking information soon if you don't receive it via email." At this point, I think I'm going to go try blush mystery box.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  De-Lurking to ask a question... I ordered and paid for my box on 1/3, had an estimated shipping of 1/13 to 1/25. And used code FANFAV.

I STILL have not received my tracking for my box as well.. -sigh-

I have already contacted CS and they gave me the same old runaround...





*Here's my question*:

Have any of you girls actually SEEN any glossyboxes that used the code FANFAV?

I've looked everywhere and can't find any spoilers.. They should have an extra lipstick/lip product or whatever?

Or have any of you that ordered this box with the promo code actually receive your lipstick with your box?

I'm guessing this is causing a delay in shipping as well..

At this point I don't care about the code, I just want my tracking already!! 



 
I used the FANFAV code when I signed up on Dec 23, 2013 and I'm in the same boat as you. I also haven't seen anyone with lipstick in their box so maybe that is the problem. It's annoying. I sent them an email on Sunday, got a response on Tuesday that basically said sorry but you'll get it when you get it. I sent them another email this morning asking why am I going to get a January box in February and how I'm a new subscriber and I'm really regretting even signing up with their company. And if they could at least give me an estimate on when it would be shipping since I heard some people saying Glossybox told them now it will be shipping into next week so by the time we get the box it will be the freakin' middle of February already!


----------



## Andieking (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used that code (on 1/3, just like you!!). 

here is someone's review with that lipstick

http://thestepfordguide.com/2014/01/22/january-glossybox-oh-what-a-box-2/
Ahh! So that is probably not the problem then...


----------



## Darkmoonrose (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, I have been lurking but my annoyance at Glossybox finally got me to join in the discussion (I guess there is an upside to this whole shipping debacle).

Anyway - thank you to those of you who posed updates from the first email delay and all - I'm in the group who did not get any emails about delays until this latest one, it makes me feel better to know that I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I'm also stuck without a tracking code and a box that was supposed to be here between 1/13 and 1/25 - I've tried calling but I just get a machine that hangs up on me without letting me talk to anyone or leave a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I have to say, given how many great reviews there were for this service, especially since it is not a start up, it has been established in several countries, I am shocked at how awful they are at running a business!  Even though I did sign up with the living social deal, I signed up over a month ago (December 27), so unless they are discriminating against the living socials I cannot imagine how my box could not have been packed and shipped by now, I signed up for a year and I would hate to have a year of this awful service.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eliu8108* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no tracking number here. I had emailed customer service last week and was told it would be shipped early this week, but I guess not!
I was told the same thing when I emailed them, I would have felt better if they would have at least provided tracking or some Glossydots.


----------



## dousedingin (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm surprised how many still don't have their boxes. I received my regular sub but still haven't gotten the second box I ordered. Just waiting patiently I suppose. At my job, our shipments of product have continued to be delayed nearly every week due to weather (anywhere from 2-7 days), so glossy is likely being truthful about that portion, but unfortunately people will continue to come and point out their wait, while those same people may be less likely to come back to say they finally received it. So we may only be hearing the negative portions of what's happening.


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

> Ahh! So that is probably not the problem then...


 I didn't use the code, or living social, or anything Ã´ut of the ordinary. And I'm still waiting. And so is Glossy. To get the stuff they ran out of that led them to delay all shipping.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got a shipping email!!!

No activity on tracking, but at least I have a tracking number now!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  De-Lurking to ask a question... I ordered and paid for my box on 1/3, had an estimated shipping of 1/13 to 1/25. And used code FANFAV.

I STILL have not received my tracking for my box as well.. -sigh-

I have already contacted CS and they gave me the same old runaround...





*Here's my question*:

Have any of you girls actually SEEN any glossyboxes that used the code FANFAV?

I've looked everywhere and can't find any spoilers.. They should have an extra lipstick/lip product or whatever?

Or have any of you that ordered this box with the promo code actually receive your lipstick with your box?

I'm guessing this is causing a delay in shipping as well..

At this point I don't care about the code, I just want my tracking already!! 




Welcome! I don't think I have seen anyone get their boxes that used that code.


----------



## caseybean025 (Jan 30, 2014)

OMG I got a shipping email! Finally!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jan 30, 2014)

I finally got a tracking number! It hasn't like updated yet, but at least I have one! Yay!


----------



## Andieking (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a tracking number! It hasn't like updated yet, but at least I have one! Yay! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG I got a shipping email! Finally!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a shipping email!!!

No activity on tracking, but at least I have a tracking number now!


YEAHH!! So happy for you guys...now I'm obsessively refreshing my email to see if I've gotten one


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Darkmoonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi,

I'm new to the forum, I have been lurking but my annoyance at Glossybox finally got me to join in the discussion (I guess there is an upside to this whole shipping debacle).

Anyway - thank you to those of you who posed updates from the first email delay and all - I'm in the group who did not get any emails about delays until this latest one, it makes me feel better to know that I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I'm also stuck without a tracking code and a box that was supposed to be here between 1/13 and 1/25 - I've tried calling but I just get a machine that hangs up on me without letting me talk to anyone or leave a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I have to say, given how many great reviews there were for this service, especially since it is not a start up, it has been established in several countries, I am shocked at how awful they are at running a business!  Even though I did sign up with the living social deal, I signed up over a month ago (December 27), so unless they are discriminating against the living socials I cannot imagine how my box could not have been packed and shipped by now, I signed up for a year and I would hate to have a year of this awful service.
Welcome! This is not the first time they have been late with boxes, I remember last January's boxes were also very late. Some people got their boxes in February and others also got different items than the ones advertised.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was my first month with glossybox. I was told last weekend that my specific box was shipping on Monday. Still nothing. I emailed again and they said it will ship next week. I asked why I have been lied to many times and here was the response:

"We never mean to mislead or lie to our customers. We are working under what our understanding was and unfortunately not all boxes can ship out on the same day. Boxes are being shipped out everyday as we speak and so I hope I can update you with tracking information soon if you don't receive it via email."

At this point, I think I'm going to go try blush mystery box.
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DuckyLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  De-Lurking to ask a question... I ordered and paid for my box on 1/3, had an estimated shipping of 1/13 to 1/25. And used code FANFAV.

I STILL have not received my tracking for my box as well.. -sigh-

I have already contacted CS and they gave me the same old runaround...





*Here's my question*:

Have any of you girls actually SEEN any glossyboxes that used the code FANFAV?

I've looked everywhere and can't find any spoilers.. They should have an extra lipstick/lip product or whatever?

Or have any of you that ordered this box with the promo code actually receive your lipstick with your box?

I'm guessing this is causing a delay in shipping as well..

At this point I don't care about the code, I just want my tracking already!! 




I used the FANFAV code when I signed up on Dec 23, 2013 and I'm in the same boat as you. I also haven't seen anyone with lipstick in their box so maybe that is the problem. It's annoying. I sent them an email on Sunday, got a response on Tuesday that basically said sorry but you'll get it when you get it. I sent them another email this morning asking why am I going to get a January box in February and how I'm a new subscriber and I'm really regretting even signing up with their company. And if they could at least give me an estimate on when it would be shipping since I heard some people saying Glossybox told them now it will be shipping into next week so by the time we get the box it will be the freakin' middle of February already!

Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

I finally got a tracking email!


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 30, 2014)

Still nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jana B (Jan 30, 2014)

This is my first box with Glossybox. I've been following this forum and I've learned alot! I don't have my Glossybox yet, but I did get an e-mail saying that my Gift Box I ordered has been shipped. Still no e-mail about my subscription box. Oh well, hopefully I'll find out something about that one soon. I'm just happy to get an e-maiil from them!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 30, 2014)

I just got my tracking too. *FAINTS*


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 30, 2014)

Crap. I got the email that my box shipped, but my account says it's still in pack and the # doesn't track. Meh.


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's what they told me too! I also had a ton of bruising since my ankle went sideways at a 90 degree angle and kinda bounced down the stairs. The bone that sticks out on the side of my ankle was HUGE since it bounced down 3 stairs and hit the concrete.
Ooo ouch! Sounds like what I did to my ankle. The outside of my ankle swelled up insanely. Something about fluid on the joint... It's a hell! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tripped over my shoe in my room and sprained my ankle. The hospital said that my ankle sprain was worst than a break...
The reason a sprain is so much worse is it's a ligament tear which takes longer and is harder to heal than a break. It sucks too!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hope all you ladies that are waiting get a shipping email soon!


----------



## lorez88 (Jan 30, 2014)

I cancelled my subscription because I do NOT want to deal with this mess again, but now my status does not show for January. Do you ladies know if I'm still getting my box? ahhhhhh!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jan 30, 2014)

I got my box today and the shipping notices for my la prairie box and gift box. Finally!


----------



## Fashion Diva (Jan 30, 2014)

I received my la prairie box 2 days ago. So much for continuing weather delays. Seriously, I'll be stunned if I get a box, period at this point. I'm anticipating another "oopsie, we oversold" email like last year. I agree that there has just been too much nonsense to warrant sticking around on a monthly basis. They do put out some great special edition boxes so I think I'll be sticking with ordering those that strike my fancy rather than staying with the monthly sub. At least those boxes arrive consistently.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 30, 2014)

The little kid in me loves how the beautyblender grows...it's like those gelatin capsules you put in the bathtub that turn into little dinosaur sponges. What do I do with it now? Is it ever going to fit back in its container again?


----------



## ScopeIt (Jan 31, 2014)

Invert it over the container (pointy end down) and let it air dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It shrinks back down.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Amby6912* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's what they told me too! I also had a ton of bruising since my ankle went sideways at a 90 degree angle and kinda bounced down the stairs. The bone that sticks out on the side of my ankle was HUGE since it bounced down 3 stairs and hit the concrete.
Ooo ouch! Sounds like what I did to my ankle. The outside of my ankle swelled up insanely. Something about fluid on the joint... It's a hell! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tripped over my shoe in my room and sprained my ankle. The hospital said that my ankle sprain was worst than a break...
The reason a sprain is so much worse is it's a ligament tear which takes longer and is harder to heal than a break. It sucks too! 


YES! When I broke my ankle, I managed to break my left ankle and sprain my right at the same frickin' time..both were awful, but the sprain hurt longer and still, months later, swellls when I'm on it too much. Crazy!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Actually got my tracking e-mail today, despite them saying my box wouldn't ship until next week!

It's still not working so I'm not sure when I'll actually get it, but at least there's progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Darkmoonrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi,

I'm new to the forum, I have been lurking but my annoyance at Glossybox finally got me to join in the discussion (I guess there is an upside to this whole shipping debacle).

Anyway - thank you to those of you who posed updates from the first email delay and all - I'm in the group who did not get any emails about delays until this latest one, it makes me feel better to know that I am not alone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I'm also stuck without a tracking code and a box that was supposed to be here between 1/13 and 1/25 - I've tried calling but I just get a machine that hangs up on me without letting me talk to anyone or leave a message  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I have to say, given how many great reviews there were for this service, especially since it is not a start up, it has been established in several countries, I am shocked at how awful they are at running a business!  Even though I did sign up with the living social deal, I signed up over a month ago (December 27), so unless they are discriminating against the living socials I cannot imagine how my box could not have been packed and shipped by now, I signed up for a year and I would hate to have a year of this awful service.
I also used the living social deal and I've gotten my box, so I know it's not that. I've been on and off with glossybox for about 6 months. I normally sub and unsub each month based on promo codes and must have boxes.  But the living social deal was too good to pass up!

Although glossybox is frustrating at times I really have enjoyed most boxes. It's almost like you have to expect the box will be late even into the next month. Which sucks because I hate to wait!

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Crap. I got the email that my box shipped, but my account says it's still in pack and the # doesn't track
Some months I never even get the shipping notice, the box just shows up and the next day I'll an email!


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 31, 2014)

Got my box and the gift box for my daughter arrived the next day...and the day after that my la prairie box arrived too...everything within glossybox estimated arrival dates so all is good for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Can't wait till I have a chance to play with everything but I'm away in sunny Singapore so all my pretties are sitting there waiting for me!


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually got my tracking e-mail today, despite them saying my box wouldn't ship until next week!

It's still not working so I'm not sure when I'll actually get it, but at least there's progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
as you said - it is progress!  I still have nuthin' from them...


----------



## msambrosia (Jan 31, 2014)

Still no tracking e-mail here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

What company does Glossybox use for shipping? Can't get the tracking number to work on USPS, FedEx, or UPS.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What company does Glossybox use for shipping? Can't get the tracking number to work on USPS, FedEx, or UPS. 
Newgistics is the facility that sends it out to USPS.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newgistics is the facility that sends it out to USPS.
Ah, ok. Thanks!


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YES! When I broke my ankle, I managed to break my left ankle and sprain my right at the same frickin' time..both were awful, but the sprain hurt longer and still, months later, swellls when I'm on it too much. Crazy!

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's what they told me too! I also had a ton of bruising since my ankle went sideways at a 90 degree angle and kinda bounced down the stairs. The bone that sticks out on the side of my ankle was HUGE since it bounced down 3 stairs and hit the concrete.
I know it's been about 7 years since I sprained my ankle and it still gives me problems.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, I got an email yesterday telling me my box was shipped, but yeah, no it wasn't. Today newgistics hasn't even recieved it. I've noticed a lot of people get their tracking #s well after their boxes have shipped, and they told me they wouldn't be sending my box until next week...so I'm wondering if they're trying to do some damage control by sending out tracking but not actually shipping them until next week. ~sigh~


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 31, 2014)

> Well, I got an email yesterday telling me my box was shipped, but yeah, no it wasn't. Today newgistics hasn't even recieved it. I've noticed a lot of people get their tracking #s well after their boxes have shipped, and they told me they wouldn't be sending my box until next week...so I'm wondering if they're trying to do some damage control by sending out tracking but not actually shipping them until next week. ~sigh~


 This is exactly what I was thinking! Kind of sketchy.


----------



## StickyLips (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msambrosia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no tracking e-mail here. :
None here either and I ordered my boxes in early January.  I paid for one with Glossydots and the other one I gifted to myself (love the Beauty Blender).  Waiting...


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I got an email yesterday telling me my box was shipped, but yeah, no it wasn't. Today newgistics hasn't even recieved it. I've noticed a lot of people get their tracking #s well after their boxes have shipped, and they told me they wouldn't be sending my box until next week...so I'm wondering if they're trying to do some damage control by sending out tracking but not actually shipping them until next week. ~sigh~
The tracking doesn't update in real time. There's sometimes as much as a two day delay. I do a lot of shipping (eBay seller) and there is always a delay.

Here's what Glossybox says in their shipping emails: "Please allow up to 2 business days for you tracking to show movement as updates are made periodically by our shipping partner.  "


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know it's been about 7 years since I sprained my ankle and it still gives me problems. 
Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YES! When I broke my ankle, I managed to break my left ankle and sprain my right at the same frickin' time..both were awful, but the sprain hurt longer and still, months later, swellls when I'm on it too much. Crazy!

Yikes! I hope my sprain doesn't do this! I was just getting to the point I was trying to push past my asthma so I could run again....I wanna be able to still hike and climb mountains without it giving me trouble...this kinda scares me! Maybe you guys could PM me so we stop clogging the thread with major OT stuff? I'd like to see how you guys handled the sprains and healing time, compare what my doctor told me and stuff....I've never hurt my ankle this badly before...


----------



## Kaitlin Walker (Jan 31, 2014)

I finally got a shipping notice and my survey is live.  It looks like I'm only getting the Toni &amp; Guy, Vichy, blush, and Beauty Blender.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a shipping notice and my survey is live.  It looks like I'm only getting the Toni &amp; Guy, Vichy, blush, and Beauty Blender.
I bet they will add the 5th item once they figure out what it is you got!! lol


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a shipping notice and my survey is live.  It looks like I'm only getting the Toni &amp; Guy, Vichy, blush, and Beauty Blender.


Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet they will add the 5th item once they figure out what it is you got!! lol
Definitely sounding like the product they're having trouble with the body wash. I bet that's what supplier was the issue. And it is a UK product which may be what is causing the delay.


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 31, 2014)

No tracking yet for me.  I just cancelled this morning, I don't want to be charged for February's box while still waiting for January's.  I also used the FANFAV code, so that might not be helping much.  I think I will give them until the middle of next week before start complaining to them.  I'm trying to be patient, but I'm reaching the end of my rope here.


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 31, 2014)

Still no tracking for me.  If I remember correctly, I think I got last January's box around the 15th of Feb.  Hmmmm, maybe there is a pattern!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

> The tracking doesn't update in real time. There's sometimes as much as a two day delay. I do a lot of shipping (eBay seller) and there is always a delay. Here's what Glossybox says in their shipping emails: "Please allow up to 2 business days for you tracking to show movement as updates are made periodically by our shipping partner.Â  "


 Ahh, I see. So basically it's like when usps doesn't show any movement until the day something arrives. My reaction was based on it saying it hasn't been recieved by newgistics at all. Typically, usps/fedex/ups at least says it was recieved, then there's a several day lag. I need to just stop checking for a few days instead of driving myself nuts. lol


----------



## LolaJay (Jan 31, 2014)

Still no surveys, tracking #, or shipping e-mail here! My box still says it's in "Pay" phase. Uhhhgg.


----------



## starr5747 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow...could it be??!!! I finally got my shipping email!! Now just to actually get the box!! Wonder what could be inside that really took way to long to get!


----------



## justliz87 (Jan 31, 2014)

I ordered this box with my birthday money as a bday present for myself. Still no tracking info! And I only got the last email apologizing for the delay. Most stressful bday present ever. Glad I have already cancelled.


----------



## MissKris17 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ahh, I see. So basically it's like when usps doesn't show any movement until the day something arrives. My reaction was based on it saying it hasn't been recieved by newgistics at all. Typically, usps/fedex/ups at least says it was recieved, then there's a several day lag.

I need to just stop checking for a few days instead of driving myself nuts. lol
It's because I check everyday that I've noticed the delay lol. When I'm finally able to see the tracking history, it goes back several days. Even though I had been checking for it on prior days and there was no history available.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jana B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first box with Glossybox. I've been following this forum and I've learned alot! I don't have my Glossybox yet, but I did get an e-mail saying that my Gift Box I ordered has been shipped. Still no e-mail about my subscription box. Oh well, hopefully I'll find out something about that one soon. I'm just happy to get an e-maiil from them! 





I've been worried about a gift box, too! Glad to see that you got your shipping for one of your orders...I'm crossing my fingers that mine come through soon!!


----------



## itsMac (Jan 31, 2014)

Well, shut the front door, I just got shipping notification for the gift sub that I purchased for my friend...no word on my sub yet, but this is a step in the right direction! (I was more worried about the gift being sent than my own!)...also I signed up for a regular sub (not through living social) and I used the code for the lipstick....maybe all of these things together plus weather and product issues from the UK factored together to make a glossybox hot mess..?

Also, glossybox did give me 200 glossydots about a week ago in response to an email inquiry I made, but they haven't shown up in my account yet. At this point, I don't even care that much if I get them, as long as these things ship (then I will cancel and go back to being obsessed with popsugar, fabfitfun, birchbox, ipsy and bulu...when I write it out, it all looks completely out of hand.)


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

> It's because I check everyday that I've noticed the delay lol.Â When I'm finally able to see the tracking history, it goes back several days. Even though I had been checking for it on prior days and there was no history available.


 Ahaha! Been there, and EXACTLY what I've been doing...multiple times per day. Fine, per hour. *shameface*


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got my shipping notification... Can't even get excited about it at this point, ha. 

Edit: Just remembered that I had sent another email inquiry about the shipping status on Tuesday but had never received a response. Their CS is honestly what has killed any interest I had in ordering from them again. I can deal with a late box, its the lack of communication that irritates me.


----------



## Fynn (Jan 31, 2014)

I just got my shipping notice too, although my tracking info hasn't updated yet. I actually said "OMG" out loud when I saw the email!  I was planning on canceling Feb 1st if I hadn't received any notice by then, but I think I will still cancel anyway.  This was my first Glossybox and I'm not impressed.  Unless there's an irresistible box or coupon deal I can't see myself ever resubscribing.


----------



## Andieking (Jan 31, 2014)

Woohoo I finally got my tracking email!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jan 31, 2014)

Just got my tracking email, too!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Fynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my shipping notice too, although my tracking info hasn't updated yet. I actually said "OMG" out loud when I saw the email!  I was planning on canceling Feb 1st if I hadn't received any notice by then, but I think I will still cancel anyway.  This was my first Glossybox and I'm not impressed.  Unless there's an irresistible box or coupon deal I can't see myself ever resubscribing.
Ha, I had a pretty vocal moment myself when I saw it pop up on my phone! I went ahead and cancelled a few days ago. Just because they sent the notification today doesn't necessarily mean it has been shipped. They might have just assigned the tracking codes and sent them out because it is the last day of the month. Or I might be uber paranoid.


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, now I'm starting to worry.  It seems everyone is getting their shipping notice emails but me.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

I haven't even gotten the January box, and I'm already dying for this!!! Argh! I can't wait that long! lol


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, now I'm starting to worry.  It seems everyone is getting their shipping notice emails but me.  




It's okay, you're not alone! I still haven't gotten mine either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't have tracking either 



 You're not alone!


----------



## rainpetal (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's okay, you're not alone! I still haven't gotten mine either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Elizabeth Mac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have tracking either 



 You're not alone!
Thank you ladies for reassuring me.  I was starting to get nervous.


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't even gotten the January box, and I'm already dying for this!!! Argh! I can't wait that long! lol




I was wondering if they would start spoilers for Feb... Before they had even finished sending out Jan. Guess they need all the time they can to try to wrangle all the unsubs back in.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering if they would start spoilers for Feb... Before they had even finished sending out Jan. Guess they need all the time they can to try to wrangle all the unsubs back in.
I think at this point they could put a winning lottery ticket in the February box and I still would not subscribe.  I finally got a shipping notification on my Jan box and have already cancelled.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, now I'm starting to worry.  It seems everyone is getting their shipping notice emails but me.  




I haven't gotten one either...


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

It's insane to me. I've been complaining about not hearing anything, but after getting my tracking yesterday and seeing people whose delivery timeframe has come and gone STILL not have tracking is confusing. It is not first come, first served, as gb told a few people! I didn't order until Jan 15th and my delivery timeframe was Jan 25-Feb 5th. For all intents and purposes, others should have gotten tracking that haven't. I expected to be last.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't even gotten the January box, and I'm already dying for this!!! Argh! I can't wait that long! lol




I cannot tell what that is and I didn't get this email!! lol

is that nailpolish in a baby pink?  Totally swapping.  I am stuck with Feb's box because I am scared to cancel until my Jan box is shipped - I am not happy now.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cannot tell what that is and I didn't get this email!! lol

is that nailpolish in a baby pink?  Totally swapping.  I am stuck with Feb's box because I am scared to cancel until my Jan box is shipped - I am not happy now.
It wasn't on an email. It just a picture from their page.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It wasn't on an email. It just a picture from their page. 
thank you!!  I looked and could not find it - maybe they took it down now?  If they didn't, anyone have the url?


----------



## SaraP (Jan 31, 2014)

I just received an email saying my gift box had shipped. I know the tracking number isn't always accurate so not too worried about that. And it was super nice of them but they put 200 extra dot in my account after I had inquired if my box had actually been purchased.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 31, 2014)

My box still hasn't shipped! I cancelled for Feb and emailed about getting a refund for Jan. I don't want the stupid box anymore. They said since I already paid that I am stuck with it though. Does anyone know how long I have to wait to dispute the charge with my credit card? I paid on Jan 7th and my approx delivery date range is until Feb 1st. Obviously I won't be getting it by tomorrow unless they personally drive it to my house. I know it might seem extreme to dispute when I know I'll probably get the box eventually, but I really don't want to support a company that does business like this!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thank you!!  I looked and could not find it - maybe they took it down now?  If they didn't, anyone have the url?
It's still up on the main page as far as I see. Some people seem to not be seeing it depending on what browser they use.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's still up on the main page as far as I see. Some people seem to not be seeing it depending on what browser they use.
thanks!  I was on firefox and didn't see it - switched to chrome and BAM...there it is!!

I hope there will be other color choices, but based on the pink box and pink blankie, I am feeling this is the color.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

OMG - I got my shipping notice!!  I can cancel feb's box!  yeah!!


----------



## goldendarter (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG - I got my shipping notice!!  I can cancel feb's box!  yeah!!
Bwahaha! I love your response to getting the shipping notice! I think sums up this month's Glossy problems quite nicely.


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bwahaha! I love your response to getting the shipping notice! I think sums up this month's Glossy problems quite nicely.
lol

I really like to choose which GB's to get.


----------



## itsMac (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG - I got my shipping notice!!  I can cancel feb's box!  yeah!!


I'm about to do the same thing!

(a pink nail polish spoiler isn't enough to draw me in for another month of shenanigans!)


----------



## EevieK (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. Trading that polish. It's probably "great" and all, I'm just so stocked up on polishes that  I'm drowning in them.

I'm stuck with the GlossyBox nightmare for another month because of the living social deal. Sigh. I won't be resubbing, especially after seeing how customer service has been handling the January box situation. I really enjoyed the items in January, but I can't stand the sneaky way GB went about covering up the situation.


----------



## ikecarus (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, can't believe I actually got my shipping notice email + tracking number. I was starting to think that I wouldn't have my box shipped until next week.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, it was just the home page pic they have up. Lauren B Beauty in City of Angels. Looks like a start up business, maybe? I love nail polish and pink, so I'll stick around another month IF there are no more issues, and IF the other products are good. Is this an every month thing with glossybox?? Please tell me it isn't always this bad!


----------



## Kristen121 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

This is the best explanation I've seen for people outside of Atlanta to understand why 1-3" of snow was crippling yesterday / today.  It's not the amount of snow or what the streets looked like.  It's what state, county, city, and school officials in the entire metro area did - and did not do - at the same time that created something I've never witnessed in my life.  (We just moved here from Orlando in 2012 so we weren't here for the 2011 storm.)

It was not how people reacted that caused this mess.  It was how everyone in authority around them failed to act!

But I'm still petty enough that I want my Glossybox nooooow!  





Thanks for sharing. As a born and breed Minnesotan, I've been so puzzled by the whole situation since 2 inches of snow here is just another day. But now it makes sense.


----------



## trekkersangel (Jan 31, 2014)

I finally got my January shipping email. Thank heavens! I was worried there for a while since I signed up on January 1st! I got on the website to see if my surveys had updated &amp; I only have 4 listed: the beauty blender, blush, Vichey, &amp; hair product. So does that mean I'm not getting the body wash then? I hope they either send it later or replace it with another product. I'll be bummed if I only get 4 products when others got 5. Has that happened before?


----------



## biancardi (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally got my January shipping email. Thank heavens! I was worried there for a while since I signed up on January 1st!

I got on the website to see if my surveys had updated &amp; I only have 4 listed: the beauty blender, blush, Vichey, &amp; hair product. So does that mean I'm not getting the body wash then? I hope they either send it later or replace it with another product. I'll be bummed if I only get 4 products when others got 5. Has that happened before?
We should be getting 5 items.  I think that the perfume is the 5th item for some people (might be for us) and they just haven't gotten to putting it up yet.  I don't think they had planned on giving out perfume this month.

I will be emailing them when I get my box to ask about the 5th item and how to do the survey.  They certainly cannot just give out 4 items that are the same as other people who got them (plus the body wash)

that would be so dishonest and unfair.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, it was just the home page pic they have up. Lauren B Beauty in City of Angels. Looks like a start up business, maybe? I love nail polish and pink, so I'll stick around another month IF there are no more issues, and IF the other products are good. Is this an every month thing with glossybox?? Please tell me it isn't always this bad!
Seeing "start up business", "nail polish" and "Glossybox"  made me laugh so hard.  I can't help but think of Bondi.


----------



## LolaJay (Jan 31, 2014)

> Seeing "start up business", "nail polish" and "Glossybox" Â made me laugh so hard. Â I can't help but think of Bondi. Â Â


 OH MY GOSH don't even go there and get me started!!! Lol


----------



## Amby6912 (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah, it was just the home page pic they have up. Lauren B Beauty in City of Angels. Looks like a start up business, maybe? I love nail polish and pink, so I'll stick around another month IF there are no more issues, and IF the other products are good. Is this an every month thing with glossybox?? Please tell me it isn't always this bad!
This is my 6th box and it's the first time I've seen this sort of insane lack of communication, backpedaling, and inconsistency that there's been this month. CS is usually wonderful. That's been my experience anyway. I don't know what their deal is this month but for me, it's definitely not always like this.


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

> Seeing "start up business", "nail polish" and "Glossybox" Â made me laugh so hard. Â I can't help but think of Bondi. Â Â


 Unfortunately, I have nooooooo idea what you're talking about. I'm almost afraid to ask! lol


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

> This is my 6th box and it's the first time I've seen this sort of insane lack of communication, backpedaling, and inconsistency that there's been this month. CS is usually wonderful. That's been my experience anyway. I don't know what their deal is this month but for me, it's definitely not always like this.Â


 Oh, good! Thanks... ugh, the box is great, but it just is NOT worth this kind of frustration another month!


----------



## theblingfairy (Jan 31, 2014)

> Unfortunately, I have nooooooo idea what you're talking about. I'm almost afraid to ask! lol


 Wait...no...I looked it up. The Dallas Shaw (or whatever her name is) debacle. Yeah, no thanks to THAT situation repeating itself!! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Unfortunately, I have nooooooo idea what you're talking about. I'm almost afraid to ask! lol

Wait...no...I looked it up. The Dallas Shaw (or whatever her name is) debacle. Yeah, no thanks to THAT situation repeating itself!! LOL lol..well Bondi was a much larger thing even AFTER the Dallas Shaw box...fraud, never sending out products, people never getting products they paid for...just a huge mess, I'm not sure if there is still discussion going on but there was a really epic discussion about it.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 1, 2014)

Richard and friends certainly wouldn't still be harassing people on twitter and Facebook. Oh wait, yes they are.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

I have been reading through the Red Carpet Box thread today and now I feel the need to search out info on this "Dallas Shaw box". That thread was a crazy read.


----------



## sldb (Feb 1, 2014)

> I have been reading through the Red Carpet Box thread today and now I feel the need to search out info on this "Dallas Shaw box". That thread was a crazy read.Â


 The Bondi subscription box thread is much better than the Dallas Shaw box thread. The Bondi one is crazy. A trainwreck. I couldn't look away.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Bondi subscription box thread is much better than the Dallas Shaw box thread. The Bondi one is crazy. A trainwreck. I couldn't look away.
Whoo! More crazy train reading material for work!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Bondi subscription box thread is much better than the Dallas Shaw box thread. The Bondi one is crazy. A trainwreck. I couldn't look away.
Whoo! More crazy train reading material for work!

Seeeeeriously...I actually think it's been the biggest trainwreck thread we've had, even more than Red Carpet box!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 1, 2014)

I finally received a shipping notice. Though when they responded to me the other day they'd said that it wouldn't be sent out until the end of next week. So I'm not going to get excited until I actually receive it. I know that when some of you emailed them complaining you were offered glossydots (of course I wasn't offered any). How many glossydots were you offered? I'm going to email them again and ask for some glossydots, since my January box didn't even get sent in January. I wasn't sure how many I should request.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wooho! My tracking finally updated! Estimated delivery date is the 6th-7th.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 1, 2014)

> Wooho! My tracking finally updated! Estimated delivery date is the 6th-7th.


 Me too!! I bet our boxes are travelling together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 1, 2014)

My tracking updated this morning as well with delivery due the 7-11th. It will be a race between Glossy/Pop Sugar/Ipsy! :drive: :rally_drive: :mat:


----------



## JC327 (Feb 1, 2014)

My box will supposedly be delivered between the 6-7 of February.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 1, 2014)

> Seeeeeriously...I actually think it's been the biggest trainwreck thread we've had, even more than Red Carpet box!


 Well, call me Rubba Necka, because I'm about to go watch that train wreck.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

I think someone mentioned the answer to my question earlier, but now I can't find it anywhere... Who does Glossybox ship through?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newgistics is the facility that sends it out to USPS.


----------



## goldendarter (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greeneyedfoxxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My tracking updated this morning as well with delivery due the 7-11th. It will be a race between Glossy/Pop Sugar/Ipsy!












My tracking hasn't updated and the "estimated delivery date" is still 1.25. If my Ipsy/BB/Pop Sugar gets here first, I will not be surprised.

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thank you! I wasn't searching with the right words.


----------



## smichelle (Feb 1, 2014)

Finally got my shipping email and a tracking number but no estimated delivery date and there isn't any info yet when I click the tracking number...Ugh I'm going crazy waiting for this thing...lol I've never been so stressed about a box before I just keep thinking what if it's lost or I don't get my beauty blender...they will really have to have something awesome in the Feb box for me to resub...I can't do this another month...


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 1, 2014)

> Me too!! I bet our boxes are travelling together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm sure they are! It will be a race once it crosses the state line! Lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2014)

I got my tracking number on Thursday and today it's working. It left NJ (I think that's what it said) yesterday. Hopefully this week I'll have it.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 1, 2014)

I got my tracking number yesterday.  When I check it there is no info.  At this rate I am guessing that my January box will show up mid Feb.  Also, I checked to see if my surveys are up.  They are, but I only have 4.  There isn't one for the body wash or any other replacement item.  I am going to be so mad if I have had to wait this long and I only get 4 items.  Does any body else that has a box that just shipped only have 4 surveys?


----------



## LolaJay (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tracking number yesterday.  When I check it there is no info.  At this rate I am guessing that my January box will show up mid Feb.  Also, I checked to see if my surveys are up.  They are, but I only have 4.  There isn't one for the body wash or any other replacement item.  I am going to be so mad if I have had to wait this long and I only get 4 items.  Does any body else that has a box that just shipped only have 4 surveys?
My box just shipped yesterday and I only have 4 surveys as well.


----------



## smichelle (Feb 1, 2014)

> I got my tracking number yesterday. Â When I check it there is no info. Â At this rate I am guessing that my January box will show up mid Feb. Â Also, I checked to see if my surveys are up. Â They are, but I only have 4. Â There isn't one for the body washÂ or any other replacement item. Â I am going to be so mad if I have had to wait this long and I only get 4 items. Â Does any body else that has a box that just shipped only have 4 surveys?


 My surveys aren't even up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will be so upset if my box is missing something after all this waiting!! Seriously


----------



## valeried44 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my tracking number yesterday.  When I check it there is no info.  At this rate I am guessing that my January box will show up mid Feb.  Also, I checked to see if my surveys are up.  They are, but I only have 4.  There isn't one for the body wash or any other replacement item.  I am going to be so mad if I have had to wait this long and I only get 4 items.  Does any body else that has a box that just shipped only have 4 surveys?
Only 4 surveys for me too.  I've been very patient and will continue to be.  I'm trying not to be negative about all of this - this is my first Glossybox.  I understand that situations arise that cause delays.  I don't know why they were trying to hide what the reason was.  If they were upfront in the first place, people would be much more understanding.  Yes, if something is missing, I certainly will not be a happy girl.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 1, 2014)

Fyi, just skimming through instagram, noticed a sub for the solid cleanser in place of the liquid.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fyi, just skimming through instagram, noticed a sub for the solid cleanser in place of the liquid.

Oh, wow, I didn't even know there was a solid version! That's cool...I kind of wish I'd gotten that, to try it! (I do love the liquid one, though, probably my favorite brush cleanser).


----------



## biancardi (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fyi, just skimming through instagram, noticed a sub for the solid cleanser in place of the liquid.

I saw that as well.  I wouldn't mind getting a solid instead of the liquid.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw that as well.  I wouldn't mind getting a solid instead of the liquid.
It was only a sliver of a bar of soap. not impressive.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

I just spent most of my saturday reading the bondi thread. O.O I'm afraid of the nail polish for next month now. ~ going to bed to have nightmares about lindsay lohan, holographic Jesus, and nail polish.


----------



## wahina83 (Feb 2, 2014)

Question: if you purchase a box as a gift does Glossybox send you surveys for that box as well? It's either that or there is a glitch on my surveys where they are doubled up! I'll take the extra glossydots!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just spent most of my saturday reading the bondi thread.

O.O

I'm afraid of the nail polish for next month now.

~ going to bed to have nightmares about lindsay lohan, *holographic Jesus*, and nail polish.
 
Ah, the Bondi thread! Good times! Just laughed out loud at holographic jesus...I forgot all about that. 
The funny thing is that a lot of posts on that thread ended up getting removed. So if it looks bad now, it was probably even worse before it was cleaned up. Dark days for MuT. 
 
In other news, my Glossybox has made it to Indiana!


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wahina83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Question: if you purchase a box as a gift does Glossybox send you surveys for that box as well? It's either that or there is a glitch on my surveys where they are doubled up! I'll take the extra glossydots!
They send you surveys for that box too!  I've bought a few gift boxes and I've always gotten the surveys for them.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 2, 2014)

> Fyi, just skimming through instagram, noticed a sub for the solid cleanser in place of the liquid.


 I saw that, but only in one persons box. My 1st box came with the liquid, I hope my gift box has the solid so I can try both!


> It was only a sliver of a bar of soap. not impressive. Â


 Did you receive the solid cleanser or did you see a photo?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine made it to Indiana too! You're probably right. Our boxes must be travel buddies!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 2, 2014)

So my box just shipped a couple days ago and I looked at my surveys today. I have all 5 of them, including the body wash. Maybe they updated it? I didn't have any updated info until I checked today.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep, there was a lot removed. I'm glad I didn't see all of it, because there aren't enough pleasant places on the internet. Aside from the occasional ill-placed snark, MUT is a huge relief from "the world out there". However - reading that thread made me less anxious about this month's glossybox. I mean, h*ll, the boxes ARE actually being sent! Ha


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine arrived in Indiana, too. I hope Indiana isn't the newgistic version of hellbron... o.o


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine arrived in Indiana, too. I hope Indiana isn't the newgistic version of hellbron... o.o

We aren't AS bad as Hellbron...but we do sometimes hold boxes hostage for a bit...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Yep, there was a lot removed. I'm glad I didn't see all of it, because there aren't enough pleasant places on the internet. Aside from the occasional ill-placed snark, MUT is a huge relief from "the world out there".

However - reading that thread made me less anxious about this month's glossybox. I mean, h*ll, the boxes ARE actually being sent! Ha 
YES. I think it's because of things like BOndi and other similar ordeals we've had around here, that I do not stress myself too much over these boxes. They might come later than I'd like. They might not resolve issues the way I'd choose. But at the very least, they are pretty reputable companies and they, at least, are not frauds!

Now, if I ever see someone complaining that after several months, their box has not arrived, and then Glossybox's reponse is to threaten to sue? Then I'll change my mind. ha. 

If nothing else, waiting on my boxes each month gives me a much needed lesson in patience, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

> We aren't AS bad as Hellbron...but we do sometimes hold boxes hostage for a bit...


 Grrr!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

> YES. I think it's because of things like BOndi and other similar ordeals we've had around here, that I do not stress myself too much over these boxes. They might come later than I'd like. They might not resolve issues the way I'd choose. But at the very least, they are pretty reputable companies and they, at least, are not frauds! Now, if I ever see someone complaining that after several months, their box has not arrived, and then Glossybox's reponse is to threaten to sue? Then I'll change my mind. ha.Â  If nothing else, waiting on my boxes each month gives me a much needed lesson in patience, haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just read about half of the red carpet box fiasco, too...and yeah, glossybox is suddenly looking much, much better. I went to the bondi site, (dear jeebus, I want strawberry fields), but I will NEVER give them money. I just have to ask - are the colors "Drama Is My Name", "Bite Me", "Don't Feed The Trolls", "Later Hater" and "It's Only Polish" a dig at what transpired, or a coincidence?


----------



## sldb (Feb 2, 2014)

> I just read about half of the red carpet box fiasco, too...and yeah, glossybox is suddenly looking much, much better. I went to the bondi site, (dear jeebus, I want strawberry fields), but I will NEVER give them money. I just have to ask - are the colors "Drama Is My Name", "Bite Me", "Don't Feed The Trolls", "Later Hater" and "It's Only Polish" a dig at what transpired, or a coincidence?


 Pretty sure it is a dig, as most or all of those polishes had different names originally.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

> Pretty sure it is a dig, as most or all of those polishes had different names originally.


 Wow. Yeah, I couldn't do business with that kind of immaturity.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just read about half of the red carpet box fiasco, too...and yeah, glossybox is suddenly looking much, much better. I went to the bondi site, (dear jeebus, I want strawberry fields), but I will NEVER give them money. I just have to ask - are the colors "Drama Is My Name", "Bite Me", "Don't Feed The Trolls", "Later Hater" and "It's Only Polish" a dig at what transpired, or a coincidence?
OMG I didnt realize that renamed the polishes! That is hysterical.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just read about half of the red carpet box fiasco, too...and yeah, glossybox is suddenly looking much, much better. I went to the bondi site, (dear jeebus, I want strawberry fields), but I will NEVER give them money. I just have to ask - are the colors "Drama Is My Name", "Bite Me", "Don't Feed The Trolls", "Later Hater" and "It's Only Polish" a dig at what transpired, or a coincidence?
OMG I didnt realize that renamed the polishes! That is hysterical. 

More importantly, do the polishes actually EXIST now? Like, are they real? I haven't read the thread in a while, and last time I did, the general consensus was that the fall/winter polishes didn't even exist, despite their claims of "shipping problems" (for months at a time)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty sure it is a dig, as most or all of those polishes had different names originally.

Wow. Yeah, I couldn't do business with that kind of immaturity. Giiiirl, you wouldn't believe. Like, their maturity is hilarious..to the point of the CEO being in a invite only facebook group called "Bondi Girls"...deciding that members of that group weren't loyal enough as some started asking where their polishes were, and joining an even MORE exclusive SECRET group of "REAL" Bondi Girls. Trash talking customers...I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

> Giiiirl, you wouldn't believe. Like, their maturity is hilarious..to the point of the CEO being in a invite only facebook group called "Bondi Girls"...deciding that members of that group weren't loyal enough as some started asking where their polishes were, and joining an even MORE exclusive SECRET group of "REAL" Bondi Girls. Trash talking customers...I've never seen anything like it.


 I'm not sure any of those colors are even new...VERY limited options, and none of them looked different from what was in the thread. I checked out his twitter, and that was....nauseating. He sounds like a 12 year old with an ego.


----------



## LolaJay (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More importantly, do the polishes actually EXIST now? Like, are they real? I haven't read the thread in a while, and last time I did, the general consensus was that the fall/winter polishes didn't even exist, despite their claims of "shipping problems" (for months at a time)


I don't think so. I go on the website every once in awhile, just to see if they are available to order (I wouldn't - but just out of curiosity I TRY to add the colors to my cart). They can't be added to your cart and always come up as "Sold Out" - which I think is even funnier. What do you know - more lies! Last I heard a couple days ago, the Facebook page got shut down because Facebook is losing users and apparently it was a "waste of time" to keep up a Facebook page.





I wish I knew someone who was in the Bondi Girls facebook group, because I'd like to know their thoughts on that happening. I know the whole ordeal kind of split us all up for awhile, but I think at this point we all may be on a similar page with our feelings on this.

ANYWAY - on topic - still waiting for my box! But finally got a shipping e-mail late last week! Come to me, pretty box!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 2, 2014)

I got a tracking number but when I try to see where my box is it says it hasn't been received.  I think they just sent out those e-mails to shut people up and my box has possibly not even been sent.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a tracking number but when I try to see where my box is it says it hasn't been received.  I think they just sent out those e-mails to shut people up and my box has possibly not even been sent.  





actually, that is normal for the first few days with logistics.   I got the same message with my la prairie box and it updated a day or two later. 

I did just get a message back from FB about the 4 surveys and if I was getting 5 items.  I was told that I was getting 5 items, so I think it is because the 5th item is one that they didn't plan on giving out (such as the perfume).   I just asked them if I was going to get that 5th survey to review at some point, cause it isn't fair to do that to us.  Not our fault that GB messed up in Jan


----------



## hellopatricia (Feb 2, 2014)

My tracking number still hasn't been updated. I got the email on Friday. WHERE IS MY BOX?!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just read about half of the red carpet box fiasco, too...and yeah, glossybox is suddenly looking much, much better. I went to the bondi site, (dear jeebus, I want strawberry fields), but I will NEVER give them money. I just have to ask - are the colors "Drama Is My Name", "Bite Me", "Don't Feed The Trolls", "Later Hater" and "It's Only Polish" a dig at what transpired, or a coincidence?


Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty sure it is a dig, as most or all of those polishes had different names originally.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Giiiirl, you wouldn't believe. Like, their maturity is hilarious..to the point of the CEO being in a invite only facebook group called "Bondi Girls"...deciding that members of that group weren't loyal enough as some started asking where their polishes were, and joining an even MORE exclusive SECRET group of "REAL" Bondi Girls. Trash talking customers...I've never seen anything like it.
Wow! I'm pretty shocked. The last thing I remembered was that everyone on here took Bondi's side over Glossybox and decided Bondi was the best thing since sliced bread. I had no CLUE attitudes had changed. Shame on Bondi!!!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  actually, that is normal for the first few days with logistics.   I got the same message with my la prairie box and it updated a day or two later. 

I did just get a message back from FB about the 4 surveys and if I was getting 5 items.  I was told that I was getting 5 items, so I think it is because the 5th item is one that they didn't plan on giving out (such as the perfume).   I just asked them if I was going to get that 5th survey to review at some point, cause it isn't fair to do that to us.  Not our fault that GB messed up in Jan
I don't have any items up for review so I'm not sure it's just waiting to update.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have any items up for review so I'm not sure it's just waiting to update.  
Yeah, I still have 4 items up for one of my boxes, and the 5 with the body wash on the other since I ordered a gift box. I don't know why I'll be upset if I lose out on a review for the perfume. It isn't like I'm ever going to get to 1000 anyway, as I only order around 3 boxes per year (when they do collabs and the like). Still, I feel like I should get the points. Nevertheless, if I am getting 1 body wash and 1 perfume, I like that, for the variety.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 2, 2014)

My tracking arrived thurs, updated saturday, and thus far it's playing in the snow in indiana. In other words, I'm going to sit back and wait until march. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, my tracking only says "in transit" so I'm not holding my breath haha. I'll be happy if it arrives before the end of February at this point.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my tracking late friday night, so I don't expect it to be updated until tomorrow afternoon at the earliest, because they do have to hand it off to the post office.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have any items up for review so I'm not sure it's just waiting to update.  
When did you get your shipping notice?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 2, 2014)

my status just updated!!

Quote:   2/2/2014 07:14 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206 

it is just running behind.  I bet I get my box on Wed or Thursday, as I am in MA


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that I'm sure my box is actually moving, I cancelled.

I might resub if the rest of the spoilers for February look ok, but I'm definitely not letting them charge me again until after I have my box in my hands!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 3, 2014)

My box has been stuck in Atlanta since the 28th (supposedly). I was supposed to get it on the 31st. Now it seems my La Prairie box has caught up to it. I've been pretty understanding, but now I'm starting to get pissed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kaitlin Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got a shipping notice and my survey is live.  It looks like I'm only getting the Toni &amp; Guy, Vichy, blush, and Beauty Blender.
I'm getting those items too - in both boxes!  I thought there was supposed to be 5 items per box.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2014)

according to the message I got from GB, we do have 5 items.  I think our fifth item is one that they didn't think they would be putting in boxes this month (such as the perfume)


----------



## Andieking (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks like my surveys finally updated and now I have 5 items showing! Looks like we're getting the BCBG (Bon Genre Eau de Parfum Spray) in place of the body wash other people got. My shipping info finally updated and it just left New Jersey today...so I'm thinking I'll get it in a week since it has to make it all the way to California!





Here's what my surveys show:


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopatricia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking number still hasn't been updated. I got the email on Friday. WHERE IS MY BOX?! 




My tracking number never updated. I opened the door last week and there was GB. There is hope!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 3, 2014)

> Looks like my surveys finally updated and now I have 5 items showing! Looks like we're getting the BCBG (Bon Genre Eau de Parfum Spray) in place of the body wash other people got. My shipping info finally updated and it just left New Jersey today...so I'm thinking I'll get it in a week since it has to make it all the way to California!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's what my surveys show:


 So, I'm curious if we're getting little sample vials, or those actual purple bottles...cuz I think the bottle is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 3, 2014)

Seriously, Indiana. Leggo my eggo.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theblingfairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So, I'm curious if we're getting little sample vials, or those actual purple bottles...cuz I think the bottle is pretty




Its a travel size bottle that we got a few month ago (it's about the size of a rollerball, but it sprays)


----------



## Clackey (Feb 3, 2014)

So, if you got the perfume before should you complain to Glossybox. My shipping just updated it says it was just put in New Jersey. After that it usually takes 7 days to get to me. I didn't wait 2 extra weeks to get a replacement of something I already got.


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 3, 2014)

I got my tracking late Friday and I looked at my surveys today and it says I'm getting the perfume.  However, I got that perfume in the last box I ordered back in September.  Once I get my box and confirm I received a repeat from before, I'll be contacting them to complain.  See if I can get a different product sent out to me.  I will also have to make sure I get my FANFAV lipstick.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 3, 2014)

It looks like I am getting the perfume instead of the bodywash also.  I actually like this better because I am pretty picky with my bodywashes.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, if you got the perfume before should you complain to Glossybox. My shipping just updated it says it was just put in New Jersey. After that it usually takes 7 days to get to me. I didn't wait 2 extra weeks to get a replacement of something I already got.
Fortunately this is my very first Glossybox so it won't be a repeat for me but I would definitely complain too if it was a repeat. Maybe the subscribers who previously got the perfume will be getting something else...who knows what Glossybox did. They seem quite frazzled this month in general.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohhhh I'd much rather have perfume than body wash. But it looks like I am getting the body wash, despite my box shipping late.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2014)

> Ohhhh I'd much rather have perfume than body wash. But it looks like I am getting the body wash, despite my box shipping late.


 Yes, I agree. My survey tells me I'm getting the body wash, but I'd much rather have the perfume.


----------



## smichelle (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok I got my shipping confirmation Thursday but tracking says it just just arrived at newgistics.... I was so hoping it would be in my mailbox today lol...so I guess nobody is getting the bb cleanser that was supposed to be with the blender??


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smichelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok I got my shipping confirmation Thursday but tracking says it just just arrived at newgistics.... I was so hoping it would be in my mailbox today lol...so I guess nobody is getting the bb cleanser that was supposed to be with the blender??
bb cleanser comes with the blender.  It won't be part of the "5" items, as it is a bonus with the blender.

So, our box actually has 6 items in it this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyK (Feb 3, 2014)

My surveys are finally up and I'm getting the perfume instead of the body wash.  Sorta sad since most perfumes don't work out for me.   Does anyone have a pic of the size of the perfume?  I'm wondering if it will be big enough to trade.


----------



## trekkersangel (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm also getting the perfume. I hear it's the size of a rollerball perfume. That's great! I hope I like the smell. I don't mind getting the perfume; I'm just happy to get 5 items!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also getting the perfume. I hear it's the size of a rollerball perfume. That's great! I hope I like the smell. I don't mind getting the perfume; I'm just happy to get 5 items! 
I shouldn't complain since I got this box just for the beauty blender.  Everything else is just extra.  I think I have a case of sour grapes from all the delays.  Time to snap out of it and start willing my box to get here.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 3, 2014)

> Its a travel size bottle that we got a few month ago (it's about the size of a rollerball, but it sprays)Â


 Ah well. My surveys opened and I'm getting the body wash. Eh either way I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And...I'm not really complaining here, just throwing out my opinion...I kinda feel like if they're going to send a rollerball sized tube or whatever, they should put a picture of that, not a fancy bottle. I mean, put up images of you're actually sending...


----------



## smichelle (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok cool! I thought that was the case but I saw a couple of ppl commenting that they took it out of the pic so I wasn't sure...honestly I would be fine without it anyways I just want my box!!! Lol


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 3, 2014)

I am SO frustrated!  I got my shipping notice last week and it says it made it to Conway, GA (south Atlanta metro) on 1/28 - the same day we got hit with snow and ice.  I'm in the north Atlanta metro (just over an hour away).  The tracking stops DEAD there.  No updates since 1/28 and it says delivery expected 1/30 - 1/31.  It's now 2/3 and we just got our deliveries for the day.  No Glossybox.  Again.

We didn't have deliveries last week (from any carrier) for about 3 days - but every package BUT Glossybox's that got rerouted or rescheduled has already been delivered.  Some were sent to Tennessee and South Carolina first!  But we are caught up...

The actual tracking number I have in USPS stops at New Jersey when the label was printed.  The Glossybox tracking stops on 1/28 when it made it to Georgia.

I've got no contact form response.  I posted to Facebook today and no reply there yet.  The posted customer service number dumps into voicemail.  And when you wait FOREVER to get to the voicemail, then it disconnects and doesn't let you leave a message.

I bought my MIL a LP Glossybox and it was shipped the same day.  She got hers last Thursday.  I'm beyond frustrated - even WITH a tracking number I can't even get my box.  And it feels like they just kicked back, shut off the phones and computers, and flipped a collective bird at the rest of us left waiting.

I've had them for about 4-5 boxes so far and never even had so much as a hiccup.  The first box, they forgot to put in my freebie - but I got a customer service response in what seemed like seconds.  Now...crickets and dialtone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 3, 2014)

Tried my beautyblender today, both to apply my skincare and foundation. I really liked it! It did give a nice finish, and maybe slightly less coverage, but I am okay with that.

It definitely doesn't look as pretty now, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *trekkersangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm also getting the perfume. I hear it's the size of a rollerball perfume. That's great! I hope I like the smell. I don't mind getting the perfume; I'm just happy to get 5 items! 
I received this a few boxes back and really liked it. If it's the same one the size is good too....


----------



## JaneSays (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My surveys are finally up and I'm getting the perfume instead of the body wash.  Sorta sad since most perfumes don't work out for me.   Does anyone have a pic of the size of the perfume?  I'm wondering if it will be big enough to trade.  
I saw a pic on instagram.  Looks like a good size sample - as tall as the sea salt spray bottle. The pic I saw has the solid beauty blender cleaner too.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 3, 2014)

> I am SO frustrated!Â  I got my shipping notice last week and it says it made it to Conway, GA (south Atlanta metro) on 1/28 - the same day we got hit with snow and ice.Â  I'm in the north Atlanta metro (just over an hour away).Â  The tracking stops DEAD there.Â  No updates since 1/28 and it says delivery expected 1/30 - 1/31.Â  It's now 2/3 and we just got our deliveries for the day.Â  No Glossybox.Â  Again


 Mine has been that way too all up until an hour ago, then it updated that it's made it to Augusta. So, maybe I'll get mine tomorrow and maybe you will too!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the size of the solid BB cleanser included in the late boxes?


----------



## Babs (Feb 3, 2014)

> My surveys are finally up and I'm getting the perfume instead of the body wash. Â Sorta sad since most perfumes don't work out for me. Â  Does anyone have a pic of the size of the perfume? Â I'm wondering if it will be big enough to trade. Â


 There's a pic of the perfume vial on this thread. Good size too


----------



## Summersong (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Summersong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Hard to tell...I think the full size is 1.0 oz. Any ideas?


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm bummed I didn't get the solid cleanser.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 3, 2014)

Woohoo! My box is accepted by USPS in my town! Hoping to get it tomorrow!


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm bummed I didn't get the solid cleanser. 
I would have preferred the solid (especially if it's tiny, but I'm weird like that), but the liquid cleanser was worth not having to sweat the mailman all month for my box...that was a total buzzkill for you guys with the elusive shipping notices.


----------



## Babs (Feb 3, 2014)

> Hard to tell...I think the full size is 1.0 oz. Any ideas?Â


 I have the fs solid for my bb and its 1oz but its the size of my palm. The pic solid look smaller than the sponge so it's definitely not FS. The solid is amaze-balls and I clean my brushes with it


----------



## biancardi (Feb 3, 2014)

based on past history with delivery of my GB - I should get it on wednesday.  wow.  never have I had a GB box sent to me so late.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 3, 2014)

Now I wish I would have gotten a late box with the solid beauty blender cleanser. I already have a sample of the liquid.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww... just checked my account and I'm getting the perfume instead of the body wash. I was actually hoping for the body wash but eh, we'll see if I like the perfume.


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Mine has been that way too all up until an hour ago, then it updated that it's made it to Augusta. So, maybe I'll get mine tomorrow and maybe you will too!

Well thank goodness someone is getting something in Georgia!

Mine still has not updated since the 28th - I just checked.  I've seen so many posts about their behavior being shady and I just didn't "get it" until today.  In the past I'd had great customer service that was lightning-fast the one time I needed it.  I think all along that they've handled the whole situation horribly and I told them as such on Facebook - nicely - several days ago after I got my tracking number (and I suggested they actually update those waiting via social media and via e-mail again because it had been 14 days since their last mass update, and in the meantime they had promoted the men's box and the La Prairie box 'x' number of times in that many days).  Funny enough, my suggestion or not, they did just that.

But no contact form response?  Annoying.  Customer Service phone number dumping to voicemail that hangs up on you (at different times of day, multiple times a day)?  Unforgivable, infuriating, and a horrible excuse for 'customer service'.  Ignoring my Facebook complaint yet addressing others posted with their normal cut and paste response?  I've had it.  Their newest "_how do you unwind...sipping tea and putting on a face mask_" Facebook post hit me in the wrong place at the wrong time.  They'll probably delete or ban me after this, but I'm out of patience and I've had. it.  Their treatment of me.  Their treatment of others.  The way the entire month of January went down now that we're headfirst into February...

https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;comment_id=1625686&amp;offset=0&amp;total_comments=6â€‹ I like to unwind each month by opening my Glossybox and sorting through all the amazing new items inside. Except, I haven't been able to do that since December. And I can't unwind by talking with customer service right now because my contact form note got no response today. And I can't unwind by speaking to a customer service rep because your posted phone number puts you on hold forever, then dumps into a voicemail, and then hangs up on you without the ability to leave a message. Four separate times today. So right now I'm unwinding looking at my January bank statement - noticing my account was debited on January 6th, my box was supposedly shipped on January 24th (because I was one of the lucky ones who actually got tracking) - yet wondering why it's February 3rd I still don't have the box when delivery said January 30th - 31st AND it made it to my state on January 28th but hasn't showed movement since. Oh wait, looking at something I'm billed for with the funds taken out of my account but I never actually received it - without even having the ability to find out why - I guess that's not so relaxing after all. But I'm glad you can unwind with hot tea and my money. That's totally awesome!

How many times have we all made an order only to find out something was backordered - but we received the rest of our order, an apology, and an explanation of the backorder and what to expect when?  They would have saved themselves a nightmare full of weeks of complaints and bad publicity - and having to hide out online and in their offices - by sending everyone's boxes as they had them, and sucking it up and drop shipping the missing items in First Class mailers once they finally arrived.  The amount of money they lost in shipping would have more than been made up in the hit they're taking on blogs and forums plus social media.  Who here wouldn't be happy to have 4 out of 6 or 5 out of 6 items from the box and at least feel like they paid for _SOMETHING_ except funding Glossybox's publicity for their next promotion?


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 3, 2014)

Amen Shutterblog!:clap


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

There isn't a Glossybox swap group, is there?


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

My husband is finally starting to get as furious as I am about this (because now it's "_our money was taken out of checking_" and not just "_but_ _my Beauty Blender is late_" - LOL).  So he's been digging around.

I apologize if you are already aware of this, but it's new to me - and it's very helpful!  It's the Newgistics tracking info for the shipping company Glossy uses. You can take your tracking ID that Glossy gives you, plug it into their tracking system, and it gives a much more detailed description for where your package is at / has been than the link Glossy provides through their site:

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com

 For instance, mine through the *Glossybox tracking link* says:
1/28/2014 - 12:56 AM - Enroute Departed - CONLEY, GAIt stops cold there - no updates since.

 
But going through the *Newgistics tracking link* posted above I get:

1/28/2014 - 10:56 AM - Transferring to USPS - MY HOMETOWN, GA 301889998
1/28/2014 - 12:56 AM - In transit - CONLEY, GA


According to Newgistics, this box has been IN MY TOWN since 1/28 and I _still_ don't have it.  We'll be dealing with USPS tomorrow.....

Hopefully you can find out the tracking / location on your package through this link much faster than you can on Glossy's!


----------



## quene8106 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My husband is finally starting to get as furious as I am about this (because now it's "_our money was taken out of checking_" and not just "_but_ _my Beauty Blender is late_" - LOL).  So he's been digging around.

I apologize if you are already aware of this, but it's new to me - and it's veyr helpful!  It's the Newgistics tracking info for the shipping company Glossy uses. You can take your tracking ID that Glossy gives you, plug it into their tracking system, and it gives a much more detailed description for where your package is at / has been than the link Glossy provides through their site:

http://www.tracking.smartlabel.com

According to Newgistics, this box has been IN MY TOWN since 1/28 and I _still_ don't have it.  We'll be dealing with USPS tomorrow.....

Hopefully you can find out the tracking / location on your package through this link much faster than you can on Glossy's!
thanks for this tip! i see that my box is out for delivery tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Box is out for delivery this morning!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww... just checked my account and I'm getting the perfume instead of the body wash. I was actually hoping for the body wash but eh, we'll see if I like the perfume.
I don't know the value of each item, but my guess is the perfume is worth more than the body wash.  

I liked the perfume, and I like the body wash both are nice items.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 4, 2014)

> My husband is finally starting to get as furious as I am about this (because now it's "_our money was taken out of checking_" and not just "_but_ _my Beauty Blender is late_" - LOL).  So he's been digging around.
> 
> I apologize if you are already aware of this, but it's new to me - and it's very helpful!  It's the Newgistics tracking info for the shipping company Glossy uses. You can take your tracking ID that Glossy gives you, plug it into their tracking system, and it gives a much more detailed description for where your package is at / has been than the link Glossy provides through their site:
> 
> ...


 So sorry you haven't gotten your box yet. If it's in your hometown, you may be able to go straight to your post office and ask for it. I've had to do that with packages before. Well...technically, I notified them, they found it, and told me they would deliver the next day, but I didn't have the patience to wait another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is apparently going to play in Indiana all week. It was shipped on the 30th, and estimated delivery is the 7th. Seriously? 9 days? Wow.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 4, 2014)

Box is still showing its in my town, but not showing if it's out for delivery. I swear it better be. My La Prairie box shows it's in ATL in transit, but est delivery for today or tomorrow. I'm so sick of this. I hope I'm not looking at this as a sign of Glossybox's record for the rest of the year. I'd like to get my stuff on time.


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 4, 2014)

> So sorry you haven't gotten your box yet. If it's in your hometown, you may be able to go straight to your post office and ask for it. I've had to do that with packages before. Well...technically, I notified them, they found it, and told me they would deliver the next day, but I didn't have the patience to wait another day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine is apparently going to play in Indiana all week. It was shipped on the 30th, and estimated delivery is the 7th. Seriously? 9 days? Wow.


 Mine is apparently having a good time with yours on a weeklong vacation in balmy Indiana. I could drive there myself and be back in CA in a week. Pony express might possibly be faster as well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 4, 2014)

Oooh, mine left Indiana today. Progress!


----------



## Andieking (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine left Indiana last night at 6 pm. We have progress!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery! Woohoo! And I hear my mailmans truck in the neighborhood!


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

My gift box is still in Indiana  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It hasn't moved since Saturday.... hoping I get home and it's there and the tracking didn't update....


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my box. No variations except I got the solid bb cleanser. My thoughts: The Vichy is wonderfully moisturizing and rich without feeling heavy. The blush is a gorgeous dusty rose color with slight gold shimmer. Can't wait to try the bb! I love the body wash scent. Very herbally! The salt spray will definitely get used. It smells good and I use salt spray daily anyways, so it's nice to have a small travel sized one!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Got my box! Body wash &amp; the sold cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Got my box! Body wash &amp; the sold cleanser.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha. Funny we got them the same day! Glad I got the body wash instead of the perfume. Most perfumes don't work well on me unfortunately.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Haha. Funny we got them the same day! Glad I got the body wash instead of the perfume. Most perfumes don't work well on me unfortunately.
Haha I actually was hoping I'd wind up with the perfume, only because I'm overloaded on body wash &amp; I've been looking for a new perfume, but at this point I'm just excited to have my box!


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
But no contact form response?  Annoying.  Customer Service phone number dumping to voicemail that hangs up on you (at different times of day, multiple times a day)?  Unforgivable, infuriating, and a horrible excuse for 'customer service'.  Ignoring my Facebook complaint yet addressing others posted with their normal cut and paste response?  I've had it.  Their newest "_how do you unwind...sipping tea and putting on a face mask_" Facebook post hit me in the wrong place at the wrong time.  They'll probably delete or ban me after this, but I'm out of patience and I've had. it.  Their treatment of me.  Their treatment of others.  The way the entire month of January went down now that we're headfirst into February...


https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;comment_id=1625686&amp;offset=0&amp;total_comments=6â€‹ I like to unwind each month by opening my Glossybox and sorting through all the amazing new items inside. Except, I haven't been able to do that since December. And I can't unwind by talking with customer service right now because my contact form note got no response today. And I can't unwind by speaking to a customer service rep because your posted phone number puts you on hold forever, then dumps into a voicemail, and then hangs up on you without the ability to leave a message. Four separate times today. So right now I'm unwinding looking at my January bank statement - noticing my account was debited on January 6th, my box was supposedly shipped on January 24th (because I was one of the lucky ones who actually got tracking) - yet wondering why it's February 3rd I still don't have the box when delivery said January 30th - 31st AND it made it to my state on January 28th but hasn't showed movement since. Oh wait, looking at something I'm billed for with the funds taken out of my account but I never actually received it - without even having the ability to find out why - I guess that's not so relaxing after all. But I'm glad you can unwind with hot tea and my money. That's totally awesome!


My latest update . . . a form letter e-mail from Glossybox this morning:

Quote: ---------- Forwarded message ----------From: *Contact GLOSSYBOX* &lt;[email protected]&gt;Date: Tue, Feb 4, 2014 at 12:43 PMSubject: Re: Contact Form - Box Shipping  


*Subject:* Contact Form - Box Shipping FEB 04, 2014  |  12:43PM EST 
*Jessie* replied: Dear Robyn,

I reviewed your account and it shows that your box was shipped.

If you have not received your package you must call USPS and they will place an investigation for your order. 

Please keep us updated on the status, along with the claim number assigned to your case.

I apologize for any inconvenience, and Thank you for your patience.
  â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€“
Tell us how we're doing! http://www.nicereply.com/beauty-trend-usa-inc/21003272/65489 Kind Regards, 
Jessie, From The GLOSSYBOX Team 



And my reply back - after our mail was delivered today and still no Glossybox:

Quote: Date: Tue, Feb 4, 2014 at 3:22 PMSubject: Re: Contact Form - Box ShippingTo: Contact GLOSSYBOX &lt;[email protected]&gt;  

If I had a package lost from Sephora, Ulta, Old Navy, Gap, Amazon . . . name your online merchant . . . not only would they have given me absolutely every piece of information needed to contact the USPS with in order to make things on my end easier (not to mention a credit for my troubles) . . . in about 85% of the cases of anything I've ever ordered online and had issue with, when the merchant puts me on hold when I call in (or they take the time to do the legwork before replying via e-mail), THEY do the tracking down for me because I gave THEM (YOU) my money.   A company should never put the investigation effort of a purchase on the back of the customer - especially to track down an order they shipped.  The merchant should also notify the customer of the resolution.     This is the weakest form of customer "service" I have ever seen and I have owned my own (successful) business for 8 years.   You dump the package off and then drop the ball for good?  Are you being completely serious here?
  "_...you must call USPS and they will place an investigation for your order. Please keep us updated on the status, along with the claim number assigned to your case._"     Glossybox really needs to read beauty forums and blogs - plus social media - right now and see how your company is being absolutely skewered (and right now, I see for good reason) over your January box fiasco.   A little bit of customer service and effort - be it sending out actual e-mail updates every other day and not just snipping back "_we updated social media_" to people who managed to connect with you, having a live customer service agent online and on the phone available during all business hours, setting up a platform (besides just social media and a contact form that's anything but instant it seems) where customers can reach out to you for assistance within minutes / hours vs. days, etc. - all of these options would have made the situation so much better for everyone.  Especially Glossybox.     I have been with you since the Byrdie box.  I have one "refer a friend" credit on my account - and several others who I sent in through eBates instead (to get the credit) and through Living Social (during the December promotion).  I have said for months what an amazing subscription service you were, how great your customer service was the one time I needed it - and the other time I wrote to check on something (which YOU followed up on with me in that particular case) - and I've even purchased two gift boxes shipped to other friends and family in the short time I've been a customer.   I am not "huge" on social media - but I do have a decent presence and a lot of respect behind the power of my reviews.  I reviewed products as a magazine editor for three years.  I know what I'm doing.   You are at the point, as a company, where you want to make people stay.  You want to build upon what you have.   I'm at the point that if I don't get some customer service - and get it _fast_ - I'm almost positive that I will ask to cancel my subscription (as much as that thought pains me due to the fact I loved my previous Glossyboxes so much), and also then advise everyone else I suggested your subscription service to, and those who are still thinking of signing up, to also bail before the ship sinks any further.   Please do not screw this up.  For both of us.  If you truly apologize for any inconvenience, *you'll quit inconveniencing me*.  
Seriously, I'm about to fold and accept the fact I'm never going to own a Beauty Blender.  I refuse to pay $20 for a sponge when I wear make-up less than 3-4 times a month right now, and I don't see that situation changing any time soon.  I guess for me, no matter how excited I was to try it, it just wasn't meant to be...  C'est la vie!


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Aaaaaand . . . they just called.  The CS agent (I believe "Jess"?) was completely rude with me.  I gave the phone to my husband because she wanted all of the USPS tracking information that WE did the work on, as he is the one that filed an investigation with USPS this afternoon.  She was also completely rude with him.  He called her out on it.

At the end, after a very round-and-round, nothing accomplished, totally witchy conversation with him - my husband asked the agent if my account could at least be credited with Glossydots for our treatment, their failure to contact us, and the continued delay.  She said, "_I apologize but no._"  And that was the end of the conversation.

They won't even discuss a box credit for 12 more days.

I'm too gobsmacked to even be angry at this point.  But they're not going to like me when I'm angry.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 4, 2014)

wow @shutterblog  that is awful CS!!  I guess I have been lucky so far with CS, as they haven't gotten like that with me (rude).  They have been slow at times to respond, but they seem to be polite, even when I am not so polite to them!


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Then there was Facebook...

Them:

https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;reply_comment_id=1626658&amp;total_comments=3

  GLOSSYBOX Robyn, I am so sorry to hear about this. We in no way want to make your life more stressful and of course want you to get your box as quickly as possible. I apologize again for this month's delay and if you could message us on Facebook I can look into your order for you and see what can be done!


Me (5 minutes ago):

https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;reply_comment_id=1627072&amp;total_comments=3

  GLOSSYBOX - Are you really sorry? Because not only did you send a "you do all the work, then update us" form letter today - but then when you called after receiving my reply back, not only was your agent (Jess, I believe) COMPLETELY RUDE with me - but also with my husband who had the USPS tracking investigation information since he did it for me.

Your agent managed to be even more rude with my husband. (Who actually handles customer resolution in his own job on a daily basis.)

Their conversation went in total circles, without any sort of assistance on your part whatsoever - even after he pointed out that as a merchant, you were putting the impetus of the work (and blame) on the consumer - and not taking on responsibility as the business, or for your fulfillment center (Newgistics) you're working with, during any of this.

He even asked if I could receive Glossydots on my account (as I know others have already received in this situation) for all of our troubles - the delay in contact, the fact we have to investigate our own package's disappearance, the treatment we have received in both written and oral communications, etc.. The reply back was:

"I apologize but no."

And that was the end of the conversation.

So now back to your "See what can be done!" statement . . .

How about treating your customers like the people who are actually paying your salaries which in turn allows you to pay your rent, eat your food, and buy the black tea masks you relax with. Act like you depend on us. Because you do.

(And maybe also not act all sunshiny sweet on social media as if you somehow care about us - and then totally give a "flying &lt;bleep!&gt; " in private communications via e-mail and phone.)


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaaaand . . . they just called.  The CS agent (I believe "Jess"?) was completely rude with me.  I gave the phone to my husband because she wanted all of the USPS tracking information that WE did the work on, as he is the one that filed an investigation with USPS this afternoon.  She was also completely rude with him.  He called her out on it.

At the end, after a very round-and-round, nothing accomplished, totally witchy conversation with him - my husband asked the agent if my account could at least be credited with Glossydots for our treatment, their failure to contact us, and the continued delay.  She said, "_I apologize but no._"  And that was the end of the conversation.

They won't even discuss a box credit for 12 more days.

I'm too gobsmacked to even be angry at this point.  But they're not going to like me when I'm angry.
If it's any help, I've found that the response from [email protected] 

(Tracy) is better than [email protected] (Jessie). I'm so sorry to hear about your experience...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this was my first month with them and my last because of all the crap they've pulled, the lack of communication, and ridiculously horrendous CS... in addition to the fact that I still haven't received my box yet. I really hope that you get your box somehow!


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 4, 2014)

> Aaaaaand . . . they just called. Â The CS agent (I believe "Jess"?) wasÂ completely rude with me. Â I gave the phone to my husband because she wanted all of the USPS tracking information that WE did the work on, as he is the one that filed an investigation with USPS this afternoon. Â She was also completely rude with him. Â He called her out on it. At the end, after a very round-and-round, nothing accomplished, totally witchy conversation with him - my husbandÂ asked the agent if my account could at least be credited with Glossydots for our treatment, their failure to contact us, and the continued delay. Â She said, "_I apologize but no._" Â And that was the end of the conversation. They won't even discuss a box credit for 12 more days. I'm too gobsmacked to even be angry at this point. Â But they're not going to like me when I'm angry.


I got a witchy email response from "Jessie"- probably gender neutral name for all their CS.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally got my box today! I've got to say I was skeptical about the blush, but, it is quite beautiful! I swatched it next to Orgasm, and it's not quite as pink and a tad less shimmery. The body wash has a strong herbal smell, I think I smell the Juniper more than the other herbs. The hairspray I'll have to use on my daughter since we have different texture hair. I doubt it'll work too well on me, lol. The Vichy feels wonderful on my super dry hands! And lastly, I'll have to try the BB tomorrow. Here's hoping you guys get your boxes!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 4, 2014)

I want to hug you Shutterblog! SO sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ikecarus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it's any help, I've found that the response from [email protected] 

(Tracy) is better than [email protected] (Jessie). I'm so sorry to hear about your experience...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this was my first month with them and my last because of all the crap they've pulled, the lack of communication, and ridiculously horrendous CS... in addition to the fact that I still haven't received my box yet. I really hope that you get your box somehow! 



Thank you so much!  I did just that.  Also, as they requested on Facebook, I private messaged them this:


   So I'm replying on Facebook Private Message as asked. Can I expect the same sort of rude, impersonal "we honestly don't care - why are you bothering us with this" attitude here as well? Because if so, I'd really like to just save us both the effort.

It's simple. I want my (lost) box. Glossybox wants me to do all the work to find it now that it's lost (via your form letter answer).

Glossybox was completely rude to both me, and then to my husband (who launched our own USPS investigation since you stated via e-mail that you were not the ones who were going to do that) on the phone today - and since he did the USPS legwork for Glossybox already, I handed the phone to him for that part of the conversation. He handles customer resolution on a daily basis with his job, and after speaking with your customer service rep (Jess? I believe) he told me I'd be crazy to give your company another dime.

He even asked if I could receive Glossydots on my account for all our troubles and poor customer service treatment we've received - Glossydots we know others have already received in this situation - and the answer was, "I apologize but no." Then the rep ended the conversation.

After the way I've been treated today - I cannot believe not only do I have a referral credit for another customer on my account and actually SUGGESTED you to them - but also can't believe the numerous people I've sent in via your eBates discount and Living Social special (when I knew I wouldn't get credit), but loved you enough to recommend you anyway. It's obvious you don't love my - and their - business right back! There is tremendous guilt on my end for my "seal of approval" and costing them that money when it's possible they could receive treatment like this right back...

So unless you actually want to START a helpful, polite conversation and truly assist me without requiring any extra work or effort on my part (since I paid you) - without any rudeness or blame on your end - then please just flat-out tell me you don't care about me as a single customer right here in private, forget the public nicey-nice face, and continue on ignoring the problem. Really, it will save us both the time and the frustration.

Thank you.



It shows as "seen" about 5 minutes ago.  No reply yet...


----------



## camel11 (Feb 4, 2014)

It's really interesting witnessing/watching the CS fails of glossybox, while also having experienced the mostly stellar Birchbox CS. I have always felt a real desire to please reasonable customers from BB, while GB treats customers like annoying, entitled burdens. I think in the end, those experiences will likely result in the success of one and the failure of the other...


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's really interesting witnessing/watching the CS fails of glossybox, while also having experienced the mostly stellar Birchbox CS. I have always felt a real desire to please reasonable customers from BB, while GB treats customers like annoying, entitled burdens. I think in the end, those experiences will likely result in the success of one and the failure of the other...

Here, here!

By the way, my original contact form note to them that warranted all this venom back...?

Order ID: [ X ]

Subject: Box Shipping Comment:

I realize you are behind on January orders, but mine has already sent and I have tracking on it. Well, sort of...

I live in the Atlanta metro and it's been all over the news we that were brought to a standstill for days with snow and ice. My Glossybox arrived in Conley, Georgia on 1/28 - right as the storm hit. We did not have mail or package deliveries for 3 days.

Every other package that was delayed or rerouted last week has arrived by now except for this one - and we've already had our deliveries for today. Here is the last you show:

Tracking Number: [ X ]

Tracking Number: [ X ]

Reference Number [ X ]

Status Departed Destination [ X ]

Carrier United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Delivery Confirmation Estimated Delivery Date 01/30/14-01/31/14

Date Time Description Location

1/28/2014 12:56 AM Enroute Departed CONLEY, GA

1/27/2014 01:41 PM Enroute Departed JONESVILLE, NC

1/27/2014 07:14 AM Enroute Departed HAGERSTOWN, MD

1/24/2014 08:58 PM Enroute Departed NEWARK, NJ

1/24/2014 03:53 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206

1/24/2014 02:55 PM Electronic Information Received by USPS

1/24/2014 02:55 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Elizabeth, NJ 07206

1/24/2014 11:45 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206

USPS shows even less and stops in New Jersey. How do I find out where this really is and when to expect it? Like everyone else I'm going crazy to receive it - but mine actually shipped already.

Thank you SO much for your help - I really appreciate it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Then there was Facebook... Them: https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;reply_comment_id=1626658&amp;total_comments=3 Me (5 minutes ago): https://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com/photos/a.281963845205455.59507.133314353403739/576290345772802/?type=1&amp;reply_comment_id=1627072&amp;total_comments=3


 This is crazy! I cant believe with all the methods you've used to get this resolved, no one has helped! I sent a email about my late boxes (mine and a gift) and was given 200 glossydots for each box. I don't get how they can be so inconsistent.....


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 4, 2014)

I got mine yesterday, even though it said my box was still on it's way here. I'm relatively pleased. I'm not positive if I'll use the Beauty Blender or give it away (or sell it on eBay). I love the shade of the blush! I haven't tried it yet and usually find loose powder anything to be unnecessarily cumbersome, but I do think this color looks beautiful and will work well for me. I'm excited to try the texture spray, too. The body wash is a "meh" item. It smells ok, but it's a really small bottle for that type of item. I think I'll like the Vichy - it looks like a little will go a long way. I didn't get the perfume some people mentioned. I got the Beauty Blender cleanser (but I've gotten this from Birchbox before and don't think it works well for the type of makeup I use).


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box. No variations except I got the solid bb cleanser.
My thoughts: The Vichy is wonderfully moisturizing and rich without feeling heavy. The blush is a gorgeous dusty rose color with slight gold shimmer. Can't wait to try the bb! I love the body wash scent. Very herbally! The salt spray will definitely get used. It smells good and I use salt spray daily anyways, so it's nice to have a small travel sized one!
Is there a size listed on the solid cleanser, or can you tell how it compares to the full-size 1.0 oz version? Sorry, I'm just wildly curious about the solid cleanser, because if a baby-size BB solid cleanser exists in this world, I will find a way to make one of them mine!  lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 4, 2014)

> Is there a size listed on the solid cleanser, or can you tell how it compares to the full-size 1.0 oz version? Sorry, I'm just wildly curious about the solid cleanser, because if a baby-size BB solid cleanser exists in this world, I will find a way to make one of them mine! Â lol


 It says 0.558 oz solid. Pictures comparing it to the size of the blush. I have it sitting on top of it in the 1st pic.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It says 0.558 oz solid.
Pictures comparing it to the size of the blush. I have it sitting on top of it in the 1st pic.






Oh! Thanks so much for the photos. Is it a shrink-wrapped piece of soap, or a piece of soap in a plastic container?


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Oh! Thanks so much for the photos. Is it a shrink-wrapped piece of soap, or a piece of soap in a plastic container?Â


 It's like... Saran Wrap type stuff. Under the label it's twisted up and knotted. That's what it feels like anyways. I haven't actually removed the label.


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's like... Saran Wrap type stuff. Under the label it's twisted up and knotted. That's what it feels like anyways. I haven't actually removed the label.

At half full size, it will probably last forever. I'm definitely jelly of those who received it!


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
At half full size, it will probably last forever. I'm definitely jelly of those who received it!
I would've liked the solid better, too, so I'm also jealous. I've noticed that in cleaning my foundation brush, bar soap works better. Well, if a huge abnormally-shaped brick of African black soap from Amazon counts as "bar soap" (it also happens to be the ONLY soap that removes my brown-tinted self tanner from my palms). Might simply be due to the type of foundation I use, as far as that goes. I don't quite understand why, but that's it. I'd love to try the solid BB cleaner.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Uh oh... my box is just sitting in Indiana...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

massive snow storm here in the Boston area, so even though my glossybox is in my PO (was delivered there yesterday late morning), I am not sure that my postman will be out today.   I really want my box, but I do not want my postman to out in this horrid mess, and I would rather wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Feb 5, 2014)

I got my box yesterday.  I got the perfume and solid cleanser so I am happy about that BUT when I opened the lipstick (from using FANFAV) it was broken and fell right out of th container.  Normally I wouldn't complain, BUT they made Ebates take back from $2.25 rebate because I used the code.  Now, after reading all these CS issues, I am dreading dealing with this over a cheap looking lipstick and $2....but its the principle of it all.


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Laurenv78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box yesterday.  I got the perfume and solid cleanser so I am happy about that BUT when I opened the lipstick (from using FANFAV) it was broken and fell right out of th container.  Normally I wouldn't complain, BUT they made Ebates take back from $2.25 rebate because I used the code.  Now, after reading all these CS issues, I am dreading dealing with this over a cheap looking lipstick and $2....but its the principle of it all.
My lipstick also fell out of the container when I opened it.  I took a picture and will be emailing them this morning.  I also got the perfume, which I have received before.  I'm going to ask them to send a different product out.

Has anyone else received the perfume more than once now?  Or did the take into account that subscribers that got the September box already got the perfume and sent them the body wash instead?


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 5, 2014)

Used my Bb this morning for foundation, blush, highlighter, and powder foundation. Foundation was the only liquid and it was amazing! Blended so well and allowed for blendable coverage. I think I like this better than my Sigma foundation brush. Will probably repurchase. I got the liquid cleanser and I'm interested to see the difference in the solid cleanser.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 5, 2014)

> My lipstick also fell out of the container when I opened it. Â I took a picture and will be emailing them this morning. Â I also got the perfume, which I have received before. Â I'm going to ask them to send a different product out. Has anyone else received the perfume more than once now? Â Or did the take into account that subscribers that got the September box already got the perfume and sent them the body wash instead?


 Def call about the lipstick, but will they do anything about the perfume? With a lot of new subscribers who haven't received it, I would be inclined to think they wouldn't do anything. Not to mention it wouldn't be fair to others.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Def call about the lipstick, but will they do anything about the perfume? With a lot of new subscribers who haven't received it, I would be inclined to think they wouldn't do anything. Not to mention it wouldn't be fair to others.
They have always offered to send people replacement products if they send you a repeat item, and it's definitely fair for her to receive something different because what isn't fair is her receiving essentially one item less because she already received it previously.


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Def call about the lipstick, but will they do anything about the perfume? With a lot of new subscribers who haven't received it, I would be inclined to think they wouldn't do anything. Not to mention it wouldn't be fair to others.

I'm not exactly sure how getting a duplicate product is right either though.  I paid for a box with 5 new items because each month is supposed to be different.  Instead I got 4 items and a duplicate.  That isn't what I paid for.

I don't see anything wrong with them sending the perfume to new subscribers who haven't received the product yet, but they should have done due diligence and made sure they weren't sending it out to people who have already received it.


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have always offered to send people replacement products if they send you a repeat item, and it's definitely fair for her to receive something different because what isn't fair is her receiving essentially one item less because she already received it previously. 

Glad to hear they have offered replacements in the past.  I was really worried that it would be a fight.


----------



## moonbunny7 (Feb 5, 2014)

If you get a something you have already received they ask you to make a list of I think 5 products from past boxes you would like. The one time that this happened to me they did not have any of the items I asked for so they gave me $5 back onto my credit card.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 5, 2014)

> I'm not exactly sure how getting a duplicate product is right either though. Â I paid for a box with 5 new items because each month is supposed to be different. Â Instead I got 4 items and a duplicate. Â That isn't what I paid for. I don't see anything wrong with them sending the perfume to new subscribers who haven't received the product yet, but they should have done due diligence and made sure they weren't sending it out to people who have already received it.


 Not trying to say you shouldn't get a replacement, just how I could see why it might be a fight with them. Nice to know they do that sort of thing.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 5, 2014)

I received the perfume and while I love the size of the sample, it's a little too sweet smelling and doesn't have much lasting effect. The Vichy cream is amazing! I haven't tried the blush yet, but it's much larger than I expected! (I guess I'm too used to Birchbox's tiny samples.)

Does anyone know if you can use the beauty blender for the MAC studio fix powder plus foundation compact? That's what I normally wear, but I don't want to waste the product on the moist beauty blender if they're not supposed to work together. 

My lipstick (fanfav) was also twisted all the way up and mushed into the cap. I was disappointed until I tried the color with a q-tip and learned that I didn't like it anyway. Oh well. After dealing with CS about the delayed box (or, technically, not dealing because I still have not received any response even after following up four days in a row), I'm just going to toss it and pick a bigger battle.


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 5, 2014)

> Does anyone know if you can use the beauty blender for the MAC studio fix powder plus foundation compact? That's what I normally wear, but I don't want to waste the product on the moist beauty blender if they'reÂ not supposed to work together.Â


 I used it with mine this morning and it was fine. It says on their site liquids and powders.


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 5, 2014)

GUYS. MY JANUARY BOX IS BEING TRANSFERRED TO MY LOCAL PO TODAY. THERE IS HOPE!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I used it with mine this morning and it was fine. It says on their site liquids and powders. Thank you!  I will try it tomorrow.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

My Glossybox was just delivered.  I received the perfume, which I prefer over the body wash and the solid BB cleaner.  I am so excited to try the BB later today!


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Feb 5, 2014)

If you want to see some CRAZY shipping: 




My Glossybox actually outperformed another expected package! It's a Brooklyn miracle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah!  My glossybox is here! 

I did get the solid cleanser and I am pleased with that.  I did get the perfume - it is a great size, but alas, I am allergic to the notes and I am trading with someone else for something I really want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did get the fanfav lipstick.  It did pop out - I think due to the extreme cold weather - but it didn't break  - I was able to put it back in correctly, because it was frozen!! lol.  I am sure if the temps were warmer here I would have just resigned myself to potting my lipstick!

I do like the color, however.  It is a nice pink.  I am in love with the blush and you guys were not kidding about how small the beauty blender is!! lol

So happy to get this!!  yeah!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 5, 2014)

> Uh oh... my box is just sitting in Indiana...


 We are having another snow monsoon, here...


----------



## smichelle (Feb 5, 2014)

Omg my GB went from NC which is where I live to GA...whyyyyyy do they do that lol it drives me nuts it's going to come right back to NC!!!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

My Glossybox and my gift Glossybox, which is a gift for myself, shipped the same day at the same time, yet one arrived today and the other didn't.  I'm sure it will show up in a day or two.  I really need to start a swap list because I now have many products I will never use or are dupes.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 5, 2014)

My box should finally be here tomorrow!  I'm so excited and I feel like I've waited ages for it!


----------



## EevieK (Feb 5, 2014)

> My Glossybox and my gift Glossybox, which is a gift for myself, shipped the same day at the same time, yet one arrived today and the other didn't. Â I'm sure it will show up in a day or two. Â I really need to start a swap list because I now have many products I will never use or are dupes. Â


 If you don't want your Vichy.... Haha but really you would think they would deliver them together. Actually, it's hard to think anything sensible about this shipping nightmare. I can't believe all the lipsticks are breaking. Wow.


----------



## saku (Feb 5, 2014)

mine is finally in my state! my first ever glossybox! yay!


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 5, 2014)

My box arrived at my local post office at 3am, no updates from there. I HOPEHOPEHOPEHOPE it'll show up today.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you don't want your Vichy....

Haha but really you would think they would deliver them together. Actually, it's hard to think anything sensible about this shipping nightmare.

I can't believe all the lipsticks are breaking. Wow.
My lipstick isn't broken, but it is dinged up pretty bad.  I'm going to try the Vichy tonight.  It is actually pretty timely that I'm receiving it because something is irritating the crap out of my face.


----------



## EevieK (Feb 5, 2014)

> My lipstick isn't broken, but it is dinged up pretty bad. Â I'm going to try the Vichy tonight. Â It is actually pretty timely that I'm receiving it because something is irritating the crap out of my face. Â


 That's kind of what I'm using it for, too. I have no idea WHAT I'm allergic to, but I've had to go to urgent care twice because of it. The Vichy helped me, I hope it helps you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## justliz87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got my box and my lipstick popped out as well. Upon closer inspection, it was easy to push back into place, so not a loss there. Did get the solid beauty cleanser and the perfume. I am actually happy to get the perfume, I can see myself using this more than the body wash. I am also impressed with the size of the sample!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *justliz87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box and my lipstick popped out as well. Upon closer inspection, it was easy to push back into place, so not a loss there. Did get the solid beauty cleanser and the perfume. I am actually happy to get the perfume, I can see myself using this more than the body wash. I am also impressed with the size of the sample!
It is a great size - I just am allergic to the notes!!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


We are having another snow monsoon, here...
...great XD lol my popsugar box will definitely get to me before the January Glossybox then.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just checked the status and my GlossyBox "Out for Delivery"!!! Could it possibly be true that it will arrive today?


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

omg - I love this blush!!  such a pretty color and very flattering to my skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Feb 5, 2014)

I just tried the Vichy and it is really nice. I usually don't get excited about moisturizers, but this one absorbs really well given how rich it is and doesn't feel greasy. I still think I like the Fresh one a little better because I like the fragrance, but the Vichy is a lot nicer than I was expecting.


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lgarcia413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to hug you Shutterblog! SO sorry you have to go through this!


Hug received - lookee here!





From the depths of the Postal abyss...  I had to rub my eyes cartoon-style to make sure I wasn't seeing a mirage!

Sending all the karma points I've got banked up to the rest of you still waiting for boxes - good luck and Godspeed!


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 5, 2014)

Ooohhhh, I'm all giddy about getting my boxes. I got the perfume so I'm guessing I got the solid bob cleanser. Woohoo! Ordered 2 boxes and thought I canceled one for a gift box but they sent it anyways so I have. 3 boxes coming. Lots of gifts.


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally!!! My box is here. Solid bb cleaner and body wash.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

> That's kind of what I'm using it for, too. I have no idea WHAT I'm allergic to, but I've had to go to urgent care twice because of it. The Vichy helped me, I hope it helps you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I accidentally posted this in the February thread, but due to a random allergic reaction, I had dry, rough, scaly skin on my face. Nothing made it go away! I tried the Vichy and within 5 minutes it was gone. I will for sure re-purchase it!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I accidentally posted this in the February thread, but due to a random allergic reaction, I had dry, rough, scaly skin on my face. Nothing made it go away! I tried the Vichy and within 5 minutes it was gone. I will for sure re-purchase it!
i will have to try this! I am on a combo of skin products that occasionally gives me dry scaly patches and nothing really helps (except scraping it off).


----------



## Amby6912 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *caseybean025* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I accidentally posted this in the February thread, but due to a random allergic reaction, I had dry, rough, scaly skin on my face. Nothing made it go away! I tried the Vichy and within 5 minutes it was gone. I will for sure re-purchase it!
Wow...I've only used it once and I thought it made my skin feel oily by the end of the day...maybe it was the fact I've been slacking on face washing since I got injured. Maybe I'll have to give it another shot!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2014)

Tracking says mine is out for delivery! However, we had a terrible snow/ice storm last night and today and I'm not sure the mail will run today :/


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 5, 2014)

> i will have to try this! I am on a combo of skin products that occasionally gives me dry scaly patches and nothing really helps (except scraping it off).


 I got mad and tried scraping mine off... Hardly any came off! I put a little bit of a thicker layer on the dryer areas and let it just sit for a minute before fully rubbing it in. Hope it helps you too!


----------



## Andieking (Feb 5, 2014)

Awww, glad you all have your boxes. Mine left Indiana on the 3rd sooo hopefully by next week I'll have it. BLAH, I'm impatient.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Andieking* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww, glad you all have your boxes. Mine left Indiana on the 3rd sooo hopefully by next week I'll have it. BLAH, I'm impatient.
Mine is still in Indiana.  Maybe we will get our boxes around the same time?


----------



## Jonimeow (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine says it's out for delivery. So, I took the opportunity to cancel my glossy box subscription. Crappy customer service.


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 5, 2014)

My box is still hanging out in Indiana.  Sigh.  The chance of getting it this week is slim to none.  In past GB experience, my box will head to either CO or TX for a day or 2 then completely bypass me in UT and head to NV before backtracking to me.


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 5, 2014)

My box was delivered today. When I checked the status this morning nothing had changed since the 1st until after it was delivered! Now I just have to wait for my husband to get home so I can see my goodies! I'm hoping for the solid cleaner and excited for the face cream!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 5, 2014)

I used the beauty blender and then cleaned it with the solid cleaner and it came completely clean. You can't even tell I used it!


----------



## annifer (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got my box today and received the perfume that I got in the September box.  I've already cancelled...again.  There's been an issue with every single box I've received.


----------



## shutterblog (Feb 5, 2014)

One final follow-up because in the end Glossybox did provide actual customer service (via Facebook private message) and I think it's something everyone might want to file back - whether you need it now, or might need it in the future...  Hope it helps!

Hi Robyn,

Thank you again, for taking the time to send such a detailed update (So happy your box arrived, too!). It truly means a lot to me, and to GLOSSYBOX as a company to receive such elaborate feedback-- the good and the bad of it, so we can improve for future subscribers.

I have added 200 glossydots to your account, for all your troubles.

Once more, I'd like to say I'm so sorry for your experience. If there is anything we can do to help, do send us a private message (they're easier to keep track of than comments on our page, to make sure we respond to everything) or shoot us an email to [email protected]

We hope you enjoy your GLOSSYBOX treats &amp; have a great day.

All the best, Tracy

Something like this from the start would have saved so many headaches on both our parts! I also want to add that until my box showed up today (I sent her the photo to see it had arrived and all was well) - Tracy had already put me on a list this morning for a free replacement box. When I thanked her and told her there was no need now, she gave me the Glossydots in order to do something for me.

So in the future, definitely make sure you contact Tracy with one of the methods above!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kgus22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GUYS. MY JANUARY BOX IS BEING TRANSFERRED TO MY LOCAL PO TODAY. THERE IS HOPE!
and it didn't get delivered today....so sad...


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

tracy is the one that I work with all the time on FB messaging.  She is awesome.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *annifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box today and received the perfume that I got in the September box.  I've already cancelled...again.  There's been an issue with every single box I've received. 
send a message via FB (private) to them and tell them that you got a duplicate item.  I bet they will replace it for you.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got my box today (ordered December 27th); I received the perfume and the solid cleanser, which I'm happy with.

I had used the FANFAV code for the lipstick, but there was no lipstick in the packaging, and based on my experience with customer service, it's not even worth contacting them about...so this is my first, and will be my last glossybox....just not worth all the headaches, grumpy attitudes, lack of communication and overall discourtesy...I'll stick to the subscription companies that actually like my business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box today (ordered December 27th); I received the perfume and the solid cleanser, which I'm happy with.

I had used the FANFAV code for the lipstick, but there was no lipstick in the packaging, and based on my experience with customer service, it's not even worth contacting them about...so this is my first, and will be my last glossybox....just not worth all the headaches, grumpy attitudes, lack of communication and overall discourtesy...I'll stick to the subscription companies that actually like my business  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
use private messaging on FB.  The CS there is much more responsive


----------



## itsMac (Feb 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  use private messaging on FB.  The CS there is much more responsive
Thanks @biancardi; I'll definitely email them with feedback...especially if they are more responsive over facebook than through email. After my initial "your order has been received" email on 12/27, I had no communication with them until 1/26 (after I sent an email to customer service asking why there was no communication!...circles!). I probably won't subscribe to their service again, but I think it's important for any company to hear feedback from clients in all capacities. It super stinks because I really like the products they sent out, but I can't get past the communication thing!


----------



## itsMac (Feb 5, 2014)

I wrote their facebook page a novel...I truly don't expect anything to come of it, but at least my experience is documented and maybe they can be more forthcoming with new clients on how they prefer to stay in touch in lieu of emails and phone calls, aka social media...


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know if this had been mentioned, but did anyone else get 2 surveys for each item in this box? I only ordered one box, but I have 2 identical (poorly worded, sometimes nonsensical) surveys for each product. Not that I'm complaining about the extra Glossydots...just wondering if this is a glitch everyone had.


----------



## Jana B (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally got my Glossy Box today! Still got 1 more coming and it should be delivering tomorrow. I love the box and it was worth the wait!


----------



## greeneyedfoxxx (Feb 5, 2014)

Just opened my box and I LOVE IT and I agree with @Jana B , worth the wait! I got the solid cleaner just like I had hoped for! The blush is large and gorgeous. Everything else a decent size. Looking forward testing everything out!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Feb 5, 2014)

I almost forgot about GB until I saw this subscription update! From tracking, looks like I should get it tomorrow or the next day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Feb 5, 2014)

Did everyone else get the email from Glossybox offering 20% off and two free samples on the Vichy website? This is one I might actually use! Love the Vichy and the price is right! Code is "GLOSSYBOX"


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hitchcockblonde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone else get the email from Glossybox offering 20% off and two free samples on the Vichy website? This is one I might actually use! Love the Vichy and the price is right!

Code is "GLOSSYBOX"
Once again, another email that I didn't receive... but thank you for sharing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Feb 6, 2014)

don't know if anyone is interested...but the giveaway on glossybox facebook page is $1000 worth of vichy!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wrote their facebook page a novel...I truly don't expect anything to come of it, but at least my experience is documented and maybe they can be more forthcoming with new clients on how they prefer to stay in touch in lieu of emails and phone calls, aka social media...
did you private message them or post it on their main page?  I have found I get better service when I take it private.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 6, 2014)

I just got back from CA.  I've been gone since Friday.  I ordered the La Prairie box before I left and was still waiting for my January box. On Jan 30th, I received 2  emails saying that my boxes had shipped, both, my regular sub and the La Prairie.  I came home to the La Prairie box!!  I checked the tracking for both boxes and guess what?  They sent me the 'your box has shipped" email for my regular sub without actually shipping the box!l   It did not ship until 2 days later.  The LP box was shipped the day prior.   I checked tracking on both boxes and my monthly box is at my PO. It says "Delivered" but it hasn't been yet.  We did have a snow store yesterday.   I wish they were more honest and transparent with how they do things and when things are going to be late, TELL ME!!  In an email, to my email address.. The updates U do get are from MUT or FB but mostly MUT.  I shouldn't have to go to a 3rd party site to get information!!

Plus they are all over the place with how they respond to the issue to each member. I sent an email asking when I could expect my box and I received a canned reply. I was never offered the 200 glossydots.    

Ugh!  Glossybox is one of my favorite subs in terms of products that come in the boxes but their customer service is terrible. BB trips over themselves to make things right. I have gotten 100 points several times from them for the SMALLEST issue I have had. I've never had to ask, they just did it as a courtesy to make me happy!  There is no comparison between GB and BB when it comes to CS.  BB wins hands down.  As far as GB is concerned, this better not happen again or March will be my last month as a customer!  All the issues this month were ridiculous and in my opinion unnecessary!!!


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 6, 2014)

> Wow...I've only used it once and I thought it made my skin feel oily by the end of the day...maybe it was the fact I've been slacking on face washing since I got injured. Maybe I'll have to give it another shot!Â


 I've actually been using it on my hands! Lol! My hands have been crazy dry and it's been helping a lot.


----------



## itsMac (Feb 6, 2014)

> did you private message them or post it on their main page?Â  I have found I get better service when I take it private.


 I private messaged them; I didn't want to clutter up their page with my story! I received a response this morning from Jackie; she apologized for the experience and said she's wÃ s shocked by it. Then she gifted me 200 glossy dots to my account. It was a very nice gesture; not anything I had requested or was seeking, but a nice show of customer service. Based on my own experience with glossybox, I think they absolutely shine in social media CS...I really think they should encourage new members to follow them on social media in lieu of email/phone....I think my entire experience could have been 100 times better had I known that earlier on!


----------



## kgus22 (Feb 6, 2014)

MY BOX IS FINALLY OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAYYYYY.


----------



## LolaJay (Feb 6, 2014)

I got my box last night!! Haven't had time to play around with anything yet, but I was very happy with it when I opened it! I got the variation with the solid BB cleanser and the perfume! Can't wait to get home and check it all out!


----------



## Fynn (Feb 6, 2014)

FINALLY got my box today! I got the solid cleanser and the perfume also.  I'm super excited to try everything in this box! Love the scent of the perfume, been wanting to try the beauty blender for a long time, heard good things about vichy. I think the blush is a good color for me and the sea salt spray will work well with my hair.  But oh how I wish Glossybox would get their act together so I can justify subscribing!


----------



## Bikerchic (Feb 6, 2014)

Still no box. Tracking hasn't updated since the 2nd.  I'm beyond frustrated.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Still no box. Tracking hasn't updated since the 2nd.  I'm beyond frustrated.
Yup, I'm in the same situation as you. My box is just sitting in Indiana.


----------



## Andieking (Feb 6, 2014)

No box for me either! It's somewhere in the USA...I hope


----------



## Lgarcia413 (Feb 6, 2014)

Im shocked there are people still without their boxes. SMH.


----------



## saku (Feb 6, 2014)

just got my box! it's my first glossybox, and the product selection is good. i don't think i'll use the blush (i have too much so this will probably go to the swap list), and something about the perfume is off-putting to me, i hate one of the top notes, but the drydown is nice.....but i still love the box. and the cardboard box is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LadyK (Feb 6, 2014)

Still no box here either.  It made it to Indiana and there it sits.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

> Still no box here either. Â It made it to Indiana and there it sits. Â





> Uh oh... my box is just sitting in Indiana...


 Forgive us...the crappy winter snowpacalypse, we have it...


----------



## Andieking (Feb 7, 2014)

OMG, my January box is actually at my local post office. I never thought this day would come ðŸ˜‚


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 7, 2014)

Got a pleasant response to me email to Glossybox today.

What I wrote:

Quote:  Hi,I received my January box yesterday and I had a few issues that I was hoping you could resolve.First, my FANFAV lipstick broke as soon as I opened it. The lipstick came flying out and landed on the floor. I have attached a photo to the bottom of this email for verification. Please send me a new lipstick.Second, I received another sample of BCBGMaxazria Bon Genre perfume. While it is a nice enough perfume, I already received it in my September box. When I buy a Glossybox, I expect to receive 5 new products a month, not 4 and a duplicate. Please send me a replacement item that I haven't received already.Thank you for your time

The response I just got back:

Quote:  Thanks for writing in! No problem, I will have a replacement GLOSSYBOX lipstick and another sample shipped to you within the next few days.

It even came for the notorious Alex.  I'll let you know when I get the replacements.


----------



## mc0609 (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally got my box! I got the blush, beauty blender, cleanser solid, texturing spray and a perfume that starts with a B but the name is about a mile long.


----------



## smichelle (Feb 7, 2014)

Finally got my box too! Lol I don't think I've ever been happier to see that black and pink box!! Love the blush color love the perfume and glad I got the solid cleaner! I'm about to go take off all my makeup so I can reapply with my BB haha still not sure if I'm going subscribe for Feb...there would have to be a very awesome sneak peak!! I realize they had shipping issues and weather and all that but when I order something in December I would really like it before Feb...none of my other subs had a weather issue an some come from places that also had bad weather so....anyways just super glad I finally got it and if you haven't gotten yours yet I'm so sorry hope you do soon!!


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 7, 2014)

My gift box has been sitting in Indiana since the 3rd. Figure I'll FB message GB if I don't see movement on Monday.


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 7, 2014)

FINALLY received my box today, though my tracking says my box is still in Indiana. For those of you waiting, I really hope you get your boxes soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone's curious, my variations were the solid beauty blender cleanser and the BCBG perfume.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 7, 2014)

My box came today.  Shipping still says Indiana so hopefully those who are still waiting will get their box soon.  I got the perfume sample ans solid cleanser.  I look forward to using the beauty blender.


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my boxes! I used the code for the lipstick, ordered an extra one and a gift box. I ended up with a lipstick in all three boxes.... Interesting. What am I going to do with 3 of the same lipstick? I rarely wear it as it is. Time to start trading.


----------



## smiletorismile (Feb 7, 2014)

I finally got my box today! I got the body wash and the solid BB cleanser! I'm so happy to just finally have my box!


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my boxes! I used the code for the lipstick, ordered an extra one and a gift box. I ended up with a lipstick in all three boxes.... Interesting. What am I going to do with 3 of the same lipstick? I rarely wear it as it is. Time to start trading. 
I ordered a box and a gift box and received a lipstick  in both as well.  I tried one, I don't like it too much.  I guess the other one will go on my trade list.


----------



## Justine1988 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got my gift box.... had the perfume, which I absolutely love!!!


----------



## lorez88 (Feb 7, 2014)

The "I haven't received my box" club is dwindling. I'm feeling all alone..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like its almost march. haha


----------



## IffB (Feb 8, 2014)

> The "I haven't received my box" club is dwindling. I'm feeling all alone..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like its almost march. haha


 I am still waiting!


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah i just received my first glossybox last night. I'm guessing with all this snow storms, it has really delayed alot of mail and also flights etc. Even got a bit of snow this morning (Seattle). Anyways, excited that I got my glossy box, opened it up to find 5 items. Surprised I got the BCBG perfume instead of the VICHY Cream. So I googled around and noticed some people received 6 items instead of just 5? Unless they got two boxes and added all the items together to what you "could" get in the January '14 glossy box.

All the items are great still but was caught by surprise. I also received the beauty blender soup instead of the liquid bottle. I'm guessing that the BCBG perfume was also in a previous glossy box as well. Maybe they ran out of some items and had to sub for some? Too bad and I even subbed for a 3 month subscription too. I should be happy to receive the box but at least be notified that you might not get the exact items through the sneek peek emails. We'll see what is to come for the February '14 box. Hope you all get your boxes soon if not yet!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelize1218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah i just received my first glossybox last night. I'm guessing with all this snow storms, it has really delayed alot of mail and also flights etc. Even got a bit of snow this morning (Seattle). Anyways, excited that I got my glossy box, opened it up to find 5 items. Surprised I got the BCBG perfume instead of the VICHY Cream. So I googled around and noticed some people received 6 items instead of just 5? Unless they got two boxes and added all the items together to what you "could" get in the January '14 glossy box.

All the items are great still but was caught by surprise. I also received the beauty blender soup instead of the liquid bottle. I'm guessing that the BCBG perfume was also in a previous glossy box as well. Maybe they ran out of some items and had to sub for some? Too bad and I even subbed for a 3 month subscription too. I should be happy to receive the box but at least be notified that you might not get the exact items through the sneek peek emails. We'll see what is to come for the February '14 box. Hope you all get your boxes soon if not yet!




you got the perfume instead of the body wash.  You ARE missing the face cream.  The 6th item, which is the BB cleanser, is not really your 5th item. 

If I were you, I would private message GB on their facebook page and show them this picture and tell them you are missing your face cream, as all GB subscribers were supposed to get that.


----------



## Clackey (Feb 8, 2014)

I still don't have my box. I went to my account to check to see where it was and the Jan box info isnt even showing now.  Its in the pay stage of Feb.  I went back through my browsing history and found the link I used before.  It says it is was accepted by the post office in my city this morning and is expected to arrive the 11th!    I've been patient about the delay....but this is crazy! I'm going to flip out if I'm missing something.


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was getting a little worried to before yesterday, wondering where is my box. They already posted a sneek peek for february lol. Hopefully you get yours soon Clackey. Depending on the state and how much snow there is, might play a part. I also had another shipment for something else and had train derailment because of snow! So we'll just have to keep our fingers crossed. On a positive note, its like getting two presents in the same month once February's box comes around.

And thanks Biancardi, I just Fb'd GB and even posted my picture (hope they don't think it's a fake picture) even going to post a youtube vid on it as well that I did an hour ago. So we'll see...


----------



## smichelle (Feb 8, 2014)

> Yeah i just received my first glossybox last night. I'm guessing with all this snow storms, it has really delayed alot of mail and also flights etc. Even got a bit of snow this morning (Seattle). Anyways, excited that I got my glossy box, opened it up to find 5 items. Surprised I got the BCBG perfume instead of the VICHY Cream. So I googled around and noticed some people received 6 items instead of just 5? Unless they got two boxes and added all the items together to what you "could" get in theÂ January '14 glossy box. All the items are great still but was caught by surprise. I also received the beauty blender soup instead of the liquid bottle. I'm guessing that the BCBG perfume was also in a previous glossy box as well.Â Maybe they ran out of some items and had to sub for some? Too bad and I even subbed for a 3 month subscription too. I should be happy to receive the box but at least be notified that you might not get the exact items through the sneek peek emails. We'll see what is to come for the February '14 box. Hope you all get your boxes soon if not yet!


 Oh no...I would be upset if I didn't get the Vichy cream! The perfume was supposed to be a sub for the body wash which I guess they ran out of...I would definitely send them a message because the Vichy was one of the good sneak peaks and everyone should have gotten it! That sucks but hopefully they can fix it for you


----------



## theblingfairy (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh...I can't believe some people still haven't gotten boxes! It's feb 8th...that's nuts...


----------



## IffB (Feb 8, 2014)

I just got mine. I tried the solid BB cleaner and liked it, I am storing it on a plastic screw top crafts container . Very nice blush, but I can't believe the ugly lipstick is indeed a fan favorite. I subscribed for the month and canceled, but then purchased a gift box, and after Jan sold out, purchased another gift box, so will get feb for $15!


----------



## ikecarus (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

but I can't believe the ugly lipstick is indeed a fan favorite.
LMFAO IKR? I got it too and was like... what? XD 

(apologies to those who do like it)


----------



## Clackey (Feb 8, 2014)

My box was delivered today.  It is a miracle!  I had the solid bb cleanser and perfume in my box.  I emailed Glossybox about having already gotten the perfume.  I figure the worse thing that can happen is that they say no to sending a different item.  I'm ok with them having to sub for an item they ran out of.  However, I think they should have done so with something they didnt already send out.


----------



## LadyK (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried the beauty blender today and really like it.  The blush is also a good color for me.  I will never sub to GB again but I'm glad that the products were worth the wait.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 8, 2014)

I am not sure if the BB is for me.  I have watched the videos (boy, did I feel stupid) and the thing is, I get more coverage using my fingers.  When I use the BB, it all seems to go back into the sponge and not on my face. 

any clues on what I am doing wrong? I do have very oily skin.


----------



## magsatron (Feb 8, 2014)

I missed the mail dude yesterday. I went to pick up my box from the post office but they closed earlier than I recalled. Now I have to swing by before work Monday morning! I am not even stoked about the contents anymore.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got my gift box. It had the solid cleanser and the perfume. I am debating contacting gb about the perfume. I already received it in a prior box but this was my second January box, and the first came as advertised. Since it was a gift box I'm not sure they would recognize it as being a dupe. Any thoughts?


----------



## LadyK (Feb 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not sure if the BB is for me.  I have watched the videos (boy, did I feel stupid) and the thing is, I get more coverage using my fingers.  When I use the BB, it all seems to go back into the sponge and not on my face. 

any clues on what I am doing wrong? I do have very oily skin.
I had to make sure I dried it pretty well before trying to use it.  The coverage looked lighter than with my fingers but it looked more natural while still evening out my skin tone.  I think this is supposed to give a more "naturally flawless" look.  It was also very helpful in blending the mineral blush.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 9, 2014)

> Finally got my gift box. It had the solid cleanser and the perfume. I am debating contacting gb about the perfume. I already received it in a prior box but this was my second January box, and the first came as advertised. Since it was a gift box I'm not sure they would recognize it as being a dupe. Any thoughts?


 Yea I just msged gb on fb yesterday in hopes they would let me know if it was a sub to get the perfume instead of the vichy creme. Realizing I probably could do without because I have oily skin but still it would be nice to have, ya know? So no reply yet but will keep posted. You can too if you want, double ourchances. Im thinking others have too so far. The perfume is great too.


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 9, 2014)

V


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 9, 2014)

> I am not sure if the BB is for me.Â  I have watched the videos (boy, did I feel stupid) and the thing is, I get more coverage using my fingers.Â  When I use the BB, it all seems to go back into the sponge and not on my face.Â  any clues on what I am doing wrong? I do have very oily skin.





> I had to make sure I dried it pretty well before trying to use it. Â The coverage looked lighter than with my fingers but it looked more natural while still evening out my skin tone. Â I think this is supposed to give a more "naturally flawless" look. Â It was also very helpful in blending the mineral blush. Â I hope this helps. Â


 No worries, yea its better or im guessing the proper way to use the bb is make the sponge a little wet but not soaking with water then apply with makeup. So that way the makeup sits on top of the sponge rather than soaking back into the sponge and wasting product. Try it and see if theres a difference. Could apply dry if wanting a lighter coverage. Gluck!


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelize1218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



No worries, yea its better or im guessing the proper way to use the bb is make the sponge a little wet but not soaking with water then apply with makeup. So that way the makeup sits on top of the sponge rather than soaking back into the sponge and wasting product. Try it and see if theres a difference. Could apply dry if wanting a lighter coverage. Gluck!

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had to make sure I dried it pretty well before trying to use it.  The coverage looked lighter than with my fingers but it looked more natural while still evening out my skin tone.  I think this is supposed to give a more "naturally flawless" look.  It was also very helpful in blending the mineral blush.  I hope this helps.  
thank you @LadyK and @Angelize1218!  I did squeeze water out of it after my first attempt, cause it was too wet, but even then it was still just soaking back into the sponge.  I will try it dry.    Thanks for the tip on using it for the blush - it may be that I use this for blushes instead!


----------



## Babs (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm still waiting for my box but I have a bb already. I like using it slight damp by wetting it and squeeze out the excess water the night before so by morning it's just slightly damp and ready for application. Sometimes if I forget, I wrap it in a dry towel and give it a few squeeze to dry it down more. Maybe this will help others.


----------



## biancardi (Feb 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm still waiting for my box but I have a bb already. I like using it slight damp by wetting it and squeeze out the excess water the night before so by morning it's just slightly damp and ready for application. Sometimes if I forget, I wrap it in a dry towel and give it a few squeeze to dry it down more. Maybe this will help others.
thank you - that is a great idea!


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 9, 2014)

> thank you @LadyK and @Angelize1218!Â  I did squeeze water out of it after my first attempt, cause it was too wet, but even then it was still just soaking back into the sponge.Â  I will try it dry.Â Â Â  Thanks for the tip on using it for the blush - it may be that I use this for blushes instead!


 I'm not sure if I read about this here or on my journey to figure out how to use the BB, but I think I heard at one point it doesn't work as well with water based makeup? I'm not sure what other makeup bases there really are, but it makes sense to me I guess.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you need to contact CS I would definitely recommend using a private message on Facebook. I didn't receive the BB cleaner in box so I sent them a message yesterday and the replied today letting me know they would get one sent to me right away.


----------



## XoXoAmber (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, I finally received my Jan Glossybox today. On Feb.10  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The body wash leaked out on everything. There is a small hole in the top of the beauty blender so some even got on it. Total waste. Not even worth the hassle to write them. I'm disgusted with this "business" Side note: My Feb. Ipsy bag should be here tomorrow, so that's something to look forward to. I don't know how a business that charges half the price manages to get customers their packages on time, and treats their customers with respect but somehow they do. I'll stick with Ipsy.


----------



## JayneDoe (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm still waiting on my box, my first box is lost USPS has no clue where it ended up. Called GB last wed and was told a replacement was being sent out that day. I live about 2 hours from where they are sent out and I still don't have it.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm trying not to jump to conclusions over here, but I thought I might just throw this out there.

I noticed that the Beauty Blender Pure I received in my January Glossybox is slightly different than the original Beauty Blender that I have had for the last month (purchased from Sephora, my 3rd BB). It is slightly bigger, the tip is not as pointy, the contour is not as smooth, and the texture is different. It isn't as "squishy" as the original pink BBs I have used for the last year.

Thoughts??


----------



## StickyLips (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying not to jump to conclusions over here, but I thought I might just throw this out there.

I noticed that the Beauty Blender Pure I received in my January Glossybox is slightly different than the original Beauty Blender that I have had for the last month (purchased from Sephora, my 3rd BB). It is slightly bigger, the tip is not as pointy, the contour is not as smooth, and the texture is different. It isn't as "squishy" as the original pink BBs I have used for the last year.

Thoughts??
Same here.  I purchased my pink BB from Sephora about 6 months ago and it is different than the white one I received in my box.  I thought maybe they changed the product since it had been so long since I purchased one.


----------



## Babs28 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *PennelopeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm trying not to jump to conclusions over here, but I thought I might just throw this out there.

I noticed that the Beauty Blender Pure I received in my January Glossybox is slightly different than the original Beauty Blender that I have had for the last month (purchased from Sephora, my 3rd BB). It is slightly bigger, the tip is not as pointy, the contour is not as smooth, and the texture is different. It isn't as "squishy" as the original pink BBs I have used for the last year.

Thoughts??
I sometimes wonder if some of the items in the more "luxurious" beauty boxes, like GB, PSMH, etc. are "seconds" sent by the beauty product companies.  I noticed while using my Stila palette (I received from a different sub) that there was at least one typo in the instructions/look book.  I have also noticed on occasion that something just isn't right about a product I am using. Whether it's the pigment in a gloss that doesn't mix all the way through or the instructions have a very small typo in them.  

I wonder if the BBs are seconds or if since they are "pure" they are made with a different ingredients and that is why it feels different.  That doesn't explain the shape and size though.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 12, 2014)

What I noticed about the Beauty Blender is it did not shrink back to its original size for me. It is squished when it finally fits in the container even after a few days not using it. Mine seems super soft but I have never tried a different color. This reminds me of when they started making white iPhones and they had problems producing them.


----------



## rachelshine (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I noticed about the Beauty Blender is it did not shrink back to its original size for me. It is squished when it finally fits in the container even after a few days not using it. Mine seems super soft but I have never tried a different color.
This reminds me of when they started making white iPhones and they had problems producing them.
That's strange. Mine shrinks back, granted it might take alllllll dang day, but it's sitting in its case right now, original size and all. I found it dries faster upside down.


----------



## luckyme502 (Feb 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What I noticed about the Beauty Blender is it did not shrink back to its original size for me. It is squished when it finally fits in the container even after a few days not using it. Mine seems super soft but I have never tried a different color.
This reminds me of when they started making white iPhones and they had problems producing them.


Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's strange. Mine shrinks back, granted it might take alllllll dang day, but it's sitting in its case right now, original size and all. I found it dries faster upside down. 
Mine also shrinks back down to original size.  I place it on top of the little container and then when it's dry enough it just goes down into the container on its own.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 12, 2014)

It could just be the San Diego weather and the fact we rarely turn the heater on. Last night a little over a centimeter was still sticking out of the BB container and I had not used it since Friday night. I noticed it shrunk a little more over night and put the lid on but it still squishes it a little.


----------



## jennm149 (Feb 12, 2014)

My first BB was a white one (I was afraid to get the pink initially, as I'd heard it ran), so I got used to that texture. I do think they have slightly different textures.  The white is a bit firmer than the pink.  There's something on the packaging of the white that makes me think that it may have been meant more for skincare application than for makeup application, but I'm at work and not looking at it.  Anyway, the one from GB doesn't seem any different to me than the other white BB I used in the past.

I don't store my BBs in the original container.  My first experience with a BB was with the "travel pack" that came with a mesh holder, and I typically just put the BB on top of it after I've rinsed it and only put it in the bag when I'm travelling somewhere.


----------



## PennelopeLane (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe you're right, the different color = different texture.

Another thing I noticed was that the Pure from GB did not come with the lithe instructions that all of the other BBs I have purchased from Sephora contain. 

I haven't used the BB Pure yet (waiting until my current BB runs out of juice), but I will say that I am skeptical of the texture. What sets the BB apart from dupes from Sephora, Target, Walmart, Ulta, etc. is the soft, memory foam-ish, squishy texture. The texture of my BB pure is almost like that of the cheaper dupes!

If this is really the case and taking away the dyes changes the texture, I'll just take the dyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Feb 12, 2014)

well, I have discovered that the BB doesn't work for me &amp; my tinted moisturizer.  However, it is WONDERFUL for my cream blushes.  I totally love it for that.

I think that  it works best with a heavy cream or liquid.  It doesn't work on a more lighter cream, which my Jouer is.  

My BB cleans up nicely when I use the solid.  It is white as the driven snow (before the dogs, snow plows and cars get to it!)


----------



## page5 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, I have discovered that the BB doesn't work for me &amp; my tinted moisturizer.  However, it is WONDERFUL for my cream blushes.  I totally love it for that.

I think that  it works best with a heavy cream or liquid.  It doesn't work on a more lighter cream, which my Jouer is.  

My BB cleans up nicely when I use the solid.  It is white as the driven snow (before the dogs, snow plows and cars get to it!)

Thanks for that idea on the cream blush. I have a beauty blender from a sub last year and I didn't like it with my foundation either but hadn't thought to try with cream blushes which I find a little hard to blend sometimes.


----------



## SubJunkie (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well, I have discovered that the BB doesn't work for me &amp; my tinted moisturizer.  However, it is WONDERFUL for my cream blushes.  I totally love it for that.

I think that  it works best with a heavy cream or liquid.  It doesn't work on a more lighter cream, which my Jouer is.  

My BB cleans up nicely when I use the solid.  It is white as the driven snow (before the dogs, snow plows and cars get to it!)
I find that the BB doesn't work well with CC and BB creams.


----------



## camel11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I find that the BB doesn't work well with CC and BB creams. 
I agree with you -- I use it for heavier foundations and such, but I've tried and failed to use it with my CC cream.


----------



## IffB (Feb 13, 2014)

Since I was snowed in, I used the T&amp;G salt water spray before I blew dry and flat ironed my bob.....surprisingly, it gave my straight style body and control, plus, it smells great!


----------



## Babs (Feb 13, 2014)

I just want to say that I got the variation I wanted (perfume and solid cleanser) and this month is one of my favorite, topped only by the Ellis Faas/Ol Henrikson box back in '12. The solid is actually half the size of the FS but it doesn't come with the container which has a little drain. Everything will definitely last for quite a while. And I am 30 pts away from a free box. Damnit! But I am buried in makeup/skincare (not even samples because GB and lmdb spoil the crap out of me). back to stalking gb threads until something exciting happens.


----------



## wadedl (Feb 14, 2014)

> Since I was snowed in, I used the T&amp;G salt water spray before I blew dry and flat ironed my bob.....surprisingly, it gave my straight style body and control, plus, it smells great!


 Salt water spray works surprisingly well with a bob! I think people think whatever but times I have done it on my straight we hair wet it makes it straighter and fuller and I know it would be great for blow drying since protectors and shines just make my hair flatter.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 14, 2014)

> Salt water spray works surprisingly well with a bob! I think people think whatever but times I have done it on my straight we hair wet it makes it straighter and fuller and I know it would be great for blow drying since protectors and shines just make my hair flatter.


 This is exactly why I use salt spray every single day. Lol. It provides me a lot more control too. Which is great since my hair has a mind of its own.


----------



## IffB (Feb 14, 2014)

> Salt water spray works surprisingly well with a bob! I think people think whatever but times I have done it on my straight we hair wet it makes it straighter and fuller and I know it would be great for blow drying since protectors and shines just make my hair flatter.


 What a revelation! Plus it was less oily the morning after....now I have to try all the multiple brands I received from all my subs.


----------



## greenflipflops (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm a little baffled by sea salt spray...is Iit supposed to do anything for wavy hair? I have wavy hair and so far all the spray has done Is make my hair smell really nice.


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 15, 2014)

> I'm a little baffled by sea salt spray...is Iit supposed to do anything for wavy hair? I have wavy hair and so far all the spray has done Is make my hair smell really nice.


 If you spray at the roots, it's supposed to help give you volume. Otherwise it can be used for the "scrunch" method. I use it when I straighten my hair for more volume and it works well. It gives me a beachy/piecy look without having to put pomade or other greasy gunk in my hair.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *greenflipflops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little baffled by sea salt spray...is Iit supposed to do anything for wavy hair? I have wavy hair and so far all the spray has done Is make my hair smell really nice.
Some people find that it helps them keep that textured messy beachy look to their waves..all I have found was that it makes my hair feel icky and look dirty, so I guess my hair just doesn't like it!


----------



## rainpetal (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some people find that it helps them keep that textured messy beachy look to their waves..all I have found was that it makes my hair feel icky and look dirty, so I guess my hair just doesn't like it!

I have discovered that the various sea salt sprays vary greatly on how my hair feels after I use them.  I got Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray from Ipsy one month and it was a total disaster.  However, I got Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves spray for an earlier glossybox and LOVE it.  I don't know how many you have tried, but they really do vary a lot.

I also have wavy hair, and it just emphasizes my waves.  Especially if I scrunch them.  I like the look personally.  Though nothing compares with actual beach hair.  I miss the ocean.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rainpetal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some people find that it helps them keep that textured messy beachy look to their waves..all I have found was that it makes my hair feel icky and look dirty, so I guess my hair just doesn't like it!

I have discovered that the various sea salt sprays vary greatly on how my hair feels after I use them.  I got Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Renewal Beach Spray from Ipsy one month and it was a total disaster.  However, I got Alterna Bamboo Style Boho Waves spray for an earlier glossybox and LOVE it.  I don't know how many you have tried, but they really do vary a lot.

I also have wavy hair, and it just emphasizes my waves.  Especially if I scrunch them.  I like the look personally.  Though nothing compares with actual beach hair.  I miss the ocean.  






I've tried the Bumble and Bumble surf spray, the Alterna one, Wella, and Philip B. I have hated all of them...so after giving all of those away, I just decided not to try anymore because clearly, this is not a product meant for me.

 TO be fair, I never expected to like or want to use one, anyway, but I like to make myself try things anyway. I don't even like to use hairspray, I like my hair to feel soft and silky, and I usually wear it straight anyway. A cute look on others but if I try "beachy", I just look like I misplaced my brush and shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Feb 16, 2014)

> I've tried the Bumble and Bumble surf spray, the Alterna one, Wella, and Philip B. I have hated all of them...so after giving all of those away, I just decided not to try anymore because clearly, this is not a product meant for me. Â TO be fair, I never expected to like or want to use one, anyway, but I like to make myself try things anyway. I don't even like to use hairspray, I like my hair to feel soft and silky, and I usually wear it straight anyway. A cute look on others but if I try "beachy", I just look like I misplaced my brush and shampoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never expected sea salt spray to work for me, but this one gave me super straight, but not limp, hair.....like Asian hair, that I love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've tried the Bumble and Bumble surf spray, the Alterna one, Wella, and Philip B. I have hated all of them...so after giving all of those away, I just decided not to try anymore because clearly, this is not a product meant for me.

 TO be fair, I never expected to like or want to use one, anyway, but I like to make myself try things anyway. I don't even like to use hairspray, I like my hair to feel soft and silky, and I usually wear it straight anyway. A cute look on others but if I try "beachy", I just look like I misplaced my brush and shampoo.





I never expected sea salt spray to work for me, but this one gave me super straight, but not limp, hair.....like Asian hair, that I love! I'm glad it worked out for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I found someone to trade with, so mine won't go to waste either! Yay!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aaaaaand . . . they just called.  The CS agent (I believe "Jess"?) was completely rude with me.  I gave the phone to my husband because she wanted all of the USPS tracking information that WE did the work on, as he is the one that filed an investigation with USPS this afternoon.  She was also completely rude with him.  He called her out on it.

At the end, after a very round-and-round, nothing accomplished, totally witchy conversation with him - my husband asked the agent if my account could at least be credited with Glossydots for our treatment, their failure to contact us, and the continued delay.  She said, "_I apologize but no._"  And that was the end of the conversation.

They won't even discuss a box credit for 12 more days.

I'm too gobsmacked to even be angry at this point.  But they're not going to like me when I'm angry.
Sorry you had to deal with such horrible customer service.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One final follow-up because in the end Glossybox did provide actual customer service (via Facebook private message) and I think it's something everyone might want to file back - whether you need it now, or might need it in the future...  Hope it helps!

Hi Robyn,

Thank you again, for taking the time to send such a detailed update (So happy your box arrived, too!). It truly means a lot to me, and to GLOSSYBOX as a company to receive such elaborate feedback-- the good and the bad of it, so we can improve for future subscribers.

I have added 200 glossydots to your account, for all your troubles.

Once more, I'd like to say I'm so sorry for your experience. If there is anything we can do to help, do send us a private message (they're easier to keep track of than comments on our page, to make sure we respond to everything) or shoot us an email to [email protected]

We hope you enjoy your GLOSSYBOX treats &amp; have a great day.

All the best, Tracy

Something like this from the start would have saved so many headaches on both our parts! I also want to add that until my box showed up today (I sent her the photo to see it had arrived and all was well) - Tracy had already put me on a list this morning for a free replacement box. When I thanked her and told her there was no need now, she gave me the Glossydots in order to do something for me.

So in the future, definitely make sure you contact Tracy with one of the methods above!

That's great they were able to give you glossydots!


----------



## JC327 (Feb 20, 2014)

I forgot to mention I did get my box a little over a week ago, overall very happy with the box.


----------



## dousedingin (Feb 21, 2014)

Tried the vichy for the first time tonight... seems like a good night moisturizer. A little goes a long way, but it smells like my grandma's face lotion so I am having a hard time getting over that since I heavily associate that smell with old people. lol


----------



## caseybean025 (Feb 21, 2014)

> Tried the vichy for the first time tonight... seems like a good night moisturizer. A little goes a long way, but it smells like my grandma's face lotion so I am having a hard time getting over that since I heavily associate that smell with old people. lol


 I thought it smelled kinda weird too, but the scent definitely faded quickly for me. And it works so well, that the slight smell wouldn't keep me from using it!


----------



## Angelize1218 (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelize1218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah i just received my first glossybox last night. I'm guessing with all this snow storms, it has really delayed alot of mail and also flights etc. Even got a bit of snow this morning (Seattle). Anyways, excited that I got my glossy box, opened it up to find 5 items. Surprised I got the BCBG perfume instead of the VICHY Cream. So I googled around and noticed some people received 6 items instead of just 5? Unless they got two boxes and added all the items together to what you "could" get in the January '14 glossy box.

All the items are great still but was caught by surprise. I also received the beauty blender soup instead of the liquid bottle. I'm guessing that the BCBG perfume was also in a previous glossy box as well. Maybe they ran out of some items and had to sub for some? Too bad and I even subbed for a 3 month subscription too. I should be happy to receive the box but at least be notified that you might not get the exact items through the sneek peek emails. We'll see what is to come for the February '14 box. Hope you all get your boxes soon if not yet!






*** 1 1/2 week update. Right after I received my glossybox, I didn't get the vichy cream. sad bear. So I messaged them right after and got a nice but not too generic message a day after:

*GLOSSYBOX*

Hi Angelique,

Thank you for taking the time to reach out to us! I'm so glad you're enjoying the first month's box. It looks like we've had a bit of a mix-up here. You're totally correct! Per the sneak peek emails, you should have received the Vichy cream. Can you please let us know your email address? I'd be happy to look up your account right away and send the replacement to the shipping address you have on file.

I apologize for the inconvenience and please let me know if there is anything else I could help with.

All the best, Tracy

SO...i was pleased with the quick response. It is now almost 2 weeks and surprise in the mail, I received the Vichy Cream with a Single Eyeshadow by "DAMS" and a sweet deal by glossy: 100 glossy dots for the inconvenience. So far, they've won me over with the customer service. Sorry for those who didn't get very good customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyways...thought i'd put it out there so if you are possibly missing an item...give them a holler on a personal msg to GB through FB and hopefully get a quick response and service/item(s).





Haven't gotten to try the other items yet, saving the beauty blender for a special time and i'm guessing it's kind of like the sample size from the original pink beauty blender? Either way, I did test out the BCBG perfume...became my new fav for the meantime. Now to patiently wait for february's upcoming GB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nailpolish and eyeliner? oooooooooo My GB senses are tingling XD


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 22, 2014)

I also received a replacement for my beauty blender and the smushed lipstick. I had a beauty blender show up with a slight yellow tint and it was a little bigger than the other two I received to the point it was tight in the container. Anyways, they not only replaced that one but sent two! They sent the lipstick, although it was smushed and bloomed they tried, and the black shadow. It's not likely I'll use the lipstick so oh well, was going to gift it, nothing lost nothing gained. I was wowed and will definitely going back to glossy.... They redeemed themselves.


----------



## JC327 (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelize1218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelize1218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah i just received my first glossybox last night. I'm guessing with all this snow storms, it has really delayed alot of mail and also flights etc. Even got a bit of snow this morning (Seattle). Anyways, excited that I got my glossy box, opened it up to find 5 items. Surprised I got the BCBG perfume instead of the VICHY Cream. So I googled around and noticed some people received 6 items instead of just 5? Unless they got two boxes and added all the items together to what you "could" get in the January '14 glossy box.

All the items are great still but was caught by surprise. I also received the beauty blender soup instead of the liquid bottle. I'm guessing that the BCBG perfume was also in a previous glossy box as well. Maybe they ran out of some items and had to sub for some? Too bad and I even subbed for a 3 month subscription too. I should be happy to receive the box but at least be notified that you might not get the exact items through the sneek peek emails. We'll see what is to come for the February '14 box. Hope you all get your boxes soon if not yet!






*** 1 1/2 week update. Right after I received my glossybox, I didn't get the vichy cream. sad bear. So I messaged them right after and got a nice but not too generic message a day after:

*GLOSSYBOX*

Hi Angelique,

Thank you for taking the time to reach out to us! I'm so glad you're enjoying the first month's box. It looks like we've had a bit of a mix-up here. You're totally correct! Per the sneak peek emails, you should have received the Vichy cream. Can you please let us know your email address? I'd be happy to look up your account right away and send the replacement to the shipping address you have on file.

I apologize for the inconvenience and please let me know if there is anything else I could help with.

All the best, Tracy

SO...i was pleased with the quick response. It is now almost 2 weeks and surprise in the mail, I received the Vichy Cream with a Single Eyeshadow by "DAMS" and a sweet deal by glossy: 100 glossy dots for the inconvenience. So far, they've won me over with the customer service. Sorry for those who didn't get very good customer service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyways...thought i'd put it out there so if you are possibly missing an item...give them a holler on a personal msg to GB through FB and hopefully get a quick response and service/item(s).





Haven't gotten to try the other items yet, saving the beauty blender for a special time and i'm guessing it's kind of like the sample size from the original pink beauty blender? Either way, I did test out the BCBG perfume...became my new fav for the meantime. Now to patiently wait for february's upcoming GB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nailpolish and eyeliner? oooooooooo My GB senses are tingling XD
That's so nice of them!


----------



## devadorned (Feb 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tazdvil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received a replacement for my beauty blender and the smushed lipstick. I had a beauty blender show up with a slight yellow tint and it was a little bigger than the other two I received to the point it was tight in the container. Anyways, they not only replaced that one but sent two! They sent the lipstick, although it was smushed and bloomed they tried, and the black shadow. It's not likely I'll use the lipstick so oh well, was going to gift it, nothing lost nothing gained. I was wowed and will definitely going back to glossy.... They redeemed themselves.

I also got a "smushed and bloomed" lipstick, is this safe to use? Figured it is just oil but still.. I am excited about the black shadow though as I've been searching for one and it was a pleasant surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm not going to bother to complain again.


----------



## tazdvil (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's safe. I'm not using it. I'm pic key though.


----------



## kierstencliff (Feb 26, 2014)

I had the same experience with CS! I've heard a lot about how awful it is but they messaged me back about two days later on facebook(and she was very nice). I didn't receive a cleanser for the BB. I didn't hear anything for almost 3 weeks and then a package with two cleansers and the same eyeshadow showed up. It was my first Glossybox and while I was disappointed that they messed up in the first place they redeemed themselves!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 7, 2014)

A little off topic but I am trying to redeem my Glossydots for a box for the first time and cannot figure out how to do it. There is nothing to click under "Redeem Glossydots" except the "shop" button which just takes me back to the first page. Can anyone help this relative newbie?


----------



## Clackey (Mar 9, 2014)

I had the same problem.  I sent them an email about it and they did it manually.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 10, 2014)

> I had the same problem. Â I sent them an email about it and they did it manually.


 Thanks! I called them and they said it is a system glitch in some subscriptions....they were able to do it for me manually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

